# Bump If You're Baked!



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 22, 2008)

Title says all! 

Bump!


----------



## BongJuice (Oct 22, 2008)

I haven't gotten high in 3 days....


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 22, 2008)

i just smoked a fatty blunt of 4 different strains and took 3 bubbler tokes of purple La confidential 
im baked all nice and warm like i was sittin in the oven


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 22, 2008)

haha jesus pic cracks my shit up... but sry... cant bump at the moment


----------



## danknugz (Oct 22, 2008)

wooo!!

i was at my friends house, first we  followed by 3 

so i am


----------



## Charfizcool (Oct 22, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> I haven't gotten high in 3 days....


Me too...I feel your pain -_- soon enough...


----------



## Pseudonym (Oct 22, 2008)

Im so fucking high, South Park is so fucking funny right now.


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 22, 2008)

im watching ufc unleashed then gonna watch the ultimate fighter and my pizza from round table should be here in 30 damn im so hungry


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 22, 2008)

BongJuice said:


> I haven't gotten high in 3 days....


lol i dont even remeber the last time i wasnt high, has to be at least two full years now  BUMP


----------



## passdabong (Oct 22, 2008)

bump/

hadn't for 3 days (until today) as well, it sucks


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 22, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> Im so fucking high, South Park is so fucking funny right now.


man I thought that south park was terrible

unless it wasn't the new one

but the new one really was terrible!


----------



## loke (Oct 23, 2008)

dealer smoked me out with some dank ass killer dro, i took weak ass medium sized drags because im a heavy tobacco smoker and it seems to have diminished my lung capacity, he took that shit to the head hard, man. hez a tight az mfkr.

im blazed


----------



## Zimmy Budz (Oct 23, 2008)

long time reader, first post

buuuuuuuuuuump


and greetings


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 23, 2008)

Zimmy Budz said:


> long time reader, first post
> 
> buuuuuuuuuuump
> 
> ...



welcom to RIU zimmy!



ANNNNND BUUUUUUUMP FOR THE WAKE AND BAKE


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> man I thought that south park was terrible
> 
> unless it wasn't the new one
> 
> but the new one really was terrible!


agree... all the new ones have sucked dick

the only funny part ive seen so far is when butters shoots everyone n the dick in the chinese episode


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Oct 23, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> im watching ufc unleashed then gonna watch the ultimate fighter and my pizza from round table should be here in 30 damn im so hungry


hahaha watching ufc blazed is fucked up. its sick tho. 


bump from school.


----------



## Biggravy22 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bizump! First one of the day...more to come. I feel great. Nothing like coming home from a long day and smoking a blunt.


----------



## danknugz (Oct 23, 2008)

i just found some weed i forgot i had!

and now im high!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm there. Baked and continuing until I'm well done. OK I' there again, I think. Whoa unplugging the vape.


----------



## data (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Zimmy Budz (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks dudes



beginningbotanist420 said:


> welcome to RIU! i feel honored your first post was on this thread.




haha. honored to make my first post on this thread. 
buuump it one time for wake n bakes~


----------



## Sunnysideup (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta bump bump this thread cause I am baking......bump


----------



## 01greenv8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Baaaaaaking, BUMP  !


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 23, 2008)

getting stoned and watching the penguins bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 23, 2008)

although i am not technically baked, i am baking... COOKIES!!!


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Oct 23, 2008)

Baked right now

Bump

THe pic is of tonight tokin outa my bong

EVERYONE UPLOAD PIECE PICS WHEN U BUMP


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 23, 2008)

omg i just got back from grabbing some Grape Ape from my buddy. half a bowl in the car to myself and i drove 5 under the speedlimit the whole way! way baked here!


----------



## storm22 (Oct 23, 2008)

BUMP 10 charrrrr


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 23, 2008)

bumpity bump im high as funk


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 23, 2008)

im banked


----------



## Zimmy Budz (Oct 24, 2008)

ShLuBsTeR said:


> EVERYONE UPLOAD PIECE PICS WHEN U BUMP


so stonedd. yUuuuuup

 bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 24, 2008)

just took bong tokes of fire OG kush and purple LA confidential 
so delicious


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 24, 2008)

i got blueberry flavored coffee, and Grape Ape fer breakfast. both are delicious


----------



## madmaty (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm high as bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 25, 2008)

gimme a B! gimme a U! gimme a M! and gimme a P!

whats that spell?

BUMP!​


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 25, 2008)

yeh bump hahahah im in idito


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## data (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Willie North (Oct 25, 2008)

thats a fat blunt mayne !
boooumpp


----------



## data (Oct 25, 2008)

Willie North said:


> thats a fat blunt mayne !
> boooumpp


thats how i roll.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 25, 2008)

after working a 10 hour shift 

.... bump


----------



## Cynic (Oct 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## rayver (Oct 25, 2008)

budda bum bump


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm quite toasted...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 26, 2008)

ehh sorry... im drunk haha


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cynic said:


> BUMP


 hahaha! you keep your medicine in a vitamin bottle? just taking your daily multi-vitamin, i suppose?


----------



## recklesdisaster (Oct 26, 2008)

baked 3 days straight!


----------



## Cynic (Oct 26, 2008)

12:35 AM and im about to smoke some of this ^_^ Oh that brown nug, thats some Hashish


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2008)

BUMP nothin like the NFL and a BONG


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 26, 2008)

yessir...











...bump


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm still baked from last night. We smoked a bluntzilla....3/8ths in one blunt for about 4 people.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 26, 2008)

nothings more fun and makes you feel more guilty than going to church with a bowl in you....

bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 26, 2008)

makinthemagic said:


> I'm still baked from last night. We smoked a bluntzilla....3/8ths in one blunt for about 4 people.


thats such a great feeling knowing that you don't have to smoke again in the morning because you took care of that the night before.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 26, 2008)

bakumpt


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Oct 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 27, 2008)

bump............


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 27, 2008)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump
.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn.



If I was any more baked they'll have to scrap me off the chair.

Bump


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 27, 2008)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 27, 2008)

loading another bowl bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 27, 2008)

Just took a huge bump..I mean rip


----------



## tems (Oct 27, 2008)

bump. so baked right now.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

bout to pack another onnie..bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump..Nice and baked on grape ape..


----------



## KMFG (Oct 28, 2008)

buuuuuuuump


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

9 am bumppp!!!!


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 28, 2008)

IN 20 MINS GUYS...BUMMMPPP

I love you guys!


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Oct 28, 2008)

bump ity bump


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

At work high as fuc BUMP


----------



## cannydathat (Oct 28, 2008)

bump,


----------



## way4too2high0 (Oct 28, 2008)

bump shlump thump grump im fucked ahha


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Oct 28, 2008)

Wheeeeeeeeeey! Smokin' A Fat Doob Right Now!! =]


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

same.. .i am wasted... ssooooo wasted.. this is sick..   
Panda


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 28, 2008)

Buuuuummmmmppp. I got chinese eyes maaan


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 28, 2008)

Sir tokes alot that is an awesome avatar


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Oct 28, 2008)

baked again
twice today


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im high as fuck

.5 of afgan


----------



## SativaSam (Oct 28, 2008)

ka-BUMPity BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 28, 2008)

got some HERIJUANA, if you havnt heard of it, cop that shit, strait fire baby, BUMP


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 28, 2008)

baked off dat grape ape


----------



## tems (Oct 29, 2008)

day man...


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

really baumpt


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 29, 2008)

bong tokes of master kush and amber glass hash


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

u lucky bastard, just got some kush  bummmmpp..


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

permabump.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

SUPABUMPBUMP


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

favorite bumps:
bumpin' songs.
bump n grind.
coke bump.



bumper cars!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

hahaha, fa sho coke bump


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

more bumps than the wal mart parking lot.


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

Baked? Mee toooooo maaan!


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

steve martin on the daily show.


----------



## dan-o-tronic (Oct 29, 2008)

havnt been baked in 2 days, gonna go smoke a bowl of yummy BC blueberry.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

shit i dont kno the last time i wasnt high bump


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

"baby if you wanna get high!"
"baby if you wanna get low!"

"it makes no sense at all!"

BUMP!


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you sir, may I have another

bumpity bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 29, 2008)

i got the munchies from my wake n bake session


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

Jus called out sick at work, now its time to relax, buuuummmmppppp


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1539126]Jus called out sick at work, now its time to relax, buuuummmmppppp[/QUOTE]

called out SICC!
being lazy. i'll smoke to that.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

haha fa real, i was like fuc that, i got sicc hours any way, so im gettin paid to stay home, nothin better, shit i deserve it


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

baaaaakedd baaaaaaaaked yaaaaah tell me that you love me!
baaaaaaaked baaaaaked yeaaaah I guess that i'm wrong
SOMEONE ELSE!!!!!!!!

Punks say fuck you to the one that broke your heart!

Yes I'm high


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2008)

okayyyyyyy
i want some of what ur smokin


----------



## ALX420 (Oct 29, 2008)

FUCK YOU! the one that broke my heart!

NG. love ya dude.

bump.
all the way to the pisser....


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

drewsb420 said:


> okayyyyyyy
> i want some of what ur smokin


Arajn's Haze #1 you can get it at the Greenhouse in Amsterdam.


----------



## data (Oct 29, 2008)

hopefully mexican commerical works for me today.


----------



## Jointsmith (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump.

Just smoked a fat sample of one of the plants I harvested last night.

I'm spazd out on the sofa


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2008)

idk wtf bump means but bumppppppppppppp fashooo


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

lol you use it when you dont want to double post and get the thread it bac in the rotation of the other active threads, so for this you bummmpppp if you baked, and keep it going


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2008)

i dig buh buh buh bumppppp


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 29, 2008)

haha fa sho, after dinner, BBUUMMPP


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeh i got the munchies time to grill some steaks BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ha payce


----------



## pl3santpa1n (Oct 29, 2008)

yea man


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 29, 2008)

mmmmmm taquitos


----------



## f1shSt1k (Oct 29, 2008)

just took my first hit, so i'm on the way


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 2, 2008)

buuump


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow yeah I'm bumped


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 2, 2008)

Bump.......I'm baked.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 2, 2008)

i like to have sex with me weed!!!


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 2, 2008)

bumpety bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 2, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> i like to have sex with me weed!!!


haha funny shit


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 2, 2008)

naw just soem stoney shit... bumpity bump bump... i like to fuck!!


----------



## loke (Nov 2, 2008)

*bumpstinks so sour good mayn

"this shit,..right here!?" has never been so clear before, damn


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 2, 2008)

Hella baked!! Smoking weed I grew I for the first time!


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sunnysideup (Nov 2, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## Mystery101 (Nov 2, 2008)

Fukkkiiinnn buuummmp!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 2, 2008)

damn... buuumped again


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 2, 2008)

ummmmmm BUMP pretty ripped


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 2, 2008)

bump.
like Bose.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 2, 2008)

about to go to bed BUMP


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1558656]about to go to bed BUMP[/quote]

same here bump


----------



## drewsb420 (Nov 3, 2008)

same heree after smokin all day.. my face is about to fall on my keyboard 
bumpp


----------



## dohani (Nov 3, 2008)

_bumpity_ bump bump


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 3, 2008)

BUmp, I just baked...


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 3, 2008)

A cake that is...


----------



## onehandedroller (Nov 3, 2008)

bumpsterama


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 3, 2008)

bumpalicious.


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 3, 2008)

bumpadoodledoo


----------



## trichopath (Nov 3, 2008)

Big fat ak48 bump! Peace


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 3, 2008)

Fresh out tha shower, BUMP


----------



## dan-o-tronic (Nov 3, 2008)

ive just realized that you have to be really baked to understand this thread. good thing i got really baked. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Pass the trees treees, smoked da weed weeed, until my eyes a bleeed bleeed


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 3, 2008)

BUMP... BUMP BUMP... Thats the sound of the 15's while there hittin in my trunk...
BUMP... BUMP BUMP... Were the Kottonmouth Kings an we dont give a fuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Take me to Jamaica where the candy come from . . .


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 3, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> BUMP... BUMP BUMP... Thats the sound of the 15's while there hittin in my trunk...
> BUMP... BUMP BUMP... Were the Kottonmouth Kings an we dont give a fuck!!!!!!!!!!


i was seriously about to do this too hahaha


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 3, 2008)

i know, i cant believe no one dropped that line yet. My stoney brain just clicked when i came back to this thread1


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 3, 2008)

cuz when it comes to smokin green 
it aint nothin but a king thing 
packin fat bowls and snappin bings 
gettin faded off that THC


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 3, 2008)

blazed24sevn said:


> i know, i cant believe no one dropped that line yet. My stoney brain just clicked when i came back to this thread1


thats funny cuz i started typin it out then i was like naw fuck it and didnt post it haha


----------



## ZeHgS (Nov 3, 2008)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 3, 2008)

bumped again


----------



## drewsb420 (Nov 3, 2008)

b u m p...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2008)

Bumpin in tha am to tha pm


----------



## trichopath (Nov 4, 2008)

B u m p b u m p


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 4, 2008)

dwnp~bump~dwnp.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 4, 2008)

I was gonna bump ya, but then I got hiiiiighhhhiigh.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 4, 2008)

and now im bumpin this again and i know why 
why man why 
because i got high because i got high because i got high.......


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yeah......fuckin baked...gotta go vote now.


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 4, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> and now im bumpin this again and i know why
> why man why
> because i got high because i got high because i got high.......


Love that fecking song. Bumpity Bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 4, 2008)

KiloBit said:


> Love that fecking song. Bumpity Bump


it is frickkin greEttt (in my Scottish accent) LOL


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 4, 2008)

best part

I was gonna make love to you, but then I got high, I'm serious
I was gonna eat your pussy to, but then I got high
Now i'm jacking off and I know why, (turn this shit off) 'cuz I got high, because I got high, because I got high

Bump Bump


----------



## SkunkyMonkey! (Nov 4, 2008)

bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 4, 2008)

B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_M_M_M_M_M_M_M_M_P_P_P_P_P_P


it's a face B_B

O_________________________O


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_B_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_U_M_M_M_M_M_M_M_M_P_P_P_P_P_P
> 
> 
> it's a face B_B
> ...


LMAO plus rep!!! and bump cuz im high


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 5, 2008)

ill have to bump times 3


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!? Huh? I'm stoned


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> BUMP!? Huh? I'm stoned


join the non stop party! id rep you but my computer is saying im a rep whore


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 5, 2008)

I just noticed that my post with the crazy bump looks like blinking in slo-mo. look:

B_B_U_U_M_M_P_P

or even better just like this:
B_B
U_U
M_M
P_P


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 5, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> I just noticed that my post with the crazy bump looks like blinking in slo-mo. look:
> 
> B_B_U_U_M_M_P_P
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2008)

fresh out of work, bump


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumpin nugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 8, 2008)

bump with a capitol S


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 8, 2008)

Bump bump bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 8, 2008)

Heavy bass surrounds me . . .


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

NG got the stereo bumpin'.


----------



## R&G4lifeplusdrugs (Nov 8, 2008)

i can't bump 4 6 weeks then it's it's good old bumpedy bump


----------



## R&G4lifeplusdrugs (Nov 8, 2008)

i wonna get stoned ryt now!!!!!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 8, 2008)

do that shit.
bump.


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 8, 2008)

og kush keif gdp/ssh hash, 420 og kush , grape goo , sour d x blueberry , and my homegrown haha yea im puffin away waitin for pizza hut and gettin my rollitup fix haha


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 8, 2008)

About to dip to a party BUMP


----------



## loke (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumpizzle fer shizzle, cracka whaaat?

me love weed long time ehahahack!

gettin betta all time here in calay baby yeah!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 9, 2008)

Sunday? Bump . . .


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 9, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Sunday? Bump . . .


 Almost monday. Bump. Pass


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2008)

End of tha weekend BUMP


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

sunday(no school)<-----bbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuummmmmppppppppp----> tuesday(no school)


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 9, 2008)

bummp  toasting some hash now


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 9, 2008)

bumped n cant keep eyes open


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 9, 2008)

jf gordon needs to bump his butt to bed.

you do have a bed? right jeff?

you can see my baller ass bed in my avatar.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Nov 9, 2008)

bump for the baller crib lolzewrs


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 9, 2008)

about to sleep buuummmpppp


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 9, 2008)

White chocolate and dark = baking at its best...


----------



## t0k3 (Nov 10, 2008)

gettin a bedtime toke from scraps and rez on a sunday night, buuuuumpetybump


----------



## B1aze (Nov 10, 2008)

Can't sleep.

Bump


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 10, 2008)

Jedi mind tricks "servants in heaven, kings in hell", BIZZZUMP


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 10, 2008)

Another bump to keep the faith


----------



## skunkdog (Nov 10, 2008)

i fryed not baked but will bump


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 10, 2008)

just woke up, fresh out the shower BUMP


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 10, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Nov 10, 2008)

bump
Jedi Mind Tricks Gutta Music


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 10, 2008)

jus got home, BUMP, haha shit im high all the time


----------



## nicktheburk (Nov 10, 2008)

Buummpp! Im fucked up!


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

Bumpity Bumpity Bump


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 11, 2008)

how baked do i have to get to quiet the voices in my head ? ... oh wait is that the radio... hmm maybe the TV ... no i think i hear voices ... another hit and i hope they quiet down so i can sleep. damn i'm baked
bump Bump BUmp BUMp BUMP damn they are getting louder


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 11, 2008)

bumpbumpbump.....4 blue gators quad stacked and about a 1/4 of pot. few shots here arend there...the visuals are fuckin intense


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

and another bump because im even more baked


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 11, 2008)

''wishes he could bump but am at work, will bump later ''


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

Dr.X said:


> ''wishes he could bump but am at work, will bump later ''


haha i bump all the tme at work, at every break and lunch 

oh yea right now, BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm bumped


----------



## effect1ve (Nov 11, 2008)

hollaaaaaaa


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 11, 2008)

cause I got high, because I got high, because I got high.

Bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

Without the room that you live in 
Your cancer would eat to the bone . . . .

Mmmmm Rice Crispy treats, someone told me you could put weed in there . . . . so I made a batch and I'm 
BUMPED!


----------



## BRSkunk (Nov 12, 2008)

Marijuana = Good


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

Bumpin in the am


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

bump from the west.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Nov 12, 2008)

bump from the east coast


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 12, 2008)

bump bump thats the drum and bass as the speakers thump


----------



## loke (Nov 12, 2008)

bump if im baked, bump if im bakes. I like to bump bump bump if im baked.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 12, 2008)

yippee skippy. I'm bump-baked!! =DDDDDD


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 12, 2008)

Man I am really fecked up right now. Boy what a feeling. I won't get sued for that will I? Anyhooooooo.....Imma passing this nice cured bone you all's way.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> bump from the west.


yessir bump..me and the homies just smoke about 4 blunts of orange kush.
lol im freakin BLAZED.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 12, 2008)

Gentlemen I have retired for the evening in my robe with a really fat doobie, some good music and the sweet scent of cannabis burning.

(Did ya get a visual? Very "proper")

Oh shit BUMP!


----------



## flatrider (Nov 12, 2008)

so god dam jealous im not baked here.. no bump here have non for awhile I hate all u guys... bumpers

bump here if your sober and bumpin pissed off

bump BUMP BUMP!!



Bump


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

iBlaze DrO said:


> yessir bump..me and the homies just smoke about 4 blunts of orange kush.
> lol im freakin BLAZED.


imsagine all that weed in a big glass bong.


blitzed.
never the less, smoke is smoke bump.


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 12, 2008)

flatrider said:


> so god dam jealous im not baked here.. no bump here have non for awhile I hate all u guys... bumpers
> 
> bump here if your sober and bumpin pissed off
> 
> ...


dont hate....
...just cuz your bumps dont count.



come on over.
we be bumped.


----------



## 11/7/08firstgrow420 (Nov 12, 2008)

bump!
and im about to get more bump


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

hell got off work and hour n a half early, BUMPIN FA SHO THO


----------



## Cuntfacewhore420 (Nov 12, 2008)

uuhh omg.chinese food is the beessttttt omggg...
wow..
this is bombin....what upp??


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 12, 2008)

bump bump smokin the hash out the bubb


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Nov 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> imsagine all that weed in a big glass bong.
> 
> 
> blitzed.
> never the less, smoke is smoke bump.


haha i would prolly pass out...NOT just playin im a vet lol i did take a lil nap though


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 12, 2008)

man im pretty bumped right now


----------



## Rooter (Nov 12, 2008)

waaait for it! waait! wait! errr-ahhhh....whew.

bumped out of my bumpin mind....and very sticky


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

I Bump Marijuana


----------



## yuri orlov (Nov 12, 2008)

bump bump bump today was my b day im blowed


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

yuri orlov said:


> bump bump bump today was my b day im blowed


I'll bump one for you man ........


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm...... Buuumppp!!!!!


----------



## tryintogrow (Nov 13, 2008)

afghan goo + zong = BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

Did someonesaybump?


----------



## stunned (Nov 13, 2008)

well I find these threads annoying I am pretty baked so....BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

Bumpin till the day i die


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's see another BUMP for me in this thread


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

Getting ready to bump on this bong of mine . . .


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Getting ready to bump on this bong of mine . . .


 
That's what ur mom said....


 just jokes


... bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't talk about my mom like that! 
Just bumping


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

I appologize.

Here's a bump for her...

BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

KWsmoke said:


> I appologize.
> 
> Here's a bump for her...
> 
> BUMP


I was just kidding bro thanks for giving her a bump though she's damn coke head . . .


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 13, 2008)

baked off that white kush , blue dream and jade kush yea yea bump bump


----------



## loke (Nov 13, 2008)

^Bump! I'm baked on some cali chronic and noddin on some perc 10's, this has to be the best Birthday ever. yep it's the big 27 for me on this thursdy the thirteenth. the number 13 is extra unlucky for me because everytime it comes around in this month I get older and older


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 13, 2008)

loke said:


> ^Bump! I'm baked on some cali chronic and noddin on some perc 10's, this has to be the best Birthday ever. yep it's the big 27 for me on this thursdy the thirteenth. the number 13 is extra unlucky for me because everytime it comes around in this month I get older and older


 well happy birthday sir


----------



## loke (Nov 13, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> well happy birthday sir


aw,  thank you dude.


----------



## Gryphonn (Nov 13, 2008)

loke said:


> aw,  thank you dude.


It was my Birthday on the 13th too, so happy Birthday to you too! I think a few of us had B/days yesterday (on my part of the planet).


----------



## BeeRizzle (Nov 13, 2008)

Bump. 

Baked and getting ready for bed.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 13, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> It was my Birthday on the 13th too, so happy Birthday to you too! I think a few of us had B/days yesterday (on my part of the planet).


 there's still 13 minutes of the 13th here, so Happy Birthday to you too!!


----------



## ALX420 (Nov 13, 2008)

kief hits.
bump.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 13, 2008)

buuump


----------



## Rooter (Nov 14, 2008)

bumped still, wake and bake now on break from class


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

wake n BUMP bake


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 14, 2008)

Wake and bump for me too SICC . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 14, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Wake and bump for me too SICC . . .


yee fa sho! . . . . . . .  ...


----------



## loke (Nov 26, 2008)

..... Bump! I'm so baked i feel like i can swim in my aura


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 26, 2008)

All right we are back to bumping! Vaping some Kush right now


----------



## UABudda (Nov 26, 2008)

damn i just saw this thread im behind

BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 26, 2008)

bump. Been hittin the vape. Hard


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 26, 2008)

all these vaporizers im jealous 


B




u



m




p e a c e


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2008)

All abouts

Bump

O

N

G

S


----------



## messycan (Nov 26, 2008)

hitting three diff bongs, a vape, and a pipe!!! Gotta show all my girls love...


----------



## buffalosoulja (Nov 26, 2008)

wussup Sicc? I need to up my bong game, mine is no where near as nice as some ive seen here.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2008)

just chillin, check out my grow in the sig, i need a new one too haha, mines all glued together n shit, still hits like a champ


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 27, 2008)

vaporized I'm its hammer time bump


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

late night BUMP!


----------



## ripz (Nov 27, 2008)

bump its 8am over here


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

I could get 10 posts a day, just on this thread!!......Bump


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

Yawwwn.. Just got up, hit the bowl and now I'm baked.  Time to go for some Dinky Donuts coffee. Why? cause I got high, because I got high, because I got high. BUMPPITY BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

Big Apple, New York right? its like what 4 am???


----------



## KiloBit (Nov 27, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1677934]Big Apple, New York right? its like what 4 am???[/quote]

0300 baby. Happy Thanksgiving RIU.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

haha , i kno a least one turky im stuffing tommorrow  and its not a bird


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 27, 2008)

130 am here still bumpin


----------



## bigtittymilf (Nov 27, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## AToDaK (Nov 27, 2008)

oh so baked

bump


----------



## AToDaK (Nov 27, 2008)

im so baked! im hearing lasers.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

Got some out door Bubba kush, BUMP!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 27, 2008)

All you motherbumpers are gonna pay. You are the ones who are the bump-lickers. We're gonna bump your mothers while you watch and cry like little bumps. Once we get to Hollywood and find those Miramax bumps who are making that movie, we're gonna make 'em eat our bump, then bump out our bump, then eat their bump which is made up of our bump that we made 'em eat. Then all you motherbumps are next. Love, Jay and Silent Bob.


yeah, I'm bumping bumped.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 27, 2008)

So full so drunk so high need more weed holy shit I am fucked up!


----------



## AvidCanuck (Nov 27, 2008)

First post baked bump from Canada eh!


----------



## Tippingpoint (Nov 27, 2008)

Bumps bumps on my face


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 27, 2008)

bump all day long im soooooooo high


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 27, 2008)

"Bump.....bump.....bump...bump, bump, bump...bump, bump bump. Mother, mother bump. Mother, mother bump, bump. Mother bump, mother bump. Noinch, noinch, noinch. 1-2, 1-2-3-4. Noinch, noinch, noinch. Shmokin' weed, shmokin' weed. Doin' coke, brinkin' beers. Drinkin' beers, beers, beers. Rollin' fatties, smoking blunts. Who smokes the blunts? WE smoke the blunts! Rollin' blunts, and smokin 'em...."

"Hey, can I get a nickel bag?"

"...Fifteen bucks, little man! Put that shit, in my hand. If that money doesn't show, then you owe me, owe me, owe...My Jungle Looove!! Yeah, oo-e-oo-e-oo. I think I wanna know ya, know yaaaa. Yeeah what."

"What the bump are you singing?"

"You don't know jungle love!? That bump is the maad notes!! Written by God herself and handed down to the greatest band in the world...The mother bumping Time!!"

"You mean those guys in that Prince movie?"

"Yeah, Purple Rain"

"Aw man, that bump was lame."


BUUUUUUUUMMMMMPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2008)

been tring to Bump, dont have a lighter, waitn for a homie to come by


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 27, 2008)

b......................ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................................p


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 27, 2008)

havnt been on forever... buuuump


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bump Bump Bumppity Bump! lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2008)

BUMPIN after a night of gettin DRUNKIN


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bump!! Again, lol Love it!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm bumping


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 30, 2008)

bump bump.....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

PMUB!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]$y (Nov 30, 2008)

bump it up!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 30, 2008)

bump bump bump goose!


----------



## farmer#1 (Nov 30, 2008)

BUMP, im high as a motha fucka...


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Nov 30, 2008)

Why are there so many pot smokers here?



BUMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 30, 2008)

bumped and eating beef jerky ! lol


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

Banana Kush + Outdoor Bubba Kush = BUMP!!!


----------



## ph03nix (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 30, 2008)

5.....4......3.....2......1....buuummp!!


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 30, 2008)

BAkd and fried


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 30, 2008)

^Baked.........................really baked


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 30, 2008)

Helloooooooooo lmaooooooo


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 1, 2008)

baked apple gets bumped in the basket


----------



## Bigdog1 (Dec 1, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP!


Thanks Sour Deisel!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

Morning BUMP


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 1, 2008)

bump with me bum


----------



## flatrider (Dec 1, 2008)

bum bump bum bump


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 1, 2008)

"bump, bu-bu, bump bump...."


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 1, 2008)

Nyuk Nyuk Nyuk


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

bumpin at work


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Cynic (Dec 1, 2008)

Cypreeeesssssssss Hilllllllllllllllllllll

Everrybody must get stoneed 

High as fuck on my own shit. >


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Bump bumo mpbu . . sddsd


----------



## ck4627 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bump Bump


----------



## locoman610 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea Man


----------



## kevin (Dec 1, 2008)

bump
bumpbump
bumpbumpbump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2008)

Bout to get off work BUMP


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 1, 2008)

oh yes i am bump!


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 1, 2008)

im going to bump in your mouth.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 1, 2008)

im bumpin and eatin crab


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 2, 2008)

Bubububububmumumumumumumumumumumumpmpmpmpmpmpmpmpmp!m!m!m!m!m!m!m!m!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 2, 2008)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppppppp.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 2, 2008)

wooooo hoooo! bump!


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 2, 2008)

pretty high


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

late night bumpin


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 2, 2008)

3 2 1 contact


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 2, 2008)

Houston we have a problem, im HIGH AS BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 2, 2008)

This is houston SICC we hear you there is smoke everywhere down here . . . we will get you out don't you worry.


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 2, 2008)

girl put your hands up, this aint a fucking stick up, show me what that ass can do, and get my fucking dick up......TRIPLE BUMP!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 16, 2008)

back to the top... bump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2008)

i was about to go and find this thread, what happend guys??

BUMP!!!!


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 16, 2008)

Not baked, fried


----------



## wes87t (Dec 16, 2008)

Dude I'll bump that


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 16, 2008)

buuuumped again


----------



## BRSkunk (Dec 16, 2008)

Ill give it a nudge.


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 16, 2008)

How about a smack! Damn i love sativas!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning BUMP


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm high as hell getting ready to head to the air port


----------



## flatrider (Dec 17, 2008)

The Son of Man said:


> I'm high as hell getting ready to head to the air port


 Bump

where you goin.. on a plane? plain? plaine? any bad thoughts about flying??


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah! Bump this thread back on track! I'm bumping . . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

BUMPIN again


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah SICC bump that shit!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

lol fa sho, loving this Sensi Star, gettin a new bong on friday too


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 17, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1782545]lol fa sho, loving this Sensi Star, gettin a new bong on friday too [/QUOTE]

Nice dude I'm vaping but do you think I should break out my bong pack a bowl with some haze and top it with a bit of hash?


----------



## Bookworm (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump! Bump Bump! That's the sound of the 15s as they hittin in my trunk.
Said Bump, Bump bump, we're the Kottonmouth Kings and we don't give a FUCK!


----------



## nemad (Dec 17, 2008)

baaaamp!!!


----------



## (-)_(-) (Dec 17, 2008)

bout to light up da SPLIFF mon!


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 17, 2008)

way way more than baked....I'm...blazed in the sun...I can't....omg....
BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 17, 2008)

bump..

I just smoked some stuff that smells and tastes like blueberry cheesecake


----------



## greenleaftoker (Dec 17, 2008)

ooh yeah... bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm jealous as hell ppl !!! im dry


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2008)

home from work BUMP


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 18, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2008)

jfgordon1 said:


> I'm jealous as hell ppl !!! im dry


shit i dont remeber the last time i was high BUMP


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 20, 2008)

bumpppppp!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 20, 2008)

buuummmpppp...


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bump and about to be really bumped after this cannabutter is done cooking LMAO! Brownies omg!


----------



## Willie North (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheese Cake is the shit 

bump da bumppp


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bump if ur into smoking blunts .Bump if u cant smoke a blunt under the staircase without getting chased.
Bump if smoking blunts makes u feel like nice like a pimp.Bump if when ur done u need a cane for ur limp.
Bump if u can remember slingin bumps. 
Bump if ur pushing nice whips.
Bump if ur into getting money.Bump if ya flossing withut even trying to floss.
Bump if ur into grow chix.Bump if ur into chix with rings in there lips.
Bump if u got chix wanting to hit after u quit.
Bump if ur thinking like this.
Bump


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 20, 2008)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

I love cheesecake too best shit in the world bro!

MMM vapor BUMP!


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 20, 2008)

MMM Cheesecake factory!! I will drive there! lmao! Bumppppppp


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 20, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> MMM Cheesecake factory!! I will drive there! lmao! Bumppppppp


Helll yeah and I'll roll a fat BUMP!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm as lit as the holiday season. hash and bong hits. 


[youtube]yu19-qvD9L4[/youtube]


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm smoking out of a ghetto bong!  

The police took My bubbler!


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm as lit as the holiday season. hash and bong hits.
> 
> 
> [youtube]yu19-qvD9L4[/youtube]



I wish i had some hash! That sounds awesome! nothing but sativa here i need an indica!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bump if ya have ghetto bubblers


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 20, 2008)

Why else would I bump this thread with a useless post?


----------



## aketas (Dec 20, 2008)

Im blitzeeedd. So Bump dude....bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2008)

I just ate two retarded midgets . . . bump


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 21, 2008)

BUmppppppppppppp


----------



## Rodriguez (Dec 21, 2008)

BUMP! This is a bumpup muthafuckaz! Hit the 'dro~


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 21, 2008)

*b*l*ump*kin!!!


----------



## heftamga (Dec 21, 2008)

bump i'm


----------



## BRSkunk (Dec 21, 2008)

Bum[]D


----------



## Mcjesus (Dec 21, 2008)

Hittin' dat chillum. Damn im faded


----------



## DontMakeMeComeDownThere (Dec 21, 2008)

8 am just called in sick about 1/2 hour ago me be very baked


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 21, 2008)

high as a bitch
bumpin this right here.


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 22, 2008)

oh yeah, bump baby bump


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 22, 2008)

:Bump: it good.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I'll load another bump . . . .


----------



## maluco420 (Dec 22, 2008)

yep super stoned bump bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bump ur not really hi enuff yet


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tru that Still bumpin lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bumpin to bumpin more


----------



## DopeFeen (Dec 22, 2008)

volcanos and graxs im fucckin falling asleep righ about now


----------



## Louis541 (Dec 22, 2008)

double bump.


----------



## guudbud (Dec 22, 2008)

yup,yup!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 22, 2008)

Me toooo!!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 22, 2008)

bump 10 ch


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 22, 2008)

bump.......wait


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bumb if ur really smoked out.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 22, 2008)

bump.  
uh bump


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 22, 2008)

yups, blazed a bowl of some crippyz!


----------



## Therion (Dec 22, 2008)

Bump bump bump bump bump bump

thump thump thump thump thump

dump dump dump dump dump dump

pump pump pump pump pump pump

jump jump jump jump jump jump jump

taco taco taco taco taco taco taco


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2008)

Bumpin all night


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im getting there, grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tweach1 (Dec 22, 2008)

im there


----------



## ninjashoes (Dec 22, 2008)

listening to some ben harper


----------



## netpirate (Dec 22, 2008)

3:58 in the am here. Bumpity bump Bump! I am toasty.


----------



## Bigdog1 (Dec 22, 2008)

holla!

Jamming some Dennis Brown. very nice!


----------



## BRSkunk (Dec 22, 2008)

Packing a bowl. Will be soon.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump Just getting started


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2008)

wake in bake with my last bowl of AK.............


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

there is a wake n bake thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better.html


Bumpin from the AM to the PM


----------



## Li'lBuddy (Dec 23, 2008)

bumpywumpy!


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

Man I Bump alot lmaooooooo


----------



## rastadiskO (Dec 23, 2008)

bumpin!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2008)

bumpin regs...... better than nothin!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump cuz im feeling nice right now! 
smoking reggies is better than nothing at all right now bump.


----------



## farmer#1 (Dec 23, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 23, 2008)

bumpercise.


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 23, 2008)

Reggie Jackson


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 23, 2008)

bump  bump 

im gunna do another cone and hit the hay


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 24, 2008)

bump white widow


----------



## DWR (Dec 24, 2008)

bump....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

^^lol 

morning bump


----------



## ESStlyes (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump.......just this one bump but its a bump for every time I have logged in. I am always stoned. The herb I am smokin is in my profile album.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump.. Blazed as fuck, happy holidays.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2008)

bumpin a bowl..... merry f..kin christmas eve...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2008)

no work BUMP


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Dec 24, 2008)

bumpin be for family gathering


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

bump...Im gettin there...


----------



## loke (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bump im shmokin sum purple n stairing at my new psychedelic lavalamp i just got from lampsplus


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll bump to that


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bump cuz im feeling niiiice


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 28, 2008)

Buump. 
Really blazed. Anyone else want a cookie?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

long time no C souljah


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah cuz, wussup? I know you gotta be blazed.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2008)

haha hell yea, got some buba kush


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

bump. this message is bla bla bla


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 29, 2008)

brah bro bruh blah blah...bump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

morning Bump


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

bump again  about to light this mofocker up !


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

haha nice, with my signature at the bottom of the pic, Gubblegum Kush + Bubba Kush =


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1838210]haha nice, with my signature at the bottom of the pic, Gubblegum Kush + Bubba Kush =   [/quote]


hahahaaaaaaaaa  yeah true true.... U want some  ( green ) son ? 


cough cough 

i only say son cuz of this dude, when he says son.. it sounds fucking awesome.... these are the type of guys i would totally hang out with, and get along with. my god i would just laugh my ass of the whole time  

[youtube]QC195Rw3w44[/youtube]

@ 2.10 watch from there till end...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

HAHAHA, that one bitch dont even kno how to light up a joint, she was fucin stupid but that shit shit was tight BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Dec 29, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1838325]HAHAHA, that one bitch dont even kno how to light up a joint, she was fucin stupid but that shit shit was tight BUMP[/QUOTE]

hahaaha whats up with the joint, she just cant get it lit or somethin

baked:
Check!
drunk:
check!
gettin my pre-new-years swerve on
CHECK!

bummp


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

SICC";1838325]HAHAHA said:


> hahaaha whats up with the joint, she just cant get it lit or somethin
> 
> baked:
> Check!
> ...



hahaaaaaaaa


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

after work BUMP


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 29, 2008)

hahahahaha thats badass, ya dumb bitch dont know how to smoke trees at all!!! LOL Redman's the shit, hes so fuckin stoned, lmao!! super silver haze! I want some! BUMMMMMMMMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 29, 2008)

lol... buump


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Dec 29, 2008)

im waiting for a half oz of purple kush


----------



## flatrider (Dec 29, 2008)

heeeeey guys im so baked, sooo paranoid, and all these Crazy thoughts going through my head woooowzers


----------



## flatrider (Dec 29, 2008)

oop.... I forgot to say bump hehehe sorry guys


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

haha wernt you outa smoke for a while BUMP


----------



## blzbob (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't remember when I wasn't baked

BUMP BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

hahah same here, easily a good two or three years


----------



## jusrushfc (Dec 29, 2008)

I Burned one down about 9 hours ago.. and im still faded....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2008)

haha damn of what


----------



## cheafinkush (Dec 29, 2008)

ill bump it...


----------



## DWR (Dec 29, 2008)

bump ^^ this message is bla bla


----------



## BRSkunk (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm real tired and it feels the same. That count?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

Bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 30, 2008)

BUUUUUUUUMP

Sup Sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

jus chillin high as bump hahah


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

just started my first bowl of the day....bump


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

need a poo, but i am gona roll one while doing it  hahahaa


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

DWR said:


> need a poo, but i am gona roll one while doing it  hahahaa


and all this time I thought I was the only one....is the comp in there with ya too!?


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> and all this time I thought I was the only one....is the comp in there with ya too!?



 no............. i havnt been yet....  and i dun have a laptop  or a homer simpson chair.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

I want the homer chair...best invention...EVER


----------



## Top 44 (Dec 30, 2008)

um, yep... bump


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I want the homer chair...best invention...EVER


rofl... yeah, but please get a plumber to make some pipes for the smell...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 30, 2008)

the smell keeps company away...


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> the smell keeps company away...



i'd leave my own house 


heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have smoked and crapped on the toilet all in one session with the laptop. Bump im smoking now


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 30, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> I have smoked and crapped on the toilet all in one session with the laptop. Bump im smoking now


I'm baked and I'm thinking about how long its going to take before We are all flying around in space crafts!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyVe-6YdUk


I want My UFO for next Christmas!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> I have smoked and crapped on the toilet all in one session with the laptop. Bump im smoking now


haha thats so fucin funny  BUMP IN HIGH AS FUC!  +rep for the laugh


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 30, 2008)

bump

p.s. This thread SHOULD be out of control. But for some reason this is the first I am seeing of it


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

I kno, welcome, keep on BUMPIN


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 30, 2008)

this is amazing!!


----------



## netpirate (Dec 30, 2008)

Watching scrubs making a diy hood. Bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2008)

haha sounds fun  BUMP


----------



## vantheman169 (Dec 30, 2008)

I must be HIGH look at my signature, is this guy for real? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FootballFirst (Dec 31, 2008)

bump. ha "my choda"!


----------



## edux10 (Dec 31, 2008)

waiting for the mail man to come with my beelines. 

still high tho


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 31, 2008)

Boo Yah

Bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Smooked out bump! BAM


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 31, 2008)

boo yah cah cha

Bump


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Dec 31, 2008)

BUmPity BUmmmmPPp


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 31, 2008)

New Year bong tokes - nothing better.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bumpin bong ToKes


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone !!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bumpin new years


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2008)

bout to blaze up this Bubblegum Kush J  BUMP


----------



## indianaman (Dec 31, 2008)

i've got bumps in places you don't want to know about.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 31, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## indianaman (Dec 31, 2008)

Ball bumps!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

get that shit checked bumped


----------



## indianaman (Dec 31, 2008)

Spread to my gooch. bumps.( smoked again)


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac

Have You guys checked this out yet? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4EkllZ8gEI&feature=related

Bump because I'm baked!


----------



## jinmaster (Dec 31, 2008)

We Love 1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac
> 
> Have You guys checked this out yet?
> 
> ...


No thanks.
Bump.


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 31, 2008)

bump beyond belief.............................................


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy belated new year all! 

 BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2008)

yup hny bump ....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

bump, my first bake of the new year and it's some Master Kush, May everyone have a dank sticky bud year !!!


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

just had my first few puffs of hash for 2009

think i'll have some more puffs now


----------



## indianaman (Jan 1, 2009)

no tree for me. sad.


----------



## jeeper (Jan 1, 2009)

bumPPPPPP for a happy new year


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

Bumpin all night long


----------



## indianaman (Jan 1, 2009)

more ball bumps! oh man. where's my cream?


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

am gradually getting baked


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 1, 2009)

bumpin because I'm bakin now


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

group bake session.
nice


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Bump smoking some white girl right now


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 1, 2009)

bump. just made some hash from trim. anyone know how much money I could make off of 3.8 grams?


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

3.8 grams is approx 1/8 oz

£25 in uk

i'm getting baked


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 1, 2009)

bubba kush bump.


purple and crystalized.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Still bumpin the white girl till i fall out bump to falling out before new years bwahahahaha


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2009)

so sad to think yesterday i had my last blunts of 08 BUMP


----------



## Zekedogg (Jan 1, 2009)

BUMP cuz im the shizzle


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jan 2, 2009)

bump.....almost there..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump i am there


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump im on my way


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 3, 2009)

bumpo.....


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## pepsicola (Jan 3, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1861904]Morning BUMP[/quote]

milk of mazar, afghanistans best

BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Bubblegum Kush, BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1861965]Bubblegum Kush, BUMP [/QUOTE]

cali-o haze. bump bump bumpin


----------



## loto123 (Jan 3, 2009)

man been fucked since 10 AM


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

loto123 said:


> man been fucked since 10 AM


that happend to me yesterday..


2 suggestions
A: smoke til your tummy feels better
B: Hair of the dog


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Master Kush bump !!!


----------



## 420 (Jan 3, 2009)

delicious bubblegum skunk BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 3, 2009)

eating an omlette. should I bump the purps or mango?


----------



## moose88 (Jan 3, 2009)

bump bump..................\


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 3, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

i just had this conversation with myself : yeaa smoke a ciggy *blunt falls out* Yeaa! fuckit! *pause* waiiit...fuckit...*put the blunt back away hahahaha

the pretense: 8 bong rips of lemon skunk - 3/4's of one packed full vanilla dutch
3 cigarette sized african drugs reefer style dooby spliffs - and one huge doobie that had 1 gram of keif in it. 


my neighbor who was smoking with me also had 8 rips himself and we shared the rolled apparatus'.

im so blazeed my heads spinning and my leg is tapping oh my.. there was NOOOO taste left after a real harsh dash of lemon at the beginning of the hit
after that it tasted like smoke, but suprisingly the cough didnt her, it almost made ya feel lighter. i HATE lemon skunk...normally...rabblerabble...this shit is fuckin DOPE. i wanna shake the growers hand..anyways im bumpin cause im blaaaazed andddd im bumpin all times of the daaaaayyyy

woo

jive.
-dude



hahaha i just reached in my pocket and found the roaches i totally forgot

"OHH SHIIIITT...A Doober Hokee!!"


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumpin all night long


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1864634]Bumpin all night long[/QUOTE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1_FNg38F_g&feature=PlayList&p=EDF881229D2DC6C3&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2009)

hahahahah wtf,


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1864663]hahahahah wtf,   [/QUOTE]

yoooou love it  

this shit is funny as hell if you're into gaming at all..someone posted it earlier i think but what the fuck 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVDlO9F7qeQ&feature=PlayList&p=725518C14780B7A0&index=10


----------



## cruzer101 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Shit.

I forgot how to bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 3, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> Oh Shit.
> 
> I forgot how to bump


its easy, you just stand up..put your hands to your side...annnnnnnd..


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 4, 2009)

funny vid..............................................pmub.bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 4, 2009)

Smokin on some gdp ,fire og and super bubba kush  wake n bake


----------



## Willie North (Jan 4, 2009)

I enjoy talking to my self when im high 
you always get the anwser you want haha


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

damn...im hungry BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 4, 2009)

bomp.......i just made brownies


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## kevin (Jan 4, 2009)

bump i'm baked, and this is post 500 for me, show some love


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

jus got to 3,000 today  BUMP BUMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump.......................................................................................


----------



## Skate Hawaii (Jan 4, 2009)

lump.......


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2009)

Bumpin before bed


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 4, 2009)

Bump, bakin while I listen to the news and the more news I hear, the more I need to bake, what the fuck is wrong with the people we share this planet with?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 5, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bump, bakin while I listen to the news and the more news I hear, the more I need to bake, what the fuck is wrong with the people we share this planet with?


as a rule the 'people' suck..also as a rule the indivdual people tend to not be as bad..


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm back bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2009)

Bumpin in the morning


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 5, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 5, 2009)

flump.....


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 5, 2009)

Hump De Bump


----------



## kevin (Jan 5, 2009)

my last bump for awhile. i'm out


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 5, 2009)

pbum. bmup, ubmp, uh....... Bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahhhh bumping some after work vape


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 5, 2009)

Newly enlightened by the magic herb


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 5, 2009)

hahaah really


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 5, 2009)

Naw, just headie as FUCK.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 6, 2009)

Bumpumpump TSTSTST Bump bump bump....(drummin)


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh ya! Playin hookey from work DEF BUMP! lmaooo


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2009)

Morning BUMP!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 6, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1876488]Morning BUMP! [/QUOTE]

brithday bump for me/




BONG HITS IN thAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD. for the birthday boy. ME!!!!


----------



## loto123 (Jan 6, 2009)

happy birthday

bump[


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got a fresh sack. About to burn one.



EDIT: (Fifteen Minutes later): Hey Maaaaaaaaaan............. Well, that was groovy


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

bump......


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 6, 2009)

Hold on . . . . . and exhale . . . . bump


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a nice stone!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s57FtD2HKLw&feature=related

Check out My signature to meet Jesus!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 6, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> I have a nice stone!


Next time just post this . . . . damn dickwad


----------



## netpirate (Jan 6, 2009)

bump. and again.


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Next time just post this . . . . damn dickwad


 
Whats up?


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 6, 2009)

the bible is the most popular book in the world. The Christian Church don't need your spamming. That's whats up.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 6, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> the bible is the most popular book in the world. The Christian Church don't need your spamming. That's whats up.


Thank you, Well put!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2009)

humblesmurph said:


> the bible is the most popular book in the world. The Christian Church don't need your spamming. That's whats up.


Actually its the Ikea catalogue the Bible is #2 but either way he has been asked to stop probably more times than the Ikea catalogue has been printed. So yeah just stop dude if we want to know about jesus we will ask.


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Actually its the Ikea catalogue the Bible is #2 but either way he has been asked to stop probably more times than the Ikea catalogue has been printed. So yeah just stop dude if we want to know about jesus we will ask.


Well how about that, the Bible IS only number 2 behind the Ikea catalogue in distribution. I looked it up. However, I would argue that more people own the bible than own Ikea catalogues (most would just throw those out--can get Ikea online). 

I'm baked nonetheless.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 7, 2009)

jus getting over being Sicc, BUMP!


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 7, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1882046]jus getting over being Sicc, BUMP![/quote]


I've been coughing lately and goobers that are stronger than glue fly out of my mouth


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 7, 2009)

Bumping while reading my Ikea catalogue


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 7, 2009)

always bumpin lol


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 7, 2009)

vantheman169 said:


> always bumpin lol


toasted......


----------



## We Love 1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm trying to learn how to play the guitar, can anyone drop Me a good link that I can learn how to play some cool rock songs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hockeyman (Jan 7, 2009)

bump bump!


----------



## loto123 (Jan 9, 2009)

hahaha buuuuuuuuuump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 9, 2009)

Bumg hits anyone?


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 10, 2009)

honey oil bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Waiting for a break over here while vaping some blended herbs bump!


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 10, 2009)

Baked of my just harvested grow and watching my name is earl on project free tv


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> I'm trying to learn how to play the guitar, can anyone drop Me a good link that I can learn how to play some cool rock songs?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


on my way to bump.....

sweet!

what do you have in mind?

one of the easiest and well known is smoke on the water - deep purple. really easy to play. but will rock anyones socks off!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping to cure my Siccness, i got a killer cough


----------



## burlingo (Jan 10, 2009)

ahhhh.... can bump this officially!!!!!

hello all!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump........ thats all peace


----------



## netpirate (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## gogrow (Jan 10, 2009)

...raises hand cautiously...

im baked.... bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump Fried thats all have fun im fawked later! Peace


----------



## N0iZ (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGEGPWQwYRc
hump de bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 11, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 11, 2009)

Floatin...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLkC8l3nJro


----------



## burlingo (Jan 12, 2009)

mornin' all.

well where i am it is....

hello all


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 12, 2009)

fire OG Kush and private reserve OG Kush = yummy....... im baked yea yea


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

Fresh outa work BUMP


----------



## onlypurpz (Jan 12, 2009)

I am fucking high.... just smoked 5 bowls, 2 diff types of weed. it was sooo dry today. i called so many people for weed and everybody was out. i started looking at 1pm and found tree at 11:11 pm.... 

OPZ


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

Im always strapped wit weed BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 12, 2009)

im always strapped with OG's i always keep em in my artillery


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

Jea I got Outdoor OG Kush now, jus Finished my Bubba Kush


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 12, 2009)

i got 3 OG's and some diamond bubba kush


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump to smoke damn hash bros im twisted but feeling nice..even tho i screwed up my batch its down the hatch to grandmothers house we go.

OUT


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 13, 2009)

Passin to da left


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 13, 2009)

Rolling up tomorrows joint


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 13, 2009)

bump
woke up baked
bump bump
blazed after that.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 14, 2009)

BUmpin the morning


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 15, 2009)

bump bump fefvevev


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Jan 15, 2009)

MY boy called me at 10 woke me up. We blazed. Began watching the AVN Adult films awards on my dvr. Shit was silly lol (God i love female porn stars).

Been smoking ever since...4 horus str8 wow im bakedddddddddd listengin to pink floyddddddddddd


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 15, 2009)

Super bump!


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 16, 2009)

bompitty bomp


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2009)

After work starting off the weekend BUMP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bumping to the weekend started this morning out.


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 17, 2009)

[youtube]h6bGOBIW5PE[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Morning Bump!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

yaa fucking high as hell off this kali mist... fuckkk i got work in a hour god dammit


bumpppppppp


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha lovin my weekend off of work BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 17, 2009)

wake n bake bump with some bomb kush nugs


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump it...Bump it good! Bump Bump Bump it REAL good


----------



## amount19 (Jan 17, 2009)

Gotta bump here....though I'm on the come down... still nice.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

2 32. oz Miller High Lifes, 2 blunts, damn BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 17, 2009)

DaMN Sicc just a little bump compared to you


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha yea im pretty fuc'd up, im rollin my 3rd blunt right now 

BUMP


----------



## jeremy (Jan 17, 2009)

bump and getting the tray to roll blunt 2


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 17, 2009)

Baked as hell and the g/f keeps on yapping about wanting to grow her own asparagus. I'm trying to read riu and she won't stop yapping.


----------



## old pothead (Jan 17, 2009)

Huh,uh what? Bump












OPH


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 17, 2009)

Bumps come in many forms and fashions.. Bump to my bong which i recently named smoking gun and has been smoking steadily for sometime..Bump To smoke piles


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump Before Bed


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 17, 2009)

yupp just smoked a blunt of haze x skunk (freebie seeds from seed boutique. sam the skunkman) and wow im rippped i wouldnt say uplifting like it says butt def a sativaish high


late


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

haha nice, iv had 3 blunts today, got a couple more planned for the Football game tomorrow, BUMP


----------



## Ketsup (Jan 17, 2009)

About to go smoke a nice bowl of sticky blue and purple kush, then gonna watch a movie and fall asleep. Nothing better.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 17, 2009)

Just finished 3 bowls of WHite Russian, good fucking smoke. So yeah I'm Baked!!


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 18, 2009)

dammm the strains all sound so good well im sorda baked, not baked enough fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk


bump lataaa


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

Bumpin in the morning


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 18, 2009)

Small bump have things i need to do later


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 18, 2009)

bumpin bout to watch football, GO EAGLES!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 18, 2009)

*cough cough* ahem...*mumbles*resin bump...*cough cough*









BUT IIIMMMMM STILLLLLLLL BUMPIN!!!


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 18, 2009)

bumpin in the afternoon gonna roll a blunt soon


----------



## burlingo (Jan 18, 2009)

bumping this thread back to life


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 19, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Senora..Bump in a line ...BUMP BUMP BUMP SENORA Bump it all de time!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuc got to go to work today bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too sick bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Got off work Early haha, BUMPIN FOR MLK


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 19, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1943243]Got off work Early haha, BUMPIN FOR MLK[/quote]

I

Is


----------



## burlingo (Jan 19, 2009)

bump it up.........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Blimp bump.. Comfortably numb.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 19, 2009)

We going to. Bump. Forever. and Ever. Cmon an sing along....Bumping ALL NIGHT LONNNNNNNG....allnight..woahhhh......all niiiiiiiiiight lonnnnnng...all nightttt...


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 19, 2009)

gettin baked right NOWWW


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Obama is our official president tomorrow what flavor blunt should I roll to celebrate? Mango or Purple Haze?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Obama is our official president tomorrow what flavor blunt should I roll to celebrate? Mango or Purple Haze?


Mango hands down 

buuump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Mango hands down
> 
> buuump


Mango it is . . . now tell Bush to GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Purple Haze mang, BUMP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cant even bump again after the previous bump now. Bumping Some white lady.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 19, 2009)

Bumppp. I ate a cannareeses truffle. 

Wut it do Sicc?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 19, 2009)

bumping this bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 19, 2009)

I gotta bump again, cuz damn im bumped


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2009)

Chillin High As BUMP, Jus Finshed a Blunt, got a shit load of shake left too, been smokin blunts all weekend


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2009)

i rolled a "cone"

filled it up with a little over an 8th of weed mixed with some bacco...

2 skins long, it was official...first cone ive smoked in awhile.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 20, 2009)

bump
still a lil buzzed from my chocolate truffles i made, and im about to hit the vape


----------



## ranksda58 (Jan 20, 2009)

two bowlskis and im baked


----------



## Skoosh (Jan 20, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Morning Bump


----------



## Domice (Jan 20, 2009)

Bumpin bumps.... holy shit im sooooo high right now. Well maybe i should......


----------



## Skoosh (Jan 20, 2009)

Domice said:


> Bumpin bumps.... holy shit im sooooo high right now. Well maybe i should......


Did someone have their period in your avatar?


----------



## Domice (Jan 20, 2009)

Skoosh said:


> Did someone have their period in your avatar?



no. that is my avatar the "used" tampon ninja!!... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats so nasty haha BUMP


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 20, 2009)

a sober bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 20, 2009)

Buuuump.

I'll take a hit for ya ftp. 

You still enjoying that haze Sicc?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

Check out obama's caddy tank ride! I'm bumpin' to that!


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump it up!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 20, 2009)

Domice said:


> no. that is my avatar the "used" tampon ninja!!... lol


buzzkillllllllll





bump - gotta smoke a joint after seein that mess...


----------



## Domice (Jan 20, 2009)

is my avatar now "smoker friendly"?


----------



## burlingo (Jan 20, 2009)

oui.....

bump


----------



## jeremy (Jan 20, 2009)

*bump* *cough*


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 20, 2009)

huh?? . . . . . . . . ok bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 20, 2009)

bump bump just enjoyed a long ass 420 session


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 20, 2009)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddd................dude


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 20, 2009)

Passing to the left and bumpin' check this out https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/152902-operation-overgrow.html


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 20, 2009)

bumped for several hours now.... got some CRAZY couch lock shit... didnt move for 2 hrs


----------



## nvirgo79 (Jan 20, 2009)

just took a fistfull of bong hits.. i want some cookies and a bump please


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 20, 2009)

ill give it a 1/2 of a bump because this shit is just some reggo bullshit


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 20, 2009)

Home From Work BUMP


----------



## SativaSam (Jan 20, 2009)

Ka-BUMP! Just me smokin' on some home-grown and feeling fine.


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 21, 2009)

bump................


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Cloudy Day BUMPIN


----------



## jeremy (Jan 21, 2009)

freezing cold early afternoon puff n bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 21, 2009)

bump wake n bake with some new flavors.... super silver haze, diablo og kush ,platinum bubba kush, sour og kush


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 21, 2009)

[youtube]i2spZ-NDfS4[/youtube]


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 21, 2009)

Why so cold???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 21, 2009)

just got glass screens on my 3 gram deep slide



wooooooo

bump bump


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 21, 2009)

bump <------ first of many


----------



## krunkpot (Jan 21, 2009)

will be in about 45 mins...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 21, 2009)

another 3 gram bong toke.

wooooooooooooo
bump

edit: its so not neceisary..but so fuckin fun. im so wrecked.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump, bump and bump.

I just saw unborn.. Wait for DVD.

Did I say Bump.


----------



## Domice (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump all of you stoners! I'm the highest of them all!!!!!


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 21, 2009)

BuMp BuMp Mother Fcker! Im Higher than a motha fuckin kite right now with my buddy domice.
that was alot of pot between two people! lol


----------



## xXKillerDroXx (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump =] I was just about to hit this green when i saw this thread lmao. In fact....I'll brb, I'm getting high =D


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

Late night bumpin


----------



## Chronz (Jan 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1957533]Late night bumpin[/quote]

Lol first post I hope is that not banned by the moderator.

Bumpin HAAARD.

I need some trippy art or something.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 21, 2009)

lol why would you get banned BUMP


----------



## Chronz (Jan 21, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1957698]lol why would you get banned BUMP[/quote]

I guess for the same reason that 

In dunno I forgot bro.

My cat is sitting right there and its self aware and i think hes high because he keeps tryin to stand up but he falls, so i laugh and trip balls to my cat trying to act human.!

Its white widow btw, 

BlUUUNTS


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 22, 2009)

bump bump bump shake anddddd BAAAAKKKEEEED!


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 22, 2009)

i laugh ever time i se this


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn, I just 30 mins trying to figure out a way to type that I'm pretty high


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 22, 2009)

im faded eating fruit by the foots haha those are so delish


----------



## loto123 (Jan 22, 2009)

highhighhigh


----------



## Domice (Jan 22, 2009)

Bump. Just finished my last bowl. Makes me sad.. this will be my last bump for about 2 days.. take care everyone ill miss you!!!!


----------



## Mcjesus (Jan 22, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^Ill light one up for you man


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 22, 2009)

bump,,I am flying with the fishes. Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 22, 2009)

bump bumpity bump


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm...Im always stoned but i guess the two pills are a plus....bump..


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2009)

Home From Work BUMP


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to go back to work...(on leave) bump....................


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 22, 2009)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## RooringTwenties (Jan 23, 2009)

bump, baked as fuck


----------



## atombomb (Jan 23, 2009)

Laid Off, High, collecting Unemployment, High. Fucking Awesome, High. 


It has givin me 2 months of perfecting my grow skills. Surprising enough I'm having substantial luck at it. 3 oz off a 2' plant under cfls . The timing was perfect, I harvested the day after I got laid off. Been smoking for free ever since. Even bought me a 60" 1080p HDTV, and a PS3 , Life is good gentlemen. Too bad it's almost time to go back to work...........................in like a month. LOL


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

Late Night Bumpin, In N Out Fries, Animal Style yumm Hhaha lat night muchies too :F


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 23, 2009)

makin bong smokin videos...bump


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 23, 2009)

ANC said:


>


domokun is god, and he's here to do gods work.


----------



## Domice (Jan 23, 2009)

Well i guess im back BUMP!! a true stoner can always find weed lol. i havent worked in 2 months... no money and i still found some bud.. been high for like 3 weeks straight too


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning BUMP!


----------



## Domice (Jan 23, 2009)

Another BUMP yet again!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP playing Mario Kart on the Wii haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2009)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 23, 2009)

Domice said:


> Another BUMP yet again!


WTF i thought you were out mother fucker! lol im dry no bump for me today =(


----------



## loto123 (Jan 23, 2009)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmpppppppppp


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

bump, smoked at 4:20 and an hour later im still baked!


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Jan 23, 2009)

Bump.....Happy smoking everyone.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 23, 2009)

for 420 smoked a fatty joint using the clear papers those are my new favorite i dont use blunts anymore since i quit cigs and i took bong tooks of platinum bubba kush and diablo og kush and im on my 3th newcastle i got a grip to drink im gettin wasted tonight yea yea


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

bump! took a couple shots of Yukon Jack, does that count?

- Those are shots for Obama btw!


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 23, 2009)

bump bump listening to my brother mix drum and base on the cd'js i really should be freestyling but im too lazy right haha


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

sick, i mix dubstep/break-beat on vinyl


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 23, 2009)

yea right on


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 23, 2009)

bump

fuckin tired.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 23, 2009)

bump, smoked another bowl, now watching weird shit on u tube


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 23, 2009)

bumped... n bout ready to smoke anouther blunt


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 23, 2009)

watching some king of the hill


----------



## SativaSam (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bump*. Been enjoying my trusty bong.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 23, 2009)

Bump. 

Im so high, all i smell like is smoke...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 24, 2009)

shhhhh, see i aint ever smoke before

so imma take two hits and imma ** blooooww * my mind AWAY

i never thought id be gettin High todaaaayyyyy( HEY )

now its on me again

so i take another pull ( woooooo )

we in the caddilac, floatin like the ocean

suddenly everything was movin in slow motion


bump


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Jan 24, 2009)

Bump. Waking up with my bong.


----------



## Domice (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice after lunch BUMP!


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 24, 2009)

ONLY one more day of community service left!

BUMMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumpin at work


----------



## Domice (Jan 24, 2009)

Bump twice more after the first..BUT!! once before the last... know what i mean???


----------



## burlingo (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha 

Bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 24, 2009)

baked off the sour og kush


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 24, 2009)

BBBBBBABBBBABBBABBBABABABBBBABABBBBB AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCKKKEED!
oh yeah Bump!


p.s Domice will be posting here in about a min or so lol


----------



## Domice (Jan 24, 2009)

That's right I'm back with yet another BUMP!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

Home from work bumpin' it!


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 24, 2009)

haha watching king of the hill.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

bump, and bumpin my speakers with some wicked bass: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaQ8ebvuEfs


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumping a bump i had bumped earlier


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 24, 2009)

i just pulled a lower back muscles while coughing on a bong hit of hijack.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just pulled a lower back muscles while coughing on a bong hit of hijack.


lolololololol... That means you need another hit.


----------



## robotninja (Jan 24, 2009)

.. b u ... mp.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just pulled a lower back muscles while coughing on a bong hit of hijack.


Ouch better take another hit for that!

I forgot what I was going to post now so bump!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

im high as shit
i roll the best blunts


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> im high as shit
> i roll the best blunts


Ok blunt masta why do my blunts always come out as HUGE cones?


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Ok blunt masta why do my blunts always come out as HUGE cones?


you tell me, i have no idea how you roll

is this competition?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> you tell me, i have no idea how you roll
> 
> is this competition?


It's my rolling style. I roll a lot of big cone joints with tips so it is hard to adapt my rolling style to a blunt. Blunts are easier to roll than joints IMO.

We should start a Blunt rolling thread post pic of your blunts 

I need a camera asap!


----------



## fukdapolice (Jan 24, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> It's my rolling style. I roll a lot of big cone joints with tips so it is hard to adapt my rolling style to a blunt. Blunts are easier to roll than joints IMO.
> 
> We should start a Blunt rolling thread post pic of your blunts
> 
> I need a camera asap!


damn i shoulda took a pic of the blunt before i smoked it lol

i never roll joints


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 24, 2009)

hmm. I just took a bong rip. But I love the taste of a resined up joint roach.


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 24, 2009)

bumpity bummmmmmp bummp buuump


----------



## SativaSam (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like I'm bumping this thing again. KaBump


----------



## cheebamonkey (Jan 25, 2009)

bump bump!!!


----------



## LostInSpace... (Jan 25, 2009)

bumpitty bump bump bump


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump! baked playing rock band 2 in my boxers!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 25, 2009)

bump
listenin to fleetwood mac...the chain

wakin up an shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I should bump this thing


----------



## robotninja (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump, now going to Inn-n-out


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 25, 2009)

bump \/|/\


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol bumpity bump!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump it as always


----------



## lancetemplar (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 25, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## DeweY (Jan 25, 2009)

Buuump..!!!!!!


----------



## collectselltrade (Jan 25, 2009)

BUMP.....bbbbbbbbbuuuuuuummmmmmmmppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 25, 2009)

bump if your baked bump if you got laid...... this morning lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2009)

Do the Bumpty BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 25, 2009)

.......BUMP!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 25, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> .......BUMP!



What he said..


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jan 25, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

doin the morning drinking bump again, no work today.
and i just ran out of keif.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

haha i wish i had no work, thats a crazy pic in your avatar, I've always wanted to put snow in my ice catcher and hit a bong load 

BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1981437]haha i wish i had no work, thats a crazy pic in your avatar, I've always wanted to put snow in my ice catcher and hit a bong load 

BUMP[/QUOTE]

thanks 

it works pretty nice..i find that the rare occassions i do put snow in, it works better if you make a hole in the center of the snow with a coat hanger or soemthing similar.

i never tried it but you could probably make a swirl pattern in the snow and have the smoke travel through it..that'd be cool


----------



## Domice (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump. Just scraped enough together for half a bowl with a resin topping that i scraped out earlier. Damn im high lol


----------



## robotninja (Jan 26, 2009)

Just started classes again today, and enjoying a bowl before I start


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 26, 2009)

bbbbbbbbuuuuuummmppp


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 26, 2009)

bizump


----------



## ALX420 (Jan 26, 2009)

grey beard bump.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 26, 2009)

Clean shaven bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 26, 2009)

stubble double bump.


----------



## The Son of Man (Jan 26, 2009)

so very high


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Jan 26, 2009)

High and watching family guy haha


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 26, 2009)

smokin and intervention


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2009)

after work BUMP


----------



## FlipDV (Jan 26, 2009)

Tokin' and.. damn, I can't think of any clever thing to rhyme D:


----------



## robotninja (Jan 27, 2009)

late night bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll BUMP to that


----------



## RooringTwenties (Jan 27, 2009)

bump! just smoked my purple urcle


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 27, 2009)

bump. 20oz bottle bong.........at 3:25am.......


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump.

Finished a jay of Arjans Ultra Haze#1


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 27, 2009)

bump.. cali-o haze rip


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

beeeyyyuuump. High as a Georgia pine. (My mom used to say that, R.I.P.)

Wuts good Sicc?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothin much, gettin high, got to work later, the same ole shit haha

BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1987993]Nothin much, gettin high, got to work later, the same ole shit haha

BUMP[/quote]

Fuk work... Bump

Work for yaself


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 27, 2009)

bump.......


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Jan 27, 2009)

Post count +
BUMP


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 27, 2009)

bump bump bump it up 

My sublime CD is skippin!!!

I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two blunts and then I smoke two more 


I CANT DISOBEY


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump im baked... I need a vacation but cant take one! Need a maid bump..One to train well.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 27, 2009)

Bumping off tomorrow bump


----------



## TheLastJuror (Jan 27, 2009)

BUMP (big one cuz im stoopyfied)


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 27, 2009)

bumpity bump just sayin whats up im kinda drunk and stone off the nugs and about to make homemade tacos for dinner yea yea


----------



## SativaSam (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, all day long but giving it a bump anyway.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 27, 2009)

After Work BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 27, 2009)

before bed bump...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpity bump rollin face and high as a mofo..................


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 28, 2009)

bump. 2am..........


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

BUMPED as fuc, gonna play some Mario Kart WII haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah bump and another miller


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 28, 2009)

Hehe bump for the night. Helps the insomnia!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump and one more for all the people who cant bump right now.... this ones 4 you!!!!


----------



## EZgoin (Jan 28, 2009)

Toasted


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 28, 2009)

bump....3am cst......watching football


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jan 28, 2009)

bump dee bump bump.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck ive been outta smoke for over 2 weeks!!





http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr24/whomeimnobody123456/bumphaha.jpg


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

justatoker said:


> Fuck ive been outta smoke for over 2 weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my last bump for a long time. just had a huge falling out with the weed man.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 28, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

im going to be BUMPIN till i die, probably going to live to 120


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";1995093]im going to be BUMPIN till i die, probably going to live to 120[/QUOTE]

you an my mother both, she says the same thing.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

I woulda had some smoke if I hadnt spent all my cash on my grow materials ( seeds,lights,soil etc etc etc etc ).. Oh well,I keep telling myself its worth it (having to do w/out for a few weeks) and that it'll pay off ( not money wise.. I dont sell shit ) in the long run.. 

We'll see in a cpl mnths.


:sigh:


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 28, 2009)

justatoker said:


> I woulda had some smoke if I hadnt spent all my cash on my grow materials ( seeds,lights,soil etc etc etc etc ).. Oh well,I keep telling myself its worth it (having to do w/out for a few weeks) and that it'll pay off ( not money wise.. I dont sell shit ) in the long run..
> 
> We'll see in a cpl mnths.
> 
> ...


ive got a month of sitting with my thumb in my bum before i can start working and paying off bills...then approx after 1 month ill be able to stock up for my own place + grow supplies. then i wont have to every try and buy weed again. my ex-dealer is a total scumbag.


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 28, 2009)

bump. mexican brick weed..........


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> my ex-dealer is a total scumbag.


IMHO most are.. I deal w/ a guy ive known for over 25 yrs.. But lately hes turning into the same as all the rest.. Money hungry fucks that sells schwagg ( seedy/stimmy/compressed/headacchy BS w/ almost no buzz ) and says "na this shit is diff.. this is that "fire" for $60.00 a 1/2oz.. Sprays his weed w/ water to weight it down .. You buy it then after 24hrs the shit dries out and your like WTF? Shit doesnt even get yoiur fingers sticky in the least when rolling a J.. I spend *at least* 240.00 a mnth ( 1/2 oz per week.. Usually every 4-5 days ) on BS.. Im just sick of it..Thats why im growing MY OWN now..

Fuck em all.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

haha my best homie slangs, hes the complete opposite, hes cool as fuc, but people try to say shit like hes shady but that aint the case at all, he hooks people up, i mean yea hes tring to make money but he wont Rip people off, or give shitty prices, we both got our med cars so hes always slaging killer shit, but keep that on the low haha


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpin a fat blunt for everyone who doesnt have..................


----------



## vince420 (Jan 28, 2009)

im a bit late but im witchya nigga pakin a fresh bowl of some gc and fire away ahoy!


----------



## vince420 (Jan 28, 2009)

man these buds are so lush they getting danker by the minute haha I LOVEE GC


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 28, 2009)

bump. just blazed a spliff.


----------



## Domice (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump. goin to take my weed nap now....ZzZzZzZz


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 28, 2009)

greeeeeeeeeen crackkkkk


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpin over here


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpin here in south florida. smoked some bowls and listenin to indie 103.1 (california station)


----------



## Domice (Jan 28, 2009)

Bumpity BUMP!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 28, 2009)

more than bumped right now.........


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 28, 2009)

been dry for almost a week until today and now im so happy to be able to type....bump!


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 28, 2009)

just took a bubbler toke of each in order sour og kush , super silver haze , diablo og kush and then smoked this joint i rolled that weighed over a gram and consists of the 3 above as well as platinum bubba kush and 3 newcastles during that session that lasted almost an hr what a good 420 i had today haha


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump..

I see your a Kush man, I would like to get a hold of some, I got haze here.


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 28, 2009)

yup i love kush but i also love super silver haze


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn I'm bumped!


----------



## Jamaican Mon' (Jan 28, 2009)

Bumped n hotel room


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump im completely baked.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

I need to pack another bowl


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 28, 2009)

bump for smoking another bowl and then matching another bowl


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> bump for smoking another bowl and then matching another bowl


Haha this thread reminded me to pack another bowl  Bump!


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 28, 2009)

bumpity bump bump bubbler


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm watching Sweden vs. Mexico


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump.. I'm so hight now, I have no idea whats going on right.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 28, 2009)

After Work BUMP


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Jan 28, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump

Bump

Bump

Bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep still bumped


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 29, 2009)

bump for the third nite in a row at around 3am......


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2009)

good morning bump


----------



## .Anakin. (Jan 29, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2009)

brunch bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## Domice (Jan 29, 2009)

bump before court! lol j/k im not going anywhere around law enforcement right now


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump!
Stay home from work being sick and baked!


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 29, 2009)

bbuummpp....


----------



## KushKing949 (Jan 29, 2009)

early afternoon bump with some newcastle in my cup


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 29, 2009)

4:20......five, bump

better late than never


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Jan 29, 2009)

7:20 (-3) bump with some dro in me bowly


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 29, 2009)

fuckin ripppppppppped off this Hawaiian


bump


late


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 29, 2009)

After work bump


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 29, 2009)

baked bacon bakest...................


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 29, 2009)

bump, and bump bump bump


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 29, 2009)

bumpy mcbumperson


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 29, 2009)

almost Friday BUMP


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 30, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> baked bacon bakest...................


dam you always eat breakfast at midnight..... u smokin what happent thought u stopped?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

gotta work at 8m tomorrow bump


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Jan 30, 2009)

Woke up four hours early, blazed my last gram.............

i Swear, I'm gonna wake up in six hours and still be blazed as fuck. This shit fuuuuucccckkkkssssessess you up, maan.


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 30, 2009)

bump. almost 3am again....


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

Bed time bump


----------



## tusseltussel (Jan 30, 2009)

im a lil behind on my bumpin there was tha evening bump last night than the late night bump morning bump and this will be the mid morning bump


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 30, 2009)

bumpin a mix of 3 strains......... wish i knew what they were.


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 30, 2009)

after work baked!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 30, 2009)

wow. i never expected to have this thread get 920 posts...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump Im finally on my way to being baked again.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2009)

ApocSin said:


> after work baked!



I'll BUMP to that, jus got out too


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 30, 2009)

str8 bumpified


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 30, 2009)

Bumpification


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 30, 2009)

bumpin this biotch


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump to complete melt. 
I love melt.


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 30, 2009)

Ba bab abbbabab bbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaa baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked!


----------



## Domice (Jan 30, 2009)

bump... im kinda faded right now.. first kind of alcohol in like 4 months.. i used to be an alchy... that and a nice bowl of chron shared with my good ole buddy apocsin here.. feeling pretty damn good


----------



## ApocSin (Jan 31, 2009)

ripped off but still able to scrape up a couple hits!


----------



## PointOfTheJoint (Jan 31, 2009)

smoke this sacred joint and you will go on a majikal jurny whare evrie thieng isss foukd aaaap


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

late night BUMPIN, drunk as fuc!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2009)

bumps of all kinds......................


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 31, 2009)

bump.i wish i had shit to smoke, got drunk and cant find my phone


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bump.i wish i had shit to smoke, got drunk and cant find my phone


that suckss........... im on my last bump..


----------



## bikeskill (Jan 31, 2009)

bump...................


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in the process, does that count?
bump


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jan 31, 2009)

Completely processed bump


----------



## phoenix862 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah RIU!


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Jan 31, 2009)

rubber baby buggy _bump_ers


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Humpty BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump again for the ganja.


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 31, 2009)

whoa, baked


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2009)

7:28pm and im wake and bakin........


----------



## EKIMRI (Jan 31, 2009)

Diggity Bump.


Plenty of, oh never mind...



Bump.


----------



## vince420 (Jan 31, 2009)

loadin da bong
fire in the hall 

433 woooo pak one


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 31, 2009)

dam i hate sc..... shwag bump.......


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 31, 2009)

baked again


----------



## SativaSam (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep...........baked.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumpety bump bump, bumpety bump bump look at frostie go...


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

baked, working on getting more baked, drunk and....well thats it but it'll work


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blumped Bomb.. Blazed bump


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 31, 2009)

here is a baked bump and im to baked to finish this blunt so time to pass this on to someone else.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Jan 31, 2009)

YO right here, ill gladly finish your blunt if you unable


----------



## ScottsBlown99 (Jan 31, 2009)

this thing ever get off the first page?

so so high


----------



## the128guy (Jan 31, 2009)

BUMP smokin on that oregon big bud.. yaa digggg


----------



## jeezus (Jan 31, 2009)

bumpa sheep on its cheek


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 31, 2009)

Waiting for the SUPER BOWL BUMP


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 31, 2009)

Made some seriously strong canna butter with my bro. 90% little buds. 4 very buttery cookies mmm!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 31, 2009)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 1, 2009)

bump...........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 1, 2009)

Got some hash oil hash left im gonna bump right now so its cool. Bling blang blump and im out.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 1, 2009)

bump. i'm toasted


----------



## wes87t (Feb 1, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> bump. i'm toasted


Me too. Baked. Bump.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 1, 2009)

Wake & bake... Bump


----------



## the128guy (Feb 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Wake & bake... Bump


 ill second that!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 1, 2009)

wake, bake, masturbate? Bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 1, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> wake, bake, masturbate? Bump


sounds like my daily routine...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

Super Bowl Morning BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 1, 2009)

wake n bake bump...cant wait for superbowl and superbowl commercials while high


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

Hell yea, look out for that Miller High Life commercial 



BUMP


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 1, 2009)

Bump, I keep forgetting that I'm hungry


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)

wake and bump..............


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 1, 2009)

bump. munchies.......


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

Bumpin once gain


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm either so blown it seems like it took me forever to get to this thread or I'm so blown it did take me forever to get to this thread. 

I guess it's all relative


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 1, 2009)

superbowl prefunk bumpage


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 1, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> wake, bake, masturbate? Bump


Fuk that Wake bake, fuck your bitch,...bump


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 1, 2009)

only half baked time for dinner and then get fully baked . so only half a bump.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> only half baked time for dinner and then get fully baked . so only half a bump.


u scared. take the whole bump...


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 1, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> u scared. take the whole bump...


lmfao now im baked full bump.  ill be back for a bump and a half later.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 1, 2009)

bbuummpp again


----------



## gorilla in th mist (Feb 1, 2009)

having a superbowl bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll bump to that


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)

bumpin some superskunk.......... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 1, 2009)

bumped it in the vape. oh yeah


----------



## RedOldy (Feb 1, 2009)

bumpz


----------



## Pirate420 (Feb 1, 2009)

bump... smoked two diff. weeds. i'm baked as hell.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

Weekend almost over BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 1, 2009)

bump........................................tuilu.hhjfngyjrt jerdvd


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> bump........................................tuilu.hhjfngyjrt jerdvd


WOW..... that must have been some good shit. and now i will join you.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2009)

allnightlongimsmokinthebong


----------



## RooringTwenties (Feb 2, 2009)

just smoked blueberry then some new stuff that has red hairs and got me baked!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 2, 2009)

RooringTwenties said:


> just smoked blueberry then some new stuff that has red hairs and got me baked!


almost all weed has red hairs! ahaha! I'm sdfdf df ,smldf


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 2, 2009)

bump. cigarillo packed with giant cigarillo roaches. sooo much resin.....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bump. cigarillo packed with giant cigarillo roaches. sooo much resin.....


hah that must have been goooood.


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 2, 2009)

wake n bump


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 2, 2009)

just got baked waiting for ups to come with my spare hps light.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 2, 2009)

roasting heavily


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2009)

hittin the mini bong............


----------



## SativaSam (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got pummeled smoking some of my homegrown through my RooR Zumo.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

mmm smoking some Phelps bump


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 2, 2009)

three cheers for the homegrown pot!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 2, 2009)

bumpin' myself with some hash


----------



## Domice (Feb 2, 2009)

smoked a blunt with apocsin.. then went to an abandoned couch and smoked another bowl. bump bump


----------



## UKcyrus (Feb 2, 2009)

bumpin down the snowy road its - 4 outside


----------



## Domice (Feb 2, 2009)

bump..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

after work BUMP\\\


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 2, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2025039]after work BUMP\\\




[/quote]

Hahaha im stealing this sicc..Nice mang.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2009)

haha fa sho, iv been using it alot in here,


BUMP im high, got the munchies


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 2, 2009)

i ate a bunch of cookies packing another now bump


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2009)

bumpin the REAL bumps (white devil)


----------



## mpala (Feb 2, 2009)

bump i just ate the fridge and im still hungry.


----------



## steezy (Feb 3, 2009)

mm, i found my weed sac empty tonight so i cleaned out 8 grams of resin from my triple percolator and here i am 8 grams later


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

haha i smoke resin some times, but shit, 8 grams? haha,

late night BUMP


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 3, 2009)

thats ALOT of res..... im glad im not at that point yet. heres a bump for u steezy....


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 3, 2009)

steezy said:


> mm, i found my weed sac empty tonight so i cleaned out 8 grams of resin from my triple percolator and here i am 8 grams later


8 grams of that . man im glad i havnt smoked rez in years. but does work in a pinch if your man enough to handle it.

good morning baked bumpers


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 3, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> 8 grams of that . man im glad i havnt smoked rez in years. but does work in a pinch if your man enough to handle it.
> 
> good morning baked bumpers


morning movie bump. who wants a hit


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 3, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> morning movie bump. who wants a hit


yes sir dont mind if i do.  passes back thanks bro now im just baked enough that i can still go work on the op. gotta get it ready for spring.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 3, 2009)

bump...about to germinate 500 or so seeds for overgrow....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 3, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bump...about to germinate 500 or so seeds for overgrow....


awesome

bump


----------



## the128guy (Feb 3, 2009)

bump...


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 3, 2009)

afternoon movie bump, Godfather III


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 3, 2009)

gratuitous bummmp


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

bump that bump


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 3, 2009)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBumpppp

I am sooooo bakedeedddd yeah


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 3, 2009)

have you ever been to bumped to bake or for that matter to baked to bump?


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 3, 2009)

bump. bumpity bump.......


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 3, 2009)

baked yo.....


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 3, 2009)

bumped again...


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 3, 2009)

ahhh b u m p


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 4, 2009)

Resin Bump and bake before work....Yeah this is going to be a good day


----------



## RUCKUS! (Feb 4, 2009)

BUUUUUUUUUUMPPPP 


"My vision getting blurry I'm about to fall asleep
Or am I dying, I need to eat cause this some potent weed"
36 mafia


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 4, 2009)

Step 1: Wake
Step 2: Bake
Step 3: Baked


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 4, 2009)

4:20 bumpage


----------



## burlingo (Feb 4, 2009)

It's a

*B* - Beautiful,

*U* - Undeniable,

*M* - Manifestation,

Of

*P* - Perfection 

That's what cannabis is.......

Peace


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 4, 2009)

burlingo said:


> It's a
> 
> B - Beautiful,
> 
> ...


Nice Bump!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm cruising at 37,000 ft. bump.............just a little turbulence


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 4, 2009)

30,000 feet and I'm a clairvoyant politician


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 4, 2009)

Orbiting the moon here... 

Wanna join ? 

I got that fire.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 4, 2009)

rippin' dat spliff


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

After work BUMP


fuc doing taxs, but i got bac a Grand


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 4, 2009)

bumpin the bump..............


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 4, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bump

BKB


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

Mango bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 5, 2009)

Can you only get Kush in SoCal now?


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

still baked. I love this stuff!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Can you only get Kush in SoCal now?


no we got stress, chronic, wannabe kush, all kinds, its kinda sad how little people actually kno about bud haha, but i prefer indica, was born into it, my first bowl was kush, but i've never had a really strong sativa tho, but i'd probably still go for the head high only smoked stress 2 times haha, other peoples, large amounts 



Late night BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 5, 2009)

bumpin just took bong tokes of bubba frost and diesel dawg


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2036077]no we got stress, chronic, wannabe kush, all kinds, its kinda sad how little people actually kno about bud haha, but i prefer indica, was born into it, my first bowl was kush, but i've never had a really strong sativa tho, but i'd probably still go for the head high only smoked stress 2 times haha, other peoples, large amounts 



Late night BUMP[/quote]

i get the best super silver haze from a delivery service it is def the best sativa i ever smoked instant head rush its amazing


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

drinking T, toking J


----------



## oxpzo (Feb 5, 2009)

3 Ft ADS Tube Rips
BUMPBUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Feb 5, 2009)

Wake and bake baby.

Bump bump bump.


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 5, 2009)

Bumpity Bump, Im smokin some of the last bud from my latest grow so I am fucked up. 

This shit is strong and heavy


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 5, 2009)

bumpp with a blunt


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 5, 2009)

BUMP. 

About to up Bump


----------



## Domice (Feb 5, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 5, 2009)

hi, im bumpin


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 5, 2009)

bumppppppp


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

don't i have anything to do all day? bump


----------



## MuaySmoke (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm smoking some of my belladonna. I'm in love and she loves me too!

BUMP BUMP IT UP!


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 5, 2009)

bumpage.........................


----------



## burlingo (Feb 5, 2009)

I have come here

*B - because* i had the pleasure to do something very,​* U - Unique*. By merely smoking a weed i have been
* M - Magically *transported into a world where your
* P - Perception *is "put straight". And you see things...

...the right way, the they were meant to be.

choose cannabis

LAME!​


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 5, 2009)

I am choosing cannabis. Bong hits 4 Jesus!


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Feb 5, 2009)

Can newbie's bump too?


----------



## burlingo (Feb 5, 2009)

ScorpioGirl said:


> Can newbie's bump too?


no never!!!!!!!! 

the newbies are more welcome than some of the veterans that constantly bump this thread. you know who you are!

newbies = mary jane's love is still spreading  and that is an encouraging thought.


----------



## Domice (Feb 5, 2009)

bump all of you!!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 5, 2009)

bump.......


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumptastic.......................


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 6, 2009)

bumpadelic


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumptastic 

Who wants a hit?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 6, 2009)

lemon skunk x hashplant keif bump

soo citrusy


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 6, 2009)

morning bump....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Dito, Bumpin in tha Am, to the PM


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 6, 2009)

F**K its been awhile but i can finally say with Pride....I am Ladies and Gentelman. No not ladies and gentelman as my name but you know like LADIES and Gentelmaaaan...yeah that way. Any who....here goes...

Laaaaddies and Gentelman
ApocSin is BAAAAAAAKED!

holy shit BUMP MOTHER F****


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 6, 2009)

you are baked! awesome! bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Bubba kush Baked


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 6, 2009)

since everyone is bragging...

mmm mexican brick bump ! lol


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 6, 2009)

freshly bumped and grubbin enchiladas. yum


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 6, 2009)

after work bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2009)

Drunkin BUMP, got to work tomorrow tho


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 6, 2009)

<<< BUMP >>>


----------



## oxpzo (Feb 6, 2009)

hasssshhhhhh


----------



## Duzula (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumpington Stonington, and Ripsism


----------



## Ketsup (Feb 7, 2009)

Smoked some t-rex x trainwreck and some white widdow, im baaaaked as shit. What's up homies.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2009)

bump uh


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

baked yo,.


----------



## Miiitch (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Im baked, im fried and just about sizzling in this 45 degree heat we are having.

Thats about 113 degrees in your talk. 

Either way its fucking hot!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2009)

Bumpin before work, 8am to 5pm


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump. 

bumpin to some classical music. Itzhak Perlman


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> Itzhak Perlman


I like classical music. who is this guy? Bomp.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 7, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> I like classical music. who is this guy? Bomp.



A Violinist, probably the best today. Sill live resides in NY. Listening to Vivaldi now.

Bump.


----------



## yamin (Feb 7, 2009)

charas.... the real hash....
bombed


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> A Violinist, probably the best today. Sill live resides in NY. Listening to Vivaldi now.
> 
> Bump.


"da dadadada" - spring. lol

bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 7, 2009)

waked and baked with some super silver haze


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 7, 2009)

BUMP, watchin PotLuck by Hightimes.


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 7, 2009)

wake n bump....i want pancakes.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

sausages!!! bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2009)

After work BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 7, 2009)

drunk 3 gram cone bump

rollin it rasta stylee.

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHRASTAFARI


----------



## Shea_Heights (Feb 7, 2009)

ohhhhh yahhhhhh bump


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## robotninja (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump on some Juicy Fruit, very sativa-bump!


----------



## eza82 (Feb 7, 2009)

bumped.......... morning bongs will do that... my days written off!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 7, 2009)

BUMP B-day tomorrow


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy pre B-day Bump SICC!








Ouch.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 7, 2009)

Sweet bump to that SICC


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 7, 2009)

bump on some super queen palm, L7 hash, purple headband and lake tahoe og


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bump cant type. Eh Yall r insane with ur strains man whatdya tryin to do make everyone jealous? 
BUMPIN Drunk haha


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

bumpin

morning bong hits in the freezing cold


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump

nice and baked...........


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump....

My kids are trippin, Im bout to whoop some assssssss


----------



## robotninja (Feb 8, 2009)

bump on a "special" piece of chocolate


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

Birthday BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 8, 2009)

bump... happy bday


----------



## justatoker (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 8, 2009)

hard to follow that bump......real  hard


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, Bump


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 8, 2009)

baked all weekend just got home bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 8, 2009)

bump again....


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 8, 2009)

bump./..................dfvdfv


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Feb 8, 2009)

bump.... pimpin aint easy


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump...

Just saw Pineapple express, and that shit was stupid, a disgrace to true stoners. All the negativity they portrayed about my second fav. girl (first being my daughter). I hope the Wackness is better.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 8, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> Bump...
> 
> Just saw Pineapple express, and that shit was stupid, a disgrace to true stoners. All the negativity they portrayed about my second fav. girl (first being my daughter). I hope the Wackness is better.


the wackness is way better in my opinion i wasnt big on pineapple express myself...


----------



## SativaSam (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess I need to bump this thread since I'm once again all fucked up.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Feb 8, 2009)

Blizakedlolz


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 8, 2009)

i loved it cause you know they had to be stoned while writing that movie


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 8, 2009)

NUMB bumbin .... JUst baked cool OUT


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 8, 2009)

stooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## SocataSmoker (Feb 8, 2009)

Baked about to watch Dexter from the beginning.... yep... that's life sometimes... alllllll groovy.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump. 

Watching The Wackness and is way better than Pineapple Express. 

Dexter is the shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 8, 2009)

Bumpin all night long


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2053398]Bumpin all night long[/quote]

Already..

Bump


----------



## robotninja (Feb 8, 2009)

bump.


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 8, 2009)

Do any of us ever sleep? Bump.


----------



## Jash1297 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am currently rolling another joint


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 9, 2009)

Bumpin bump bump.

Ohhhh yea


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 9, 2009)

Bumpage for bakage


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

Before work BUMP


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 9, 2009)

working on the op bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 9, 2009)

drinkin cheap beer and smoked a cone-roach

buurrrrrrp
i mean 
bump


----------



## Intellectual Pothead (Feb 9, 2009)

my friend dropped a fat sack of ny sour at my place

just zoned out


----------



## robotninja (Feb 9, 2009)

bump on some kush


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 9, 2009)

where the chicks at?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

FootballFirst said:


> where the chicks at?


Not anywhere around that pole you just humped . . .


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 9, 2009)

Bump, after dinner toke.. 

Shit, who else wants a hit?


----------



## nody08 (Feb 9, 2009)

Movie time with hubz bump


----------



## justatoker (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## justatoker (Feb 9, 2009)

yo wanna see something cool?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 9, 2009)

that is cool


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 9, 2009)

That is NEATOohhh. Tried to plus rep, but i must spread tha love. IOU. 

Bump.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 9, 2009)

Good show justatoker


+rep ahead!


BUMP.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

BLANK...out


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 9, 2009)

weechi rotahns....bump


----------



## bongedman929 (Feb 9, 2009)

i just smoked a fat bowl of some dank kush, and im so baked right now


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

Off work early BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 9, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^thats whats up.


Bump...


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 9, 2009)

haha, thing that suc's is that i dont get paid for it, but fuc it 


BUMP


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 9, 2009)

found this thread, and im baked !


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 9, 2009)

.pmub
.dekab m'i


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 9, 2009)

V.B.B (vape before bed) Bump.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 9, 2009)

bump................


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 10, 2009)

bowl + quiznos = bump


----------



## Maxbeasily (Feb 10, 2009)

bumbonging to "living in stereo"Cars

Here's what you need

Bowl=$10
Dip(wintergreen)=$.25
Coke(the soda)=$.50

The High = priceless

(Visa)
i hate those commercials


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 10, 2009)

just posted a smoke report............bump


----------



## Bon Doogey (Feb 10, 2009)

bump...gonna be going all night


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

bumoin at work


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 10, 2009)

bong rip bump


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 10, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2062290]bumoin at work [/quote]

how did you get that gig? bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump. Jiving to some classical: Pasini Enrico. 


Who's hit?


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 10, 2009)

bump w/ some deadd


----------



## burlingo (Feb 10, 2009)

i am breezin'..........

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QjTK0pL1go[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Off work BUMPA


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 10, 2009)

last bump of the day..........................


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 10, 2009)

just before bed bake and bump night


----------



## BRICKWeeD (Feb 10, 2009)

<--- smokin a (just went out) bump!


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 10, 2009)

Bummp the bump bump

New Bubbler Baked!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 10, 2009)

bumping the vape


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2009)

Bumped, Munched, now i Bump again


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump before sleep, probably munchies first though


----------



## Jash1297 (Feb 11, 2009)

Have to admit I am baked at 2:30 AM


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 11, 2009)

damm just took rip of a little green on a cashed bowll..im trying to get high, but it didnt work...hmm i need to go get some island sweet skunk

later


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## cigol (Feb 11, 2009)

Solar Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

oh damn, i forgot i have my magnifying galss, i gotta go outside, thanks man haha


BUMP


----------



## justatoker (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## cigol (Feb 11, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2066243]oh damn, i forgot i have my magnifying galss, i gotta go outside, thanks man haha


BUMP[/quote]

haha YES its a good day for solar bong rips in the Southern California Sun.

BUMP BUMP...again


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 11, 2009)

its really sunny in south florida too. i shall join in the solar bumping....


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 11, 2009)

bump yo,/.';,


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

cigol said:


> haha YES its a good day for solar bong rips in the Southern California Sun.
> 
> BUMP BUMP...again


haha yea it went great!

im so high, bout to leave to work, see yall later


BUMP


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ epic rack

what was i doing?.........oh ya, bump.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 11, 2009)

bumpppppppp


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 11, 2009)

After work bump ppppppppppfffffffffff i love my bubbler!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 11, 2009)

bump...


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## cigol (Feb 11, 2009)

Like my subwoofer Im goin *BUMP BUMP BUMP*


----------



## okeyb5 (Feb 11, 2009)

haha buuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppppp o yea i am sufficiantly wack'D


----------



## roll420 (Feb 11, 2009)

hey floridasucks what kind is that it looks fckin great!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 11, 2009)

roll420 said:


> hey floridasucks what kind is that it looks fckin great!!!


i wish i knew but i dont... just somethin that got shipped here from another state


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 11, 2009)

gettin ready to take an afternoon/evening  bump


gettin ready to watch the show "Life"

its about a detective that was sentenced to life in jail, got out on circumstantial evidence and decided to be a detective again, ontop of a 50,000,000$+ settlement for spending 12 years in jail.

the show is more or less the detective, trying to find who set him up.

great show, its half way through season 2.

anyways, lemme go rattle this bongs bones.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 11, 2009)

afterwork bump on the vape


----------



## justatoker (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## 420weedman (Feb 11, 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooong  bump


----------



## Bon Doogey (Feb 11, 2009)

Haven't stopped smokin since my last bump

Bump to keep on tokin...


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bumping and posting!!! Nice Vape hit about 20 minutes ago.

-RT76


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2009)

after work BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 12, 2009)

3am. I'm eating lemon bars


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

mornin buzzzzzzzz wake n bake while the fam sleeps


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Dude, pass that shit over here , bakin it up myself, hubby is off to work, daughter has today off and is sleeping. 

Let's get fucked up........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Hey Dude, pass that shit over here , bakin it up myself, hubby is off to work, daughter has today off and is sleeping.
> 
> Let's get fucked up........


in the ever living voice of Macho Man Randy Savage


"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-AHHHHHHHHHH"

ima make another bong rip vid today.  

"i just wanna give a shout out to ray-ray, donell and t-bone!"


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 12, 2009)

I"m getting my hair cut today, chopping it back to shoulder length to get ready for motorcycle season. Can't stand it long anymore, all that braiding before I go anywhere.....blah........

Daughter and I are going together for new cuts, it'll be fun.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 12, 2009)

bumpity bump......


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 12, 2009)

after doctors visit getting baked bump.


----------



## breee (Feb 12, 2009)

=]] bbbbbbbbbbuuuummppppp [[=


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Feb 12, 2009)

bumb bumb bumb

resin resin resin


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 12, 2009)

Bump, Go a real good high, I orbiting the moon. Just detailed my car, and my high is still strong. 

Oh yea, bump.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 12, 2009)

bump the buds


----------



## cigol (Feb 12, 2009)

Before Gf Gets home Bump. Ohhh shit as I look out my window To the street I see my Neighbor in his car smoking, but he doesn't see me. Lets give him a bump too. Bump Bump


----------



## burlingo (Feb 12, 2009)

B
u
m
p
.
.
.
.


----------



## We Love 1 (Feb 12, 2009)

If You guys are bored and want to learn something, here it is! 

(The Fiat Money System)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...tem&emb=0&aq=f#

(Money As Debt)

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...s%20debt&emb=0


Who do you believe? (I know most of you have seen this before.)

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chXjC...eature=related

Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) 
The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com

After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all the lies in the corrupt propaganda. The MSM (MainStream Media) is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

YouTube - Plans Against Dissidents "*A widespread awakening is taking place. Especially,the truth about 911, and the reasons for the Iraq war are unfolding..... Operation- Garden Plot"*


Now We have a better idea of who We are, and what Our intentions have been! We want to live in a better world, but it takes people(You and Your friends) educating theirselves and others, than the sky is the limit! 

(The Rothschild family has been impeding Our progression for a while. The Rothschild family has been the culprit for most recent wars, trying to install central banks so they can enslave We, the people. If I'm not wrong, the last two countries whom were *forced* central banks were IRAQ AND AFGHANISTAN! The Rothschild family and its central banks have made all the mess for Us because they don't have to deal with all the debt they put Our country in, AND they get to buy up cheap (forclosed) properties and buisness just like they did in the great depression for pennies on the dollar. There are *only 5 countries* *without *central banks, two of them are Iran and N. Korea, go figure! The Rothschild family (and its cronies) has made Us slaves to the system! Money should be brought into circulation by public works, i.e., schools, hospitals, and any other misc public services.) 

YouTube - Bob Marley on Herb and Prohibition

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HMlb...eature=related


YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 2 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 3 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 4 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 5 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 6 of 7)

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 7 of 7)




YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1

YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 2


This is what We should be building to bring jobs to the USA/world


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I35RApAByXM 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ledtw...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6izn...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDZ41JDQrRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjxO...eature=related

(Mars/Earth connection)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axRec...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jlEyogUkHw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v3I1...eature=related

About the aliens!

Alien Gods?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtK0R...eature=related (Alien structures on Mars)

http://tvshack.net/documentaries/Secret_Space/

http://tvshack.net/documentaries/Sec...ien_Invasion_/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vyVe-6YdUk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sofwH...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oMz8...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziicp...c-HM-fresh+div

Some cool vids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLqJG...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnvM_...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG9FO...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o0jg...eature=related

About Codex A.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmrF9KjlGsc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMqwPxUx54

*Chemtrails*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9qC6...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCGr7...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPqC...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wye2Y...eature=related

Turning trash into fuel!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWf9nYbm3ac

RON PAUL wants to legalize Ganja. He should have been president!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adMYz...ture=rec-HM-r2

Jesus Messiah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CseiS...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2e4nIIMN1I (I'm '*a Manuel'*)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU_rT...eature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kwsvq...eature=related








Will You walk with Me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rqhG2yT-58 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6V4r...eature=related

You say You want a REVOLUTION! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bf0P0AKCFo


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 12, 2009)

Enough already We...


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 12, 2009)

Sit, Relax, Have a bong hit 

Bump.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 12, 2009)

holy shit reading all that killed my bump. you have waaaayyyy too much time. vids were entertaining tho


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 12, 2009)

Jesus H Christ in a HandBasket

politics this politics that

hasn't every generation seen their share of end-of-the-world-ists?

this is the bump thread, an that juuuuuust aint bumpin


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, i just watched all those vids ! ... or was it none... i duno im baked


----------



## ironheadxl (Feb 12, 2009)

bong blasted for the last three hours on some crazy sativia..


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 12, 2009)

smokin da herb while grindin da herb. free up da herb.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2009)

Almost friday BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 12, 2009)

bump....smoking some of my _brainwreck_


----------



## Sub Zero (Feb 12, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 13, 2009)

bump. packed cigarillos make perfect blunts...


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 13, 2009)

takin bong tokes of Grennhouse's super silver haze


----------



## eza82 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats right you AMERICANS toke a bong (or share a cone)........lol (sry) Aussie here doin it the aussie way....havin a cone or (one after the other since I got hm)and then


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

bump the bong again


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump the vape


----------



## XkushXmanX420 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump! dutch la coronas are my favorite


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2009)

Before work morning BUMP, its friday


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 13, 2009)

Foot in mouth and head up ass-hole
Whatcha talkin' 'bout?
Difficult to dance 'round this one
'til you pull it out, boy

You must have been so high

bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 13, 2009)

bumped.....


----------



## bikeskill (Feb 13, 2009)

bump.................................!?


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 13, 2009)

bump again....


----------



## cigol (Feb 13, 2009)

damn just got an oz of some afgooOooOey, blunt bump, bub bump, vong [vape+bong] bump. Hope everybody gets some pussy this weekend and has enough money for some bud after spendin it all on your girl. 
SWED


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm pleased to be able to say...



BUMP.


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 13, 2009)

Just rolled a 50/50 mix of Medi bud and silver haze and can happily say...

BUMP!


----------



## justatoker (Feb 13, 2009)

reggie here but its weed so BUMP!


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 13, 2009)

yup im baked yes sir bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2009)

weekend BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 13, 2009)

long ass 420 session bump


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 13, 2009)

friday night pre-game bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 13, 2009)

bump the bong no pre-game for me gotta work tomorrow. bongsmile


----------



## justatoker (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 13, 2009)

justatoker said:


>


haha thats awsome. bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump before bed.

I am using my cpap again for the first time in like 2 yrs.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 13, 2009)

bumpin again....


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump..bump..bumpbump bump bump bump bump......sorry gotta make up for the last couple hours


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

late night BUMP


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Feb 14, 2009)

im pretty baked I'll bump this again


----------



## MurphDurph25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Been awake since 6:30 last night because I've been sick....so to sleep I needed to bump this thread


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 14, 2009)

.....lamp?


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2009)

baked in the morning bump.......


----------



## RedOldy (Feb 14, 2009)

Bump...sss


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 14, 2009)

fatty bump


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 14, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

recovering from friday BUMP


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2082513]recovering from friday BUMP[/quote]

lol ill bump to that....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

haha yea, Beers, Bud, and a white lady 

if you catch my drift . . . .


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Feb 14, 2009)

Bump, Bump  
soo friedd


----------



## cigol (Feb 14, 2009)

master kush solar bump


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 14, 2009)

bbump with slightly stoopid.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

cigol said:


> master kush solar bump


haha, again you reminded me, i gotta go out side after i eat 

BUMP


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 14, 2009)

wake n bump


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 14, 2009)

Passing the time while waiting for my new hookah to arrive...bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 14, 2009)

bumped a joint in the nice warm evening weather


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 14, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bumpin cuz im bakin with the blue lights , sour og kush , og kush , heineken , valium and darvocet


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuc the world BUMP


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 14, 2009)

Total bampage man! Vaped out of my mind.

-RT76


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 14, 2009)

Another vape bump.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 15, 2009)

before bed bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

Rollin BUMP


----------



## bluntsmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

bump......


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 15, 2009)

Bump

654321


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 15, 2009)

not yet bumped...but definitly gettin ready


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

bumped bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 15, 2009)

bumpin before noon


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 15, 2009)

Baked! my girl friends valentines day present to me was an 8th of medical marijuana!
I love her!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump bump w/ the help of some tull


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

bump, another packed cigarello....


----------



## burlingo (Feb 15, 2009)

B
U
M
P

fun!.....


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## burlingo (Feb 15, 2009)

off to read L.O.T.R Bump!


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

roach bump.. eww..


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bout to play some halo 3...... Bump!


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 15, 2009)

hahaha BUMP.....


----------



## nody08 (Feb 15, 2009)

cant say im baked with what i got but im tryin


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 15, 2009)

bout to blaze it in 5 for 420


----------



## justatoker (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 15, 2009)

Bump! baked again
i love my bubbler


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

bump bump pass..


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 15, 2009)

bump. blazed as hell, blunt made up of the roaches of my last 6 bumps


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 16, 2009)

Bump with my buddy that hardly ever smokes! lol hes retarded high


----------



## Jash1297 (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel like a giant stack of....flapjacks......yeah


----------



## ApocSin (Feb 16, 2009)

Bump!
baked yet again


----------



## BigBigBuds (Feb 16, 2009)

Woooo. Bump....and then Bump again LoL


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 16, 2009)

im so fuckin high right now


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## think2toke (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty much my day $()


----------



## justatoker (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

me too


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 16, 2009)

bump it sicc!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2009)

BUMP


[youtube]ubAmTB5lans[/youtube]


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 17, 2009)

been gone. bump


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump, I ate a blueberry cannatruffle, and I just bumped the vape.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

highhhhhhhhhhhhhh off that Purple Kushhhhh taste kinda skunky?


bumpppp


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 17, 2009)

weee wake and bake babyyyy....good day all


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)

Am BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 17, 2009)

bump wow i never knew there was so much pot on my floor.


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bump wow i never knew there was so much pot on my floor.


your user name should be sittinherebaked


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> your user name should be sittinherebaked


damnit!!!! i wich i could change it!!!! you think i could beg an admin to change it?


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> damnit!!!! i wich i could change it!!!! you think i could beg an admin to change it?


nah, cant be done. user name cant be changed, and your account cant be deleted.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 17, 2009)

thats what i thought. i just knew it coulnt be deleted


----------



## Volcanus (Feb 17, 2009)

Fuckin fuckd up. 

BUMP!


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

digity dank is bigity baked lol


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> digity dank is bigity baked lol


?

hes not even in the last two pages of this thread... wat are you talkin about?


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> ?
> 
> hes not even in the last two pages of this thread... wat are you talkin about?


who are u talkin about im talkin bout myself lol


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> who are u talkin about im talkin bout myself lol


there some1 with the name digity dank on RIU.... and your name is kushking... so.....


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> there some1 with the name digity dank on RIU.... and your name is kushking... so.....



what are u tryin say??????


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 17, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> what are u tryin say??????


I'm saying that i thought you were talking about the person digity dank on here, when he hasn't had a post on here in the last two pages. so i was confused, understand?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 17, 2009)

Work is finally behind me hash bump.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 17, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## burlingo (Feb 17, 2009)

nearly midnight bump


----------



## fizikz (Feb 17, 2009)

bmuop bump, bumo, shit i was just walking to the computer with a bong in my hand and all the weed fall out... shit, so i packed another one. im sitting next to a dry half ounce of magic mushrooms, i dont know if i should tho, i trip hard.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha new sack so hiiiiiigh ;-D


----------



## justatoker (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 17, 2009)

blowing trees


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 17, 2009)

stonage...=) lol


----------



## justatoker (Feb 17, 2009)

*"I Hit Tree's Like Sony Bono"*


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 17, 2009)

im baked i got the munchies i need to figure out what ima eat

IM MAKIN SLOPPY JOES AND FRENCH FIES


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)

off work early BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 17, 2009)

After a good ass dinner bump.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 17, 2009)

Late night bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 17, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> im baked i got the munchies i need to figure out what ima eat


^^^ agree.. took the words right outa my mouth ... im fuckin starving 

BUMP !


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump night late


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump just blazed my last session b4 bed


----------



## justatoker (Feb 18, 2009)

*b*
*..u*
*....m*
*.......p*


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

looks in sneakily hmmmmm

bump


heres two more bumps hehehe


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Feb 18, 2009)

Smoked a fatty now its time for bed BUMP nite all


----------



## ALX420 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump for my baked goods. baked. goods.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 18, 2009)

baked off the og kush and super silver haze


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 18, 2009)

bump. bump.


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 18, 2009)

wish this was mine and im stoned again bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 18, 2009)

i wanna roll around in it.....


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 18, 2009)

wishing i was baked ! and had that pile of weed /\ .... it must have smelled awesome in that house


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

Before work BUMP


----------



## STEELHEADâ¢ (Feb 18, 2009)

wake n bump. that pic above was photoshopped, the top of the actual pile was just above the wine bottle. still a nice stash tho.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 18, 2009)

bump. 2 different strains


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump with some sour og kush , og kush and ssh


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 18, 2009)

bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2009)

Bump off this Master OG Kush


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 18, 2009)

bump, hittin some beasters out of my grandpa's bong that he gave me from 1960, talk about old school


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 18, 2009)

bump. 50 year old bong. awesome!


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 18, 2009)

bump again. just to wach marijuana nation on tv. i wish there was a smiley with a bamboo steam roller


----------



## TheGloww001 (Feb 18, 2009)

BUMPPITY BUMPP !  +  =


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 18, 2009)

bumpin hard loving it


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 18, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> bumpin hard loving it


Bump, as well as dudelebowski, nice avvy


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 18, 2009)

Pip2andahalf said:


> Bump, as well as dudelebowski, nice avvy


thankya 

it was a great bong once


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 18, 2009)

Bump again!! 



DudeLebowski said:


> thankya
> 
> it was a great bong once


Once? Broken now?


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 18, 2009)

last bump that will be posted by me for a few days, making it count


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

2  OF SUPER SILVER HAZE 1 OF OG KUSH


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

Pip2andahalf said:


> Bump again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Once? Broken now?


yea shes in the great beyond

but for every broken 1, i get 2


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 19, 2009)

buomp...............


----------



## Intellectual Pothead (Feb 19, 2009)

im blazed off little balls of resin


----------



## Choppr (Feb 19, 2009)

big badda bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 19, 2009)

bumpin the bamboo steamroller


----------



## TheGloww001 (Feb 19, 2009)

First Bump of the day  but not the last ..


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 19, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> yea shes in the great beyond
> 
> but for every broken 1, i get 2


Hmmm... I really like that idea... I might just have to adopt that practice when I get (and break) my first bong... 
(Uh oh... I bumped this and I'm not baked.. Better fix that. Peace, I'll be back blazed! )


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 19, 2009)

bUmP...again


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

bumped smoked a  of ssh and a  of og kush


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

whats that?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

Jerome Baker Designs












BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

cool here's mine. It's not Jerome Baker but it does the job. I want one of those ROOR's with multiple diffusers.


----------



## stcin7 (Feb 19, 2009)

okay so i just had to move a bunch of furniture. it sucked. so now im in my room smokin' HELLA pinch hits hahahaha. 





PS.
im roasted


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

one of my RooRs


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 19, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 19, 2009)

im so newb i cant even germ seeds right but im baked bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 19, 2009)

JeSt3r said:


> im so newb i cant even germ seeds right but im baked bump


patience? bump


----------



## george22879 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm stoned. Time to bump. Cheers!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 19, 2009)

george22879 said:


> I'm stoned. Time to bump. Cheers!


----------



## burlingo (Feb 19, 2009)

bump! 

i'm here too often!

hope everyone's good today?


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

BUMMMPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bummpin faded with the munchies waitin for papa johns yea


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump... bump... bumpitup!!..


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 19, 2009)

BbumpUbumpMbumpPbump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

bump tha vape


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

bump the bong - juicy fruit


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 19, 2009)

robotninja said:


> bump the bong - juicy fruit


ARE YOU THREATENING MEEEEEEEEH?? hehe just playin

BATTLE OF THE BONGS -



Round One...


....BUMP! 




ps...you _will_ get me T.P.


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 19, 2009)

BONG


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 19, 2009)

Me and a buddy are gonna share 9 Bob Marley Extra-Long Joints filled with really good CA Orange in a row before the Cheech and Chong concert Saturday.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 19, 2009)

Fuc the world BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 19, 2009)

I love weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 19, 2009)

Pot makes everything happy. w00t!


----------



## robotninja (Feb 19, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Me and a buddy are gonna share 9 Bob Marley Extra-Long Joints filled with really good CA Orange in a row before the Cheech and Chong concert Saturday.


Damn, that's pretty sweet.

Bump again, some left over random keef, ugh I can't wait till I have my own supply


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## Nighttime (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn man, Fire OG just kicked my ass.


----------



## BudMarLeY (Feb 20, 2009)

vaping some of my medicine 
.
.
.
bags done
time to medicate


----------



## ganjamanuk (Feb 20, 2009)

bump, did some stupidly big hit on the bong and nearly puked up but now 6 hours later and still feeling it a little


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 20, 2009)

Friday evening has arrived and it's time to put some Glassware to work, surrounded by friends. Please stand by...







Thank You.

Pass.


Bump.


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 20, 2009)

after school picked up a g of fire cripp, went to bros house with some friends, smoked up (3pm) walked alone over a cople miles back to the school, got picked up, home, its now 6 and still bumpin
bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 20, 2009)

bumpin on the bamboo steam roller again : )


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 20, 2009)

yarrrr
bumpificated


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 20, 2009)

i cant paly madden baked or not..bmup


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2009)

late night bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 21, 2009)

morning bump. dam i had alot to drink last night...


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 21, 2009)

Afternoon bump. Feels great.... About to see Cheech and Chong in 6 hours.


----------



## PeterMacintosh (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump. Smoked a good spliff.


----------



## skunknumeraluno (Feb 21, 2009)

i just took 2 hash bong hits from last years outdoor blueberry trimmings so i guess bump


----------



## robotninja (Feb 21, 2009)

Bong bump some Bull Rider


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2009)

off work early BUMP

Miller High Life's on me


----------



## motoracer110 (Feb 21, 2009)

bump bump...............


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 21, 2009)

Just smoked a bowl so.....bump.....


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bomp!.....*


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 21, 2009)

Smoked 4 joints in a closed car with someone who also smoked 4 joints, then we shared a really big spliff. Then I went to see Cheech and Chong. Man I am BLAZED. I fucking got a traffic ticket on my way home though, fucking speeding cameras, lol.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump

"Man Im so I high, I have no idea whats going on right now."


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 21, 2009)

bumping. been so stoned since wednesday


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 21, 2009)

BUMP!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 21, 2009)

bumpin....


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 21, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
I am fucked up of of cheap fish eye's *Pinot Grigio*, and two bowls of some *dank*!

*CHEAP WINO IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kant (Feb 21, 2009)

fingers......


----------



## robotninja (Feb 22, 2009)

Bump for alot of bong rips tonight, and beer... and maybe some shots...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 22, 2009)

buuumped, bout ready to fall asleep


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2009)

Bumpin in the am


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 22, 2009)

bump bump on a fucking sunday


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll bump to that


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 22, 2009)

bump. yay my strawberry plants have lil strawberries on them already


----------



## burlingo (Feb 22, 2009)

frusciantecedricomar1 said:


> bump bump on a fucking sunday


sweet name! 

bump!


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 22, 2009)

reading about the Original G.W.......bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 22, 2009)

bump again


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2009)

B
U
M
P


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 22, 2009)

well, I'm back and I got about 30 bumps from good ole ODU

oh, and bump


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunday night , playing halo and call of duty...Baked...Bump! Bump...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 22, 2009)

sunday bump in the night

waitin for that trustless relationship to show up lol


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 22, 2009)

Knocked over my vape but it still works fine bump


----------



## robotninja (Feb 22, 2009)

bong........


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Feb 22, 2009)

im high as fucklol


----------



## SolarToker (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep. Bump!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Feb 22, 2009)

keep it rollin


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 22, 2009)

bump.............................


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 22, 2009)

bumpp...again haha


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 22, 2009)

vape-da-bump

-RT76


----------



## mr.red (Feb 22, 2009)

gotta love that joker~bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 22, 2009)

sippin on that high life and I'm bumped


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2009)

your supposed to chug High Life, jus finished my 6 pac, glass bottles, 

BUMP before bed


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 22, 2009)

I've chugged plenty of high life, I'm getting old so I reserve it for special occasions now.


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 23, 2009)

4am madden and bud bump


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

ahh nice just beat JeSt3r 4 games in a row in madden @ 4 am and gonna burn another one down bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning bump here as well


----------



## SUExSQUARED (Feb 23, 2009)

bumpity bump bump bump bump

yeahhhhh


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 23, 2009)

morning bump too mmmm kush


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

i remember my first hit was a kush bowl 

BUMP


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

wake and bake any1?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

KQ10 said:


> wake and bake any1?


here you go

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/14527-wake-n-bake-nothing-better.html



BUMPIN ALLL DAY


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

AHH NICE!! 4:52pm BUMP!!!!! downside! lol


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 23, 2009)

5:10 bump in fl


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2009)

7:18 pm bump miles high . . .


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 23, 2009)

10:00pm Bump!! from Da EAST Coast.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

off work BUMP


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Feb 23, 2009)

11:22 here in the southeast


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hash bumb dudes. Blump


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 23, 2009)

2 girls coming over the house. pre-game bump haha...yeah !


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 23, 2009)

ahhh helll.... im bumped !


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 23, 2009)

Bump, movie bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2009)

Still BUMPIN


----------



## Domice (Feb 24, 2009)

Bumpin to tom petty.. good times


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

all night BUMP, my room is hot boxed, time to pass out


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 24, 2009)

late night bump...


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 24, 2009)

wake n bump...


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 24, 2009)

bump ! , eatn brownies at work


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

bump before work


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 24, 2009)

bump. tryin to catch a fly to put in my grows venus flytrap


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 24, 2009)

bump.

now im off to the buffet


----------



## GreenBean (Feb 24, 2009)

I live in one of the best grow cities anywhere in my area. Have seen bud of the month from here in high times and i cannot find shit. This Sux


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 24, 2009)

GreenBean said:


> I live in one of the best grow cities anywhere in my area. Have seen bud of the month from here in high times and i cannot find shit. This Sux


*in due time my friend. *


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 24, 2009)

bumpin bamboo steamroller


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2009)

bumpin a stupid dry pipe because i shattered another bong.

edit. It was like that character Sagat from Street Fighter 2 Turbo.


TIGER - KNEE to the fuckin downstem...salvaged the bowl, half the downstem...the tube's entirely fucked though.

but at leaaast...im still bumpin


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 24, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> bumpin a stupid dry pipe because i shattered another bong.
> 
> edit. It was like that character Sagat from Street Fighter 2 Turbo.
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear but i must say it sounds quite epic the way you describe it!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2009)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> sorry to hear but i must say it sounds quite epic the way you describe it!


hehehehe yea i miss it, but what can ya do...it went down one hit K.O. didnt even make it to round two


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Feb 24, 2009)

what make was it?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 24, 2009)

glass on glass 21 inch tube with a "donut" down towards the downstem. 18.8mm down stem and bowl.

generic tube, non-name brand.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 24, 2009)

Super silver haze , master kush and og kush outta da bubb


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 24, 2009)

slowly turning into a baked good.


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 24, 2009)

bumpin again yay


----------



## HankScorpio (Feb 24, 2009)

ta da ---------------------------
Windows Internet Explorer
---------------------------
The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 24, 2009)

bumpidnessess


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2009)

Bizzzzzzzzzzump!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

After work BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 24, 2009)

can i give it two bumps?
im on the MOON man sittin by elveis


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 24, 2009)

I kno, we've been waiting for you, its . . .puff puff..... your hit


----------



## jfgordon1 (Feb 24, 2009)

a much needed bump !


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 24, 2009)

bump

puff puff....pass to the left


----------



## newb985 (Feb 24, 2009)

bump... I'm pretty much the only person I know that's awake this late figured some idiots on this site would be too ^_^


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 25, 2009)

_blazed....._gotta love grand daddy purp


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

HASH Wednesday bump..........


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

oh miss, you lucky lady


im on....last 2 hits of keif wednesday

and no more bud  lol

stiiiiiill bumpin though


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 25, 2009)

Bump.

i got a bump for ya dude. 

Here ya go


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 25, 2009)

buffalosoulja said:


> Bump.
> 
> i got a bump for ya dude.
> 
> Here ya go


sick --- cause i just dumped that keif onthe flooor lol.....gotta laugh to keep from cryin


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

^^its SICC

Morning BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 25, 2009)

bumpin


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 25, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> sick --- cause i just dumped that keif onthe flooor lol.....gotta laugh to keep from cryin


I always end up with weed on the floor. I use to cry, but since I grow my own, I always have a surplus now. I do however, remember those days when I would lift up my couch cushions, look in the carpet, and cracks crevices in the coffee table so that I could attem,pt to get stoned after the weed had run out. I even scraped the inside of a ziploc bag with my credit card to get any remaining keif. 

bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 25, 2009)

bumpin some mastr kush....i love kush in the morning...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't have hash, today is HASH wednesday, check your calendar.........


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

after waffles BUMP


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 25, 2009)

Champion's League bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 25, 2009)

bump. playin with my new 1200fps air rifle for garden defense


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 25, 2009)

bump bump bump bump bump!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2009)

yay off work bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 25, 2009)

2 FATTY  OF MASTER KUSH AND OG KUSH AND 1  TO FINISH IT OFF HAHA


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 25, 2009)

bump........


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

after work BUMP


----------



## davalaban (Feb 25, 2009)

What a wierd thread.

Up all night writing a biology lab report and smoking my first homegrow. Ahh, yeah.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

the BUMP did you say


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2138528]I kno, we've been waiting for you, its . . .puff puff..... your hit

[/quote]
ah..hahahahahaha one good..puff puff puff.. toke deserves another


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

hahaha, just finished a blunt, feelin great, honey blunt wrap, oow



!PUMB


----------



## davalaban (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo, I'll bump to that honey blunt wrap.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 26, 2009)

baked on some bubba kush i grew!!


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Feb 26, 2009)

Not bumpin right now but i will be 2maro and its my last day of smoking till i find out what i get in court....and i plan on being too high to go to my room and post it on here

so its a bump in advance!....well, bumps in advance


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 26, 2009)

bumpin'.................


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

late night bump


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 26, 2009)

my name is dr lemon and im on the MOOOON from some lemon kush kush i grew going for watermelom this year
bump bump why isnt this a stky yet?


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 26, 2009)

just smoked a bowl........BUMP


----------



## chronicj69 (Feb 26, 2009)

bong rips with sh hydro catpiss... BUMP!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2009)

one Watermelon blunt wrap and about 7 bowls later BUMP


----------



## davalaban (Feb 26, 2009)

Deja vu.


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

well not baked but...about half way there....have baked.


----------



## rastadiskO (Feb 27, 2009)

mmm three or four more GB rips and i'll be baked, so bump!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

scraping the last of the resin, then come 5 pm - bud time.

but i dont want to wait that long.


----------



## SUExSQUARED (Feb 27, 2009)

baked and watching clerks

yeahhhhhh


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2149739]one Watermelon blunt wrap and about 7 bowls later BUMP[/quote]


damn .... isnt it like 6 am there ? 

never mind time stamp is so fucked up here


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

alright brb finally getting baked after all that time scraping.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

7am and now 8 am BUMP!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

10:54 am bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

its 10:03am . . . 


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

11:04 Bump  . . . . damn I'm high


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

same here, i need some more blunt wraps. or a swisher 


b












u













m





















p


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

I have two purple haze blunt wraps. shall I roll a blunt?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

roll thy blunt!



i knew i should of saved my last one for today instead of last night 







bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll just use the rest of this weed. My friend always gives me this outdoor stuff all excited. It always looks pre-maturely harvested to me, nothing a little kief will not fix.

Rollin' it up


----------



## 420weedman (Feb 27, 2009)

1:15PM , wishing i wasnt sick .... id be so blazed right now otherwise.
whats the point of taking off work when you cant get stupid stoned ?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

i still like to smoke when im sicc, its part of the healing process 



bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2151751]i still like to smoke when im sicc, its part of the healing process 



bump[/QUOTE]

I agree, I actually have a little cold. I seem to get over a cold faster when I smoke


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

haha Yea, has always helped me, it is a medicine 


bump


----------



## phreakygoat (Feb 27, 2009)

It's early in the morning, and I'm gonna Bump for Baked (new slogan?) 

Purple Kush got me fucking good!


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 27, 2009)

bumpin for the first time toaday


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump before and after bike ride.











Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

BUMP im hungry


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2152175]BUMP im hungry[/quote]


I agree. wish I could go to In n Out burger


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

haha yea that sounds bomby 


BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 27, 2009)

bummppp just got some humboldt organic og kush , head band and purple kush from my favorite delivery service pro215 yea yea im baked as fuck and about to smoke this kush joint.


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 27, 2009)

bump just toke a  of head band and a  of og kush i cant believe this thread hasnt been bumped...no one got faded within the last few hrs lol jk but yea im bumpin it again


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

The BUMPIN never stops


bognsmilie


----------



## playa23 (Feb 27, 2009)

this bump will last forever!


----------



## nemad (Feb 27, 2009)

baaaaaaaaaaamp


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 27, 2009)

......................bump..........................


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bizzumped.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Yesssss finally off the resin, and back to an oz of nug.


----------



## brianmchugh (Feb 27, 2009)

Moooooaaaar!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2009)

just bought a 5 pac of Grape Swisher Sweets, Two pac of Honey Blunt Wrap, and the always Calssic XO Cognac, Top it off with 3 32 oz Miller High Bottles, haha time to start this weekend off right 

BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 27, 2009)

ive always like VSOP...

purple trainwreck bump....so tasty...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 27, 2009)

Im on vacation bump smoking,drinking,and whatever else may come in this journey haha Vacation bump no work till the 9th! Hell's yea. 
VLUMp


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive always like VSOP...
> 
> purple trainwreck bump....so tasty...


 what kinda vsop?

theressss lots of vsop

bubbler bump 

meeeeeet pinky tuscadero


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got me a nice little 6" tall bong for the car  Day 1.5, fourth bowl: Hehehehehe aweeeesome I'm hiiiiiiiigh...


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2153873]just bought a 5 pac of Grape Swisher Sweets, Two pac of Honey Blunt Wrap, and the always Calssic XO Cognac, Top it off with 3 32 oz Miller High Bottles, haha time to start this weekend off right 

BUMP[/quote]


yea yea i just got back from the liquor store with 6 24 oz newcastles and i got 6 strains to blaze yea yea


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

Pip2andahalf said:


> Just got me a nice little 6" tall bong for the car  Day 1.5, fourth bowl: Hehehehehe aweeeesome I'm hiiiiiiiigh...


car bong? surely that isnt safe from a legal standpoint?


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 27, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> car bong? surely that isnt safe from a legal standpoint?


 very not legal insta fine here maybe time


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump! Fallout 3 and stoonnnnnnnneeeddd!!!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump, reading C.S.Lewis' Out of The Quiet Planet.


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump, freaking out and watching sports highlights on the northeast coast


----------



## DudeLebowski (Feb 27, 2009)

oh my god im so fuckin high

3 bubbler packs, 3 bowl rips, 1 joint, and im packin both peices again.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yea yea i just got back from the liquor store with 6 24 oz newcastles and i got 6 strains to blaze yea yea


 
ALL bout tha High Life

shit i got kush available by the pounds 



BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Feb 28, 2009)

kush by the pounds eh....bumpin on some purple trainwreck...

nice


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Master OG as we speak 


BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Feb 28, 2009)

bumpin again


----------



## JeSt3r (Feb 28, 2009)

damn i missed the new page bump... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 28, 2009)

Bump i Need another Blunt


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 1, 2009)

insomnia bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 1, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> insomnia bump


yah man.. same here. buuump


----------



## jesters missus (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump

Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump Bump

-Peace
JM & J88​


----------



## bloodstreamfullagreen (Mar 1, 2009)

a definant bump here


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP PMUB


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 1, 2009)

bump im baked and hungover and blazin it just made me feel like im drunk a lil bit lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

You could say I'm pretty bumped


----------



## ironheadxl (Mar 1, 2009)

TOASTED.


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 1, 2009)

super bump and one cause im drunk


----------



## NYC Diesel (Mar 1, 2009)

gravity bong = <3

bump bump bump :bump: :hump?:


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP as always


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Mar 1, 2009)

its snowin and im baked
bump dis bitch upkiss-ass


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 1, 2009)

Completely smoked out bump. 17 bowls deep i think.. Hash mix . Blank


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 1, 2009)

fucking BUMP... damn i love being high


----------



## randymarsh420 (Mar 1, 2009)

BUUUUUMMP!! 
AUSTIN 3:16 STYLE


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 1, 2009)

re-bump that last bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP A OF MASTER KUSH AND A  OF PURPLE KUSH SO TASTY OUTTA MY ROOR


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 2, 2009)

biz to the bump to the bizidey bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## KQ10 (Mar 2, 2009)

bump ... wake and bake, watchin my boy build his computer tower home grow box...sickkkkkkk


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Mar 2, 2009)

Had some hits from the bong...

I'm stoned as hell


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 2, 2009)

Bump that skunk man right now!


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 2, 2009)

bumppp5:37pm


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 2, 2009)

TOOK SOME 'S OF HUMBOLDT ORGANIC OG KUSH


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

serious fuckin bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2009)

off work early BUMP


----------



## robotninja (Mar 2, 2009)

bong hit to the dome...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

BBB


bowl before bed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 2, 2009)

bumpin on some homegrown brainwreck....


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 2, 2009)

1 cone, 1 pipe, and 1.vape whip scraped for resin and I have a nice little buzz going on.

Last bump until I find a new supplier.

-RT76


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 2, 2009)

RetiredToker76 said:


> 1 cone, 1 pipe, and 1.vape whip scraped for resin and I have a nice little buzz going on.
> 
> Last bump until I find a new supplier.
> 
> -RT76


i wish you luck!
i know what its like to be out...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 2, 2009)

Donde esta wikid? Smoking a bowl for ya


----------



## Microracer87 (Mar 2, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 3, 2009)

bigity baked so im bumpin it


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

Supa BUMP!


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 3, 2009)

nothing like a lemon napalm bomg in da mourig


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 3, 2009)

lmao fuck yeah im baked 

i just went to call my bro back and as it was ringing i forgot who i was calling and the voicemail comes up and all i can say is, "hey dad, um, im home so call me back." i thought i was callin my dad lol
so my bro just called me back he's like "what the fuck? lemme come over and smoke me out with some of that shit."
so he's on his way lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 3, 2009)

I am really bumped


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 3, 2009)

Bumpage for bakage


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 3, 2009)

fucking bump


----------



## mr.red (Mar 3, 2009)

BUMPY BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

off work early AGAIN BUMP


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 3, 2009)

BUMP wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwuu


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 3, 2009)

Friedddddddd.................. ah what were we talking about. Still smoking off this


----------



## Myskiewc (Mar 3, 2009)

Bumppp bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

northeastern lights said:


> Friedddddddd.................. ah what were we talking about. Still smoking off this


thats the third massive ball of hash i've seen today, am i missing out on somthing? 



BUMP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hells yes im also twisted on some insane hash..

Gumby Bump haha Twizzted.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 3, 2009)

bumpppppppppin annn bumpinn


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 3, 2009)

trying to bump with high fever and uncontrollable coughing


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

I'll bump with you 

take of hit of this cough cough


----------



## robotninja (Mar 3, 2009)

bump... accidentally mistook my sativa for my indica, gonna be up awhile


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 3, 2009)

im toking on some 100% indica gdp...no mistaking this stinky lil fucker....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

I got some Purple Nightmare




BUMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 3, 2009)

bumped and headin to bed


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 4, 2009)

Baked amnesia bump.


----------



## gdniel (Mar 4, 2009)

aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yeah those late night tokes... GREAT!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

i'll BUMP to that


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Mar 4, 2009)

*Bubble bubble bubble*


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 4, 2009)

Baked of the og kush , master kush , head band and purple kush yum


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

Smokin some https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/166111-arjans-ultra-haze-1-ghs.html


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 4, 2009)

Bumping for baked goods


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 4, 2009)

bumpin in the mornin'


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 4, 2009)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning bake off the organic og , og kush , super silver haze


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

Baked off of the always classic Marijuana, got some Weed, And some buds, and a lil bit Cannabis to top it off


BUMP


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 4, 2009)

blown off roaches waiting 4 this ....**
Still 4 weeks to go


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 4, 2009)

BUMP

Test smoke of my Himalayan Gold

fucking awesome !


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 4, 2009)

BUMP......Thanks to some Jack Herer.


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 4, 2009)

finally bumpin after being sick!!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 4, 2009)

sweet avatar^^^^ 

bump gone off some WW


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 4, 2009)

bump..im all out of weed, well kinda

i rolled a joint and trying very hard to not smoke it cause im trying to kkeep it for the modest mosue show sunday, but i might compromise and smoke half of it now...


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 4, 2009)

i took some  of purple kush , headband , master kush


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 4, 2009)

after work BUMP


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 4, 2009)

[youtube]z2BgjH_CtIA[/youtube]


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha that video is hilarious


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha that was so funny. bumpin and laughin at that vid


----------



## robotninja (Mar 4, 2009)

off work bump  this J is all mine


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 4, 2009)

Vacation Bump. No work till monday haha Yeehaw.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

bumping but i still cant sleep, any suggestions?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 5, 2009)

BUUUUMPity bump bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

im sick dammit...smoking hurts bump....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im sick dammit...smoking hurts bump....


i smoked all through my last week of cold/cough

it was a bitch, but now im on my "almost better" stage, where im spittin out all the tar  i love gettin rid of that yucky stuff.


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump....Ready to pass out now.... damn..


----------



## robotninja (Mar 5, 2009)

bump, sweet dreams


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> i smoked all through my last week of cold/cough
> 
> it was a bitch, but now im on my "almost better" stage, where im spittin out all the tar  i love gettin rid of that yucky stuff.


its brutal but the high is worth it...I have a bunch of weed pastries...I should just eat my weed until i get better...

banana ganja bread bump!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2009)

i'm smoking cheese, i shouldn't be. it's a sativa. i should be smoking the GDP, it's in the other room. i'm to baked to go get it. i thought sativas were uppity.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im sick dammit...smoking hurts bump....


put some honey oil on it.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

they are unless you smoke too much...then its all sleepy weed...

i hope i dont pass out before before my ganja bread kicks in...

i also have some ganja choc truffles with a choc tiramisu ganauche center....fucking delicious man...cant even taste the weed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> put some honey oil on it.


thats been smoked and long gone....still have some hash tho


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> its brutal but the high is worth it...I have a bunch of weed pastries...I should just eat my weed until i get better...
> 
> banana ganja bread bump!


now thats convenient


i never bake my weed, i like the act of smoking too much...maybe i should try making edibles sometime


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 5, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> now thats convenient
> 
> 
> i never bake my weed, i like the act of smoking too much...maybe i should try making edibles sometime


i take all the trimming and make the edibles...you'll love it!! or sometimes i collect all my shake and use that..I hate smoking shake


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i take all the trimming and make the edibles...you'll love it!! or sometimes i collect all my shake and use that..I hate smoking shake


i hate not being able to grow.

i smoke shake..



























i smoke resin too


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 5, 2009)

BUMP becuase im NOT stoned!!!

i hate being dry, looks like im gonna go smoke some hash resin.... hahah


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

VaporBros said:


> BUMP becuase im NOT stoned!!!
> 
> i hate being dry, looks like im gonna go smoke some hash resin.... hahah


bump, so i still cant quite fall asleep

so im smoking bowl packs of keif, and eating the rest of the cinammon toast crunch


----------



## VaporBros (Mar 5, 2009)

i hate you....i only have Frosted Mini Wheats and im not THAT fond of them. Looks like im gonna have to go to the store tomorrow....Frosted Flakes for the win!


----------



## Volcanus (Mar 5, 2009)

bizump.


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump ! 
brought some browies to work again .... fucking awesome


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

about to bump an 3.5g joint to the head.


----------



## Dr. Green Brain (Mar 5, 2009)

i'm a newb, what's a bump?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr. Green Brain said:


> i'm a newb, what's a bump?


when you "bump" a thread it goes to the top of the list on the forum...
this thread is about "bumping" the thread to the top of the list to let everybody know you are baked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 5, 2009)

Dr. Green Brain said:


> i'm a newb, what's a bump?


cocaine. got any?


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump... wake and bake...grandaddy bubble hash and ak 47......the best part of waking up..........is doja in a blunt!!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> cocaine. got any?


"lemme get another bump."

"Ayeee got a bump for me?"

"yea just cut out two or three bumps"

i bump like this though ::


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 5, 2009)

baked here>


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> cocaine. got any?


Yes, you need a hit? 


Morning BUMP


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 5, 2009)

bump.........


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Mar 5, 2009)

"baked like a cake?"
"High as a kite?"
"Everything is gonna be alright!!!!!"



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BUMP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

bumpin a bit . . . . .sniff


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

This one is for you NG 


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

start the new grow yet SICC? bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

check the sig my nig 


BUMP


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 5, 2009)

bump for the green


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump, bump bump thats the sound of the 15s hittin in my trunk say bump, bump bump where the kottonmouth kings and we dont give a fuck


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump .


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

no work today BUMP


----------



## robotninja (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump before I take a test... Study High, Take the test high, High Scores!


----------



## IceIceBaby (Mar 5, 2009)

haha get high scores! great movie....bump for this blunt im about to spark !

Ice


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump.........


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Mar 5, 2009)

just smoked a bowl of hash and a joint of hash plant time for bed ....Bump


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 5, 2009)

Late night bump


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dry no more!!

BUMP big time!

-RT76


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

late night BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 5, 2009)

bumpin to Slightly Stoopid


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 5, 2009)

when i smoke strong indicas, i always get this killer lock jaw 



bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 6, 2009)

^ i no what you mean...


bumped and off to bed


----------



## jeeper (Mar 6, 2009)

nothing like smokin your own killer bud... bump


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMP ... with tha master kush...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2009)

bump for devin tha duuude


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 6, 2009)

White Widow clippings bump


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bump ........


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 6, 2009)

bumpin good


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMP Before Munchies


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 6, 2009)

hoppin from cloud 9 to 11


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

BUMP, re downloading Steam


----------



## PeterMacintosh (Mar 6, 2009)

Bump. It's all about how you smoke, not just the bud. I usually only puff on chronic, but that dude stopped pushing so I had to get some mids. I think if you take a bowl in one hit of anything decent, you'll be pretty blazed.


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 6, 2009)

last post before court this monday  ......so ill be back in a week or so to let everyone know how it went...

peace


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

good lucc homie


BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

crazywhtboy333 said:


> last post before court this monday  ......so ill be back in a week or so to let everyone know how it went...
> 
> peace


damn...I have court on monday too..

purple urkle bump!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sour diesel BumP!

Good luck on court to both of you guys. I know what its like =|


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 7, 2009)

bumpin some blue cheese....

I hate court...Im just gonna drag it out, and hopefully it will get dismissed...drug tickets are a waste of time in my county.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol Yeahman.. It's just a drag in anyones day.. It's like thewy wanna take time out in life just to fuck with you. I say if you pay taxes and don't go shootin the bar up then your a good citizen lol If people are dying then they shouldn't be fu%k%NG with me. Go do your fu*kIng JOB!!! Thats why I pay Taxes!!


----------



## burlingo (Mar 7, 2009)

last one for a while..


----------



## jam420 (Mar 7, 2009)

new bong bump


----------



## warkrimez (Mar 7, 2009)

White Widow Bump!


----------



## Roseman (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm so baked, but I feel more like I do now, than I did a while ago. 
Actually, I feel like that all over, more than any other place else. 
Well, except for my head, it don't feel like that.....not now anyway.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 7, 2009)

BUMP A  OF BLUE LIGHTS A  OF HEADBAND AND A  OF PURPLE KUSH HERES SOME PICS ALL IN ORDER


----------



## robotninja (Mar 7, 2009)

bumpin the birthday bowl


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> BUMP A  OF BLUE LIGHTS A  OF HEADBAND AND A  OF PURPLE KUSH HERES SOME PICS ALL IN ORDER



eh, I've had/have better


BUMP

after work, comin down


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday robotninja, I'll toke one for ya! Cheers.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm fucking blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazed damn bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2009)

recovering from yesterday BUMP

E


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bumpin some mango n hash..Twisted bump


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

bump...popcorn buds from my last grow that have been curing since dec.....pretty nice i must say


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2009)

shit that blunt was the wrongness


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hahah A nimple shot lmao man.


----------



## deiseldawg (Mar 7, 2009)

b..u...m..p.... lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for reminding me NG, i have a spare Swisher Sweet, Grape of course, Hindu Kush mmmmmm


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

im back...yeah its white ice. i love this fruity ass herb....


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

fat ass bong hits that make you salivate and your eyes tear up...i call it when it hit gets you "emotional"


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 8, 2009)

wtf blazed on the shitty stuff


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2009)

bored BUMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 8, 2009)

bumped off some mexican ... yes people.. it is possible


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

bumpin on some platinum bubba kush.

hopefully this takes me to rem


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 9, 2009)

bubbler bump - 1 last nug after this one 

oh well


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 9, 2009)

ugh... i cant till thursday but i got bout 1, 1/8 of super silver haze and a fem of it bout rdy to harvest. woot!!!


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 9, 2009)

dudeleboski can i steal your fine print??? lol


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 9, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> dudeleboski can i steal your fine print??? lol


it doesnt mean anything and probably wont hold in any respectable court of law - that being said it does give me some peace at mnd 

go for it

edit: dont forget to change the bold type for Drgreenz " *DudeLebowski *is a fictional character...."


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 9, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> dudeleboski can i steal your fine print??? lol


haha i took part of it a while back to add to a couple others. thanx dudelebowski. bumpin and eatin a freshly picked strawberry from my closet


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 9, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> haha i took part of it a while back to add to a couple others. thanx dudelebowski. bumpin and eatin a freshly picked strawberry from my closet


hehe 

i jacked it from somebody myself - so the credit goes to an uncredited source cause i was stoned when i nipped it 


im eating...starburst jelly beans out freshly picked out of the bag of em i bought 

bout to smoke a nug


----------



## snoop2217 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump all day every day!!!  Every day is better high


----------



## ZenOne (Mar 9, 2009)

*bump bump bump*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

bumpn on some bubba again...damn i love this shit.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 9, 2009)

After 420 session bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 9, 2009)

bumpin on some cheeese....love this stuff


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 9, 2009)

after work bump, got some Hindu Kush


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 9, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2204372]after work bump, got some Hindu Kush 

[/QUOTE]

Gotta love the hindu kush...
I just finished smoking my last crop of hindu


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 9, 2009)

bump for doug "the boss" heffernon


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Smo KING (Mar 9, 2009)

bump bump bum bum bum bump


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 10, 2009)

Bizump BBBBBBBBBUUMP !!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 10, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2204372]after work bump, got some Hindu Kush 

[/quote]you and all that kush sicc...you should come to vegas and we can have a kushathon! 

smokin a salad bowl of purple, bubba, master kush...maybe I'll throw some hash on top too...who knows!!??

bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM

Edit: ^^ im down for that


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 10, 2009)

bummp for aftr noon on some mango kush


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 10, 2009)

bake, im bumped !


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 10, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 10, 2009)

bump for liverpool beating real madrid today and chelsea losing


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

Bumpin at work with some co workers, Todays line up : Hindu Kush, Sour Deisel, and some Super Jacc


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Mar 10, 2009)

Bummmp! Bowl capped with some grade A hash


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 10, 2009)

1 brownie, and 3 cookies...Im stuck


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 10, 2009)

kief n some widow does the body good


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump I'm working on it . . . .


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah it worked . . . bump


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 10, 2009)

1st toke of the night. Bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

SICC I'm breaking out the high life, want one?


----------



## CasteR (Mar 11, 2009)

bumpin it up solo in my papasan chair with some headies. nothin better 


peace


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 11, 2009)

bumpin and eatin a strawberry from the closet


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> SICC I'm breaking out the high life, want one?


Hell yea, but i think i missed em 




BUMP


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bumpin and playing some Halo 3.


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 11, 2009)

bumpin on my new bowl


----------



## robotninja (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump to the Hump... day


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 11, 2009)

Im high right know.....but dont tell anyone


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2009)

At work BUMP

bout to get out for lunch


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everybody, I'm stoned right now too...


but xXMaslanXx isn't.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 11, 2009)

bump.... 's of SOUR OG KUSH so tasty sweet and sour


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 11, 2009)

bumpin some mid and somethin else thats crazy good in the new bowl. it already looks old


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bumpin the last of the stash. Need more by 2morrow night.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 11, 2009)

Bumped to one hell of a good night..

-RT76


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 11, 2009)

fuck its 12 am already ...
hitn the bong again anyways ... bump !


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 11, 2009)

bout to hit the bong meds still havent kicked in :/


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Vaping while im reading, almost there in the clouds...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2009)

Hindu Kush BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 11, 2009)

1:30 am bump


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Mar 11, 2009)

just got back from seeing "taken" and now im tokin bump

Taken was HARD AS FUCK yall should see that movie


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 11, 2009)

stilled bumped and re-bumping


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 12, 2009)

BUMP hehehehe


----------



## Gr33n (Mar 12, 2009)

it's 1.16 am and i have an early class tomorrow. bump


----------



## ScurvySmokingBastard (Mar 12, 2009)

smokin tokin bumpin fartin...


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bumpin the last of the stash. down to my last bud.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm BUMPIN in the AM


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 12, 2009)

bumpin on the bowl i got yesterday


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bump, smoked a J at noon


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 12, 2009)

My brother saved my bone dry ass. Bump.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

Before work BUMP


----------



## mrblixa (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahhh. Bump Bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 12, 2009)

bump bump...


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 12, 2009)

on my way to bumpage


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 12, 2009)

Revival Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2009)

after work BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Smoking bong hits from that biotch. Damn Vaporizer add  now I want that vape!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2009)

Dbl Bump - on the Bubble


----------



## mrblixa (Mar 13, 2009)

Call me H.R. Bump n Stuff


----------



## EagIe (Mar 13, 2009)

bump bump and away. . . . . .boned out here . . . . . .happy days


----------



## BigDawgDaddy (Mar 13, 2009)

BUMP! Im baked!


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 13, 2009)

bump. right after school walked with some friends to house, smoked a jont, walked back to school, picked up more bud,came home, smoked another joint just now


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump. Just Faced a Nice Joint. I Love Wake & Bake at 5:30p.m.


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 13, 2009)

bumpin on some real good and about to smoke a blunt of some other stuff


----------



## FootballFirst (Mar 13, 2009)

bumpin' on long island.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2009)

About to light this Hindu Kush Blunt 


BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 13, 2009)

sleepy bump


----------



## kronicsmurf (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 13, 2009)

insomnia bump....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ second that 

BUMP


!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

late night, drunk as fuc BUMP before i pass out


----------



## MurphDurph25 (Mar 14, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2225089]late night, drunk as fuc BUMP before i pass out[/quote]

i second that notion


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 14, 2009)

bump bump bump.. im all different kinds of fvcked up


----------



## Kant (Mar 14, 2009)

mmmm...4:20 am bump....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bout to bump this middies.. Bump.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 14, 2009)

if so many people "BUMP" all time! WHY DO NOT TAKE FEW PICS OF THE WEEDTAKE 1PICK&UPLOAD, AND THEN BUMP MAN


----------



## hiphopireland (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

Recovering BUMP


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

bumty bump!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 14, 2009)

blunt bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

Still Bumpin


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Mar 14, 2009)

Very few things in this universe are as awesome as the wake'n'bake! To me, nothing beats rolling out of bed (or even staying IN bed) half-awake while tokin' away. Getting out of bed doesn't seem like such a CHORE when you've got that to look forward to!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 14, 2009)

bumpin and chillin


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

Bored BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 14, 2009)

bong hit innn thaaaaaaa hoooooooooood. for me.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> bong hit innn thaaaaaaa hoooooooooood. for me.



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA oh damn, those vidoes are so funny 



+REP



BUMP


----------



## MFAGRAD009 (Mar 14, 2009)

bump it up out of weed smoking some resin (Cough Cough) nasty but gets you high


----------



## kevin (Mar 14, 2009)

bumping on some papaya


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 14, 2009)

bump. just made another pot ninja if anyone cares to take a look https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/172529-another-pot-ninja-story.html#post2228698


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump... Smoked up a nice salad of Sour D and nebular mixed with a little home grown.


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 14, 2009)

fuckin bumpin right now lol


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump... ready to blaze again who's in?..............Pass too you...


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 14, 2009)

vape is ready to vappe!!!!!


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll smoke a little vape... Very nice


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2009)

Vap 

bong 



BUMP


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 15, 2009)

I too sir, am baked and ye request a bump? I *BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP*


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 15, 2009)

..........buuump


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 15, 2009)

blueberry jay of ss rolled up. b u m p


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2009)

Early Morning BUMP


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 15, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BITCH !!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2009)

Bubble Bummmp !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 15, 2009)

tiger stripe clear bowl bump....


----------



## PiecePipeSmoker (Mar 15, 2009)

Bump bump bump


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah like...soo I'm baked, talking here and listening to ONE thing..the freakin' greatest song EVER....when your flyin'


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 16, 2009)

Smoking mi bong, drinkin' some guiness all laced with hash I'm bumped getting ready for St. Paddy's day


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 16, 2009)

bump bump...


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2009)

widow bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 16, 2009)

qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']qazwsxedcrfvtgbyhnujmik,ol.p;/[']


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 16, 2009)

bumpin with pot ninja


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

View attachment 356555


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 17, 2009)

bumpin again watching an above the influence commercial


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 17, 2009)

those commercials suck ass. they always make me wanna smoke.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 17, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bumpin again watching an above the influence commercial


haha they crack my shit ... yet.. piss me off at the same time 

BUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 17, 2009)

bump n bake


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 17, 2009)

bumpin and feeling accomplished. i just sent my friend home with part of my old cfl setup to start his first grow. im glad hes asking me how to grow bc his gf thinks she knows but she sure as hell doesnt. i prevented neglect


----------



## snyder007 (Mar 17, 2009)

buympin on through while listening to electric jazz.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump with pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 17, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> Bump with pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wheres your picture? bumpin and trying to think of a new pot ninja


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 17, 2009)

buh bumpity.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 17, 2009)

brownie bump


----------



## Kp4sandunga (Mar 17, 2009)

blunt game


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 17, 2009)

bowl bump. what is the blunt game?


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

1st brownie work BUMP


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 18, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bowl bump. what is the blunt game?


"game" makes blunts


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 18, 2009)

bong hit loaded to the teeth with keif

"Mc Chris Hold Down his Shit Like He was Holdin Bong Hits"


----------



## Krypton48 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bump. The walls are breathing.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just some mids cuzz you know ima broke mofo

View attachment 357589


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 18, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> Just some mids cuzz you know ima broke mofo
> 
> View attachment 357589


pass some here!!! i lost my good shit


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 18, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BITCH !!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 18, 2009)

NIce work on that bump


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 18, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> pass some here!!! i lost my good shit




it aint all that good lolL it does the job though.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP PUMB PUMB PUMB


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 18, 2009)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookiedough (Mar 18, 2009)

In the process of rolling me a fat one 
buuuummmppp!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 18, 2009)

cookiedough said:


> In the process of rolling me a fat one
> buuuummmppp!


first post is a bump? get em!!! bump! bump bump!!! welcome to RIU


----------



## Straight Sativa (Mar 19, 2009)

Bump from school


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 19, 2009)

skunk bump


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 19, 2009)

M.F.BUMP!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

dont you hate when you spend all that time, spelling BUMP with the smileys, and it never works 



BUMP in the AM


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 19, 2009)

////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 /////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 /////////////////// ://////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////// /////////////////////////////////////////////////////
///////////////////////////////////////////////


holy shit


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

lol






BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

OK re-bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

about to turn off my computer BUMP before work


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 19, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## EagIe (Mar 19, 2009)

Bumpage


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 19, 2009)

bumpin again


----------



## bikeskill (Mar 19, 2009)

Bump.................................


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Mar 19, 2009)

Hold on a second...


....


....


...


...


....


BUMP!


----------



## Raychi (Mar 19, 2009)

*<Coughs out lung from tooooooo big a hiiit!!!!*

*BEEEBOPETY BUMP* *BUMP*


----------



## bongedman929 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i just blazed man


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 19, 2009)

bumpin the bowl again


----------



## newb985 (Mar 19, 2009)

this thread is great when I have weed bur a horrible reminder when I don't


----------



## REFRIGINATOR (Mar 19, 2009)

I avoided this thread because when I first saw it I had no weed, but thanks to this place I now have plenty. 

Big time BUMP


----------



## loto123 (Mar 19, 2009)

bump......... i wish i was more high than i am but were outa weed!!! god damnit


----------



## yoyogrow (Mar 19, 2009)

Bumping babies


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 19, 2009)

buuuump


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 19, 2009)

bbbbbuuuuummmmmpppppppp


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2009)

//////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
 /////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 /////////////////// ://////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ////////////////////////////////////////////////// 
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////// /////////////////////////////////////////////////////
 ///////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

bump bump dam its late


----------



## Sedition (Mar 20, 2009)

Goes without saying!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

not too late, had to kic the bitch out, bust a nut and BUMP before i go to bed


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

bumpin early


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 20, 2009)

MOrning all . just got done painting the room. Morning Bump!!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 20, 2009)

bumpp


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

BUMP in the AM


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2009)

lunchtime bump anybody else enjoying the weather?

i started skating again 

i can still 360 flip an varial flip an shuvit ooooooh muscle memory rules!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> lunchtime bump anybody else enjoying the weather?
> 
> i started skating again
> 
> i can still 360 flip an varial flip an shuvit ooooooh muscle memory rules!


haha ya, if you just skate once every 2 or 3 months you wont forget a thing. i still have my tech tricks

bumpin on the bowl


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> haha ya, if you just skate once every 2 or 3 months you wont forget a thing. i still have my tech tricks
> 
> bumpin on the bowl


first time on a board in about 3 years


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> first time on a board in about 3 years


i wish i could get back on my board. blew the acl=game over. i can still do them but i cant mess up at all


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 20, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> i wish i could get back on my board. blew the acl=game over. i can still do them but i cant mess up at all


ive got a dislocating knee and shoulder..they just do it when theres too much stress

its weak..so i try not to mess up aswell 

i tend to be fine if i skate in sessions of about 45 minutes at a time


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

Still BUMPIN


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 20, 2009)

banana split BUMP&good movie!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2009)

looks bomby, i got some XO COGNAC Double Platinum's, and some Honey Blunt wraps, tho i prefer a grape Swisher Sweet 


BUMP


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 20, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2257191]looks bomby, i got some XO COGNAC Double Platinum's, and some Honey Blunt wraps, tho i prefer a grape Swisher Sweet 


BUMP[/quote]
cognac is real tasty toi 
royal blunts are good to! there are 3blounts in a pack!and large flavor choice
www.royalblunts.com


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> cognac is real tasty toi
> royal blunts are good to! there are 3blounts in a pack!and large flavor choice
> www.royalblunts.com


Three in a pack!? I have royal blunt wraps and I am only getting one

Just one purple haze left . . .


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 20, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Three in a pack!? I have royal blunt wraps and I am only getting one
> 
> Just one purple haze left . . .


yo look at tha picture! 3 for 1 printed! AND IT'S THRUE RESEALABLE TO4DAT


----------



## loto123 (Mar 20, 2009)

banana split wow I was going to get those just the other day, how are they?

BUMP im a little bit high going to smoke more right now though


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

bump. found a 6 month old stash. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 20, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> yo look at tha picture! 3 for 1 printed! AND IT'S THRUE RESEALABLE TO4DAT


I know! I see the picture and I feel like I've been getting jipped!


----------



## olinotni (Mar 20, 2009)

bUmP....................


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2009)

Whack - WW Bubbl.


----------



## Kant (Mar 20, 2009)

bumby


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 20, 2009)

bbbbuuuummmmpppp


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 21, 2009)

baked souffle


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 21, 2009)

Dank Hill said:


> baked souffle


haha king of the hill was just on adult swim. bowl bump


----------



## hurris (Mar 21, 2009)

headband. stoneddddd


----------



## unastisgiyona (Mar 21, 2009)

BUMP ^_________^


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hahaha bumpin to smoking bowls, a couple tripple stacks and a case of beer. TRUMP hhahaha.


----------



## victozap (Mar 21, 2009)

Bump man.... I've been blazin all night


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2009)

HUMP! (Hash Bump)


----------



## smokiee (Mar 21, 2009)

purple bump..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2009)

smokiee said:


> purple bump..



"PUMP"


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 21, 2009)

.... cali chronic bump...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 22, 2009)

white widow bump stylee.......i like this stuff


----------



## darthCannabis (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't smoked in 3 weeks. Im trying to get my tolerance level down. Because when I start smoking again I want get higher than God himself


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 22, 2009)

3 weeks is long enough...time to blaze my friend!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 22, 2009)

buuumped and about to fall asleep


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Bump

celebration bump, I got carded for cigs Friday night,


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bump
> 
> celebration bump, I got carded for cigs Friday night,


lookin young lately?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 22, 2009)

Guess so, I actually protested, I didn't want to go all the way to the car for my license, it was at least 6 feet away.


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 22, 2009)

bizzumpity bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 22, 2009)

bumP pool up 3-0 to villa


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Guess so, I actually protested, I didn't want to go all the way to the car for my license, it was at least 6 feet away.


haha he was probably thinking "Look at this young hotty, and her id's in the car? well..hate to see her go, love to watch her leave...and i can have her do it twice!"
edit:all in fun


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 22, 2009)

bump bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 22, 2009)

bumpin for the first time today


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 22, 2009)

diesel bumppppppp


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Mar 22, 2009)

fire cripp bowlin bump................strike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bout to make cheese omlete BUMP!!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 23, 2009)

bump bump...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 23, 2009)

smoking some lemonade....sour d x trainwreck...yummy


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> smoking some lemonade....sour d x trainwreck...yummy


smoking a joint of diesel - going to the dump!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> smoking some lemonade....sour d x trainwreck...yummy



I got some Trainwrek right now as well, love the smell, its so distinct, kinda like the smell of Bubba Kush 









BUMP in THE AM


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 23, 2009)

'bout to bump some bubba kush.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 23, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2269498]I got some Trainwrek right now as well, love the smell, its so distinct, kinda like the smell of Bubba Kush 









BUMP in THE AM[/quote]trainwreck reminds me of a box of lemonheads...love that stuff!!...now im smoking lambs breathe..i think this is my new favorite


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 23, 2009)

bowl bump.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 23, 2009)

Bumpin some bongs.....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bumpin on a doobie


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 23, 2009)

bump


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 23, 2009)

bump dzevo!


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 23, 2009)

Fuckin bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 23, 2009)

bumpin bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

420weedman said:


> bump








very nice, i wish i had a good camera haha, what strain is that my friend?




BUMP




Trainwrek


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 23, 2009)

bumpin on the bowl again


----------



## Laythistorest (Mar 23, 2009)

I am so fucking high right now haha


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 23, 2009)

its lemon blant tyme so bumpy bumpy bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 23, 2009)

buuumped watching "the god who wasn't there"


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 24, 2009)

bumpin on this


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 24, 2009)

bumpin and wishing my bowl was filled with whats in those pics


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

BUMP in THE AM


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 24, 2009)

That was a long one Sicc....lol.....

Bump for me.... bongsmile


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

BUMP before WORK


bonsmilie


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 24, 2009)

after class bump


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 24, 2009)

FIRST BAKE OF THE DAY OUTDOOR BUBBLE GUM , SFV OG KUSH , MASTER X OG KUSH WITH HEADBAND HASH ON TOP MMM I LOVE BONG TOKES OUT MY RooR


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 24, 2009)

bump of some mids that i beefed up with keif....had to do sumtin to make it better, damn mids...



mids didn't go to college but it has its uses.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

whats good white boy haha

how did that shit go homie?


BUMP

jus some trainwrek 


no kush


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 24, 2009)

tired bump...


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yo whats up SICC

so yea i went to court and the asshole cop didn't show up but he called in sick so now its continued sometime in june.....damnit if he hadn't called in sick it would have just been dismissed.....but at least i can smoke again for couple months


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

hahah fa sho, damn pigs, the cort system is fuc'd anyway, he probably wont show up again, and they'll postpone it even longer, some good news tho haha, i"ll smoke to another couple months of freedom 


BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 24, 2009)

haha as will i smoke to freedom...but yea if the cop doesn't show up again then the case will just be dismissed and i will get off scott free 

so lets all work together and pray that douche cop doesn't show because of whatever reason...he forgets or gets in a crash on the way or just doesn't go because he is high and feeling lazy

one can only hope


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

hopefully the mother fucer gets shot and killed....





BUMP


----------



## crazywhtboy333 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea that would definitely mean he wouldn't be able to make it....



though it would also be great if he lost his job because of some drug related reason....  that would be karma at its best


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 24, 2009)

bumped watching something about mary


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 24, 2009)

bump waitin for my homie to get online so we can play





LEFT 4 ZOMBIE NUTSSSSSSnuuuuuts nuuuuuuuuuutss..(echo effect)


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 24, 2009)

bumped as all hell


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 24, 2009)

late night BUMP, all my hash is gone


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 25, 2009)

bumpin and watching another above the influence commercial


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 25, 2009)

bump bout to head to class for a test


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 25, 2009)

Bumpin some good dank, don't know what's it called, but it tastes so fine.......


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 25, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Bumpin some good dank, don't know what's it called, but it tastes so fine.......


oh man i loveeeeee good weed



got some diesel in the bong

- GOoooooooooooooodmorrrrrnin-


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

BUMP in THE AM


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 25, 2009)

i need some feedback on my buds 
anyone chime in tell me wut you think


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 25, 2009)

too small sorry cant tell

bump for some widow


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 25, 2009)

I got some fuck kick ass dank 
FUCKIN BUMP!


----------



## sittinherebored (Mar 25, 2009)

lazy bump...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

before work bump


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 25, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> i need some feedback on my buds
> anyone chime in tell me wut you think


to be honest, i wouldnt smoke it.
BUMP.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 25, 2009)

bump  ... i love being high


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

After Work BUMP


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 25, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> bump  ... i love being high


i agree with this dude ^^^ i love being high 

BUUUMP


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Mar 26, 2009)

BUMP, first smoke in like a week, and it took me like literally 5 minutes to find this thread.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm bumped


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2009)

After some Steak and rice BUMP


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 26, 2009)

i ate to much popsicle and cheesbburger. stomach ache, need 1 mo bowl.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 26, 2009)

McDonalds   my stove is busted, lame fix it tomorrow bump that vape


----------



## loke (Mar 26, 2009)

dam smoked some bomb in a smoke circle jus now ^* Bump

oh and i wanted to say that im proud to be a weed smokin mother toker haha


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Mar 27, 2009)

Bumpage for vapage bakage.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

BUMP before WORK


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2009)

Morning bumpage


----------



## victozap (Mar 27, 2009)

B...b...b...b...BUMP! 

Yea


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 27, 2009)

end of work week !!!!!!!

BUMPED UP


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2009)

Weekend BUMP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bumpin on some dank chocolate smelling weed.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bumpin some middies


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 27, 2009)

bumpin blueberry hashplant outa double tree perc 32 inch beaker bong


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 27, 2009)

bump..........


----------



## shoottokill (Mar 27, 2009)

Cant really bump anything right now....


----------



## markj (Mar 27, 2009)

bbbbbbump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 27, 2009)

Weed and Beer Bump.


----------



## Kant (Mar 27, 2009)

coffee break bump


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 28, 2009)

First Bump this mornig


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 28, 2009)

big bump in 3...2...1...


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2009)

Recovering BUMP

had to many bumps last night


----------



## loto123 (Mar 28, 2009)

buuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## ALX420 (Mar 29, 2009)

found a breast lump caused by an elephant dump on my amputated stump. out of the chubby rump fell a dingle berry clump, asshole chump. Baked...bump


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Mar 29, 2009)

ALX420 said:


> found a breast lump caused by an elephant dump on my amputated stump. out of the chubby rump fell a dingle berry clump, asshole chump. Baked...bump


 And how did you feel about that?......bump


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2009)

Bitch's aint shit but hoes and tricc's, licc on these nuts and succ the dicc

BUMP


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Mar 29, 2009)

Nasty resin-hit BUMP...

Works well enough, though.


----------



## loto123 (Mar 29, 2009)

smokin after dinner.... this is fun
bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Mar 29, 2009)

buuumped ...ahhh niiiice !


----------



## budjunkie (Mar 29, 2009)

Bump............Bump....Bump..bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 29, 2009)

bumpin on some heineken and bong hits


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 29, 2009)

Not totally baked yet, maybe two hits away... so this is only a 1/2 a bump.

-RT76


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Not totally baked yet, maybe two hits away... so this is only a 1/2 a bump.
> 
> -RT76


about to smoke another one, about 9 beers deep

feel like this one will be the winner.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 29, 2009)

grand theft auto san andreas BUMP


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> about to smoke another one, about 9 beers deep
> 
> feel like this one will be the winner.



Dude I have no idea how you drink AND smoke at the same time. That gives my body too many confusing signals... If it works for you go for it, but man that would fk me up and not in a good way. 

BTW.. only took another hit ... I"m officially flied lice.

-RT76


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Dude I have no idea how you drink AND smoke at the same time. That gives my body too many confusing signals... If it works for you go for it, but man that would fk me up and not in a good way.
> 
> BTW.. only took another hit ... I"m officially flied lice.
> 
> -RT76


haha 

idk, i guess its "youth"


i try not to do it, it makes me smoke way more than when im not drinking, but i love that when i think of my night

i see an image of me in a bar stool with a bong and a bottle of beer next to me, with the "thought bubble" of a toaster with my brain in it


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 29, 2009)

DudeLebowski said:


> haha
> 
> idk, i guess its "youth"
> 
> ...


"This is your brain. This is your brain on drugs. This is your brain on drugs with a side of bacon and a large orange juice. Remember breakfast is the most important meal of the day."

Ya I'm fkn old I know.

-RT76


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 29, 2009)

mmmm bacon


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredToker76 said:


> "This is your brain. This is your brain on drugs. This is your brain on drugs with a side of bacon and a large orange juice. Remember breakfast is the most important meal of the day."
> 
> Ya I'm fkn old I know.
> 
> -RT76



haha

thats great


i cant stand not smoking though and im "kickin the habit" as far as my nicotine intake goes..so i smoke trees while im drinking instead

just watched an aquantance's 21st birth day last ngiht...he got SMASHED off keg beer, and then i smoked a gar with him - "passion fruit" wrap (i never smoke wraps so this was weird) filled with Kandahar


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 29, 2009)

No shit man ...


I went from paying $29 a carton to $42 a carton..

Shit's officiailly become too much profit for the government for me to afford to pay ...

Haven't started yet....

-RT76


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

baked on some master kush


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Still smoking some chocolate smelling bud and drinking some Mo-Wet.Still twizted.
Bump.


----------



## kwaka80 (Mar 30, 2009)

BUMP!!!.................

Awsome thread by the way +rep for the starter 

cheers kwaka


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 30, 2009)

bump with the wake an bake gang, pretty sure a few of them are bumpin right now too


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Mar 30, 2009)

still a little buzzed from last night... have to sober up before I head out for work.... 

Sigh... no wake and bake for me.

-RT76


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

BUMP in the AM


----------



## FM420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bump for an evening bong, stay classy folks


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 30, 2009)

Bumped as hell


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll BUMP to that 

hows it goin NG


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok I'm kinda pissed, guy is trying to hustle me $1250 for a qp of outdoor please . . .


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2009)

haha wow, thats fuc'd, of some outdoor 



aint got any other connects, maybe i can fed ex you somthing


----------



## Shea_Heights (Mar 30, 2009)

wow i live on a island in canada and ive never seen a qp of outdoor that expensive..im about to bump in a min afta packin dis bowl..be back soon


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2305196]haha wow, thats fuc'd, of some outdoor 



aint got any other connects, maybe i can fed ex you somthing [/QUOTE]

Thanks SICC, I'm meeting the guy tomorrow. I've got clients who need product and I'm almost out from my last harvest. Don't harvest again till May.

I'm vaping some of it now its pretty good smoke actually, he gave me a 1/4 to sample and I was kind off turned off because it was a lot of shake and popcorn buds.

But the high and taste is undeniable so we will see what kind of deal I work out tomorrow.


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 30, 2009)

its me again...cause im stoned again...


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

Cause day and night
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at night
He's all alone, through the day and night
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at night (at, at, at night)
Day and night
The lonely stoner seems to free his mind at night
He's all alone some things will never change (never change)
The lonely loner seems to free his mind at night (at, at, at night)


BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Thanks SICC, I'm meeting the guy tomorrow. I've got clients who need product and I'm almost out from my last harvest. Don't harvest again till May.
> 
> I'm vaping some of it now its pretty good smoke actually, he gave me a 1/4 to sample and I was kind off turned off because it was a lot of shake and popcorn buds.
> 
> But the high and taste is undeniable so we will see what kind of deal I work out tomorrow.



sounds good man, sometimes its worth the high, but you do need that bag appeal


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2306731]sounds good man, sometimes its worth the high, but you do need that bag appeal 

[/QUOTE]

Well according to him that was the last of it and he will have bud tomorrow. Either way I'm bumped


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

bumpin like bumper cars


----------



## mmmsticky (Mar 31, 2009)

nah man i dont want a huge line.. just a BUMP!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> nah man i dont want a huge line.. just a BUMP!


lol

woooooooo im fuckin high.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

Hindu Kush BUMP


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 31, 2009)

smoked some widow out of a bubbler now im gone.


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 31, 2009)

SiCoSkateboards said:


> smoked some widow out of a bubbler now im gone.


AAa bit ago i smoked the first decent bud ive grown and the next thing i knew i was posting messages on the internet! Man im baked....B..U..M..P!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 31, 2009)

Bump trying to motivate myself to move from this chair


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

SiCoSkateboards said:


> smoked some widow out of a bubbler now im gone.


sick wound man









bumpin on blueberry hashplant


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

BUMP

[youtube]64jAs-6cFNo[/youtube]


this is my anthem


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Bump, and in 20 minutes im smokin another


----------



## Otacon (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, today was a good day for me  Made a new bong, and for the first time smoked residue from my old bong, and I can't believe that actually got me stoned xD Also, pure awesomeness:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO_H722c03I


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 31, 2009)

gdp grown in an aeroflow60..all i gotta say WHOA!


----------



## DudeLebowski (Mar 31, 2009)

Otacon said:


> Well, today was a good day for me  Made a new bong, and for the first time smoked residue from my old bong, and I can't believe that actually got me stoned xD Also, pure awesomeness:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO_H722c03I


you made that bong today?

cause that video's been up for a year..

Edit: oops - didnt see the "also" part haha im high - 

show some pics of the bong!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 31, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> gdp grown in an aeroflow60..all i gotta say WHOA!


Looks tasty


----------



## I.AM.WEASEL (Mar 31, 2009)

bump  ...im baked


----------



## Ganga Grower (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm totally baked


----------



## Dank Hill (Mar 31, 2009)

so baked.. right now


----------



## Glinn (Mar 31, 2009)

Baked,definetly


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 31, 2009)

bout to go get "too/two blunted" ill let u guys know how it goez


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Mar 31, 2009)

extremely high...and my thought is...why would anybody put money into a dodge neon....? im currently building up a z34 lumina, but um.....a neon? an SRT4, possibly but thats still kinda gay.

peace.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 31, 2009)

Bored BUMP


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

quap of green tweed bump


----------



## SiCoSkateboards (Apr 1, 2009)

just woke up...cant smoke, gotta get clean for a job, but ill be back at it


----------



## loke (Apr 1, 2009)

been high non-stop for a while now. just got medi mary a few days ago, much to the dismay of my dealer and its been going great. *^BuMp


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 1, 2009)

im sooooooooooooooooo godang high

bout to smoke a gar


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

BUMP in the AM


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 1, 2009)

blueberry lunch bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 1, 2009)

white widow and purple kush bump!!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 1, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> white widow and purple kush bump!!


God DAMN... that's making my fuckin' mouth water... ohhh...baby...come to mama...


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

After Work BUMP


----------



## Imanarc (Apr 1, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 1, 2009)

bumping along quite nicely


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Apr 2, 2009)

Vaped White Widow bump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

Bong Bumped

Hindu Kush


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2009)

Bumped


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

Wish i had a good camera to take pics 


Sad BUMP


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Apr 2, 2009)

first B-Rip of the day. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Bump


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 2, 2009)

bummm..........p


----------



## yeldarb (Apr 2, 2009)

Watching Lost, Time Travel is fucked


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 2, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 2, 2009)

im so high 

talk about keif joint


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2009)

Bored BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 3, 2009)

bumpin on some santa berry......


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Apr 3, 2009)

bump

i need to get reheheeeaaalllllyyy high today.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

After Breakfast BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

After lunch bump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

Haven't ate lunch yet BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2323688]Haven't ate lunch yet BUMP 


[/QUOTE]

I'll bump again to that . . . just can't get too high before I go to work


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

A co worker of mine came over yesterday before work, like and hour before we went, both of us downed a 40, smoke like 5 bowl and went into work haha, system's were down and we got to go home after like 45 mins of just sitting there, shit is, he got laid off right after haha, some fuc'd up shit, but t least we got fuc'd up haha


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2323728]A co worker of mine came over yesterday before work, like and hour before we went, both of us downed a 40, smoke like 5 bowl and went into work haha, system's were down and we got to go home after like 45 mins of just sitting there, shit is, he got laid off right after haha, some fuc'd up shit, but t least we got fuc'd up haha


BUMP

[/QUOTE]

Sucks for him now lets burn the system down


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 3, 2009)

Holey shit!!! I'm cooked ....

Southeast Coast bumbed BIG time... Eastern Time Zone represent on this glorious Friday night!!! 

-RT76


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 3, 2009)

i hate when bitches play games BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 3, 2009)

I hear ya SICC, I pretty bumped . . . .


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 3, 2009)

This thread should be moving MUCH faster for a Friday night!!! Still completely bumped here!!!

-RT76


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMP! And reading a great book: 'The God Delusion' by Richard Dawkins. Kicks ass.


----------



## Grubs (Apr 4, 2009)

Bump. bump ba bummmmp.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 4, 2009)

im so fuckin high...i havent smoked yet 

just woke up from last nights session and i still look fucked up...

bump


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 4, 2009)

bump!!!!! finally back on riu!!! my laptop quit working and then i spilled das boot(from beerfest) that was full of water on it and it works again


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMP 

sooooooooooo baked, but i can still kick some ass on the PS3


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 4, 2009)

bump bump bump, been bumping all day


----------



## dmanballin4life (Apr 4, 2009)

bumpalicious muhhamed raheim baglagdabag  im feeling close to amazing cali gooie


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 4, 2009)

just took a gnarly bong hit outside in the drizzle.


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 4, 2009)

bump. NEVER have 2 400hps in the room you live in, especially in sc. im fucking frying with 2 2ft fans and the ceiling fan going


----------



## loto123 (Apr 4, 2009)

bump...... im baked


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 4, 2009)

After work BUMP


----------



## ironheadxl (Apr 4, 2009)

gone and got hiiiigggghhhhhhhh.......after a full day of riding this





[/IMG]


----------



## ClosetKing (Apr 4, 2009)

bumpity bump for just using my last rizla


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 4, 2009)

bedtime bump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

bumped BUMP


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 5, 2009)

Got thunder high last night till about 3am, went to work the next day, got high after work in the back and that leads me here....bump.


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Apr 5, 2009)

Just lit 2 joints in dedication to Sublime.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2009)

Jus kic'd the bitch out BUMP haha


----------



## Imanarc (Apr 5, 2009)

bump
From Kansas


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 5, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2331278]Jus kic'd the bitch out BUMP haha

[/quote]i'll bump to that!


----------



## sittinherebored (Apr 5, 2009)

late bump. i smoked exactly on 4:20 but im still baked enouf to post. BUMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 5, 2009)

pretty bumped started at 4:20 been smoking since


----------



## pos1tive bal4nce (Apr 5, 2009)

Chuck Norris drives an ice cream truck covered in human skulls.

hiiiigh


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 6, 2009)

Missed 420 Bump. Bumpin on some hash that just hit the area.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

BUMP in the AM


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pre study bump. I just ate a  bowl of cap'n crunch, apple jacks, and cinnamon toast crunch mixed together, with soy milk and some maple syrup.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 6, 2009)

Sick bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpin some purple trainwreck


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

/\ i know its got leaves on it .... but time for a new one dude 


durban ..... BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> /\ i know its got leaves on it .... but time for a new one dude
> 
> 
> durban ..... BUMP


haha the plate?? I love that plate man..stole it from the restaurant i used to work for


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 6, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha the plate?? I love that plate man..stole it from the restaurant i used to work for


ha.... never washed it i see


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 6, 2009)

420weedman said:


> ha.... never washed it i see


nah....i do good to clean the bong


----------



## burlingo (Apr 6, 2009)

nearly there bump....


----------



## DudeLebowski (Apr 6, 2009)

bump up bump down


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 6, 2009)

buuump 

i dont know if i like rolling the joint better... or smoking it better...
no what im saying?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumpified

-RT76


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 6, 2009)

pissed off BUMP

i need to chill out before i take my own or someones else's life


----------



## ak4289 (Apr 6, 2009)

bumppppppp 4 foot bong rips of hashberry


----------



## billdo (Apr 7, 2009)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2338911]pissed off BUMP

i need to chill out before i take my own or someones else's life


[/quote]goosfraba


----------



## ironheadxl (Apr 8, 2009)

* digging my yard.......with my 47 one ton dually..





[/IMG]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll bump to that


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 8, 2009)

Sup NG

BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2009)

on some purple trainwreck...jammin on my bass...

life is good


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Apr 9, 2009)

mmmm i love good bud. 

Buuuuuuuumphhhhhhhhh (me exhaling)


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 9, 2009)

mmm baked off the white russian and sfv og with bluelights/ hindu skunk keif


----------



## Franchise (Apr 9, 2009)

BUMP BECAUSE I AM GROWING FOR THE FIRST TIME AND PARANOID SO I JUST TOKED UP 

Check out my grow
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/179651-my-outdoor-grow-journal-questions-3.html


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 9, 2009)

B-u-m-p b-u-m-p b-u-m-p b-u-m-p b-u-m-p b-u-m-p


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2009)

purple kush bump!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 10, 2009)

Bizumped


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2009)

gotta work at 8, work out before bed BUMP


----------



## pandicus (Apr 10, 2009)

BAMF! lol. 

Bump. Motherfucka!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2009)

just smoked a blunt, got high before work, went 8 hours with out smoking, first time i have gon past 4 hours with out getting high, 


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 14, 2009)

ummm yeah bump


----------



## motorboater (Apr 14, 2009)

honey oil+ Volcano

such a rush


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2009)

BUMP KING


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Apr 14, 2009)

BUMPEvery damn day i smoke dank, things on my mind i just cant shakeBUMP


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

home from work 
bong full of himalayan gold


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 15, 2009)

Gonna bumpity bump this thing.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 15, 2009)

bumpin on some bubba kush....love this shit!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 15, 2009)

bump hash, J's, Vape, Steamroller, Bong, Bat and here I am . . . . baked


----------



## greenboiii420 (Apr 15, 2009)

bump my bc kush and sour d omg


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 15, 2009)

bump from a scraped bowl... what a dirty high this is...


----------



## mrblixa (Apr 16, 2009)

Gettin bumped off the chron!


----------



## billdo (Apr 17, 2009)

If I weren't stoned... there is no way I would be stupid enough to post on this site.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 17, 2009)

Up an hour before everyone else and there's still a few hits left in the bowl BUMP!  AND it's a gorgeous day outside.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP


----------



## smokedogg63 (Apr 17, 2009)

hitting some barneys farm g13.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Apr 17, 2009)

Bummmmmmmmmmmmp!


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 17, 2009)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Line276 (Apr 17, 2009)

wicked baked


----------



## SAmisery (Apr 17, 2009)

humped a bump of querkle


----------



## billdo (Apr 18, 2009)

*hanker for a hunk of cheese!*


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 18, 2009)

wow.. imsitting here thinking.. holy shit.. do all these people have their own oppinion on this "bump if ur high" thing. and im thinking. holy shit.. is anybody else thinking of putting something funny.. and then im like.. oh wow.. holy fucking shit. i wonder if they are thinking what im thinking. wait.. oh i fucked up.. oh well. BUMP! oh yah im fuckin stoned.


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 18, 2009)

bump.....................but im not ^that baked


----------



## Otacon (Apr 18, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> wow.. imsitting here thinking.. holy shit.. do all these people have their own oppinion on this "bump if ur high" thing. and im thinking. holy shit.. is anybody else thinking of putting something funny.. and then im like.. oh wow.. holy fucking shit. i wonder if they are thinking what im thinking. wait.. oh i fucked up.. oh well. BUMP! *oh yah im fuckin stoned.*


Yeah, I kinda noticed that  I love stoners  So much fun 

Anyways, I'm not baked, but I wish I was, so I stopped by


----------



## mrblixa (Apr 18, 2009)

heres a shot from my bump gun!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 18, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 19, 2009)

BUmping it in the early am time for bed bump


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 22, 2009)

bump! 

wow... i never expected this thread would get more than 10 views. now look at it...






 *I wonder how many people are actually baked when they bump... *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2009)

Bump at work, got some afgooey


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 23, 2009)

BUMP...just got finished with some afgooie about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 23, 2009)

Time to get super duper high  Bizump!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

BUMP because I'm so stoned right now that I'm hearing reggae music inside my head.  *puts on Rastaman Vibration*


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

morning cc. you're up awfully early....or up really late.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

Up really late, actually. I'm a night owl, I can't help it. Plus it's raining quietly and is warm... and I love the atmosphere. So nice and peaceful!


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

same here. although it's not raining here. it's hot and sticky.....


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

It was hot yesterday and we got some pretty heavy duty thunderstorms. Had some hail for a little while ... lots of thunder and lightning. Then it'd clear up for about an hour and then another storm'd roll in. It was fuckin' awesome!


----------



## aba (Apr 26, 2009)

its too hot where I am
i went to sleep at 4 and woke up at 8 so dont feel like sleeping now.....
no bud also...


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

Just smoked the last of mine. Might have a bit of residue in the pipe... but I'm not worried about that now. Everything is chill.

Hope there's bud for you soon. aba.


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

well once i finish off the last of mine i'm taking a long hiatus from smoking.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

Same here, but only 'cuz I'm broke. I had an epiphany today... there's a cabinet sitting in my garage that I could probably convert into a growbox. I'm sure it'd be easy enough for me to do it myself, even.


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm just kind sick of the shit that seems to have permeated around here. so i'm stopping until my next grow is done....which i won't actually get to start until late summer.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 26, 2009)

Good luck to ya! Sorry things aren't so great at the moment... I'm headin' to bed. Take care!


----------



## Kant (Apr 26, 2009)

night cc. it's coffee time for me!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

Sunday morning BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm with you SICC, getting out the bong right now . . . .bump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah yea, White Castle Mini Burgers after BUMP, BUMP haha, if that makes sense


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

I need to clean my bong it still tastes like strawberry salvia from 4/20


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

haha i did salvia last weekend for the first time, shit was so crazy, we had Purple Sticky Salvia, was only like 10X i think, was a damn trip tho 

this bitch im fucin with broke my Roor Difuser and my bowl on friday  
got a new cheesy 20 dollar one, but i had a back up tho for the difuser, a no lable one, got it with my Jerome Baker, she got punished for it tho


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2424334]haha i did salvia last weekend for the first time, shit was so crazy, we had Purple Sticky Salvia, was only like 10X i think, was a damn trip tho 

this bitch im fucin with broke my Roor Difuser and my bowl on friday  
got a new cheesy 20 dollar one, but i had a back up tho for the difuser, a no lable one, got it with my Jerome Baker, she got punished for it tho [/QUOTE]

Punish her good SICC

Yeah that stuff tastes so nasty though. I prefer mushrooms, salvia just kinda makes my head feel like its doing cartwheels. I have to hold on or it feels like I'm going to be thrown from the couch. I'll try some stronger stuff though like 20-30X and see how that does me. I have always had a high tolerance to psychedelics.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice man, always wanted to try shrooms, but im afraid i would trip the fuc out haha


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2424382]Nice man, always wanted to try shrooms, but im afraid i would trip the fuc out haha [/QUOTE]

 Just take a gram and see how it does you then work your way up. People that trip the fuck out usually are unprepared for a trip, trip at a bad time, or just take WAY too much for a first time.

If you have been in a good mood for the past week I HIGHLY recommend a healthy dose of mushrooms they will make your happy ass even happier.

If not stay away until you are in a better place emotionally.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

salvia ... on 4/20 .... wtf is wrong with you guys ? 
that shit sux


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

haha It was my first time, shit was cool, i didnt buy it, some fool we were with did, so i was like shit, might as well do it, 420 is over rated anyways, people blew it up too much


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm glad 4/20 has blown up SICC its a good thing for our cause. Hittin' the vape bump


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

shrooms are good,

any type of salvia 10x /whatever the fuck x
just makes me irritable and annoyed


----------



## flatrider (Apr 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> shrooms are good,
> 
> any type of salvia 10x /whatever the fuck x
> just makes me irritable and annoyed



LOL salvia is something else, done it once never doing it again..


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 27, 2009)

420weedman said:


> shrooms are good,
> 
> any type of salvia 10x /whatever the fuck x
> just makes me irritable and annoyed


Yeah I was not I huge fan but like I said I have a high tollerance to psychadelics so I have to give it another try. 

Can't knock somethings until I fully experience.

Hands down though shrooms any day. I ate a little tiny one on 4/20 just as a little change of pace. I want to trip again soon . . . just waiting for the right time.


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 27, 2009)

flatrider said:


> LOL salvia is something else, done it once never doing it again..


i was in key west lookn for some green...no where to be found, but their head shops had the 30x salvia so i was like ... uhhhhg im desprate ..... go back to hotel and smoke it 5 minutes later im pissed off at my girlfriend and then depressed for no reason .......... 
fuckn salvia


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 27, 2009)

flatrider said:


> LOL salvia is something else, done it once never doing it again..


Same here! But there are people I know that I'd like to see try it. People that won't know what to expect... people who'll come down from the ride 15 minutes later shivering and squeaking "WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!?!?"


----------



## loke (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bump i am completely and incomprehensibly high as heavens solar system guys.

Hyndu Kush is ultimate, best


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2009)

Fuc A Bitch

BUMP


----------



## jahman2222 (Apr 27, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2428105]haha It was my first time, shit was cool, i didnt buy it, some fool we were with did, so i was like shit, might as well do it, 420 is over rated anyways, people blew it up too much


BUMP[/quote]

Very true, 4/20 is very overated. Plus its a cop magnet day if you dont have your card, like me.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

420 is NOT overrated here in Boulder Colorado and Denver...
Its like a holiday man it's so sick
the first ones boulder the 2nd vid is Denver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ClYD9BueE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLuErA3BBYw&feature=related


----------



## TimboSlice (Apr 28, 2009)

... just failed chemistry... somehow couldn't manage the 4% i needed from the exam...
p.s. bakkkkeedddd


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2009)

BUMP in the AM to the PM


----------



## Gr33n (Apr 28, 2009)

just got the highest score of my 5 tests this semester in engineering physics. just smoked some kief from a lot of good bud. only bad part is that was the last of it  oh well feeling grand right now


----------



## motorboater (Apr 28, 2009)

TimboSlice said:


> ... just failed chemistry... somehow couldn't manage the 4% i needed from the exam...
> p.s. bakkkkeedddd


shitty deal man

i couldve given you enough info for a higher score lol


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 28, 2009)

Man, I feel ya. I would've failed chemistry sober. ^^

Resin hit... somewhat dizzy bump.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2009)

Bumped


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2009)

Late night BUMP


----------



## FiredUp (Apr 29, 2009)

Wake & Bake Bump!


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 29, 2009)

bump again


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

bumped ova here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2009)

The B tothe U tothe M tothe P


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 29, 2009)

banana kush got me blownnnnnnnnn


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

another rocky mountain fella, ola

skunk and purple kush to the dome


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 29, 2009)

called the man for some herb and happens he had some chem dog...talk about some dope herb....shit ya cant even see leaves on the nugs...just packed calyxs of dank...smells earthy and just warps my mind....got ripped last pm and had to drive 30 mins...had to turn my subs off cuz the bass was like making me feel like i was gonna pass out..clone only i belive but well worth if ya can get it....puff,puff,pass.....


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 29, 2009)

motorboater said:


> another rocky mountain fella, ola
> 
> skunk and purple kush to the dome




yaaaaaa posted the mountains of CO


I have a chemdog in veg right now, its the only plant i've ever had that smells like diesel in veg its nuts.. thank you Reservoir Seeds chemdog DD


late


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 29, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> yaaaaaa posted the mountains of CO
> 
> 
> I have a chemdog in veg right now, its the only plant i've ever had that smells like diesel in veg its nuts.. thank you Reservoir Seeds chemdog DD
> ...


We're bumping it higher than the rest.


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

5500 ft


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2009)

Cali BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 30, 2009)

4957 ft here . . .


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 30, 2009)

5300ft on the front range


Time for another bowllllll


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 30, 2009)

Pack it down good then burn it good and long


----------



## submachinegun (Apr 30, 2009)

resin hits.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2009)

before bed BUMP


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 30, 2009)

bumppppp.. gotta go to class sooooon


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

bump on that vape


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2009)

Vape 

bong 




BUMP


----------



## dthfromabv79 (May 1, 2009)

happy friday guys


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 1, 2009)

Go Red Wings BUMP!

Ahh... Miller High Life. One of the few 'Merican brewed beers I'll indulge in.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 1, 2009)

Bumping the VAPE yep thats right SICC the VAPE.  Such a vape hater . . . maybe I'll hit the bong later just for you.


----------



## Kant (May 1, 2009)

damn stoners *shakes fist*


----------



## kidynamite (May 1, 2009)

bumpin the 8mm deepwell


----------



## atavistic (May 1, 2009)

Bake-o-rama!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 1, 2009)

Yeeeah we're nothin' but trouble.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 1, 2009)

Fuck I can't work the keyboard...

Bumity Bopity Boo!!!

-RT(very bumped)76


----------



## motorboater (May 2, 2009)

bunch of a trainwreck ruderalis cross

balloons of honey oil

skunk to finish the night


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 2, 2009)

banana kush for the morning and stinky pinky allllllllllllllll through out the day


late


----------



## loke (May 2, 2009)

im hella high and bakin off some shake o' purps and some sour lemon kush.

yummmmayyyyy hehe


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2009)

Jus kic'd the bitch out BUMP

always a classic


----------



## ShackC (May 2, 2009)

smokin blowfish


----------



## NewGrowth (May 2, 2009)

Bumpin as usual


----------



## "SICC" (May 3, 2009)

weekend end BUMP


----------



## motoracer110 (May 3, 2009)

BBQ season has started 
Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 3, 2009)

There is a snake he will awake. You are high you will forget . . . . bump


----------



## ican (May 3, 2009)

Just got off work, took a fat bong toke. bump


----------



## NewGrowth (May 3, 2009)

pretty bumped over here smoke a j and a couple of bowls


----------



## fishindog (May 3, 2009)

bump...baked fo sho


----------



## ican (May 4, 2009)

just got my morning fade on. BUMP.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 4, 2009)

just about to take a nice hit of hash an passsss out for the night


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 4, 2009)

Bump... pathetic resin hit, but a hit nonetheless.


----------



## lunari (May 4, 2009)

CanadianCoyote said:


> Bump... pathetic resin hit, but a hit nonetheless.


About to load my first bowl of the night


----------



## ican (May 5, 2009)

burn one for the sunrise - bump


----------



## "SICC" (May 5, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## neef (May 5, 2009)

bump. up up and away!


----------



## lunari (May 5, 2009)

just waken, now i'm bakin


----------



## RollinBlunt (May 5, 2009)

Have gotta love WAKE&BAKE!!!!! bump


----------



## ican (May 5, 2009)

just got off work took some bong tokes
happy cinco de mayo

_buuuuuump.


----------



## Taclbo (May 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

Drunk as fuc cinco de mayo style BUMP


----------



## 420Roller (May 6, 2009)

Bump!
10chars


----------



## ican (May 6, 2009)

wake and bake... bump


----------



## loke (May 6, 2009)

^ BuMp

I'm so baked i dont even care if no one has commented on my thread, least it got a few views, haha vews veeeooz lol and strangly enough i'm watching Fuze, there, that will alienate some of you further. i quite like this self-fufilled state of social trepidation, its the type of dynamic indifference that makes my life sparkle with contrast.

smoke on shexay betchez, smoke da fk on


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 6, 2009)

Man he said Trepidations ... that's a fkn bitch to type stoned!! +rep 

-RT76


----------



## motorboater (May 6, 2009)

opened my third eye earlier

so i guess bump


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2009)

after nut BUMP


----------



## ican (May 7, 2009)

just got my bubblegum seeds!!

took a celebration toke.

bump.


----------



## PurpleKoolaid (May 7, 2009)

Bake-tastick!!!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 7, 2009)

BUUUMP. Unf.


----------



## prplhze (May 7, 2009)

First bowl off the Nirvana's WW harvest.... worthy of a bump!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2009)

ba du ump


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

prplhze said:


> First bowl off the Nirvana's WW harvest.... worthy of a bump!!!


For sure, I'm harvesting some of that in about a week myself.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 7, 2009)

Bump ::


----------



## motorboater (May 8, 2009)

bar night... you know how it is.

homeboy told me he was given a super silver clone. stoked to see it grow.


----------



## Chase the Bass (May 8, 2009)

Pretty baked. Saw the thread about alcohol and I thought this about driving with the ladies..."Ally always sits in the driver seat. Mary just goes along for the ride."


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2009)

morning BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (May 8, 2009)

Bumped, vaped out


----------



## motorboater (May 9, 2009)

vaped up

some blackberry cross


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 9, 2009)

So ya I'm like on hour 42 straight of being stoned ... had a few come downs but they didn't last more than an hour or so before I toked up ...

VERY BUMPED right now!

-RT76


----------



## NewGrowth (May 9, 2009)

Awesome keep bumpin' it RT!


----------



## ican (May 9, 2009)

buddy called me this morning
said he's got no weed and he's been up all night
we all know what they say about a friend in need, and a friend with weed.

so I did what I do and I got him stoned (and myself to of course)

BUMP!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2009)

It's a beautiful day....

BUMP!


----------



## motorboater (May 9, 2009)

birthday weekend, so nug has been being thrown at me

blackberry kush cross
purple trainwreck
purple kush
some diesel cross
Sensi Star
some stuff that resembles Sensi, but smells different

needless to say.... bump!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2009)

drunk BUMP


----------



## loto123 (May 9, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm just smoked a few bong bowlsss


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2009)

BUMP

S'up guys?


----------



## BigKroniclz (May 9, 2009)

..zzz....zzz...zzz...man all..zzz..zzz..i want for christmas..zzz..zzz..is 2 fat bitches a bag a weed a some cheeseburgers...zzz...zzz...HUH! Did some one say somethng....


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

Fried bump. Peace stoners.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2009)

Gonna get freshly stoned and then go for a walk.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

I cant walk when im Fried bump haha.


----------



## bighitter (May 9, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2009)

bored bump


----------



## $ava6e (May 10, 2009)

pretty hi. about ten bowls of some good swag.


----------



## purplehayse (May 10, 2009)

bump, NY diesel for the win


----------



## "SICC" (May 10, 2009)

End of weekend BUMP


----------



## jamesrock (May 10, 2009)

baked!!!!!!!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 10, 2009)

Bump. Happy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2009)

Got Home from work, and just HAD to bump it up.. Keep smoking the Love.


----------



## kush1331 (May 11, 2009)

Bump !!!!



 



peace everyone


----------



## Bookworm (May 11, 2009)

bump
bump
bump
bump

for the four times I got BAKED today!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 11, 2009)

Last of the weed bump... *sigh*


----------



## motorboater (May 11, 2009)

Sensi Star + Blackberry kush x 

bump


----------



## ican (May 12, 2009)

morning bump!


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2009)

I'll bump to that


----------



## motorboater (May 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## NewGrowth (May 12, 2009)

Sick bump, thank god for herb I hate being sick


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 12, 2009)

Feel better NG!!

I'll resin hit bump for the helluvit.


----------



## ican (May 13, 2009)

just got off from a long night at work - bump.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (May 13, 2009)

ican said:


> just got off from a long night at work - bump.


 ditto

wheezin the afgahni kush.. mmm


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 13, 2009)

Smoked the fawk out *BumP.*


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2009)

off work early BUMP


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 13, 2009)

Before bed BUMP!


----------



## Benassi (May 13, 2009)

Smoked Purple God's Gift full melt hash on top of Black Cherry, then 3 bowls of black cherry alone. I swear for 2 minutes I was floating. I'm fucking STONED. 


BUMP!


----------



## dazee (May 14, 2009)

bizzzzzzzzzump


----------



## motorboater (May 14, 2009)

sensi star

hangover vape

bump


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 14, 2009)

just some plain old regs. BUMP!


----------



## "SICC" (May 15, 2009)

no work tomorrow BUMP


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2009)

Too many blue chese and pollum s
Almost cant be botherd to BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## ican (May 16, 2009)

its gonna be a good day

bump


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 18, 2009)

bout to smoke a hash bowl and go snowboarding..... bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2009)

Half a cheese joint and im smashed, propper head banging, melting brain BBBBB-U-M-P!!!


----------



## poplars (May 18, 2009)

getting nice and baked this morning, what's up everyone?


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

same thing BUMP


----------



## Bilstaaa (May 18, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2510948]same thing BUMP[/QUOTE]

This new shit from my my supplyer is fukn off the chain!!! Ment to be closest to cheese and it's sick! 6 rips on my pocket bong and boom


----------



## Imanarc (May 18, 2009)

Ipod + =


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2009)

Im smoking the closest thing to cheese, uk cheese, my bed time joint lol fulla cheese and lebanese to taste super cheesy and super smooth hashy. I had to put it down afte three tokes lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ican (May 18, 2009)

bump for payday!

oh yeah and this fat bowl.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (May 18, 2009)

bib diddly baked.

bob doodly bumped.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 18, 2009)

BUMP. Best weed I've had in a LONG time, too...


----------



## "SICC" (May 18, 2009)

chronic BUMP


----------



## motorboater (May 18, 2009)

still workin on my four strain kief


----------



## haloman420 (May 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2513446]chronic BUMP



[/quote]
bump bump.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2009)

I had some chronic the other day from seriouse, was ok but i didnt think it worth singing about in all those rap songs lol. I think the cheese has made a rod for my back. Cheesey wake'n'bake bummpppp cough cough cough


----------



## Big Joop (May 19, 2009)

well... I'm baked... So here's sum bumpage for yah.
Also, wake and bake... hell yeah...


----------



## ican (May 19, 2009)

morning bump.......


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

your forgot to put BUMP FDD


----------



## ALX420 (May 19, 2009)

High everybody.
i think the bump is implied in the animation.

i bump rush.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 19, 2009)

bumpin' bitches!


----------



## "SICC" (May 19, 2009)

sup ALX, long time no see BUMP


----------



## motorboater (May 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> I had some chronic the other day from seriouse, was ok but i didnt think it worth singing about in all those rap songs lol. I think the cheese has made a rod for my back. Cheesey wake'n'bake bummpppp cough cough cough


I can't stand the smell of that strain. Effects are great though.

bumpin 

vape leftover kief from earlier


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

What ive been shmoking the last 12 hours and i just woke up lol, bit mor varity lol. Sweets smelling white widow and some psychosis and cheese. I woke up baked so where do i go from here. Wake and die lol.

BUMPS simples


----------



## "SICC" (May 22, 2009)

Weekend start BUMP


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2009)

Last spliff of friday night bunp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (May 23, 2009)

Buuummmmmpppp...


----------



## mandrew757 (May 23, 2009)

Mann i am bumping all over the place!


----------



## "SICC" (May 23, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## DRAGONPISS (May 23, 2009)

AINT NO WIND BUT THE TREES BLOWIN...
BUMP X 10
WHITE RUSSIAN


----------



## motorboater (May 23, 2009)

planewreck

bump


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2009)

Bump bad bump tonight lol psychosis and widow and cheese. Hurry up chinese food lol im starvin


----------



## kaozpimp (May 23, 2009)

afternoon b rips. im blasted! bump.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 25, 2009)

bump. just talked to my parent's neighbors while i was ripped. nice folks.


----------



## "SICC" (May 26, 2009)

Morning BUMP


----------



## motorboater (May 26, 2009)

planewreck

BUUUUUUUUUUMP


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 29, 2009)

bumppppppp


sour kush got me blownnnnn


----------



## "SICC" (May 29, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (May 30, 2009)

Bumped


----------



## Browntown777 (May 30, 2009)

just got a vaproizer.
bumpity bump bump


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (May 31, 2009)

In the time of chimpanzees there was a monkey!


----------



## "SICC" (May 31, 2009)

end of weekend BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (May 31, 2009)

bumpin for the first time in a Loooonnnngggg time


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (May 31, 2009)

If you were to do a hair sample on jesus. I would have to bet it would be positive for weed. I mean really, he spoke down on debatchery, not token. Drinking is almost as dangerous as trippin by yourself......and trippin? The last guy making it must have fallen into his last brew cause it gone 4 good.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 1, 2009)

moringing BUMP


----------



## casper23 (Jun 1, 2009)

.... i mean BUMP! nothing better than a monday morning wake n bake bump


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 1, 2009)

Holllllld on if you feeeeeel like letting goooo it gets better than you know. bump im stoned


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2009)

Head buzzin bump. that jesus pic used to be my avy lol


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 1, 2009)

Glad to be back in this thread, dudes.

BUMP.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jun 2, 2009)

It is such a great feeling that i have when i read this thread. When i started this, i was just fucking around while i was stoned as shit and made it on a whim... Now, it has like 2,500 posts almost! I never expected it to go any farther than a week or so. 

And the best part is how well the original direction was followed! People just stop by and bump, and hang out along the way. Like this stoner:



HarvestFest2010 said:


> If you were to do a hair sample on jesus. I would have to bet it would be positive for weed. I mean really, he spoke down on debatchery, not token. Drinking is almost as dangerous as trippin by yourself......and trippin? The last guy making it must have fallen into his last brew cause it gone 4 good.


I love you guys. I'm gonna bump one for y'all


----------



## casper23 (Jun 3, 2009)

BUMP BUMP.... cough.... BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 3, 2009)

Chronic Bump


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2009)

This morning glory is gloriouse this morning >>>>>>>>>>>>
Bump p p p p p p p!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 4, 2009)

BUMP king


----------



## motorboater (Jun 4, 2009)

bump

Headband

sativa all up in my brain


----------



## casper23 (Jun 4, 2009)

this is the "I just had a long hot ass day at work" bump!


----------



## djuz89 (Jun 4, 2009)

casper23 said:


> this is the "I just had a long hot ass day at work" bump!


I second that. bump


----------



## Browntown777 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wake and vape.......bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 5, 2009)

Master Kush BUMP


----------



## xStickeyGreenx (Jun 5, 2009)

burmp


----------



## cph (Jun 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## jamesrock (Jun 5, 2009)

damn high!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2009)

Half way though my morning biffta and im staring at the ashtry with my mouth open n dribberlin. Bump


----------



## casper23 (Jun 10, 2009)

bumpin for the " im on a road trip for work, and drinkingGoldschlager" bump


----------



## W1taker (Jun 10, 2009)

casper23 said:


> bumpin for the " im on a road trip for work, and drinkingGoldschlager" bump



Bump for new bongo chriscening


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bump


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

skunk special and morning glory morning wake an bake BUMMPP!!


----------



## CV Cooperative (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm about to wake n' bake!


----------



## motorboater (Jun 11, 2009)

afternoon bump

blackberry


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2009)

One am smashed out my face on skunk special, need my bed bump!!!!


----------



## Sparatik (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump bump after class before work!


----------



## cph (Jun 11, 2009)

bump.. working on the KNOCK me out for bed bake!!


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 11, 2009)

hump 'n bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

morning BUMP


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 12, 2009)

Friday lunch bump


----------



## mr west (Jun 12, 2009)

Friday teatime bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 12, 2009)

a toast of tea to mr. west. Walk On!~


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 12, 2009)

Bump! Been gone for more than a week now. How you guys doin'?  Just got through a wonderful visit with my Lady... had the most amazing time ... and this is good weed. Orange Haze. Yum.


----------



## Baike (Jun 12, 2009)

bumpin' hard boys. Cut class and got fucked outta my tree with two of my buddies with a brand new bong that i bought for myself on my birthday


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 12, 2009)

Birthday Bong for the muthafuckin' WIN!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 12, 2009)

Drunk BUMP


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jun 12, 2009)

bummppppatroon


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jun 12, 2009)

Still holdin in the smoke of a bong hit.


----------



## mane2008 (Jun 13, 2009)

burned half of a good ass blunt, pullled soo good bruh. smoking the other half in the am


----------



## Jack747 (Jun 13, 2009)

^BUMP^ I ripped a chronic ass bubbler rip for the morning ^BUMP^


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 13, 2009)

Viennese Dark Roast. A sticky bowl. Heaven.


----------



## jamie4390 (Jun 13, 2009)

well im kinda high now not much i dont like being so high that i lose my senses and feel fucked for 2hours i prefer to feel jelly legs heavy hed and good food taste that lasts 30mins


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump. That's what I'm TALKIN' about.

I just realized that I've been stoned every day for the last 2 weeks. That's... fuckin' awesome.


----------



## masterganja (Jun 13, 2009)

bump bump...bumppitybumyppp


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Jun 14, 2009)

BUUUUMMMMP

Rippin ice bongs


----------



## mr west (Jun 14, 2009)

Fat backy bits and weed crumbs out the bottom of my tin joint, excellent way to wake and bake, a cocktail of all the weed ya been smoking over the last few weeks. B-B-B-B-ump!!!!!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jun 14, 2009)

4:20 in the AM bong sesh.


----------



## Sparatik (Jun 14, 2009)

BUMP IF YA SMOKIN AT 420 AM!!!

Yo 420 bitches bumpity bump bump...


----------



## masterganja (Jun 14, 2009)

nothing like wake n bake BUMP


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 14, 2009)

(yumbolt) bump..... exhale..... switch pipes....... (orange crush) bump


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 14, 2009)

Wake... and BAKE.


----------



## loke (Jun 14, 2009)

*Bump

Feelin slightly baked from sour diesel... *takes a hit*,,,Feeling really baked now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 14, 2009)

re-up bump


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Jun 15, 2009)

OOPs...Bump!

Just written a great start to a new song!


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2009)

2 gram cheese joint smashed my face in lol
BUMP


----------



## Cannabanana (Jun 17, 2009)

4 bong packs and a bluntt

Mega bump.
Mega bake.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Jun 17, 2009)

Last of the weed bump... scrapin' the bowl at this point.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 17, 2009)

Just bumpin.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 18, 2009)

Fro Berry BUMP


----------



## JointDoctor (Jun 18, 2009)

bump....bump...bump.... <ZZZZZZZZ#~ puff puff pass


----------



## stopcallingmedude (Jun 18, 2009)

a sticky and sweet blueberry vapo *bump*!


----------



## Anjinsan (Jun 18, 2009)

blueberry bowl bump.

tastes a bit like blueberry muffins...

noice.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 18, 2009)

not baked yet had to work..give me couple more hours and then its on!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 18, 2009)

always! Walk On!~


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 18, 2009)

huh. Bork.


----------



## skiskate (Jun 18, 2009)

Taking hits from the bong!


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2009)

Having a day on cheesey spliffs and colacola, up and down and in and out, I dunt know wether i want a shit or a haircut lol.
Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 19, 2009)

After lunch BUMP


----------



## Domice (Jun 24, 2009)

out of jail and off of paper BUMP!!!


----------



## PureMvp (Jun 24, 2009)

Holla at ya boi....


----------



## Sparatik (Jun 24, 2009)

bump mutha fucker bump


----------



## user6079 (Jun 24, 2009)

bump etc. and etc.


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 24, 2009)

WOO HOO PLANTS WAKE UP in 31min GET to check the ph level BUMP STONEDD!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

chronic BUMP


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

Running out of cheese Bump!!!!


----------



## loke (Jun 24, 2009)

Bump! been smokin some high grade since 4;20 and all kind of crazy az stuff has been running through my head, man. I noticed that in Spanish 4 is quatro and 2 is dose and 0 is zedo, it almost sounds like gotcha dose setup. lmao.

yeah loke was a good screen name for me fer sure, cuz I'm im like loko-ish, like liquorice ahaha im baked az fk


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 24, 2009)

sad BUMP


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 25, 2009)

actually, i' pretty fucking baked and i feel really good. 

smoked 2 bowls in the bubbler.


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2652420]sad BUMP 

[/quote]
melencholy bump


----------



## loke (Jun 30, 2009)

*BuMp

im so fuckin baked outside my house in 98 degree temp and feelin soooo goood, im so out of it, i think heat makes highs higher but im all out here in the hot sun, feel like im in a really soft n hot womb man but it dont matter it isnt bad, im still chillin representin shade side biotchez porr vida loco! lolz


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bump sativa high.


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumm.. im so fuckin stoned.


----------



## LadyGizmo (Jun 30, 2009)

_Bump!*!*!*!_



First blunt in a week... savin money for the room means cuttin back on the green.


----------



## rgrahamt (Jun 30, 2009)

heh yeeeeeeeaa just smoked a huge hitter  with my roomie and his dad and buddy who were over lmao.. good timez!!
gonna  well later.

BUMP


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2009)

morning wake and bake Bump
Home grown fantaseeds cheese isnt very cheesey lol well the two or 3 phenos Ive got of it. Fruity loops


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

morning? it's 2am. i have some acid reflux going on and can't lay down. just sitting here taking nexium and doing bong loads.


----------



## Proph (Jul 1, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> morning? it's 2am. i have some acid reflux going on and can't lay down. just sitting here taking nexium and doing bong loads.


Good morning fdd, sitting at work 4am, just took a waterfall and feeling good. 3 More hours of work to go. Did you eat something spicy tonight?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2009)

Proph said:


> Good morning fdd, sitting at work 4am, just took a waterfall and feeling good. 3 More hours of work to go. Did you eat something spicy tonight?



i had bacon and potato chips earlier.


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2009)

Is that like bad indijestion? That sucks, Ive just had the aweatyest nights doze this year, theres only so many times u can flip the pillow lol. Bloody heatwave lol, well its something diffrent in the uk to moan about lmao .


----------



## Proph (Jul 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> theres only so many times u can flip the pillow lol. .


So true, so true. 

Dont know much about them heatwaves lol, ac keeps the house at about 73f all the time. But the pillow can get warm lol.


----------



## nuggetgrower (Jul 1, 2009)

Hell yea bumppp. Blazed, bout to pack a little bowl, check my plants when the light comes on then crash for the night. Holla.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Jul 2, 2009)

brownie night. mmmm...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2009)

2:30am, no problems tonight. just staying up late smoking some strawberry cough X deep chunk.


----------



## loke (Jul 2, 2009)

Bump! 8:00am bake. I'm feelin' a special kind of fresh euphoria today, haven't felt this way in many bowls. 

Peace, love and harmony in abundance to all, friend, foe and strangers.


----------



## breakneck (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm super-baked right now... BUMP!


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2009)

Head buzzin warm euphoric high as a kite on homegrown fanta seeds cheese. But not a cheese buzz as i know it but very nice indeed never the less. BUMP!!


----------



## 000 (Jul 3, 2009)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump bump

sleep now


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 3, 2009)

FuckTRuck yea I'm baked and I love weeeeeeed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2009)

when i ride my seadoo i often scream "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE".

i guess you could say i get all "weeeed" out after a long day at the lake. 

"look at fdd, he's getting all weed out again."


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 3, 2009)

bump.

im pretty ripped.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 3, 2009)

Blump.Lamp bump


----------



## Stoner2 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Domice (Jul 14, 2009)

Damn I'm high... Bump


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2009)

Yawning in the morning time to top up lol
bum p


----------



## DWR (Jul 14, 2009)

Rolling up some nice maple leaf MMMMM

heh, cya guys in the skys in a bit  

bump


----------



## Domice (Jul 14, 2009)

wake n bump


----------



## Stardust (Jul 14, 2009)

_Bump, _all night and dayy  
I love weed.


----------



## breakneck (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so high right now, nothing can hurt me.


----------



## circaxenjoi (Jul 14, 2009)

bumpin this man.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 14, 2009)

BumpXPimpin= Blimpin.Or Blumpin.


----------



## Domice (Jul 14, 2009)

bump. just enjoyed myself a nice fat j. perfect way to end a great day


----------



## Domice (Jul 15, 2009)

just woke up at the crack of noon for a nice bowl. bump


----------



## robert420 (Jul 15, 2009)

im baked!!!!!


----------



## Domice (Jul 16, 2009)

Lets say the Pot Prayer. 

Pot is great, Pot is good let us thank hemp for our high.
By his plants we all are stoned give us Lord, our daily bowl.

oh and Bump


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

Fuck im trashed after a quiet day off the cheese yesterday im totaly wankerd on half a spliff thisafternoon 
BUMPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert420 (Jul 16, 2009)

came back to bump again cuz im still baked..lmao


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 16, 2009)

_BUMP_

...The bubbler is treating me nice and I'm enjoying posting around the forums today. WOOSAH!


----------



## goten (Jul 16, 2009)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> _BUMP_
> 
> ...The bubbler is treating me nice and I'm enjoying posting around the forums today. WOOSAH!


im right their witcha.. bump bump.. the kids have been next door playin with their cousins.. they will be back at 6 but leve again for bible school.. so i get to be..


----------



## ShLuBsTeR (Jul 18, 2009)

dam they need to join u
only way id be goign to bible school is after hittin a big sesh outa the


----------



## goten (Jul 18, 2009)

today is another day its sat. 4:28pm--8 min past 4:20 im really  off my widow cuz iv been  just about all day..hehe. bump bump bump..


----------



## homegrow0420 (Jul 18, 2009)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbump


----------



## loke (Jul 18, 2009)

BuMp, I'm bakin and bakin out here in my back yard once more dam retched sensitive nonsmokers! *sighs* It's like a fuckin hundred and five degrees out here right now man.  but im too high to tell kinda you know.  im inda shade under a fan so that kinda helps.

but dont try it at home folks, i would not recomend being in this kind of heat ever, i'm a trained toker. I've toked in rain, snow, fog, and now blazing heat. 

keep on bongin on


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 19, 2009)

Ill bump to that!


----------



## greenmachine1 (Jul 19, 2009)

bumpbump... Popped the cherry on new roor i got today, awesome i love it... Baked out of my mind... Taking like 20 min to type this... bumpbump


----------



## goten (Jul 19, 2009)

good mourn. everyone. its i just woke up a few mins. ago from that widow i was  on yesterday..its 10:20 in the mourn...i went out side and watered my babies..came back in and packed my  with a blend of my w.widow and my blue mystic...kind of odd tastein the 2 together but its good and im ....hehehe..bummmmmmmmp......


----------



## Domice (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump. its all i can do


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 24, 2009)

I like that gas mask ^^
Bumpp


----------



## goten (Jul 24, 2009)

................bump.................hehe.....hehe.....im so  hold on let me do it again......ohhhhh shittt that was to big of a hit i caint stop coughin.. im gonna oh noooo........yea i feel better..................BUMP..........


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive beeen super baked on some 7 an half week in 12 blue cheese from big buddah, its had me over twice lol i whiteyed yesterday on 5 joints ffs early weeed too lol.
bump


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp!


----------



## Happy Leaf (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## samus1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump it up chump!!!


----------



## heftamga (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump Olympics...


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Jul 24, 2009)

Just did 4sooo BUMP


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump.bump.bump.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 24, 2009)

humping ..... bumping .... humped and bumped .... and pumped .... and bumped all over again .... yyeeehhaaawwwwww! Ride \em hard! but really? Walking On!!~~


----------



## loke (Aug 5, 2009)

BUMP! I'm bakin on high on some cali green, man im feelin so good, the weather is a lot nicer outside now as it seems to be taking a break from triple digits for a while. !!!

lol..heh yeah like did you guys ever realise that your perception is limited to your consciousness and your consciousness limited to your mind and intellect, and if you evolve in your mind and intellect you can then evolve in your perceptions and thus your consciousness?

thats a heavy concept right there man


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 7, 2009)

Bumpin for the first time in forever. It's good to
Be back on Riu


----------



## goten (Aug 7, 2009)

im feelin the love of a blend

of my widow and blue mystic...

-----____----____--B U M P----___-----____------


----------



## Ghosteh (Aug 7, 2009)

Baked in the Carolinas!


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

I havent smoked for a minute bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

Gotta BUMP this morning its sunny at last in the uk for 5 mins and im well waked and baked on cheese and widow lol.
Happy days bump!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 8, 2009)

cheesey widow .... a combination for the kings .... sounds awesome ... bumpty bumpty bumpty into the day we go .... a grand fine day it shall be!!~~~~~


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 8, 2009)

haha, i read this thread as "Bump if you're naked!"

too bad


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm baked on Lavender w/ lavender bubblehash toppers. 

The couch is beginning to attach to me. May have to call fire dept. to get out of this one.

DH


----------



## Domice (Aug 10, 2009)

ohhh man, i am so high right now... i dont even know where im at


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 10, 2009)

4 fat bowls and half a ounce blunt
im fuckin zootius maximus off sum sour


----------



## loke (Aug 10, 2009)

damn dude BUMP good job findin this thread man, I was having bad luck trying to find it.

I'm feelin a little over the weather myself, It's going around, I think there's something in the air, I think its called mango blueberry kush and it is a potent pathogen of pleasure.


----------



## FM420 (Aug 10, 2009)

cabbaged after first toke of the day, listening to some Eminem, hope all is well within the world of RIU


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 10, 2009)

B U M P
B U M P
B U M P


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 10, 2009)

just oh so innocent looking .... and I did say looking .... walk on~!!~~~~~


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 10, 2009)

bump, 4 different strains including 2 homegrown with gasmask and bowl


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Aug 10, 2009)

bumpski


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 11, 2009)

bumpin again


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2009)

Anti- bump, I'm the most sober I've been in years, feels funny like getting high for freee.
Anti-bump!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 12, 2009)

the contrarian trader .... hahahaha ... anti-anti your bump ... hahahah!


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 12, 2009)

morning bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

morning ww bump lol, knew it wouldnt be long, as the actress said to the bishop lol


----------



## leetsoup (Aug 13, 2009)

I am baked.


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Erthun0Pauc&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


get stoned man>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ib9ub6 (Aug 13, 2009)

Baked and getting late


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

where has the time gone? Oh yeah, up in smoke lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hey man .,.. happy for ya ... looks like you got a good stoning gowin on ! Stone on brother!


mr west said:


> where has the time gone? Oh yeah, up in smoke lol.


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

the moprning shift is nearly over now, im gonna have to go on the hunt lol


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahaha, can I come ... please?


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

I could always do with an extra pair of eyes and ears lol and that keen sense of smell u have will come in handy Tahoe


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahaha, can I come ... please?


if u were ur av pic id of said " with enough 4 play ur probably come"


----------



## FM420 (Aug 13, 2009)

biggity bump whats happening folks 
@tahoe - that is an avatar to end all avatars!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahahaha .... good one!!


mr west said:


> if u were ur av pic id of said " with enough 4 play ur probably come"


hahahaha .... actually I have one on the sidelines right now that might come out .... she's shy.....hahahaha! 


FM420 said:


> biggity bump whats happening folks
> @tahoe - that is an avatar to end all avatars!


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 13, 2009)

bumpin lazily


----------



## loke (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm bumpin cuz im baked...


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

bump bump bumpity bump bump bump.


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 13, 2009)

buzzed baked bump


----------



## Operation 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

Smoking on some Blue Jack. It's the fire 
/bump


----------



## jh90 (Aug 13, 2009)

bump bump pass


----------



## leeny (Aug 13, 2009)

bump + audiosurf = [/win] !!


----------



## exidis (Aug 13, 2009)

Im high.. And bout to get stoned...!
BUMP


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 13, 2009)

baked gas mask bump


----------



## kho20 (Aug 13, 2009)

bumpity bump bump its jus another lawn chair high


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

exidis said:


> Im high.. And bout to get stoned...!
> BUMP


What is that green blunt wrap?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like either a garcia vega green leaf
or a honey dutch master?

bump
you have no clue how fuckin blasted i am
my head is vibratin!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 14, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> looks like either a garcia vega green leaf
> or a honey dutch master?
> 
> bump
> ...


Well you have to be baked to get the activity award . . .


----------



## blazindapurple (Aug 14, 2009)

b mothafucking ump


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol idk if thats an insult or a compliment
but im soo fuckin high you could say i have a baby dick
it aint tru...
but it wont bother me..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

bummmmmp!!!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

yea me and chitown are high outta our tits!


----------



## Otacon (Aug 14, 2009)

leeny said:


> bump + audiosurf = [/win] !!


Oh God, Audiosurf is the most genius game ever. Especially when you're high 

Here's my story; my mom brought me some great quality bud yesterday. Just for one joint, but a rather big joint  Well, just smoked half of it 5 minutes ago, and I'm here, high as hell, listening to some great music 

Keep blazin', peace


----------



## Stardust (Aug 14, 2009)

Bumpp!  I love me some haze. It's _So_ good


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

Trainwreck + Hash Oil = Bumped


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 15, 2009)

stoned and buzzed bump. jus killed a 12 pack and 4 bowls


----------



## leeny (Aug 15, 2009)

Otacon said:


> Oh God, Audiosurf is the most genius game ever. Especially when you're high
> 
> Here's my story; my mom brought me some great quality bud yesterday. Just for one joint, but a rather big joint  Well, just smoked half of it 5 minutes ago, and I'm here, high as hell, listening to some great music
> 
> Keep blazin', peace


 lol yeah, everytime my brother knows I'm high he forces me to play it with some new trippy ass music he's found just so I can play that and warp my mind... he da best lol


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 15, 2009)

very baked bump


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

Stoned immaculate- Brainbomb hash.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

bummmmp im fucking zooted


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 15, 2009)

whats up chi man, im z00ted too mayn. hows the weather?


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2009)

I jusst smoked some keif, it was very nice.

[youtube]Y2iv_E-Fn9E[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

the weather is fucking hot thank god for a/c that and weed


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah, you got any outdoor babies?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> yeah, you got any outdoor babies?


 
yup i sure do


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 15, 2009)

in ground or pots? if you have pics you should post some, i wanna see how theyre startin to bud


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

Pnuggle said:


> in ground or pots? if you have pics you should post some, i wanna see how theyre startin to bud


 
in the ground of corse there not starting to bud yet, and no i dont have any pics i could take some but im not gonna.... dont worry you know there in good hands


----------



## Pnuggle (Aug 15, 2009)

glad to hear that


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 15, 2009)

bump. made special yohoo


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## Gogogadgetpot (Aug 15, 2009)

Bumped and bumped again for the near future


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 15, 2009)

Super bumped. ice-o-lator hash ftw.


----------



## leeny (Aug 15, 2009)

sittinherebored said:


> bump. made special yohoo


how did that turn out BTW?



tahoe58 said:


>





Ganjatopolis said:


> Super bumped. ice-o-lator hash ftw.


 awww sooo cuuttteee!

~bump~


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 16, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## growpotsmoke (Aug 16, 2009)

oh ya bumpy bumpy dank and hash yaya


----------



## loke (Aug 16, 2009)

Boom, Bump, Pow! Boom, Bump, Pow!

AK-47 up inda house!


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 16, 2009)

loke said:


> Boom, Bump, Pow! Boom, Bump, Pow!
> 
> AK-47 up inda house!


haha was that your 420th post? just went to wally world baked. bump


----------



## loke (Aug 16, 2009)

awe, man...my 420th post shoulda been better than my needing to type out a bad rendition of a black eyed peas song thats stuck in my head, damn I feel jipped.

wheres my gold star and my cookie damn it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 16, 2009)

I ate it. BUMP.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 16, 2009)

bump 1 for the half an ounce blunt
bump 2 for the atomic chronic i got again
bump 3 for extreame blazing going on rite now


----------



## loke (Aug 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I ate it. BUMP.


 oh man,,,oh man that cookie was made outa some super strong bud man, your gonna pull a whitey now..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL u cant pull things if u cant feel ur fingers. BUMP.


----------



## loke (Aug 16, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL u cant pull things if u cant feel ur fingers. BUMP.


Haha lmao! True that my friend, true that.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 16, 2009)

bout to smoke a nice big bedtime bowl of hash i've collected for the last 4 months!


----------



## k-town (Aug 16, 2009)

BIG bump for weed! little bump for alchohol! And medium size bump for the vikes!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 16, 2009)

Bumped . . .


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 16, 2009)

[youtube]L-J1-kXs2Lw[/youtube]


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 17, 2009)

bumpin as usual


----------



## breakneck (Aug 17, 2009)

Bumpin nasty.....super baked...


----------



## SmokinandTokein (Aug 17, 2009)

Do what again.....OH....heh heh....BUMP!


----------



## waronwar (Aug 17, 2009)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## mazpot (Aug 17, 2009)

bump bump and more bump~!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 17, 2009)

There's no place like Bump.


----------



## affliction (Aug 17, 2009)

bump whomp


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 17, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## mazpot (Aug 17, 2009)

hump with a bump


----------



## JahRoots (Aug 17, 2009)

i ammmmmm bakkkkeddd JAH BLESS ALL YOU GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## shroomer33 (Aug 18, 2009)

All praise to Jah...
I will be bumping in about 3 minutes!!


----------



## shroomer33 (Aug 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump....Bump.... Pass. *Cough's Lungs out of his chest* Green Romulan is the bomb sativa.


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 18, 2009)

Knock Knock


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 18, 2009)

bump.... bump.....


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

Very English morning tea and BUMP!


----------



## adm041488 (Aug 18, 2009)

wake an bake bump!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 18, 2009)

a fresh day, with the harvest complete and the rewards drying and curing. A peaceful serene has enveloped the hovel of Tahoe. Smoke'n'bake ..... the world is a good place!


----------



## leeny (Aug 18, 2009)

bump-job hunt-bump


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 18, 2009)

bump


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bumpity bump


----------



## usagiakui (Aug 19, 2009)

MexicanWarlord420 said:


> Bumpity bump


BUMP Bumping BUMPED Bumper BUMP!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

Waited till after 12 midday for my first biff, BUMP!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still baked from last night . . . bump


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm still baked from 5 minutes ago. Bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

fukin ell BUMP, god damn


----------



## k-town (Aug 19, 2009)

Bout to smoke a bowl so I'm going to BUMP ahead of time.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Knock knock


----------



## R4K2B0 (Aug 20, 2009)

whos there?



bump


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 20, 2009)

Stoned to the bone...bump


----------



## MagicA (Aug 20, 2009)

bump bump bumpetty bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mid day afternoon BUMP


----------



## leeny (Aug 20, 2009)

love the drive--bump


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 20, 2009)

bumpty bumpty bump


----------



## Jack747 (Aug 20, 2009)

Been awhile since i was in the cause, friend gave me some mary jane as a "present". Fuckin' chronic. *Spread the Peace* Bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoking some insane bowls. Bump


----------



## casper23 (Aug 21, 2009)

just too a few big bong rips of some straight hash! MEGASTONED!


----------



## jjf1978 (Aug 21, 2009)

/bump

mmm some homegrown


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 21, 2009)

bump bump and still bumpin


----------



## loke (Aug 22, 2009)

BUMP! Man I'm so baked off of some Purple Kush and Cheese. I'm feelin oh so nice right now, daaaamn.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## dieselhound (Aug 22, 2009)

Whipped up some Sour Diesel hash yesterday.

Someone had to start testing today. Guess who? tehehe.

The 73 micron is nice stuff.

The 45 is even better.

I'm not sure though. I'll need to keep testng, re-testing and so on.

Happy wake and bake
DH


----------



## dieselhound (Aug 22, 2009)

dieselhound said:


> Whipped up some Sour Diesel hash yesterday.
> 
> Someone had to start testing today. Guess who? tehehe.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, sorry.
I meant to attach these.

See it's good shit!


----------



## fali13 (Aug 22, 2009)

Buuuumpp ^^


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 22, 2009)

I Like To Party.


----------



## hiphopireland (Aug 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 22, 2009)

BUMP in high as fuck right now..................


----------



## communistcannabis (Aug 22, 2009)

bumb bumb bumb


----------



## waronwar (Aug 22, 2009)

bump... oh my god bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


>


love this pic bbbbummpp!!


----------



## waronwar (Aug 23, 2009)

muthabumpa!!!!


----------



## k-town (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha! That cat pic. is cool.

BUMP!


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

8:54 bump!


----------



## k-town (Aug 24, 2009)

biggity bump!


----------



## dodgey. (Aug 24, 2009)

bumpin


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 25, 2009)

bump bump pass


----------



## loke (Aug 25, 2009)

*BuMp

Smoking some high grade brick weed mixed with chronic. This mix is incredibly nice a bit stoney but it's a silly high, makes me wanna watch cartoons. LOL


----------



## jeb5304 (Aug 25, 2009)

bump 
bump 
bump 
bump


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

im the king of bumps!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 26, 2009)

Bout time man. I was running out of bumps bro.


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2009)

B wha


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 26, 2009)

Bump pmub bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 26, 2009)

bumpin on some headband...


----------



## sixk51 (Aug 27, 2009)

BumpBump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axelbro (Aug 28, 2009)

just smoked my friends strain "Kiwi Diesel x Lemon Skunk" and WOW OMG this is by far the best weed ive ever tasted! :O im in shock! and very high =D


----------



## xXAfghanKushXx (Aug 28, 2009)

!~!~!~buumbb~!~!~!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 28, 2009)

sounds awesome .... bumpty bumpty bump bump bump .... Walking On!!~~~~ 


Axelbro said:


> just smoked my friends strain "Kiwi Diesel x Lemon Skunk" and WOW OMG this is by far the best weed ive ever tasted! :O im in shock! and very high =D


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

U LOOK FUCKING JUST LIKE MY M8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !! HAHA THERES ALLWAYS 2 OF EM ISNT THERE


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 28, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## sittinherebored (Aug 30, 2009)

bumpin right before the am


----------



## skunkman98536 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ya im pretty fucking high haha


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 30, 2009)

sixk51 said:


> BumpBump!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to RIU !


BUUUUmp !


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 30, 2009)

High as BUMP


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

bumpty bumpty bumpty higher n'higher ... LOL!


----------



## loke (Aug 31, 2009)

I figure I needed to rape this threads comment box in the comment-gina with my comment because I'm baked az hell. 

Consider yourself bumpified you naughty but loose shexay ass thread you!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

fukin a avatar ..... blaze away ... I'ma following 'long!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

you always have nice avy's tahoe!!

bumpin on some crack....green crack that is...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

hahahahah ... many thanks ... I wanna suma GC! 


SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you always have nice avy's tahoe!!
> 
> bumpin on some crack....green crack that is...


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 31, 2009)

humpty, bumpty


----------



## guestrollitup (Aug 31, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Title says all!
> 
> Bump!


2+2 and ill undress you !! BEETCH

HOLIDAY INN!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Aug 31, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahah ... many thanks ... I wanna suma GC!


i wish everyone could try this stuff im smoking...my buddy grew it in a 120 site aeroflo...

here it was at 4wks taken with an iphone.


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 31, 2009)

all I can say in HOLY FUK!


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2009)

yea man holy fuc im high





















bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy fuck me too bummmp


----------



## ElMonte74 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Aug 31, 2009)

Chow Mein BUMP


----------



## spliffter (Aug 31, 2009)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 31, 2009)

bump... 

why am i watching One Tree Hill ?


----------



## skippy pb (Aug 31, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3003129]Chow Mein BUMP

 [/QUOTE]

Nacho's bump!!!

But with shitty salsa, ran out of the good stuff.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 31, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i wish everyone could try this stuff im smoking...my buddy grew it in a 120 site aeroflo...
> 
> here it was at 4wks taken with an iphone.


God Damn dude... thats a shit ton we marijuana


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

California fire BUMP


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

07:27 morning baked to fuck BUMP!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

11:34 pm here 

late night bake


----------



## wtffgr33n (Sep 1, 2009)

6:34 here buuummmmppppppp


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

nearly 9am now and i wanna go back to bed, guess ill jus skin up again >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bump!


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumpin it up before work


----------



## loke (Sep 1, 2009)

BUMP! I'm so baked I forgot my login name, lol I put in my password as my screen name and got stumped on the next box then I realized something was very wrong. Haha


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumping all day and skipping work! BUMP.


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2009)

ultra baked as usual. Fuck I have been perma stoned for over a month . . . I love it


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 1, 2009)

going going going . . . . gone




































































































































BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 1, 2009)

jeeeze I am fucking riiiiiiiiped can't even move. Stack a bowl with some satori, kief, and a huge chunk of hash oil. Guess I forgot I was still hitting the vape too . . . . .



*BUMP*


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 1, 2009)

bump to the bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 1, 2009)

NG ur crazy man. Bumping to a nap haha.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 1, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> jeeeze I am fucking riiiiiiiiped can't even move. Stack a bowl with some satori, kief, and a huge chunk of hash oil. Guess I forgot I was still hitting the vape too . . . . .


lol damn man.


Buuuuump


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

00.49 and still toking bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 2, 2009)

please sir, may I be your neighbour. I share. You share. LOL!! Walk on!!~~~~~ 


NewGrowth said:


> jeeeze I am fucking riiiiiiiiped can't even move. Stack a bowl with some satori, kief, and a huge chunk of hash oil. Guess I forgot I was still hitting the vape too . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> *BUMP*


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## loke (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump! I'm baked but I ain't done! Kinda like the ginger bread man only instead of running I'm burnin, and am hungry for cookies now dammit.

Go


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP


----------



## Axelbro (Sep 2, 2009)

super silver haze buuump!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 2, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm surprised I got anything done yesterday after being reminded of that bump. Of course you can be my neighbor tahoe, I always share . . . regular bowl bump since I broke my vape yesterday


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

vapes are cheesy BUMP

bongs for life


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3015018]vapes are cheesy BUMP

bongs for life

 [/QUOTE]

Ok then I'll hit the bong just for you, man nothing got me as high as my vape though.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw this manswers, said the vape you get the most of your THC, just too long for me, and those vape bags trip me out for some reason


bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3015034]I saw this manswers, said the vape you get the most of your THC, just too long for me, and those vape bags trip me out for some reason


bump[/QUOTE]

Yeah it's somewhere around 90% and I use the leftovers to make bomb ass brownies. My vape just had a whip no bag, I do want the volcano though. I also hit the vape before I go work out opens the lungs. Bong rips do have me buzzin' though . . .


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 2, 2009)

stoned about to roll up another joint


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah it's somewhere around 90% and I use the leftovers to make bomb ass brownies. My vape just had a whip no bag, I do want the volcano though. I also hit the vape before I go work out opens the lungs. Bong rips do have me buzzin' though . . .



yea i smoke before i wor out too, shit i smoke before i do anything haha

there chill i just know i wouldn't use one if i got it, or if i had the money, i would probably lean over to a new bong more, but its cool when other people have them


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 2, 2009)

Manswers had a thing on smoking weed? how did i miss this

Bumpp and


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump.. Haha just got done with a few bowls and blazed.. Plus my partner called and said its shrrom time too haha Bump. For shrooms!


----------



## loke (Sep 2, 2009)

Bump, I am now 'that' high. Perma-LOL!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 2, 2009)

Johnny Retro said:


> Manswers had a thing on smoking weed? how did i miss this
> 
> Bumpp and


[youtube]8Fq77LP-cz0[/youtube]

BUMP


----------



## brimon (Sep 2, 2009)

high as giraffe pussy, bump!


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 2, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> [youtube]8Fq77LP-cz0[/youtube]
> 
> BUMP


I say the glass pipe or glass bongs are the best things to use to get high


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

vapes get you fuc'd up, but to me its just too much, and those bags scare me, a quicc one hitter out the 2 footer and im good, bubba kush as always

BUMP


----------



## saynotothebs (Sep 2, 2009)

bump if your baked....smoking right now...just trying to get close to my 420 post...hmmm i wonder what i am gonna say...


----------



## loke (Sep 3, 2009)

Bump and all that yea I'm soooo high right now(and most everyday) I'm wonderin if I could get frequent flyer miles or perhaps a deductable(?), lol.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

Seriousbakeage .... hmmmmmmm ..... 

many thanks man ... dank, hash and oil ... I can feel it in the tips of my toes! hahahaha!


NewGrowth said:


> I'm surprised I got anything done yesterday after being reminded of that bump. Of course you can be my neighbor tahoe, I always share . . . regular bowl bump since I broke my vape yesterday


workoutbaked is the best ..... iPod tunes and a serious bakin make my works much more intense.


NewGrowth said:


> Yeah it's somewhere around 90% and I use the leftovers to make bomb ass brownies. My vape just had a whip no bag, I do want the volcano though. I also hit the vape before I go work out opens the lungs. Bong rips do have me buzzin' though . . .


that's fukin funny! hadn't heard that one before ..... 


brimon said:


> high as giraffe pussy, bump!


hahahaha ... too funny ..... what a friggin deal THAT would be! Fly On Brother! !!~~~~~~~


loke said:


> Bump and all that yea I'm soooo high right now(and most everyday) I'm wonderin if I could get frequent flyer miles or perhaps a deductable(?), lol.


----------



## casper23 (Sep 4, 2009)

bump! lol bong rippen and watching the last air binder book three


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

Fuck yeah I'm bumped man


----------



## MagicA (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump and goodnight


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 5, 2009)

bout to get baked cause i ruined my own high


----------



## mr west (Sep 5, 2009)

morning bake and bump this ebw is getting stronger lmao


----------



## coopadupa (Sep 5, 2009)

Bbaked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

god to hear mrwest. wvvery good to hear. and bumping along with anyother bakin hoot. 


mr west said:


> morning bake and bump this ebw is getting stronger lmao


----------



## loke (Sep 5, 2009)

ZZzzz..{{{Buuump!}}} {{{Buuump!}}} {{{Buuump!}}} Its time to bake up in the mornin!


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Sep 5, 2009)

bumpity bumpity bump bump..............................


----------



## loke (Sep 5, 2009)

sitting in the back of my 1966 vw van smoking some chronic and listing to my iPod. I wonder if I am reanacting a scene from the 60's. LOL


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

Bumpin in tha AM


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 5, 2009)

bumped . . . I'm going to try one of these cookies I have no clue how strong that butter was so wish me luck


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 5, 2009)

*BUMP!!!





woooo
*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just Bumping


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump after workout


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 5, 2009)

Charfizcool said:


> Me too...I feel your pain -_- soon enough...


man yall shit i havent smoke in a month and a week im on papers but only get piss tested every 3 months


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

drunk bump


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 6, 2009)

Bubbler bump!!!


----------



## MagicA (Sep 6, 2009)

on my way down bump..


----------



## chitownsmoking (Sep 6, 2009)

bump bluemoon and sour d


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

Big bumpidy bump


----------



## loke (Sep 6, 2009)

High-Bump-High-Bump

Man I'm so baked I could float away and never come down again. This unnamed weed that I got is so delicious, there's something about it that's super special somehow, it invokes a sense of love and.....wonderful goodness, you feel an almost overwhelming wind of euphoria rush through you.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

BUMP TO THE MO FO BUMP !


----------



## DocTimmie (Sep 6, 2009)

Bowl of breakfast bumpty bumps!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 6, 2009)

DocTimmie said:


> Bowl of breakfast bumpty bumps!


Haha that made me laugh!! !!


----------



## DocTimmie (Sep 6, 2009)

Bowl after bowl after bowl!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

BUMP PMUB BUMP PMUB


----------



## loke (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm feeling baked to perfection right now. 

Grade A brickweed mixed with Blue Moon and Hydro this mix is da bomb.


----------



## ADTR (Sep 6, 2009)

bump, early girl has me sittin pretty


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 6, 2009)

loke said:


> I'm feeling baked to perfection right now.
> 
> Grade A brickweed mixed with Blue Moon and Hydro this mix is da bomb.


Why would you mix good weed with brick?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Its Grade A tho

BUMP


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 6, 2009)

Alright just getting baked now. Bump.


----------



## Kant (Sep 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Why would you mix good weed with brick?


to make the good stuff last longer?


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> to make the good stuff last longer?


Yeah but that is like taking really fresh good fruit from your garden and making a fruit salad. Then you mix it together with some rotten fruit to make it last longer . . . . I have no problem with brick weed but if someone tried to mix it with my weed I would punch them in the eye . . .


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah but that is like taking really fresh good fruit from your garden and making a fruit salad. Then you mix it together with some rotten fruit to make it last longer . . . . I have no problem with brick weed but if someone tried to mix it with my weed I would punch them in the eye . . .


LMAO! Why not the nose or the lip?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa,


BUMP


----------



## k-town (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, BUMP!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 6, 2009)

bump after work.... relaxation !


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 6, 2009)

Workin on a sunday? that blows

Blunt bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

bumpty bump bump ... BUMP!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

im high as BUMP


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm gooona BUMP it up another one ... yeeehhaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kant (Sep 6, 2009)

hey tahoe, glad to see another hot babe in your avatar. if only I knew some of them....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Kant ... that you?  wow .... been a long time huh? jow ya bin? the wild wild west ... visit Calgary, Alberta during their Stampede in mid-July and you be beating'em off with a stick. hahahahaha 


Kant said:


> hey tahoe, glad to see another hot babe in your avatar. if only I knew some of them....


----------



## Kant (Sep 6, 2009)

haha. and how many of them are a jello shot away from the ER?


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahaha .... walk on man ... that's fukin priceless .... hahahaha .... rep rep ... man for u!! I am soooo stoned ... I love my weed!!


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy Fuck BUMP HUMP!!


----------



## leeny (Sep 6, 2009)

bump bummmp buump! ... *whew*.... finally


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 6, 2009)

Damn im high


BUMP


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 7, 2009)

baaaked bumpe


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 7, 2009)

BUMP BUMP!!

Haha T ! 

u did change ur avatar haha!!!

I banged that honey too! lol


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump.......................................


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

bumpppttyyyy bump bump


----------



## mech (Sep 7, 2009)

Hotboxing my dorm room closet right now, no smoke detector in here! Got it nice and smoky! Bump!!


----------



## partyreefer (Sep 7, 2009)

1 XXL cyclone prerolled cone blunty + 3.5g's orange crush from the oldhead downstairs = SUPERBUMP!


----------



## atcjon (Sep 7, 2009)

5 bong loads. im faded


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 7, 2009)

bizump!!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

[youtube]/v/qGI48YcGDnU&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 8, 2009)

hahahahaha ... where does this schtuph come from .... hahahahaha! bump!!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

Oldschool britsh tv, what made me what I am today, Bump!


----------



## irish farmer (Sep 8, 2009)

Sandy pollen.... BUMP


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 8, 2009)

DREAAAAMMING of a fatty right now ,, zero zero pollen on the way!


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 8, 2009)

TTT for being baked


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 8, 2009)

buuuuuuuump


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

_*b.

U.

M.

P.

!

!

!
*_


----------



## casper23 (Sep 8, 2009)

BUMP! for the soon to be bong rippen baked


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 8, 2009)

bump...............................


----------



## Klownstalker (Sep 8, 2009)

I love wake n bakes!


----------



## ToneDepth (Sep 8, 2009)

Bumppppp, just hit some super skunk and tangberry kush out of the bong.


----------



## pwizzle (Sep 8, 2009)

bump for a blunt roach in a bowl!


----------



## fairyweed (Sep 8, 2009)

.. I wanna join in all the fun reign deer games... BUMP!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 8, 2009)

lat night bake


----------



## Kribs (Sep 9, 2009)

bump 3 times a day


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 9, 2009)

Im pretty sure ive Bumped b4 - but its time to Bump again!


----------



## loke (Sep 9, 2009)

Bumpÿ I'm Båk&#281;d


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

baked I'm bumped.


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

wram and smiley baked to perfection.
B-U-M-P!!!!!


----------



## SeetRider (Sep 9, 2009)

bump

bout to get bonged out too

OG Kush x Trainwreck

get ya some


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bump


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 9, 2009)

bumpin on some mr. nice


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 9, 2009)

bumpppppp ... YOOOOO


----------



## dieselhound (Sep 10, 2009)

Puffin on beautiful Lavender....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

> bumpppppp ... YOOOOO


OOOOOYYYYYYY......pmub .....bump


----------



## dothedewb (Sep 10, 2009)

Buuumpppppp


----------



## SeetRider (Sep 10, 2009)

Tree perc Sour BUMP

breakfast of champions


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol bump.........


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Beautiful plants ! 



dieselhound said:


> Puffin on beautiful Lavender....




BUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMP


----------



## Happy Leaf (Sep 10, 2009)

cant feel my face :O


----------



## Sneezy (Sep 10, 2009)

bump i have left planet earth


----------



## midnight smoker (Sep 10, 2009)

...................bump


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 10, 2009)

*BUMP* 
​


----------



## communistcannabis (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm getting baked so this post will be relevant in t-minus 5


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Solar Bump


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 10, 2009)

Just stumbled in the door there, well tosted...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Sep 11, 2009)

bakin on some green crack.....i cant stop smoking it...


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 11, 2009)

I ate 2 brownies from some butter I made.
So body numbb.
I';m fucking baked.
9/11 on the history channel is fucked up too.
Man I cant believe it's been 8 years.
Dude people jumping out the building is so fucked up too.
I'm baked 

.................Bump


----------



## Kant (Sep 12, 2009)

4:20 am bump!


----------



## breakneck (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the urge to herbal...


----------



## SirSmokesAlot420! (Sep 12, 2009)

The Humpty dance is yo chance to do the BUMP........................ HAhAHaHAHAHahhaaaaa Im hella blown right now! YA HEARD!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 12, 2009)

breakneck said:


> I have the urge to herbal...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghG4VbUWU3Q


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM, to the PM


----------



## thebigfluff (Sep 12, 2009)

Bumparooney


----------



## Kant (Sep 12, 2009)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll bump to that


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

jus had to go get some skins so i can get baked and bump


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2009)

Inhale and relax................BUMP!


----------



## MrSmellGood (Sep 13, 2009)

Bump bump bump get it get it . . wooo i love that GDP.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 13, 2009)

Watching football bake


----------



## Master Munchie (Sep 13, 2009)

Heeeeyyyyll yeaaah!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 14, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2009)

waiting for my tea baked so much it hurts lol 
BUMP!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 14, 2009)

After work bumping!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

After munchies Bake


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL man after bake munchies! Still bumping too.


----------



## turtledurtle (Sep 14, 2009)

blueberry buzz...rippin!


----------



## loke (Sep 15, 2009)

Bump! Smokin' some purple hash and weed oil. The oil is the butter which flavors my potcorn and the lube which lubricates my senses. Feelin mighty fine right now and plan to continue all day long.


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Sep 15, 2009)

B to the ump


----------



## ElMonte74 (Sep 15, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## doogidie (Sep 15, 2009)

=[ not for four more months gentleman and ladies


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 15, 2009)

after workout BUMP


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 15, 2009)

mother fucking baked 420 bump. (started @ 420 and still goin strong.)


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 15, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## jdawg420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got home from chill with my buddys def had several bong sessions then smoke part of a blunt on my way home so im good!!! 

Bumpity Bump Bump


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 15, 2009)

i just loaded the bowl hold on......(hitting the bowl)...........ok B U M P bump bump bump


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bump


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 15, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3089038]Bubba Kush Bump [/QUOTE]
Ill bump another Bubba Kush  bump


Hey SICC, I see you've been smokin Bubba Kush for a while now. Same here my friend. Im growing 6 Bubba Kush plants right now, and Ive already harvested about 10 plants thus far. So Ill be smoking Bubba for a while.... Hahah, not that Im complaining!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 15, 2009)

other half in bed bump bumipty


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Before bed BUMP


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

girlfriend in a comma afternoon teatime bump lol. Fugging light weight leah bets bump lol


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> girlfriend in a comma afternoon teatime bump lol. Fugging light weight leah bets bump lol


Lol, im guessing your twiching at this stage


----------



## Stuski (Sep 16, 2009)

bumb from the bubbler


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2009)

Richie LxP said:


> Lol, im guessing your twiching at this stage


nah im fine. Tho i do twitch alot anyway lol. My gf made the mistake of sitting in the armchair of dreams lmao, that girl can sleep for her country lol. Gotta nice head buzz myself tho so ima gonna bump again lol


----------



## SeetRider (Sep 16, 2009)

Well my stomach is growling and my eyes are burning and I still have another hit to take..bump for my cat too


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2009)

Bubba Kush Bump


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 16, 2009)

Blunt burning in the bathroom bump


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 16, 2009)

LICKmyDICKriu said:


> fuck you guys.....bump


LOL what's your deal man why the hate vibes I think you need to smoke a few more blunts then bump with a better attitude


----------



## fairyweed (Sep 16, 2009)

....bump??? .... ouu weed brownies... bumpie bump!


----------



## Darkstreets (Sep 16, 2009)

rippin bongs all afternoon bump tha shit mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Sep 16, 2009)

bump bump bumpety bump. packed a fat bowl, havent smoked for a couple days and this feels fantastic, my eyes are really red


----------



## dwizzle07 (Sep 16, 2009)

i'll bump for two reasons! first because im high so high 

second because i got bumped for paying £20 for 2.5!! not my normal 3.5 kiss-ass


----------



## grow space (Sep 16, 2009)

baked as a baker.....


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

Potato bake bump on some scrummy widow


----------



## loke (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump Afgoo and purple kush and I was checking my music collection when I suddenly realized that I have wasted a lot of money on Kanye West (what can I say I'm a sucker for clever wordplay mixed with jungle boogy beats {LOL}). Anyhow, I have a lot if CD breaking and file deleting to do. 

I don't care if he keeps going on tv and crying and whining just for the purpose of getting some of his dignity back. What he did was so unacceptable it's unconscionable to think about. 

I never could imagine that that arrogant prick could be allowed to act out in the manner he did. He was condescending towards the public and that is not right. WTF? Does he think he's the king of this fucking reality or what?

I'm sorry guys I'm just upset that I now can't get high and listen to some of Kanye's better works, I can't in good spirit support, or be heard supporting trash like him.


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love everyone. You guys have given me alot of help getting my 1st grow ready.

Thanks for all the support and happy 420.

Keep strong in the fight for legalization!


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 18, 2009)

daily bake goin on.... wish yall all a toasty evening with some good bud. I know I am.



if yall like old classic rock and roll
listen to this its on youtube

paranoid - by Grand Funk Railroad. 

Amazing piece of music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rppsj-8KQEo


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Sep 18, 2009)

Homegrown Bubba Kush Bump

FYI, I harvested another Bubba Kush plant today. Looks like I'll get 2 ounces after its dried/


----------



## Otacon (Sep 19, 2009)

Reporting in, sir. I'm as high as a fucking kite, sir.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUMP


----------



## Hubert (Sep 19, 2009)

I just noticed this thread for the first time...so bump everyday since I joined LOL


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 19, 2009)

im blown hah


----------



## loke (Sep 19, 2009)

Giving bump where bump is due, I'm high off purple kush AND purple crush. Heelll yaes!!!


----------



## Quickset (Sep 19, 2009)

Toasted  thanks to the gifter of some unknown indica. 

It took me like 20 minutes to write this .... arg...


----------



## thechoroid (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh there you are thread!BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2009)

bump to the


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 19, 2009)

A nice high so bump from my seat to yours all in RIU land


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 20, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 22, 2009)

baked and chillin to this song..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY

so awesome.....Peace


----------



## yarddog35 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great song...perfect right now

Oh...bump


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 22, 2009)

yarddog35 said:


> Great song...perfect right now
> 
> Oh...bump


Mark Farner is one of my favorite guitarist. And he's old enough to be my dad. Matter of fact it was my Dad that introduced me to GFR. 

He saw a Black Sabbath CD in my truck and said "If you like them , check this out and handed me the Red Album." I ordered a copy of my own the very next day from Amazon.

Here is another great song by GFR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related

peace


----------



## leeny (Sep 22, 2009)

got me my mr.nice guy,
and I pay it my respects by lighting it on fire ...
hell yeah! 
and now... people owe ME money! fucking niiiice!



*edit: I just realized how nicely smileys complement my words.... like pictures in a book...
mmm I like pictures *


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just smoked some Purple and man I got couch lock bad


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2009)

Safari, so goody
Bump


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 24, 2009)

bump... for now


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 24, 2009)

After Waffles BUMP


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 24, 2009)

Been smokin polm and white widow all day.....Bump


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 24, 2009)

I AM STONED.

Peace


----------



## RichThaMan (Sep 24, 2009)

First post an i is baked off some real nice Hash Plant


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 24, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> I AM STONED.


I agree with this guy ^

i'm fucking baked !


----------



## mr spliff (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump lol, baked.............


----------



## saynotothebs (Sep 24, 2009)

bumping cause im baked...fried toasted to a crisp, no i aint talking about my color...


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 24, 2009)

baked and fried and fit to be tied .... with my ice cream honey ... LOL!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm fucking BAKED !


bump


----------



## grow space (Sep 25, 2009)

WOOW...Baked heavily......Hehehehe



Passing the J....


----------



## 91teggs (Sep 25, 2009)

Fukin RIPPPPPED just smoked a Century Sam with exactly 1.7grams of OG KUSH to my face. yummmmmmmy..


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 25, 2009)

grow space said:


> WOOW...Baked heavily......Hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Passing the J....


Grabs the  just harvested a lower bud put it In the oven and  that shit oh ya before I forget bump for me and bump my gf


Handing off the cause I'm


----------



## smoker toker (Sep 25, 2009)

purplebud27 said:


> Handing off the cause I'm


*takes the *

woooo tokin on some hydro... $100 for a quarter O... I'm fuckin ripped and I've only had a tokes 


*passes the * Who's next?


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump!

Wake and bake!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm awoke... loving the morning light... listening to the pina colada song!!


----------



## icarius91 (Sep 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

BUMP ..... loving my morning javabean in the peace and silence of a sunrise.


----------



## Benassi (Sep 26, 2009)

BUMP!

Smoked 2 bowls of OG Herojuana with Sour OG Bubble Hash on top at 0837. WOOO!


----------



## loke (Sep 26, 2009)

Schmokin ze dutch?, yes, that's what I'm doin, I'm hittin some blue moon and white sattin, feelin umm I dunno I'm too out of it to tell but it seems like absolute and complete perfection in and of all.

Potent peace to all of you too.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 26, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## BPJR (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump...
Just had a bowl of Willy's and one of Afgooey. 
Not a bad way to start the day!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 26, 2009)

back onto the icecreamhoneymoney .... oooooyyyaaaaa .... the DQ, something different everytime!


----------



## casper23 (Sep 27, 2009)

BUMP..... breaking in my new bowl!


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Sep 28, 2009)

i bump, Cute pipe though,


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 28, 2009)

Been doing bong hits flat out since 3....BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grow space (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump....

Some good medical Mj I smoked....Feel so fuzzy....


----------



## Quickset (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm Bumped !


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

Bumper harvest BUMP


----------



## uriah (Sep 29, 2009)

holy bumpbump batman!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 29, 2009)

BLUMP


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 29, 2009)

S T O N E D 



Peace


----------



## toocoolo (Sep 29, 2009)

Bump! And also just harvested! Feel my joy!!! Bump!!!


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya im half bumped right now, ill post back when Im completely bumped ;p


----------



## Priscilla420 (Sep 29, 2009)

Buuuuuuuump!!


----------



## purplebud27 (Sep 30, 2009)

Late night bump man I am toasted


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2009)

cheese on toast muncha bump


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Sep 30, 2009)

!!!!!!!pmub


----------



## uriah (Sep 30, 2009)

no need to be scared of things that go BUMP in the night


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

Sunny afternoon topple topple BUMP!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 4, 2009)

NFL Sunday BUMP!


----------



## Sneezy (Oct 4, 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡d&#623;nq


----------



## casper23 (Oct 4, 2009)

just got off work bump!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 4, 2009)

buuuuuuuuump.........


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 5, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

Bump! plus i just hit the bong for the first time... yes, in life lmfao


----------



## Permabuzz (Oct 5, 2009)

Goin to work: bump! Haha


----------



## icemanv2 (Oct 5, 2009)

bump!
2 Bong's to the dome


----------



## rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! (Oct 5, 2009)

zz..zzZZZzzzz..zZZZZzzz....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 7, 2009)

bump 




rollmeUPoneSCOTTY! said:


> zz..zzZZZzzzz..zZZZZzzz....


agreed...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning baked to buggery and the suns still out yay! 
BUMP


----------



## Groga (Oct 8, 2009)

BUMP! ...ouyeeaah


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 8, 2009)

bump...

redwood kush


----------



## loke (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm house/babysitting my brothers kids for a few weeks. Omfg the monsters are wild feral rugrats that absolutely refuse to listen, they don't speak 'directionese'' or 'listenese', they only speak 'what ever they want with ease -ese' damn spoiled little adorable redeaming quality milk suckin mother.....ahhhh

Least I get to smoke all the mans Juicy Fruit (weed). When I can successfully lock myself into the garage that is.

I get called a 'stupid meany' for cleaning up after them, feeding them, saving them from extreme pain and reading them a good night story. What an arrangement...

Anyone remember those old Problem Child movies? It ain't got nothing on these kids man shit<----- oh sorry wait I can't say cuss words oh shit FUCK ASS BITCH!!!

At least I'm high off tootie fruity or what ever.


----------



## Natural77 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hitting black widow... ggggreeeeaaattt !


----------



## Natural77 (Oct 9, 2009)

Buuuummmmpppp


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 9, 2009)

bump... cause the preds won opening day, and i was baked............


----------



## ThePresident (Oct 9, 2009)

bump/ just had my wakeNbake. some good ole kush that was harvested a lil early for that uplifting morning buzz!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2009)

3002nd bump


----------



## stickey (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## uriah (Oct 9, 2009)

bump squared


----------



## Priscilla420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Buuuuuuuuump !!


----------



## past times (Oct 9, 2009)

bump buuummppp


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a woo bump...

Bump...

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2009)

BLUMP


----------



## jdizzy (Oct 9, 2009)

Bump diddy, bump, bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 9, 2009)

before bed buuump


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

just up, bumpin my wake and bake lol


----------



## akilleez (Oct 10, 2009)

I just smoked a $20 sack that I was supposed to sell!


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

akilleez said:


> I just smoked a $20 sack that I was supposed to sell!



Dont foget to BUMP then


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 10, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheesey bumpy bake, feel like im trippin


----------



## madcatter (Oct 10, 2009)

Absolutely Godsmacked....bump


----------



## Fader1 (Oct 10, 2009)

BUMP! all motha fuckin day


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 11, 2009)

buuuump...........


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump.

Just after finishing a fattie.


----------



## GreenThumbHippy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sooooo fuckin bumped!


----------



## superman9189 (Oct 12, 2009)

bump bump  hit


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 12, 2009)

before bed buuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

Just skining up with some nice cheese and looking at it thinkin u dont need this joint ur stoned enough already. Phuck that tho its the weekend!!! lmao 
BUMP!!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 13, 2009)

^ lol


Apparently rollitup.com doesn't work.... 


Buuuump


----------



## HowYouLikeDemApples (Oct 13, 2009)

Hell ya 

BUMP


----------



## Merlyn (Oct 14, 2009)

Wake up bump


----------



## kronic1989 (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn son, I grow some nice shit.. Im ripped.


----------



## doowmd (Oct 14, 2009)

BUMP
toke
BUNP
i mean 
BUMP
i've had enough




psych
(taking hit)
BUMP


----------



## golddog (Oct 14, 2009)

Triple XXX OG


----------



## loke (Oct 15, 2009)

* BUMP, Bakin off some strong street acquired chronic mixed with some dispensary bought Purple Kush. yeah its takin me way too long to write this so yeah im baked as fuck.

Smoke on


----------



## Boxofrape (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm up in the crab nebula, dancing like a magician.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 15, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## vtguy429 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bump. I would like to thank sour diesel for making this post possible


----------



## skiskate (Oct 16, 2009)

Just cut my fucking middle finger bad and lost the nail so definetly gettin baked!

Bump it up.


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 16, 2009)

baked bump


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 16, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> bump bump bump



BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 16, 2009)

buh buh buh


buuuuuuuump


----------



## Dylan360 (Oct 17, 2009)

baked again here and i been up a whole what 15 minutes  bump


----------



## Zeplike (Oct 17, 2009)

Boxofrape said:


> I'm up in the crab nebula, dancing like a magician.


its hard to beat that^ but i went 3 pages back to find thisand yes i am back

crazy story i met a guy in a head shop today, who asked me about my purchase, then somehow ended up talking about weed- and bam. i have some dank "cali weed" according to him, i dont know the strain. but it smells like a morning brew of coffee in weed heaven. mostly earthly with slight citrusness....mmmmm.



edit earthy**


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

Psychotic cheese bump!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bump

Took yesterday off to give my lungs a break. Now my tolerance is crazy low... in just one day...


----------



## loke (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm baked az and playing my Keyboard, I gotta cake with a synth, it's pretty sweet.

I'm thinking about makin it big with something I got you know guys, fuck this spinning in place, I want the books, the movies, the music already god damn it.

I need to learn how to stand tall though you know, no more standing in greats shadows, I will reinvent the way everyone looks at shadows and watch as everyone stands on their own alternative dimentional selves which is, as we precieve it, just a shadow, you all will see. (as soon as I get out of the insane asylum right? hahah no, no bitch this aint crazy talk like some subway jo or some shit, I'm speaking of a better, newer logic)

peace out


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 25, 2009)

Bump... Im baked


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Oct 30, 2009)

BUMP bump blue dream purple haze crossed iz the shit bumpybump i love where i live hahahahhahaha


----------



## RichThaMan (Oct 31, 2009)

Baked & baking some more. bumpp


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## jammin screw (Oct 31, 2009)

.... Maaaaan.... Felt like I wrecked into a purple paradise


----------



## Groga (Oct 31, 2009)

helo fellow stoners from all around the globe, today is a good day!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Groga said:


> helo fellow stoners from all around the globe, today is a good day!


^ lol

Bump


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 1, 2009)

i think its time to bump it up!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 1, 2009)

ak47xNYCD adn using a enw vaporizer, man I am so baked I feel like a cake but my name isnt jake so go jump in a lake


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

justgetting ready for the last formula one race of the season on cheese and psychosis in a blunt cough cough passs>? Bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2009)

BUMP

FUC THE YANKEES


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 4, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3346159]BUMP

FUC THE YANKEES


[/QUOTE]
What's up with all the hate? 

Celebration of the World Series champs Bump


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Nov 5, 2009)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 and something sticky = Great Day


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 5, 2009)

of course I'm baked!

BUmp


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> What's up with all the hate?
> 
> Celebration of the World Series champs Bump



lol who dosnt hate the Yankees? oh yea, Yankee fans! 

BUMPIN in the AM to the PM


----------



## capecodkid (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump Bump.........The yanks do suck


----------



## loke (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm gonna do a dry bump right now because in a few seconds I'll be too baked as fuck. Lol


----------



## punker (Nov 7, 2009)

Bump!! I need to make more charactersssss..........


----------



## punchout (Nov 7, 2009)

bump 

at one of those points where I am already smiling, but yet trying to smile some more... ya dig?


----------



## loke (Nov 7, 2009)

Bump in the night, it's like 1:00am and I can't stop smoking dank man


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 7, 2009)

buuump. 

Gona take a nap now


----------



## loke (Nov 9, 2009)

Bumpidy bump! Man I'm high as the stars right now.

Smoke on


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice afternoon Bump...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 9, 2009)

Bubba Kush BUMP!!


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 10, 2009)

Bumpy Bump 
Peace


----------



## IregAt420 (Nov 10, 2009)

I havent been high in a week and a half...college dorm life sucks. I miss at home with my bro chillin and tokin. bump to all you lucky guys who can smoke on call. keep tokin for guys like me brosives!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Nov 10, 2009)

an early mornin bump. well if u consider 9:50 early, and I do. so....


bump


----------



## grow space (Nov 10, 2009)

Baaaakeed to shreadds.....


----------



## MidnightBaker (Nov 10, 2009)

guilty as charged


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 10, 2009)

bump... just hit the bong, getting my Da Buddha vape in 2 days!


----------



## loke (Nov 10, 2009)

BuMp I'm holdin some good weed in my lungs as I type this gettin baked as hell, Pinapple Express is playing on tv and I'm just enjoying the hell out of life right now. Who the fk cares if that sounds ghey or whatever. I'm just feelin fine and if there was a possibility that I could some how Telepathicly share my good high with all of you tokers who are dry right now, I totally would dudes......it would be like "my high to your mind, my tokes to your thoughts, our thoughts are one....my high to your mind" haha that would be Vulcan awesome! Aha

please kick my ass


----------



## Buddreams (Nov 10, 2009)

can u debump for not being baked?


----------



## loke (Nov 10, 2009)

Buddreams said:


> can u debump for not being baked?


if you can get baked without getting baked I think maybe at *that* point you've earned it, so bump away my friend if however you don't feel baked without getting baked then you can't bump in this venue, this is a bump for bake only thread, very formal and unbaked people cannot not bump!

(snickers)

mmmmm Snickers


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump....

just finished a bowl of chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2009)

all day every day>>>>>
BHUMP!


----------



## loke (Nov 13, 2009)

Bump and [oh no here comes another weird comment of Lokes peeps] 

I'm higher than...hell? Why Hell? isn't that supposed to be low?... Nah, I'm higher than Heaven's Hell at least. Or just baked as fuck that about says it, of course I made yall say 'fuck' in your minds which was bad of me damn Ima bitch ass shitty crappy person for doing that. Sorry.

Smoke on....


----------



## loke (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, I'm smokin some Hindu kush that I got fir my birthday. Man I got a busload of pasties from a Despensary nearby too man, matter of fact, I'm suckin on the first weed lolipop I've ever eatin, right now and it's good, I'm doing good, it's all good all over ya feel me?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 13, 2009)

one of the strangest BUMPS i've ever had


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2009)

I find the times i should bump i cant be botherd to, so Ill bump for the future.
Not saying im not baked but ill get better as trhe day wears on lol
BUMP!!!


----------



## maxwelljr (Nov 14, 2009)

Made some gumby hash.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 16, 2009)

74th Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

still Bumpin


----------



## valleygurl (Nov 16, 2009)

any guys wanna c my bare ass?
im a chick btw


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

sure you are bump


----------



## ford442 (Nov 16, 2009)

bibbidy bobbidy bump


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP iT uP!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump d Sh*t Outta this!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2009)

tired bump lol


----------



## Vnice (Nov 16, 2009)

wak n bakn n bumpin! ~V~


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 16, 2009)

hermie killin bump


----------



## grow space (Nov 16, 2009)

Toked form a gravity...Heavy tokes...

Its time to float...


----------



## loke (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump cuz I'm baked off some grade a+++ ( yep I'm a dick-sizing bastard) Banana Kush. 

One word, one hit, one high.

Wishin you all were here to toke this with me to see what I mean about this shit.

Smoke on anyways.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP! to the smell of gods gift!!


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 16, 2009)

Just hit my da buddha vape.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 16, 2009)

BuMp! i need a vap!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2009)

BONG BUMP 

vapes


----------



## sheskunk (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm baked. and i love cookies.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Before Bed Bump


----------



## First Time Growin (Nov 17, 2009)

smoking some sour diesel, so high right now and L4D2 just came out, roommate got it at the midnight release haha


----------



## kev.au (Nov 17, 2009)

High on some Early Durban (home grown) very nice body high.. cheers.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

Stoned on JWH-073, all around great stone and high.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 17, 2009)

cig break bump (while baked)bongin it.


----------



## Fader1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## loke (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump, hella baked off some Pineapple Express mixed with Banana Kush.

Smoke on.....


----------



## sheskunk (Nov 17, 2009)

green crack on this end.


----------



## loke (Nov 17, 2009)

Bumpin with the beat. Hindu Kush and pineapple express make a perfect mix, y'all should try it. The tastes compliment eachother quite nicely and this high is like a dissasociative, slow motion dream haze of bliss high, it's comfort and perfection basically.

Keep on, smokin on.


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 22, 2009)

Hittin the vape!


----------



## 1twstdFCK (Nov 22, 2009)

WATER BONG ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## loke (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump, I'm toking a mixture of all the weed I've had in the last couple of months. It's harsh but sends me into orbit like no other.


----------



## JayDoe71 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice Thread, I purchased a new bong and am smoking my last harvest, Snow White from Nirvana....strong, astringent, widow, stoned. I'm beginning to notice the longer it sits in the jar the better it gets!!! Definetely stoned, I've been working on this now for like 20 min!!!


----------



## Imlovinit (Nov 22, 2009)

Yup jst hit outta my Sherlock, to bad it's crap Mids! The beers help!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2009)

Bumped over here


----------



## uriah (Nov 22, 2009)

bumper to bumper


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

Kush Bump, and some crushed pills snorted bump, and a 12 pac of High Lifes, damn i love NFL sundays   


GO EAGLES!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 22, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3430267]Kush Bump, and some crushed pills snorted bump, and a 12 pac of High Lifes, damn i love NFL sundays   
[/QUOTE]
lol sounds like a good time to me.

Vape bump


----------



## loke (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm bumping because i'm baked! House mix por vida!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Hijack and Lavender blend in this bowl and I'm bumped!


----------



## TigerClock (Nov 24, 2009)

Bump a lump !


----------



## TheStonedChef (Nov 24, 2009)

bump, just contemplating my new grow setup while smoking some Sour D-


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

BUmp Bump BUMP! just chilling, kinda sick


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

Popping open a Session and having an early afternoon vapor BUMP!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

FYI I'm eating frozen marshmallows dipped in chocolate.MMMMMM


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 24, 2009)

I just had two egg in holes with six thick slices of bacon


----------



## thizz13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bump. 

I'm lost in some parking lot WTF!!!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 24, 2009)

Bacon!!! Mmmmmmmm


----------



## loke (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMp! Just got treated to some good Kush and now I'm at home smokin house mix n sippin on some Smirnoff Ice watchin a Cheers marathon, auh, life is good right now.


----------



## comoc1 (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMP! I'm enjoying my second bowl of home grown BlackJack with the misses while we drive to the inlaws for Thanksgiving! I'm gonna get baked, then eat myself into a stuper of carbohydrates, tryptophan, and thc!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 25, 2009)

BLUMP!!!!


----------



## NI420 (Nov 25, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Yaboii (Nov 25, 2009)

Bump bump bumpity bump bump bump........


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 25, 2009)

BUmp Bump BUMP!! just got backed. Did the last of thanksgiving shopping with my father in law . Just played 4 games of MWF2 on Xbox 360. just chillen scrolling thru now


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 26, 2009)

damn, i was gon say hit me up, but i got PS3, gotta love that free internet service 

BUMP!!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 26, 2009)

The.y neeed to collaborate eventually. I have mad peeps that got PS3 and i can't play with them then again i do have peeps on 360 but it would be cool to get all nets, Live, together..
.
.



[QUOTE="SICC";3447084]damn, i was gon say hit me up, but i got PS3, gotta love that free internet service 

BUMP!!!!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThePresident (Nov 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea i never thought of that, that would be legit


BUMP!!!


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Nov 28, 2009)

bump.. bump bump thats the sound of da 15's while they hittin in my trunk.


----------



## worm5376 (Nov 28, 2009)

BUmp, Im not baked cuzz im bone dry
But i figured i just pass thru and see whatsup. Sup SICC


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

Aint too much, about to BUMP

 (i never logg out, so im always online lol)


----------



## vipdahustla (Nov 28, 2009)

A Lil Diamond OG did the trick. I paused after the first sentence for no apparent reason. The End!!!!!

I should have already hit reply by now.............


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 1, 2009)

lift off !


Buuump


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2009)

bump welcome to winter in the northern hemisphear lol.


----------



## loke (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump I'm baked off some alaskin kush *coff! coff! COUGh!! Coff coff cooooooof............it's good shit.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 1, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3457691]Aint too much, about to BUMP

 (i never logg out, so im always online lol)[/QUOTE]

I hear you on that. Still wishing they had Xbox360 & ps3 linked. shit needs to happen asap!!!


----------



## FreddieMercury (Dec 1, 2009)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## zeppelin (Dec 1, 2009)

bumpalicious


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

Bump!!!!


----------



## loke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bump I've dodged high tolerance once again with this really strong combo of Amsterdam Kush and Alaskan Kush and I'm now extremely Baked. 

Smoke on....


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish I could bump soooo bad haha, but unfortunately I can only post.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 2, 2009)

BUMP! sup SICC. Going out looking for another job today since i got laid of. at least they didn't deny my unemployment. thinking about going back to school if they have open areas that can help me excel in my field, Plus unemployment will give me an extension on it and pay for it, and i don't have to give them a dime back. BIZUMP MOTHA FUCKA> O and i'm still waiting on a mod to check in on this neg REP i have . everyone knows i dont bullshit nor cause any drama. Do me a favor mods. just this once. i dont ask for much


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 2, 2009)

bakkkkked bumppppp.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 2, 2009)

Just ripped a nice bongload.


----------



## Zeplike (Dec 2, 2009)

so baked that i just scrolled with down key down the toke-n-talk forum in tune with the guitar in garden grove with my feet moving to the other beat...just thought it was worthy of a bump


----------



## Vindicated (Dec 3, 2009)

b...u...m...m............ p


----------



## loke (Dec 3, 2009)

Baked, so I bump! (Blueberry Kush and Grandaddy Purple).


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 3, 2009)

Just took 2 gravity bong rips. Sooo lit.  Bump bump.


----------



## Ghosteh (Dec 3, 2009)

Just took 3 bong rips of OG Kush. De-stroyed.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 3, 2009)

Bubble hash and Hijack bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 3, 2009)

Just smoked half a blunt I found that I had totally forgotten about and decently baked.


----------



## cnalley87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ahhhhh Trainwreck


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2009)

bump smokin on me own some skunk special and cheese keif


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fuck, I'm not bumped but im drinking. WHAT WHAT!!


----------



## NI420 (Dec 3, 2009)

nepalise soft black  bump!


----------



## loke (Dec 3, 2009)

I guess I'll bump even though it's been an hour and a half since I last smoked, I'm still stoned as fuckin get out. Grandaddy Purp has spoiled me tonight baby!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2009)

bubba kush bump!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Some sort of kush bump...

... can't remember what kind lol


----------



## Vindicated (Dec 3, 2009)

bump for being drunk. god damn malt liqueur. 2 cans of Max live, picked up at 7/11. taste kinda like piss mixed with punch, but i'm drinking wit a straw and I think one more can and I'll be seeing double. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee drunk druinkl pong onbg *(wtf)drukl


----------



## mr west (Dec 4, 2009)

only weed and tea pass my lips this morning wake an bake early jackflash BUMP!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 4, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM to the PM


----------



## SLH (Dec 4, 2009)

Bump for Master Kush, smoked like an hour ago and am still fucking stoned as shit.


----------



## Ghosteh (Dec 4, 2009)

+bump for OG Kush


----------



## jeb5304 (Dec 4, 2009)

off some high beasters.


----------



## ford442 (Dec 5, 2009)

i bump it like a man cow
bumpa bump ya
i bump it when you think i won't bump it
long after you think i should have stopped a bump'in
i'm bumpin like a man cow...

bump ya!!


----------



## NI420 (Dec 5, 2009)

bump

wake and bakes just so special


----------



## loke (Dec 5, 2009)

BUMP n molest this thread in the comment-gina with my infos of my state of Baked Goodness!

Hmm, are munchies like the proverbial after-fuck cigarette?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 5, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## nutfoot (Dec 5, 2009)

BUMP and FUCK snowstorms >.<


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just ripped a bong... gunna go load up another bowl.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 5, 2009)

vape before bed bump... :yawn:


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 6, 2009)

Been rippin' the bong to get rid of a hangover.


----------



## Operation 420 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, C-99 doesn't get me "baked", but I'm definitely "high". So /bump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 6, 2009)

STILL BUMPIN


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 6, 2009)

bump, bump........and bump


----------



## panpan (Dec 6, 2009)

bump! bump! pass


----------



## bigbudmike (Dec 6, 2009)

Bu.bu.bu..bu.bu bump!!!


----------



## iplantvirgin (Dec 6, 2009)

bu......cough,cough, oh , sorry .BUmp


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 6, 2009)

bump! plus the refresher  just for fun!


----------



## 562FireK (Dec 7, 2009)

Bone Crusher. O_O Bummmmmmmmp.


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 7, 2009)

BUMP 'cause i'm higher than a kite


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 7, 2009)

Just had a nice wake n' bake sesh.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 7, 2009)

first snowfall this morning... decided to take the vape for a roady and enjoy the scenery. 

Beautiful ! 


Bump


----------



## Lukien (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumppppp


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lukien said:


> Bumppppp


Welcome to the site. ENJOY !


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 7, 2009)

Its raining in Cali BUMP 

sippin on a cheesy ass Coors Light LOL


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 7, 2009)

BUMP SOME middies in the chill outside... Watching Pawn Stars;;


----------



## loke (Dec 8, 2009)

Bump! I just felt _real_ I don't even know if I can explain it, I felt as if I was a little kid again, for a few moments i felt as relaxed and care free as I felt back then, it felt so comfortable. Before having my spirit robbed from me by the Christian religion and my heart broken by all of my former romances, before all of my failures happened, for a minute there I felt as if those things had never happened. I was a euphoric child.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 8, 2009)

its BUMPIN cold outside, even for Cali


----------



## madcatter (Dec 8, 2009)

Just finishing up some of the work around my grow and just blazed a great white russian and have Supertramp on the tunes... some times life is very good... the simple life is very good... ah to be laid back...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

took a nap after pounding some brews. time for a wake an bake at 5:30 pm


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm baked thanks, RIU is dead and boring tonight..


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to TVDUCK to watch my name is Earl season 3, goodbye.


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Dec 8, 2009)

BUMP! im zippedidoodaad


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 9, 2009)

Vaping some bubble hash bump


----------



## loke (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump if I'm Baked! Schmokin' some dealers choice.....as I just typed that I realized that would make a most excellent strain name 'dealers choice' ahah, I can think of all kinds of strain names, I wonder if I were to make a thread with unique strain names would any of them stick, as this is a forum of growers afterall. Hmm, I should totally make a grow game for RIU, where you have to grow plants before bugs eat them and catch falling buds, haha that would be sick. Lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump as always


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 9, 2009)

little bit of country cruising..

Bump.


----------



## lunari (Dec 9, 2009)

bumpity bump


----------



## gfx (Dec 9, 2009)

the bass on tool songs really stabs at you


oh yeah

bump


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump some middies . Played some cod MWF2. just chillen now


----------



## ent931 (Dec 9, 2009)

bump baked on some burmese kush


----------



## james2222 (Dec 9, 2009)

blazzed!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 9, 2009)

Bump.................


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2009)

have some called green garden, or the green gardener.
Tastes hash from the pipe with minty fressh out of the vape.


----------



## iplantvirgin (Dec 9, 2009)

a bump of blueberry indica before bedtime:]


----------



## kjar (Dec 9, 2009)

baked on the home grown


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 10, 2009)

Baked off the bongloads.


----------



## ent931 (Dec 10, 2009)

bump baked on some pineapple express


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 11, 2009)

Rippin' the bong as usual.


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2009)

morning wake and bake with some very potant morocan black>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BumP!!!!


----------



## grow space (Dec 11, 2009)

Widow Wake and bake...Then some after lunch tokes


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Vape bump. 

sooooo tired


----------



## Otacon (Dec 12, 2009)

Random mids wake 'n bake bump


----------



## YobSmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Bu.. wait, what?


b u m p


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 12, 2009)

Just ripped a 4:20 sesh.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 12, 2009)

Just ripped another bowl, now gunna go play some 360.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Baked and drunk. Buuuump


----------



## loke (Dec 12, 2009)

Bump I'm smokn some Cali chronic now, just thougt I'd drop everything I was doing just to inform stangers on the Internet that I'm now ingesting Marijuana and have now reached jezuz pipes super stoner status.




......I know.


----------



## funkyjunk (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi every one. 

First post.

Im hi.

Nice site!


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

funkyjunk said:


> Hi every one.
> 
> First post.
> 
> ...



welcome Funkyjunk, what ya smoking to be baked?

Morning skunk special and soft black hash >>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2009)

Morning wakers, bakers and shakers, just finished my morning 1 gram jegoint of Headband. BRAW!!

I have finally managed to log on to RIU. Peace brothers and sisters of the gardens and potting sheds around the world.

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2009)

DST said:


> Morning wakers, bakers and shakers, just finished my morning 1 gram jegoint of Headband. BRAW!!
> 
> I have finally managed to log on to RIU. Peace brothers and sisters of the gardens and potting sheds around the world.
> 
> DST


Morning sir Is yA head a throbbin? I love that high pressure crainium stone


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 13, 2009)

Just ripped a big late night/early morning bowl.


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> Morning sir Is yA head a throbbin? I love that high pressure crainium stone


 The band was in full effect. Topping up now...


----------



## Otacon (Dec 13, 2009)

Just smoked my 3rd today. A great day it is


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 13, 2009)

Bumpin before football, GO EAGLES


----------



## loke (Dec 13, 2009)

Bump, baked off some good weed. Watchin Ren & Stimpy on iTunes, Feelin' fine.


----------



## grow space (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello..Just toked after a good sauna...Blazing on some of that great, sweet widow bud...

Im floating dudes........


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 13, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3519671]Bumpin before football, GO EAGLES

[/QUOTE]

GO Eagles!? is someone in my neighborhood?


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 13, 2009)

Just ripped the usual 4:20 bowl.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## worm5376 (Dec 13, 2009)

wow! that just happened. BUMP!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Picked this up this afternoon, is called true misty. Spells like a pine forest and hits like a lemon tree after. Very trippy, but a good energentic stone compared to couch lock.

*


----------



## herbygrower (Dec 13, 2009)

bump and bumping i cant go to sleep ....wu


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 13, 2009)

Ripped a couple of big bowls not too long ago.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 14, 2009)

Bumpin' the bowls.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 14, 2009)

Am I the only one getting baked as shit today?


----------



## loke (Dec 15, 2009)

Bumped cuz i'm baked! Lemon Kush is the kiss of life today.

When I get home in 2 hours i'm gonna bust out my Grandaddy Purp and get baked as fuck I can't wait!

Smoke on!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 15, 2009)

BUMPIN some citrus middies


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 15, 2009)

Bubba Kush bump


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bump them middies again


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 16, 2009)

After Waffles BUMP


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 16, 2009)

¡u&#477;&#387;&#633;o&#623; u&#477;&#647;n&#387; `p&#477;&#670;&#592;q &#623;&#592; &#305;


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sneezy said:


> ¡u&#477;&#387;&#633;o&#623; u&#477;&#647;n&#387; `p&#477;&#670;&#592;q &#623;&#592; &#305;


^^^^^^^^^ in translation Bump?


----------



## loke (Dec 16, 2009)

Bump, bump, bump! Quit all the fackin' bumpin I'm hella high off Lemon Kush and I'm sound sensitive damn it!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2009)

vaping some True Misty or Afghan Misty, not really sure but its lemony and easy to vap.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 16, 2009)

ya, i think I am pretty much baked for most of the morning and probably till bed around midnight.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 16, 2009)

baked as shit.


----------



## grow space (Dec 17, 2009)

BuMpiN......High I am, yes...Its nice!!!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bumping middies watching music videos on youtube


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 17, 2009)

smoked a couple blunts on the road; i'm now watching Conspiracy Theory...

buuuump


----------



## vapeape (Dec 17, 2009)

ha ha ha ha haahahahahahahahahahaahahahahheheheheeheheheheheeheheheha


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 17, 2009)

Just ripped a nice big bowl.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 17, 2009)

god im bumped


----------



## lightsgreenaction (Dec 17, 2009)

Bong rippp....stared at the fire for a while....bong ripppppp.....ate a box of godiva chocolates....rippp


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bumpin, played a few games of MWF2. I'm tapped out.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

wake and bake to the first snow fall of december lol. Dank Dairy Cheese x cheese bx1 freebe seeds lol

Bumpin listening to rage


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 19, 2009)

BUmpin, watching the snow fall outside.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 19, 2009)

blueberry vape bump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

Bong Bump


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

hash bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

Baked as shit.


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

lovely sunny sunday morning bump. Gonna go play in the snow today lol


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yuuuup. Vape bump.


----------



## kevin (Dec 20, 2009)

coffee and a bowl of white widow, good morning all my riu friends!!!!!


----------



## MMJSpots (Dec 20, 2009)

bump.. smoking about 6 different strains right now


----------



## herbavor (Dec 20, 2009)

first post yeew lol  yes im high


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder how many bumps are on a log? hmmmmm
home made oil / blades


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2009)

well there was #*3278* posts till I posted so thats a lot of bumps.
Soft black hash coverd in cheese bump


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

mr west said:


> well there was #*3278* posts till I posted so thats a lot of bumps.
> Soft black hash coverd in cheese bump


Bump...
joint of Honeydew


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Dec 20, 2009)

higher than the starz


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2009)

Bubba bump


----------



## hardroc (Dec 20, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh there we goooooooooooooooooo bump
Honey dew


----------



## Magnetar (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got baked bumpy bumpy


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 20, 2009)

still Bumpin


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice and baked.  I think I'll got hit another bowl.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 21, 2009)

Baked as shit, just in time for my 200th post.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn I'm fucking blazed and it's not even noon


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm BLazed too and i have to Pick up my daughter in 1 hour. Time to hit the coffee and take a warm shower


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 21, 2009)

Cold pizza and kush gotta get ready to go too


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 21, 2009)

Curry followed by a morrocan hash spliff.......BUMPPPPPP!!!


----------



## kevin (Dec 23, 2009)

a cup of coffee, a bowl of white widow, and i'm off to work.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 23, 2009)

some good random weed from the local dealer 
bump


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## loke (Dec 23, 2009)

Bump I'm waked n baked off some Sensy and watchin Rat Race, it's funny az man lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2009)

Bumpin in the PM


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 23, 2009)

Got some good shit from a local. =D
Bump+


----------



## hardroc (Dec 23, 2009)

Still smoking the same bag
Bump


----------



## High Time 420 (Dec 23, 2009)

BUMP, Wasted on some snow white and stella. 4.00am


----------



## BcKuSh99 (Dec 23, 2009)

bumpity boooo


----------



## hardroc (Dec 24, 2009)

Yaaaaaaawwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn oh wake'n'bake some good random local herb


----------



## kevin (Dec 24, 2009)

bumping with a bowl of pressed kief and a cold coke. merry christmas everyone!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2009)

morning bake


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bumpin those middies.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

Bumpin that bubble hash i made the other day. That shit is potent


----------



## kevin (Dec 24, 2009)

never put the pipe down snow day baked.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 24, 2009)

View attachment 660650


BIiZzUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 24, 2009)

Bump hahaha christmaz!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 24, 2009)

Rippin' some christmas bowls.


----------



## manlookingj (Dec 25, 2009)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## Otacon (Dec 25, 2009)

Wake 'n' bake, rolling another


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Dec 25, 2009)

it was a great xmas eve! seeing all my family and my newborn cousin was so great! 

i was sober the whole time but i just smoked 3g bowl by bowl im so ripped!! 

merry christmas!


----------



## Uk.Cobra (Dec 25, 2009)

BUMP PRESENT WOOTWOATOWAHSDFA oh fuck im out of bud


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

shit man not good. Bumpin b4 dinner and im fucking starvin marvin.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 25, 2009)

Ripped off some of my old stash that I gave to my mom a year ago, this shit is CRAZY CRYSTALS
BIG CHRISTMAS BUMP


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry XMas Bump


----------



## jessehendrix10 (Dec 25, 2009)

bump bump smoking platinum organic skunk. it truely works. thats why its called organic skunk works... or OSW Kush

MY FAVORITE

this particular one is a geneticly 100% indica dom. 
and what could be better than some indica cold water hash right after. this stuff is honey golden shimmering tricrombe orgy.


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

thank fuck its over Baked to merry hell bump


----------



## kevin (Dec 25, 2009)

a great end of the day baked after visiting with grandchildren and the kids, merry christmas everyone !!!!


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 26, 2009)

-=Sigh=- I just smoked the whole fucken dime my girl gave me till sunday browsing RIU.....


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 26, 2009)

_*Bumpin some middies....*_


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2009)

Home Grown BUMP


----------



## hempstead (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll bump to that..


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3575894]Home Grown BUMP[/QUOTE]

Hells yah  well done sir I will take a toke to that!


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 26, 2009)

Shit, we got some badass kush again last night, just watched my buddy try to smoke a cheetoh. xD

Fucking nubs. 
++Bump++


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 28, 2009)

bump bumpety bump-bump...bump bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump.......


----------



## hardroc (Dec 28, 2009)

More random weed, bump


----------



## loke (Dec 29, 2009)

High Grade Bump! Dream Queen and Sour Desiel.

Commin up on a big weed break soon, things are happening for me guys and I can't have weed right now.


----------



## hardroc (Dec 29, 2009)

loke said:


> High Grade Bump! Dream Queen and Sour Desiel.
> 
> Commin up on a big weed break soon, things are happening for me guys and I can't have weed right now.


glad things are happening for ya but shitty 'bout the no weed thingy.

High on local bud once agian bump


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Bumpin some middies...*

View attachment 664552


----------



## hardroc (Dec 29, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> *Bumpin some middies...*
> 
> View attachment 664552


 
what are middies?


----------



## dthfromabv79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bumping on resin and tiny amounts of kief from my jar...


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 29, 2009)

hardroc said:


> what are middies?



Like chronic, or regular weed, i dont use the slang but ALOT of peep's here do lol, mids, fire, dro, all that weird stuff


BUMP


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanx for explaining it for me Sicc. It's just a term for mid grade Bud


----------



## madcatter (Dec 29, 2009)

Ice bonged a bowl of white russian...


----------



## EvilMan (Dec 29, 2009)

A jernt of really fire mids.


----------



## akacanusa (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooo bump ya like I rolled a blunt with these new boggie blunts from lil wayne wicked tough to roll with btw but I got grape and I was really tasty so anyway I clipped behined to where it was burning to so I could save it for my girl n cashed what was burning wit my bowl and wow fuuuuuucked me up I can't beleave how ripped I am lovin it peace


----------



## hardroc (Dec 30, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3588813]Like chronic, or regular weed, i dont use the slang but ALOT of peep's here do lol, mids, fire, dro, all that weird stuff


BUMP [/QUOTE]

Right on man, thanks for clearing that up for me man.

oh and by the way bumping middies lol


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bumpin those middies again


View attachment 665342


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

kush bump


----------



## hardroc (Dec 30, 2009)

back in the random bag, bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 1, 2010)

Baked as fuckin' shit right now. 

First in the baked thread of the decade.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll bump to that


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Baked as fuckin' shit right now.
> 
> First in the baked thread of the decade.



Ive been baked all day but bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 1, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive been baked all day but bump


Me too. Bump.


----------



## grassified (Jan 1, 2010)

baked off some of that fake weed.

The high rlly just sucks. Its trippy though.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 1, 2010)

Banging a bong all day long... White russian for most of the day, chronic now....

Baked and enjoying RIU and live365


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2010)

pissed and stoned but i not sure if im baked i went straight to smaashed out ma skul;ll.
Bump!!!1


----------



## hardroc (Jan 1, 2010)

piping stored crystal mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bump


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## justperk (Jan 1, 2010)

super bump!


----------



## prebs (Jan 1, 2010)

haha.. i dont think this thread will ever end.. and let hope it doesn't! I was last night for new years celebration. maybe tomorrow :/


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 1, 2010)

damn im high......  ..... bump


----------



## hardroc (Jan 1, 2010)

Yo me too SICC, I'm still piping the crystal


----------



## dothedewb (Jan 1, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 1, 2010)

fuuuuuck i wish i had bud !


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 2, 2010)

Baked as shit, playing some Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## prebs (Jan 2, 2010)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Baked as shit, playing some Modern Warfare 2.



Good shit man, love that game. 

Yo anyone that has a PS3, go to the playstation store and download the game Flower. Best game when your baked. Your the wind and you use the 6 axis to move.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 2, 2010)

Rippin' some more bowls. 



prebs said:


> Good shit man, love that game.
> 
> Yo anyone that has a PS3, go to the playstation store and download the game Flower. Best game when your baked. Your the wind and you use the 6 axis to move.


I personally like the game 'Pain' off of the Playstation Store. You just launch your character into random shit pretty much, lol. Good stuff when baked.


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 2, 2010)

I am hangin with Dr Price and his medical Lemonade today

Great stuff


----------



## prebs (Jan 2, 2010)

DazedNBlazed said:


> Rippin' some more bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like the game 'Pain' off of the Playstation Store. You just launch your character into random shit pretty much, lol. Good stuff when baked.



I say, today was a good day  haha... bump

But yeah my buddy had that game! totally forgot about it. Ill have to download that soon


----------



## prebs (Jan 3, 2010)

Bumpin this bad boy up


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

Bump


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 3, 2010)

bumpin the last joint of the green crack I grew


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

Bumping some home grown Psychosis an im stunned speachless


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 3, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## BcKuSh99 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just picked up 14g It fooled me. It Didnt look to good but it got me pretty baked BUUUUUUUMPP!


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

mother bumpppp


----------



## hardroc (Jan 3, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still bumpin' the middies..........


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

keep bumpin


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh I'm bumping alright


----------



## mr west (Jan 4, 2010)

wake n bake bump, still shmoking homegrown


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> wake n bake bump, still shmoking homegrown


Exact same thing here.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 4, 2010)

After lunch bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

Before breakfast bump


----------



## WolfScott (Jan 4, 2010)

Bump Bump! on my way!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 4, 2010)

I think I've done smoked myself retarted bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 4, 2010)

Holding a bong rip in as I write this.


----------



## AutoGrower16 (Jan 4, 2010)

got ahold of some decent chronic. just got done burning a few fat bowls out of my new piece


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 4, 2010)

AutoGrower16 said:


> got ahold of some decent chronic. just got done burning a few fat bowls out of my new piece


Nothing beats that first ever bowl out of a brand new pipe.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 5, 2010)

Baked off of some early morning bowls.


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2010)

jus got up, snowing heavey outside but i got a large 70/30 psycho/ mayfair smooths.  I love smoking out in the morning listening to public enemy!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 6, 2010)

Bumping now, ground control...


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 6, 2010)

bump..... PAPAYA!!!!!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 8, 2010)

Just ripped a nice fat 4:20 bowl.


----------



## prebs (Jan 9, 2010)

Just came back from a burn cruise.... good shit.


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 9, 2010)

Up in the sky! It's a bird, It's a plane...No It's Hashish!!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 10, 2010)

You know the deal.


----------



## medic91111 (Jan 10, 2010)

DazedNBlazed said:


> You know the deal.


 mmm hmmmmmmm


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 10, 2010)

BUMMPpppppPp


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ah.... again  ::


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 10, 2010)

Baked and watching the new Simpsons documentary.


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeaaa...


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump =]


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Jan 10, 2010)

Bbump........


----------



## hardroc (Jan 11, 2010)

bumping the wake 'n' bake


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 11, 2010)

bumpbump


----------



## NonSensical (Jan 11, 2010)

Buuuuuuump.


----------



## Lukien (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump Bump.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daleh717 (Jan 11, 2010)

snow white make me go bumpity bump buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmppp


----------



## daleh717 (Jan 11, 2010)

bump bump with linkin park in my ears


----------



## boombip (Jan 11, 2010)

bump bump bump listening to some good music


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump  smokin trainwreck


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump says the Super Ice Man!!!!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 12, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 12, 2010)

Still a bit baked from the wake n bake earlier. Might go rip another.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2010)

God im BUMPED


----------



## shan8 (Jan 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 12, 2010)

Just ripped a huge bowl and I am floatin' pretty fucking high right now.

BTW, Sicc Miller High Life is the fucking shit!


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 12, 2010)

Bbbuuummmppp


----------



## TechnoDude (Jan 12, 2010)

naum naum naum naum chex mix honey nut


----------



## sittinherebored (Jan 12, 2010)

cheez-its FTW. bump


----------



## Yaboii (Jan 12, 2010)

The Casey Jones made me *BUMP!*


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 13, 2010)

Just had a nice wake n bake. Fucking high.


----------



## Domice (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumping is my favorite past time. aside from smoking lots of pot of course


----------



## hardroc (Jan 13, 2010)

yup another bump


----------



## thizz13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmppppp


I loove bllluunts:/


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumpity-bump.


----------



## biggun (Jan 13, 2010)

Smokin' white widow and fuckin' goin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PEACE


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 13, 2010)

UmmmmMmmm Baked


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 13, 2010)

snow cappin it all day. grip it and rip it


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got destroyed by a huge bowl.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 13, 2010)

Burnin purple urkle. BUMPPPPPPP


----------



## sagensour (Jan 13, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

bumpin


----------



## biggun (Jan 14, 2010)

Stoned again..... Fuck ya!!!! PEACE


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 14, 2010)

Freshly baked from 4:20.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 14, 2010)

Baked ATM... I got about 40 mins till my 4:20mayyynnn!


----------



## Newz (Jan 14, 2010)

Go Saints.

Saints > Cardinals
Saints > Cowboys/Vikings
Saints > Colts/Chargers/Ravens/Jets

That's what's up.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 14, 2010)

After they beat the cards its over lol

BUMP


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 14, 2010)

bumpity mupm bump


----------



## uncledav (Jan 14, 2010)

I just Bumped into my Hash pipe.


----------



## ImTheFireMan (Jan 15, 2010)

gone off that hash plant....


----------



## hardroc (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got shot in the back of the head by a wake and bake ak-48


----------



## jt1214 (Jan 15, 2010)

Currently in "Bake" Mode....................BUMP


----------



## idlehands80 (Jan 15, 2010)

bump bumpitty bump bump bump


----------



## hardroc (Jan 15, 2010)

ouch! took another shot from the AK-48


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 15, 2010)

SOur Cream is kicking my ass this afternoon.


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 15, 2010)

Just ripped my first bowl of the day.


----------



## daleh717 (Jan 15, 2010)

bummp........bump.... with my girl snow white lol


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 15, 2010)

bump...........gone off that gdp


----------



## madcatter (Jan 15, 2010)

Scooby Doobie doobie...


----------



## 2much (Jan 15, 2010)

just woke up from my morning wake-n-bake, bump it again sam


----------



## acidbox420 (Jan 15, 2010)

WHITE BERRY BUMP i love these nug's


----------



## PeterMacintosh (Jan 15, 2010)

Blueberry-flavored blunt wrap of chronic from Cali...damn I had too much.


----------



## Jimmy Joe (Jan 15, 2010)

A little G'd up and toking the MJ... Bump.


----------



## sagensour (Jan 15, 2010)

optimo peach and some purps fo sho.nor cal all the way....


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

couch locked with the AK


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 16, 2010)

Just ripped a nice wake n' bake sesh.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

piping old finger hash I saved


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 16, 2010)

Bumpin as always


----------



## hardroc (Jan 16, 2010)

back at the ak


----------



## smokintreez (Jan 16, 2010)

Bong hits of ww


----------



## past times (Jan 16, 2010)

skunk from our lady of the skunk. bumpity bump


----------



## fatfarmer (Jan 16, 2010)

it's raining today ,thats why i garden in my closet. can someone tell me where it is? BUZZZZZ!


----------



## TokemonGo (Jan 16, 2010)

ak-47 x Blueberry... bump


----------



## daleh717 (Jan 16, 2010)

its snow white for me again,niccccccceeeeeeeee


----------



## acidbox420 (Jan 16, 2010)

BUMP.... smokeing some scissor hash from another white berry i choped today im gonna start a new strain i got Barneys Farm LSD and G13 Labs Pineapple Express what should i germ anybody?


----------



## mlore (Jan 16, 2010)

bumpedy bump. got some peng here X)


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 16, 2010)

Bringin it bak I just got trainwrecked....Maaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## hardroc (Jan 17, 2010)

couch locked before 8 am on a Sunday thanks to the AK


----------



## PoochieBear (Jan 17, 2010)

Bump, bump!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

Bump what?


----------



## buffalosoulja (Jan 17, 2010)

Bumpin a bump


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 17, 2010)

Just ripped one at 4:20


----------



## hardroc (Jan 17, 2010)

piping some AK buster crystal


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 17, 2010)

you people make me jealous, but i'm not jealous of you guys, just of not being high.


so my sad story is i smoked it every day for 5 weeks now i havent smoked it for 8 weeks!

so finally hopefully picking up tomorrow then i will bump this thread with a very baked BUMP

here's to hoping.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 17, 2010)

SHIT havent bumped while i was baked in a while!



So, BUMP!


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 18, 2010)

ahh bump


----------



## Herbman Dank (Jan 18, 2010)

Been smoking all day. Blunts. Blunts + Bong. Bong. 
faded..


----------



## hardroc (Jan 19, 2010)

having fun with my AK bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn im bumped


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 19, 2010)

THROW out to Master KUSH


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## hardroc (Jan 20, 2010)

bumping the AK


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice and toasted.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 22, 2010)

bumping 4 week flowered hermi LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

bumpin scrumped and quick dried 6 week cheese, still beats any street weed u can buy round here lol bump!!!


----------



## Jimmy Joe (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to take a moment to thank whomever it was that created swazi... amen.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

I want to thank the sneders of the care pakages, well and truely baked out me bonce.
Bump


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

God im Bumped


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 23, 2010)

Mutant Kush bump


----------



## hardroc (Jan 23, 2010)

still smoking hermi LOL


----------



## Bilstaaa (Jan 23, 2010)

what up, i was tripping out of this workd 10 minutes ago, and yeh shit happnhed haha , bump!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Jan 23, 2010)

bump.

Smoking on the dro you cant act like you don't knowww. 


I'm high as hell.


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2010)

still bumping the care pakage lol. Bump


----------



## hardroc (Jan 24, 2010)

LMFAO still bumpin' my 4 week flowering bagseed hermi...............wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> LMFAO still bumpin' my 4 week flowering bagseed hermi...............wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



U gotta do wat u gotta do lol, wen the care pakage has gone ill be chopping early cheese for my birthday lol


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Azzid (Jan 24, 2010)

Dude...


----------



## biggun (Jan 24, 2010)

BUMP.... WHY AM i HERE? OH YA BUMP...


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 24, 2010)

biggun said:


> BUMP.... WHY AM i HERE? OH YA BUMP...


Here, Take a toke


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 25, 2010)

wtf

i tripping out

tring to bupm this motherfucker UP

fucking baked to fuck from england united kingdom home of the jobless stoners


----------



## xTOXICxLOLLIPOPx (Jan 25, 2010)

lololololol, BUMP.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 25, 2010)

!!!PMUB


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 25, 2010)

yeh mothua fuckars you see that i am able to roll a spliff

and my rom smells of weed

whos going to 420 fest athyde park?

i can hardly see the tv screen for smoke!


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 25, 2010)

''are you thug 4 life fool?''


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 25, 2010)

we are all kings here, being high and on the internet is gangster, we top of the game now.


----------



## hardroc (Jan 25, 2010)

still bumping the herm


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 25, 2010)

BUMP!

oooooh yeeeeeeeaaaah


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 25, 2010)

haha omg i just emailled fox entertainment the film company

and i suggested they do a gamgster stoner movie about two guys who walk around baked all the timre and never get anything done but they think they r big players.


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 25, 2010)

sittin here just baked out, best weed I ever smoked it is sativa but not an annoying high it is very mellow and listening to biggie,


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a lil high right now . . . . .


----------



## nike0590 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bow wow chicka yeah.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2010)

Mixed it up!! Feelin greatttt hope yall where I'm AT'!!! Cheah!!


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuckin' lit.


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 26, 2010)

oh shit im baked again im gonna be back here evry night cos im always baked.

but i cant believe i emailled fox movies what a douchebag! why do i do such stupid shit baked


----------



## hardroc (Jan 26, 2010)

bump.................


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2010)

Bumping . . . . what else is new


----------



## Schecter666 (Jan 27, 2010)

back again cos im fucking baked now i have some nice crunchy crisp dried weed 

SMOKE WITH ME!!!


----------



## FreddieMercury (Jan 28, 2010)

im sooooo blown...

i shud bump this way more often....


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 28, 2010)

So fuckin' high right now. Just ripped a huge bowl.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 28, 2010)

DazedNBlazed said:


> So fuckin' high right now. Just ripped a huge bowl.


B.U.M.P


----------



## rookie 420 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2010)

Found an old Satori bud bump!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 28, 2010)

smoking on skunk #1!!!!!!!! old school strain that is still damn good by todays standards stanky stuff!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 28, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> smoking on skunk #1!!!!!!!! old school strain that is still damn good by todays standards stanky stuff!!!


Skunk #1 is the Grandmother of all those new strains and she still kicks ass and takes names. Hands down one of the best strains in the world IMO.

I've got a skunk #1 mother going and she is my baby


----------



## feva (Jan 28, 2010)

puff puff bump


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 29, 2010)

Bringin this bitch back.. Blowin the last of my purp and this lil NL' s I recieved, dnt know wut Ima burn for the 420 but sumthn will happen.... Bump if u burnin ppl!!!!


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 29, 2010)

i got some GDP bubble hash in the safe ill bump it with u in honor of PURPLE POWER lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

finaly got there with the help of this idiot lmao 
[youtube]/v/eB5VXJXxnNU&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
BUMP!!!!


----------



## hazyintentions (Jan 30, 2010)

BUMMMPP!! heh


----------



## canny79 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump Bubblegum!


----------



## NYHellbender (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump - NY Giggity


----------



## hardroc (Jan 30, 2010)

couchlocked..............


----------



## Bilstaaa (Jan 30, 2010)

ill bump from the last month of being high everyday but forgot about this thread haha! ill bump later when im toking on that cheese, how would i tell if its big buddha cheese or the original Uk underground strain of cheese? i know its cheese just from its amazing smell but guess ill never know haha!


----------



## Am I Norml (Jan 30, 2010)

Twas, the night before Christmas, and all through the house.
Not a creature was stirring, except for my mouse.
No kids lived with me, so I thought I would chatter.
There'd be no damn reindeer, and no stupid clatter.

There'd be no fat elf, coming through my chimney.
I'll be alone, my computer and me.
I won't race to the window, to see him arrive.
I'll just sit right here..... with windows ninety-five.

There's no one I know, as I'm surfing around.
None of my regular buddies are found.
I went in some chat rooms, but quickly got out.
Age, sex, location is all that's about.

As, I was about to go check out the net.
I got an E-mail, that I didn't expect.
A lady told me, she had read my profile.
And, ask, if I might like to chat for a while.

She said, if I didn't, then she would just leave.
But, she was so lonely, on this Christmas eve.
She said, it's the first time, she'd ever been on.
But, she heard, computers, could be so much fun.

She said, the computer, was usually locked tight.
But, she said, her husband, left it on....... tonight.
He's away on some business, He'll be gone all night.
So, she thought she'd use it, "I guess it's alright"

She started to tell me, about her whole life
How, she was expected to be a good wife.
She talked of her anger, frustrations, and needs.
Because, she was forced, to do such silly deeds.
She talked on and on, from one thing to the next.

Then finally told me.......she was oversexed.

She didn't have sex, with her husband, she told.
He's always too busy, and getting too old.
Then, she wrote me something, that made my heart vex.
She ask me to teach her, to have cyber-sex.

I said, if she wanted me to, that I could.
Then after an hour, she got really good.
After five hours, my fingers were sore.
I told her, that I couldn't go anymore.

She said, that was fine, because she was tired too.
And anyway, her husband, soon would be due.
She said she would be on, the same time next year.
Then ask, if I wouldn't mind, meeting her here.

She said, only.... on this night, she could be found.
It is only.... this night, her husband leaves town.
She said bye, and signed off.....and I had to pause.
I think I just cybered........with Mrs Santa Clause !!!!


----------



## sagensour (Jan 30, 2010)

Chilllllin bump


----------



## Zeplike (Apr 14, 2010)

yep i found it cool


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2010)

BUMPpppppppp


----------



## Johnny Retro (Apr 14, 2010)

....


----------



## welby (Apr 14, 2010)

torched, finally. fuck did i need this today.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

I was only talking bout this thread yesterday lol I thought it went the way of the word assosiation thread lool. Cheesey psychotic wake and bake today smashed nicely glad i aint gotta do anything but feed me gals today lol.
BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Apr 27, 2010)

13 bumps. Good lord I'm quite blaze-ed


----------



## 18fan (Apr 27, 2010)

bump!!!!!

california mist has me california dreamin!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2010)

Bummmpppppp


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2010)

dug out some of the super cured wed tonight, im baked emaculate>>>>>>>>> gonna hit the bong jus for shits and giggles lol
BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2010)

bump... snowcap in the volcano


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

have posted in this thread for awhile....

BUMP


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 28, 2010)

Ill be bumping the shit out of this later when i get me a honey sack.

Nice to see you still bumping westie, you baked 24/7? Good stuff!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Bubba Kush Bump


----------



## golddog (Apr 28, 2010)

C-4 Bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump I was told its called indonesian kush, but I've never heard of that haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2010)

Psycho BuMp!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 28, 2010)

just spent the last 30 min walking around my house, dont know what i was looking for and still havent found it bump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

Hash Bump


----------



## Fditty00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wreckage Bump with a Canna Iced Tea!!!


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 28, 2010)

Ditty^ it says bump if ur baked, not bump if u been bum raped baaahaha


----------



## 18fan (Apr 28, 2010)

bump, bump.....COUGH lol


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 28, 2010)

you bet you're balls i'm baked....

bump


----------



## Dick Bacco (Apr 28, 2010)

not too bakd, but baked enough.

bump


----------



## CyberSecks (Apr 28, 2010)

bump fuckity bump


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 28, 2010)

Bout to bong it up, homegrown w/ some decent white rhino... ::


----------



## tom5436 (Apr 29, 2010)

HVY hitting some Green Dream. Sweet Vivid Dreams California Cannisseurs


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumpin in the AM


----------



## tom5436 (Apr 29, 2010)

Green Dream thru delta 9 bumpsgdump


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumpin in the PM


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wake and bake ..skunk #1 ;o


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2010)

grape ape-bump


----------



## madcatter (Apr 29, 2010)

GODSMACKED g-13


----------



## ganjaluvr (Apr 29, 2010)

Bump.. PSP - Strain by me.  Great strain if I might say.

It's called PSP or 'Purple Sticky Punch'. Catchy isn't it??! Yeah... its catchy.

Here's just a few pics:

 Enjoy.  (And nope, sorry... I don't have any seeds as of right now.. but I will within the next two months.. but again.. sorry.. I'm only letting a set number of seeds out into the public. All of which are spoken for. Thanks)


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 29, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Enjoy.  (And nope, sorry... I don't have any seeds as of right now.. but I will within the next two months.. but again.. sorry.. I'm only letting a set number of seeds out into the public. All of which are spoken for. Thanks)


lol got any more pics of PSP?


----------



## eza82 (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks tasty and different gangaluvr !


----------



## BakedinBC (Apr 29, 2010)

definately bump. bumpity bump


----------



## Dick Bacco (Apr 30, 2010)

duüúuuùde.....I tested out my new bong.......I am superbaked 

to give you an idea:


----------



## akgrown (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump Bumpity bump bump and why are you eating burnt toast. Yummy carbonized flour


----------



## eza82 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## jhopkins34 (Apr 30, 2010)

It's a friday night, I wouldn't have thought that I'd need to look for this thread haha, but first smoke in 3 days some lemon haze, holy fuck this shit is the bomb!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump Bump


----------



## eza82 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 30, 2010)

jhopkins34 said:


> It's a friday night,...


 and i feel alright... the party's here on the midwest 

bump


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

sat morning and the sun blazing and so am I.



Bump


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

[youtube]/v/PmESIbZMuG4&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></[/youtube]


----------



## blaze1camp (May 1, 2010)

blowing on a blunt....yes sir


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2010)

Aint ya spozed to suck on it? lol


----------



## eza82 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

eza82 said:


>


bump on the am psycho


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

BUMP PMUB BUMP


----------



## swelchjohn (May 2, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## eza82 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## mr west (May 2, 2010)

bump!


----------



## DevilishlyKatt (May 2, 2010)

Bump  ......


----------



## .Anonymous. (May 2, 2010)

~+~+~+b u m p+~+~+~


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 2, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Polecat (May 2, 2010)

*bump *

* out*


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 2, 2010)

of course i am...

BUMP


----------



## D.tea (May 3, 2010)

^BUMP^

*Important*
Rule 33


----------



## eza82 (May 3, 2010)

Is there an auto BUMP button here ? LOL


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 4, 2010)

bump bump bump hump


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2010)

too many joints in quick succession 
Boump!


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

Bump it on up. Wake n bake.


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 4, 2010)

I think Bump is such a Cocaine users term. im no longer gona Bump threads im going to Ripp them. LOL. can you tell im baked. 

Rippppppp


----------



## Fditty00 (May 4, 2010)

^^^^LOL, Ripppppp CONvict Kush


----------



## eza82 (May 4, 2010)

Ripppp ..ahhh


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2010)

bump, bump bump

that's the sound of my speakers when they bumpin in my trunk.

I said....


----------



## husalife (May 4, 2010)

BUMP high as a yard bat


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2010)

bumbgrape fx


----------



## HarryCarey (May 4, 2010)

^ yardbat ha, thats fuckin funny, me too by the way


----------



## Giyan (May 4, 2010)

At this point i have read the word Bump more times than one person should. Although in the spirit of things i say hit it and Bump it one more time.


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 4, 2010)

92nd bump on this thread


----------



## 1lastGodsend (May 5, 2010)

bump as loud as you can read this to yourself!!! im so baked internet people so gone


----------



## husalife (May 5, 2010)

Just went fishing on my way to work , caught 2 red eyes and a cotton mouth.

B U M P


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Zeplike (May 5, 2010)

bump. wake and bake bowl of two bud salad with hash oil kief mix... XD


----------



## "SICC" (May 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

watchin late night poker, smashed out my head, kinda feel on the edge of white death but holding on in there,
bump


----------



## eza82 (May 5, 2010)

LOL, bump.......


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2010)

eza mate puf puf pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 5, 2010)

bump.

i'm rolling a cross blunt right now


----------



## theonetitty (May 5, 2010)

wait..what?


----------



## eza82 (May 5, 2010)

Westy mate, howz it hanging ?
Puff puff, pass...


----------



## akgrown (May 6, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## husalife (May 6, 2010)

Early Morning Bump. Sittin here high at work, day dreaming about a transportation machine so we could all get Stoned together. lol.


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2010)

bump!

baked as fuck off of sativa out of my vape!


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2010)

eza82 said:


> Westy mate, howz it hanging ?
> Puff puff, pass...


Im grand thanks eza how u doin? gased out by the looks of it lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> headband 
Bump


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2010)

blue dream.....bumb..this batch is good


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 7, 2010)

Bump...some northern lights crossed with something but great buzz


----------



## NI420 (May 7, 2010)

amnesia haze (first ever try) and hollands hope.

haze is fuckin deadly, deadly, and hollands hopes like a big warm blanket wrapped round ya!


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 7, 2010)

yes sir re bob

bump


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2010)

Late night BUMP


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2010)

10 to 2 in the am,,,been up since 6,,,,smoked all day,,,drank many beers and smoked all night,,,,just did like 4 bowls in a row outta some faded glassworks,,,,,I'm baked


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2010)

morning bump half way through a psycho and sipping on hot pg
BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2010)

*bump?!?!?!?!*


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 8, 2010)

Bump! mine would be a continuous bump.


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 8, 2010)

Bump.....just boxed a small ass tent with three people individual blunts and holy fuck we were crying and coughing and fuck...........haha


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 9, 2010)

after closing down bar Bump....

damn that feels good


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 9, 2010)

Riiiiiipppp rip rips from the bong. wake in bake, in Eastern Europe.


----------



## fourrings (May 9, 2010)

ahh time for bed...bubbler here i come!


----------



## Richie LxP (May 9, 2010)

Bump, still twiching from last night tho. Not shure if its a good idea.


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2010)

definitely baked,,,,bout to eat dinner after working today,,,on a Mother's day Sunday no less,,,,then I'm gonna get more baked and get a BlowJob,,,,,, ) (pre-plannned)


----------



## mr west (May 9, 2010)

well cured 9 and half week cheese serious bumpage b4 bed l;ol
bump cough bump cough


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> well cured 9 and half week cheese serious bumpage b4 bed l;ol
> bump cough bump cough


have a nice sleep mr.west


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2010)

Im back up and awake now puffin on same nice chedder sippin my morning tea, Yummy bUMP. Cheers hole hope tthings worked out for ya lol.


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 10, 2010)

Bump.....wake and bake........ak47xlemon haze=im fucked up haha


----------



## husalife (May 11, 2010)

Bump, about 4 bowls of mexi regs.


----------



## buffalosoulja (May 11, 2010)

bump, wake n vape


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

just took my last rip of blue dream...bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 11, 2010)

Bump......great body high off some ak crossed with lemon haze, just so relaxing


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

jus smoking some cali orange bud, not bad kinda generic weed tasting to me, still works ok tho . Late night bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 11, 2010)

So bump again....................haha


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

just got some mids..that get me higher than the blue dream..bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 11, 2010)

^ mids meaning brick weed? 

sour d BUMP


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2010)

bump...none brick^^...like nug,but not....


----------



## Hoppy (May 11, 2010)

bittidy bittidy bittidy bump!


----------



## acidbox420 (May 11, 2010)

Lemon Skunk bump


----------



## HoLE (May 11, 2010)

totally baked,,worked hard today,,got home pounded some beers,,,,,did quite a few bowls outta a fdd,,,,,goin ta bed,,,,,night all have a good one


----------



## husalife (May 12, 2010)

Bong rips in the AM got me going. Bump


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2010)

head band joints in the afternoon stopped play, nap time bump lol


----------



## FreddieMercury (May 12, 2010)

i smoked a blunt of my homegrown powerkush like 3 hrs ago,

just sparked another 1 right now


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2010)

og kush pheno headband bumpin


----------



## NI420 (May 13, 2010)

pressed keif bump


----------



## Fditty00 (May 13, 2010)

CONvict Kush Bubble hash, has me chewing my fingers and drinkin my pretzels


----------



## akgrown (May 13, 2010)

One more day of finals and I can go pick up some yum yum. been over a week since I smoked but I love that first no-tolerance hit.


----------



## goten (May 13, 2010)

im twisted out my fuckin skull sun ,

iv been  on that widow for about 30 min now

and im really  and  right now

and im pretty sure that it wont be much longer before i start ....hehehehehe


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 13, 2010)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Title says all!
> 
> Bump!


BUMP!


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 13, 2010)

Bump - Hong Kong from the bong


----------



## mygirls (May 13, 2010)

when ain't I...LOL

*BUMP*


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 13, 2010)

Bump...some mexican sativa this time great head high


----------



## jfgordon1 (May 13, 2010)

Yes, yes I am

Bummp


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2010)

early picking's bump..


----------



## Ganjatopolis (May 14, 2010)

I just saw a monster under my sleeper couch.

Bump.


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Shake at the bottom of the gallon bag....B..U..."seed".....M.."seed".."seed"...D

Finally got that bowl packed lol


----------



## pylon89 (May 14, 2010)

Just packed a bowl of lemon haze and homemade hash 

Bump!


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

bump ...to dry


----------



## nailz92002 (May 21, 2010)

Smoking on some AK-48 from my last harvest. listening to some Buckethead.

Amazing Guitarist tunes + Amazing smoke = Best Friday afternoon. 

Peace


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2010)

east coast sour diesel pheno headband this time but boy wota tastey bump


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 21, 2010)

Homies home grown super lemon haze. 

Bump


----------



## prebs (May 21, 2010)

haha hell yeah. bump

smokin the vape after a long day of workin outside.. this shower's gonna be amazing


----------



## hempstead (May 21, 2010)

bumpskitty bump skitty bump
[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmiiW936jqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmiiW936jqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
Nirvana Mystery Seed scissor hash on top of a nice nug.


----------



## HTownKid (May 21, 2010)

bumpz tehy bumpz bump?


----------



## goten (May 21, 2010)

hempstead said:


> bumpskitty bump skitty bump
> [youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmiiW936jqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UmiiW936jqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> Nirvana Mystery Seed scissor hash on top of a nice nug.


hell yea , i love das efx ,

micro phone checka , mica micro phone checka 1 , 2 checka 

B U M P , ..... blue mystic here in the n.c baby


----------



## lavinius (May 21, 2010)

Got some NL, and about to watch some Simpsons, woot!


----------



## akgrown (May 22, 2010)

I should be baked but since my connect was an epic fail this evening I am just sitting here pouting.  oh well I will be ripped tomorrow unless he fails me for the last time.


----------



## Wert's White Widow (May 22, 2010)

BUMP!  My first time to bump on this site woot!


----------



## mygirls (May 22, 2010)

always baked...* BUMP*


----------



## wert411 (May 23, 2010)

yea, i smoked headies not to long ago... bump


----------



## akgrown (May 23, 2010)

Connect finally showed up at 9 this morning so I AM 

_BUMP_


----------



## nailz92002 (May 23, 2010)

Baked and listening to Pandora radio
Smokin that fine AK-48 from my last grow.


Peace


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 23, 2010)

BONG rIPPPS bitches YEAH. 

Bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 23, 2010)

Got some new bud today-so of course Bump!!!!


----------



## bigmblazin (May 23, 2010)

just got home from work loading some kush in the bowl as we speak soon to be baked. BUMPPPP


----------



## akgrown (May 23, 2010)

Bedunka bump.


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2010)

Kush Bump


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 24, 2010)

damn this thread hasnt made it far since i bumped it last night. RIU is eithere getting short handed or your guys just aint smokin like you should. Bump for sure. Last years home made hash.


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 24, 2010)

Pre dinner vape and a nice firecracker body high going for awhile too


----------



## akgrown (May 25, 2010)

Just did 3 Gravity Bong Hits and now smoking a bowl outta my church warden.


----------



## nailz92002 (May 25, 2010)

B A K E D bumpppp


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2010)

thorght it was Monday today lmao so i must be lol ecsdphb BuMP!!


----------



## jahjah kush (May 25, 2010)

wake n bake


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 25, 2010)

wake n vape


----------



## HoLE (May 25, 2010)

started drinkin about 1 this afternoon,now almost midnight,,,,smoked a couple big joints tonight and topped it off with a couple pipes outta an fdd glass werks,,,pretty baked,,so I'm Bumpin,,,,,,,

Cheers


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 25, 2010)

just harvested Durban POoison is kicking my ass, nice heady high no couchlock on this one.


----------



## akgrown (May 25, 2010)

Working on last of bag Bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 26, 2010)

Another wake and bake bump


----------



## poplars (May 26, 2010)

vaping some more sativa . . . still feeling high from the last bag like an hour ago but oh well might as well get higher 


then I have some garden work to do!


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 26, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump. Tripple bong rips of some of my homies homegrown Macedonian bud. Not a bad Sativa if i do say so my self. not sure the strain.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2010)

Bubble hash and headband cocktail bif before bed BuMP


----------



## nailz92002 (May 27, 2010)

More AK-48 in the bong. BUMP for being B A K E D.


----------



## jhopkins34 (May 27, 2010)

Bump Volcano, Blunt, Hot Box, Shitty Homemade pipe, haha a good night though for sure


----------



## jfa916 (May 27, 2010)

i was preety high yesterday


----------



## akgrown (May 28, 2010)

Last bump for a week or two


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ilike.org.uk/images/deep-fried-mars-bar.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ilike.org.uk/2007/10/what_does_a_deep_fried_mars_ba.html&h=302&w=400&sz=51&tbnid=oPu9l2sB4aKWzM:&tbnh=94&tbnw=124&prev=/images?q=mars+bar&hl=en&usg=__F9teXH0Y_RQZjCX8Q4ZNNzqyqQE=&ei=dzACTLvsFoju0wSPraXMAw&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=6&ct=image&ved=0CDYQ9QEwBQ


----------



## GBW (May 30, 2010)

bump totally stoneddddd


----------



## dtRepeat (May 30, 2010)

smoke and coke said:


> 8 grams of that . man im glad i havnt smoked rez in years. but does work in a pinch if your man enough to handle it.
> 
> good morning baked bumpers


i am sorry but i love resin  i think the high is much different, its more sharp, but doesnt last as long 

yea, cant bump cuz im out, just wanted to comment.


----------



## nailz92002 (May 31, 2010)

This AK-48 is amazing. growing your own medicine is the best thing ever.

B AK-48 ED


----------



## N0iZ (May 31, 2010)

Bump bump-ty-dy bump

Yea I'm pretty up there... .......


----------



## akgrown (Jun 1, 2010)

bump....nuf said


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 20, 2010)

I've missed bumping this thread the last few weeks...wake and bake off some purple candy it smells like cotton candy and has a really sweet purp taste


----------



## akgrown (Jun 20, 2010)

bout to be bump.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Jun 20, 2010)

blazed of the cheeba


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 20, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuummmp!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2010)

Long time no bump but bump i must lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 20, 2010)

just hawaiian hot boxed the bathroom with a fatty....bumpity bump bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 20, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## GanJulia (Jun 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Sapphire420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awww yeah, bump baby bump... Tokin Blackberry Kush from the bong


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jun 21, 2010)

yulp, i'm high.... again. 

BUMP


----------



## akgrown (Jul 15, 2010)

Smokin a bowl of Strawberry Cough topped SSH bubble. mmmmm mmm good.


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

just smoked my own shit,,,after a bunch of beer's and work,,,,and I'm late for bed and fucked up,,,but it works for me,,,,and tomorrow I'll get up and go hang off somebody elses roof,,,and give them a good job


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

come home,,,,do it again


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 15, 2010)

buuump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2010)

bizzzzzuuuump mofo's sweet afghan deliscous for breakfast. work has been at a crawl today


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2010)

joint after joint of cheese psychosis and livers and qurkle sets me up for the day lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>bump


----------



## spli f (Jul 16, 2010)

yup as always


----------



## Corben157 (Jul 16, 2010)

Zing straight to the moon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2010)

top up cali orange !


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm baked.


----------



## akgrown (Jul 16, 2010)

Bumping the Strawberry Cough again  ::


----------



## HoLE (Jul 16, 2010)

always,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2010)

HoLE said:


> always,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Itd be nice to know th efeeling of not being baked lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 17, 2010)

bumping the indoor blue dream shits tha heater.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jul 17, 2010)

yup.567890


----------



## akgrown (Jul 17, 2010)

Bong bowls of Blue Cheese and Super Silver Haze Bubble


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2010)

cali o x sensi star in my hookah WALLOP


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump,
Bump,
Bump=]
I'm fuckin blazed<3


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 18, 2010)

As am i...


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2010)

so very stoned lol, cheese and polum cocktails in the afternoon are killer>>>>>>>>>
bump!!!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Jul 18, 2010)

It just never ends.


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jul 18, 2010)

I got some indian skunk, first skunk I've smoked and I'm a huge fan BUMP!


----------



## spli f (Jul 18, 2010)

yes bump-----------------


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 18, 2010)

SourD is the one for me! 

BUMP!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jul 19, 2010)

bump before bed


----------



## Lazerith840 (Jul 19, 2010)

bump 24/7 365 I'm always high


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 19, 2010)

blue dream, bump bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2010)

still hangover stoned from yesterday...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

Blump


----------



## akgrown (Jul 19, 2010)

smoking on some Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2010)

bout to bust some cali Orange¬!


----------



## mr west (Jul 20, 2010)

I love waking up and still being stoned lol, constantly topping up>>>>>>>>>>>BuMp!!!


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bumpin all the time=]
All day &night<3


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 22, 2010)

tha blackberry kush bump!!!!!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jul 22, 2010)

99th bump in this thread  and still truckin'


----------



## blazeddd (Jul 22, 2010)

whenn the smokee is.. goinn downnnnn
blazed as fuck w/ scorps.. good shit


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 22, 2010)

When you have to quit blazing and wanna be blazed bump....

Boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2010)

purple sensi purp for dinner

t or rather J: minus 1hour 10 mins


----------



## pooper (Jul 22, 2010)

uhhhh ....bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2010)

13 long minutes left till i can bump


----------



## dyzel (Jul 22, 2010)

Some schwag from Shashamane. 
It's the best weed I've found around here. Totally baked!



BUMP!


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jul 22, 2010)

I did as told.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2010)

nicely.............


----------



## prebs (Jul 22, 2010)

mpala said:


> bump i just ate the fridge and im still hungry.


lol. thats how my munchies are.

bump. lighting the bong now


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 22, 2010)

wake and bake with the blackberry kush....bump..


----------



## Canon (Jul 22, 2010)

B-B-B-Ummmm...


----------



## apocalyptic (Jul 22, 2010)

bump for the skunk.


----------



## Raffiki420 (Jul 22, 2010)

haha haze bump!


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 22, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 22, 2010)

dyzel im likin your pics pic 3 is the best  really good shot


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 22, 2010)

sum indoor blue dream bump...bump....bump


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump.

Roach bowl. Dry times.


----------



## Ghosteh (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump for buddha cheese.


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bump for some of this shit=D


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 22, 2010)

bump

hahahahaah


----------



## spli f (Jul 22, 2010)

bump------------------


----------



## spli f (Jul 23, 2010)

bump--------------------------


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 23, 2010)

bumping some* blackberry kush*


----------



## spli f (Jul 24, 2010)

bump------------------000000


----------



## spli f (Jul 25, 2010)

bump--------------------


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 25, 2010)

bump.....bump.......bump


----------



## HoLE (Jul 25, 2010)

three hours on open road in my Vette,,,,12 beers and a big fatty when I got home,,,,,,I'm Buzzzz'n )


----------



## HoLE (Jul 25, 2010)

HoLE said:


> three hours on open road in my Vette,,,,12 beers and a big fatty when I got home,,,,,,I'm Buzzzz'n )


now I'm relly baked,,,,,,


----------



## akgrown (Jul 25, 2010)

Imma bout to roll what I call the Catalina Wine Mixer....Joint with Hawaiin Haze, Burmese Kush, Ak-48, Train Wreck and Green Crack with some Bubba Kush Ear Wax. I think this one is gonna be good!!!!!

[video=youtube;Z9Kr3wlf5i8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9Kr3wlf5i8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 25, 2010)

its tha fkn catilina wine mixer, haha thats awsome akgrown


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Jul 26, 2010)

Chemdawg done fucked me up...


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 26, 2010)

bumping to tha blue dream


----------



## spli f (Jul 26, 2010)

bump again


----------



## akgrown (Jul 26, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> its tha fkn catilina wine mixer, haha thats awsome akgrown


actually got to stoned last night to smoke it bu I am about to light it up right now, I tell y'all when im back


----------



## adkid (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump - Northern Lights. For some reason my balls feel like they're vibrating. THE GOOD KIND


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump - watching the daily show


----------



## NorthernChronic (Jul 26, 2010)

BUMP Just chillin.....


----------



## Swwert (Jul 26, 2010)

bumpp


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 26, 2010)

bump........................


----------



## Lazerith840 (Jul 26, 2010)

Diesel ryder,,,,,, BUMP!


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bump smokin another one now


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha for some reason when i go to post in this thread im after sam^ lol. Or maybe thats only been twice now.idk
Packing a grav toke before bed. but im lit

Mango Haze....


----------



## Tagh (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I dont know if Im baked considering I has to take a perk to feel a buzz off this 100 an Oz weed but...
BUMP


----------



## BakkaLakka SMASH (Jul 27, 2010)

im really high!


----------



## drherbalist (Jul 27, 2010)

BUM....BUMP!!! With a thunder!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 27, 2010)

stoned to the bone


----------



## BakkaLakka SMASH (Jul 27, 2010)

BUZZ kill!


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 27, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Haha for some reason when i go to post in this thread im after sam^ lol. Or maybe thats only been twice now.idk
> Packing a grav toke before bed. but im lit
> 
> Mango Haze....


 Haha that is so weird!!
Man that tripped me out lol.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 27, 2010)

bumpin to some sweet tasteing indoor blue dream


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2010)

knockin one up right now!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 27, 2010)

haha tripped me out too.

You stay on that dream bricked 
i love me some dream.

Baked again
Mango Haze


----------



## Swwert (Jul 27, 2010)

bumppppp


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 27, 2010)

haha i was coming down...
but im baked again. more bowls


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 27, 2010)

bumping to....pure kush


----------



## spli f (Jul 27, 2010)

bump with bag seed weed.still waitng on the white widow


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 27, 2010)

bump

mango haze


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 27, 2010)

bumpin some bubble kush


----------



## khm916 (Jul 27, 2010)

bump Erkle


----------



## HoLE (Jul 27, 2010)

yes,,,,I'm baked


----------



## Swwert (Jul 27, 2010)

feels good man.

bump


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jul 27, 2010)

Bumperino neighborinos.
Homegrown 100% organic AK-47 harvested on 7-3-10.
YUMMY!


----------



## akgrown (Jul 28, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 28, 2010)

Wake n Bake

Headband!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2010)

sensi star for breaky


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMP...

finishing my last little bit of my bag of Strawberry Cough. I have got to get this strain for myself.. and grow it out. The taste of this strain is almost indescribable!! I don't want to really say that it tastes like Strawberries.. but its close!! 

Also, I had a headache coming.. I knew it was coming.. and it would have eventually turned into a migraine.... which I get one or two migraines a week usually.. the constant changing weather really fucks with my migraines too.. it actually makes them worse. But, once I started smoking the strawberry cough.. I noticed my headache, little by little, start to fade away. 

This is the third time, that S.C. has either eliminated a migraine... or stopped one from coming around. I do believe in this strains medical properties.. especially when it comes to headaches/migraines. 

Sucks though because I only had a quarter of it (weighed 8 grams and came from a life long friend that I grew up with).. and now.. two weeks later.. I'm smoking my last 3 grams. Hope he gets more this coming August.. said he should have a little bit more to get rid of by then.. hope for the best I guess. 

anyhow, if anyone else suffers from terrible migraines/headaches.. strawberry cough is the way to go.. hands down; period.

peace


----------



## BDBandit (Jul 28, 2010)

ha...yessiiiiir!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 28, 2010)

bumping, some pure kush................


----------



## Bilstaaa (Jul 28, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> BUMP...
> 
> finishing my last little bit of my bag of Strawberry Cough. I have got to get this strain for myself.. and grow it out. The taste of this strain is almost indescribable!! I don't want to really say that it tastes like Strawberries.. but its close!!
> 
> ...


Nice, free bud for the win!

And yes i agree, when im ill i just get baked and forget about it, or just fall asleep and wake up good


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 28, 2010)

Baked on resin. Bump!

Sure wish i was harvesting my bagseeds, iam sick of being dry!


----------



## nailz92002 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bump for my new vaporizer.

its first bowl was some AK-48 from my last harvest.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 28, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppp more headbanddddddddd


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 29, 2010)

bump.....blue dream


----------



## spli f (Jul 29, 2010)

bump------------------------------------


----------



## mr west (Jul 29, 2010)

Fek, im baked.

BuMp!!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 29, 2010)

bump........back to the blackberry kush.........yeah


----------



## spli f (Jul 29, 2010)

bump---still dirt weed but the vegging white widow is starting to look good


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 29, 2010)

I forgot? Oh yea BUMP!


----------



## Gopedxr (Jul 29, 2010)

I was with the neighbors daughter and her boyfriend i think she works at the club. Smoked a blunt the size of the cigar. I been baked for hours walked around out spaced out for i think one of the hours alteast messing with my yard haha.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 29, 2010)

dwam.....bumpin that blackberry kush


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 30, 2010)

Blue Cheese..... x-X


----------



## akgrown (Jul 30, 2010)

Full Melt Goop Hash and Bubba Kush EarWax taking me through the afternoon.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 30, 2010)

Bumpppppppppp^


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 30, 2010)

Lemon Skunk bubble hash ... especially the 75 miron ...makes me want to turn the whole crop into hash.


----------



## spli f (Jul 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## irishronn (Jul 30, 2010)

Red Dragon and bumped off my noggin "bump"


----------



## akgrown (Jul 30, 2010)

Sour Diesel just delivered to the door


----------



## BoB772420 (Jul 30, 2010)

i gotta bump lol im smokina 2g cigarillo 2 the face im blazedd


----------



## allgetout (Jul 30, 2010)

bump... new little roor from the chipped and warped bong store has got my mind warped haha


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 30, 2010)

New HVY BONG....Bump BUmp BUMP!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 30, 2010)

bump........some blackberry kush then some mask hits of pure kush


----------



## akgrown (Jul 31, 2010)

Gods Gift helping me to dream peacefully tonight.


----------



## Locked Up (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump, I'm baked


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump...for t breaks!


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sour d got me on cloud 9...


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Jul 31, 2010)

baykah buuuump

bea you em pea bumper


----------



## akgrown (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 31, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## spli f (Jul 31, 2010)

bump


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 31, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bump
Bump
Bump!!!
=D
<3


----------



## goten (Jul 31, 2010)

b m
u p.......


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 31, 2010)

bumping to some outdoor blue dream.....tasty


----------



## Raffiki420 (Jul 31, 2010)

well, i just got done smoke the last of the Gran Daddy Purp my friend got me, walking
to the store from my house to get some munchies. So i'm casually walking to the store
minding my own business and low and behold i see this baggy with green/red in it. Out of
nature stoner curiosity i pick up the ziplock and to my disbeleave its weed!! So i say fuck
going to get munchies i'm going to bring this home. So i get in my apartment, put the light out
and brace myself; yep its weed!! 110.4 grams of indoor grown nugget. D so this blunt, is for
all of you stoners!! 

/me is soooo dam happy right now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jul 31, 2010)

going in a 2 day bender, but i work tomrrow so i cantsmoke then. WOW


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 31, 2010)

Raff if that is truth you can suck a fucking dick i hate you.
Jk  but im so jealous.

Bakedddddd and little tipsy


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 1, 2010)

Raffiki420 said:


> well, i just got done smoke the last of the Gran Daddy Purp my friend got me, walking
> to the store from my house to get some munchies. So i'm casually walking to the store
> minding my own business and low and behold i see this baggy with green/red in it. Out of
> nature stoner curiosity i pick up the ziplock and to my disbeleave its weed!! So i say fuck
> ...


Been looking for my stash. Thanks for finding it. Ill come get it in a minute. Peace and love.

Shhhh...don't tell anyone...im a little crispy...not exactly baked.


----------



## likalotapus11 (Aug 1, 2010)

been in middle east for two months 11 more days to go then let the bakings begin


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 1, 2010)

trying to brake my sober record so far 7 days sober and happy ish


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 1, 2010)

Shittt i go looking for this thread and didnt see it on the first page so i go like 5 pages back looking for it. I get side tracked..leads to another topic..lead back to page one.. right infront of my face.
Ha im faded


----------



## Raffiki420 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol join the club been high non stop 24 hrs +!!!!


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 1, 2010)

bump bump bumpity bump


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 1, 2010)

bump........outdoor flow and northern lights


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 1, 2010)

ha bricked im baked on some flo right now too!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2010)

sweet afghan delicous today and boy is it


----------



## HoLE (Aug 2, 2010)

very baked,,,,,and about to have some steak,,,,


----------



## jhopkins34 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump of some Indian Skunk


----------



## I2 a s T a Xx (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump on some Drooooooooo


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 2, 2010)

bump.........some blue dream and strawberry cough


----------



## Raffiki420 (Aug 3, 2010)

Gran Daddy Purp is delicious


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 3, 2010)

Purple Snow^


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 3, 2010)

bump..............some afgoo and bubble hash


----------



## smokefrogg (Aug 3, 2010)

snuck a lil toke of some "l.a. sister" in one of the server rooms here, now to get back to work


----------



## Raffiki420 (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish i could show you all this gran daddy purp, its covered in purple bud and trichs.  got a real skunky smell and taiste too


----------



## MakinProgress (Aug 3, 2010)

Buuuump.

Made a gravity bong the other day. Finally used it with the girl.


----------



## sludge factory (Aug 3, 2010)

Bump!

i had me some of Sensi Seeds early girl.

love that bud.


----------



## bongtokinjuggalo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just smoked for the first time in a year. Bump


----------



## KlosetKing (Aug 4, 2010)

bongtokinjuggalo said:


> Just smoked for the first time in a year. Bump


 grats ninja! keep on tokin! MCL

-KK


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 4, 2010)

bump....bubble hash and afgoo


----------



## akgrown (Aug 4, 2010)

bump...............


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 4, 2010)

bump..............so high i have my space suit on


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 4, 2010)

bump on some random shit...baked


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 5, 2010)

Lemon hazeeeeeeeee ftw!


----------



## spli f (Aug 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 5, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 5, 2010)

hazey wake n bake ...


----------



## T0key (Aug 5, 2010)

Bump 

Lol it's to short of a message


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 6, 2010)

bump.........tha indoor blue dream gott such good taste


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 6, 2010)

bumpppp fat bowl topped with .35 kiefff


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow...I'm gooooone


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

Alaskan Thunder Fucked


----------



## Locked Up (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump
just had a good wake n bake


----------



## gonfishin (Aug 7, 2010)

wake and bake with super silver haze


----------



## Ghosteh (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump for wake and bake and still baking 6 hours later. It's 3, I woke up at 9. I've had some dank strains but blue dream just might have replaced OG Kush, Kali Mist, and Trainwreck as my favorite strain. I was more stupid, retard baked last night than in years.


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL...that's how I was last night  I got ahold of some percoset 30mg and some lemon/diesel/skunk dank-as-fuck smoke. I bumped 15mgs of the percoset then some fat bong rips...I was off in lala land for what seemed like forever


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

Alaskan Thunder Fucked me again.. lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 7, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Alaskan Thunder Fucked me again.. lol


haha thats good $hit, bump to some indoor blue dream


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> haha thats good $hit, bump to some indoor blue dream



Haha damn straight. I just called up my friend to bring some more down haha. Man your gonna turn into a blue dream nug hahahha


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump again my friend just gave me some more ATF and some super dense OG kush


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 7, 2010)

.........bump..........


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 7, 2010)

bump ATF and OG Kush with Dominos Bacon Pineapple pizza and Cinnastix


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 7, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> bump ATF and OG Kush with Dominos Bacon Pineapple pizza and Cinnastix


damn man doin it proper huh, u in nor cal?


----------



## allgetout (Aug 7, 2010)

Bump... this shit smells like cat piss and i mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 8, 2010)

BUMP for some Grand Daddy Purp. Amazing stuff...


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 8, 2010)

wake n bump


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 8, 2010)

Bumpin' 'n' such


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> damn man doin it proper huh, u in nor cal?


So Cal. If you've ever heard of a little city called Diamond Bar.
But haha of course man! i always do 

Bump last of the ATF wake n bakeee


hahaa


allgetout said:


> Bump... this shit smells like cat piss and i mean that in the best way possible.


If anyone watches south park... "Cheesing" hahaha funny episode


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 8, 2010)

bump..........some indoor bubba kush and 4 dragons blood tinctures


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

whats dragons blood tinctures? i looked it up but couldn't find anything.


----------



## golddog (Aug 8, 2010)

bump......

some of the shit I grow


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 8, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> whats dragons blood tinctures? i looked it up but couldn't find anything.


 
when i went to the club today they had like 15 different types of tinctures so i went with the one called dragons blood it had a bad ass picture and was an everclear based one so i picked it.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh i see i see. how did that treat ya?

bumpp on some Afghan Kush


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 8, 2010)

well i think i overdid it cause after i gott home i was really sick to my stomach, but defineatly fkd up.


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 9, 2010)

chasing the jwh dragon


----------



## MakinProgress (Aug 9, 2010)

Not baked so much, but took two nice hits off some K2 and am feeling it a little. Love getting buzzed in the morning...


----------



## Locked Up (Aug 9, 2010)

pretty high had some really dank looking weed


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 9, 2010)

bump smoked a blunt of my afghan.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 9, 2010)

bump....... some bubba kush, fixin to go get something different.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 9, 2010)

bump last of the afghan.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 9, 2010)

soooooooo baked,,,,,,,


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

bump......


----------



## AgentMcFeather (Aug 10, 2010)

Wake and bake. High since 6:30am. I believe it's time for a 2nd bowl.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

bump.....some indoor hindu skunk.....


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 10, 2010)

BUMMMMMMMMMMMP omg, haven't smoked all day.
Got some Gran Daddy Purp and a FAT chunk of keif on top. Still got more keif for the next few bowls


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 10, 2010)

bump..... damn i was wondering were you were johnney herbz.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

double bump been high all day.


----------



## SouthernGanja (Aug 10, 2010)

bump. got sum new weed


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 11, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump..... damn i was wondering were you were johnney herbz.


hah i know right..

I might be budless in the next few days idk :/ i need to find some quick jobs for some cash anyways.

Sparking another bowl before i hit the sack and watch tv.


----------



## highguy23 (Aug 11, 2010)

bump bump bump!!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 11, 2010)

bumppp 

gdp


----------



## Dr Ziaus (Aug 11, 2010)

Just smoked 3 bowls to the head


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Aug 11, 2010)

bump bump bump ....some dank and hash bong hits


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

bump....hindu skunk.


----------



## kevin (Aug 11, 2010)

just came in from outside baking in 100+ degree temps, now to get baked off some snow white and i bet there is enough kief in the bottom of my grinder to get a couple of good hits.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 11, 2010)

gettin baked,,,be back when I qualify


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

bump......some indoor tasy tasy headband


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 11, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump......some indoor tasy tasy headband


now thats the SHIT right there. Bombiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Bump GDP FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (;


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Aug 11, 2010)

Bump. 
Durban Poison and Island Sweet Skunk grown under 6k watts oh HPS on botanicare nutes, with the best flushing process.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 11, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> now thats the SHIT right there. Bombiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Bump GDP FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE (;


hell ya the heady heady headband.. some gdp for free sounds good enough to make a song lol.


----------



## ToddFarcon (Aug 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 12, 2010)

smoking outta the hurricane


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 12, 2010)

Bump. GDP.


----------



## MakinProgress (Aug 12, 2010)

k2 Bump!!!


----------



## brock (Aug 12, 2010)

smoking grey haze and watching family guy


----------



## kevin (Aug 12, 2010)

just busted out some urban poison, this stuff will make you lazy.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 12, 2010)

Bump again Blazed at 4:20


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 12, 2010)

bump.....some headband


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 13, 2010)

Almost forgot why I got on my computer then I toked another bowl


----------



## blazintider (Aug 13, 2010)

hogs breath milk in the steam roller


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

bump....headband...tasty


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 13, 2010)

bump gdp. supposed to get something new today


----------



## brock (Aug 13, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump....headband...tasty


hey man whats the headband like? i read about it a while ago and the two days before i went to amsterdam it said on the smokers guide website "head to blue bird to try the headband" so i went to bluebird on the day i was going to get a gram as a farewell joint but the dealer said there were still waiting for it and it was coming in the day after i left, so i never got to try it


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

ive seen it around alott and never tried it, now i wish i would of tried it before...it has a very good taste and smell id say identical to MR.NICE.


putting on my headband for the wake&bake


----------



## brock (Aug 13, 2010)

mmmmmm mr.nice one of my favs and its mother the G13.

deffo going to get some next time i go


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

ya like i said it reminds me exactly like Mr.nice


----------



## Yourmomno (Aug 13, 2010)

i want to get high....sooo highhh


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 13, 2010)

Bump, Super Skunk #1

Ha this stuff is so bomb. But the smell is a mix of Skunky/Citrusy/Baby Diarhea(yes, POOP) LOL. It doesn't bother me


----------



## smokethechronic2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

bump........ does this mean i gotta bump every fekn day lol


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 13, 2010)

\ya I am baked!! Local stuff called AMS


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeahhhhhhhhhhh iam blazzzed as hell


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 13, 2010)

nice thread lol


----------



## spli f (Aug 13, 2010)

you bet


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 13, 2010)

oh yeah just got back from the collective bumping to some purple skunk and pineapple cough.

pineapple cough taste crazy i was not even aware of this strain omg!!!!!!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 13, 2010)

Burmese Kush x G13 Haze 

Crazzy good


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 13, 2010)

bump super skunk #1 and a fat plate of some skillet meal


----------



## biggun (Aug 14, 2010)

SO, I am just drinkin beer and burnin some home grown... What are you doin?... Oh wait don't answer, i don't care... But I hope your happy..... Peace


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


> nice thread lol


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## brock (Aug 14, 2010)

dont know what to get today grey haze, ss haze or blue cheese


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 14, 2010)

.........bump to some pineapple cough.


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Aug 14, 2010)

so medicated :] spacegoat (lambsbread x super silver haze) Man i love SoCal dispensaries.


----------



## blazintider (Aug 14, 2010)

OG Master, me, Duke the dog, and Widespread Panic are gettin down


----------



## Stoneyk (Aug 14, 2010)

green crack and hash... cant decide if i wanna take a nap or eat everything in sight! maybe eat everything then take a nap....hahahaha!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 14, 2010)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Aug 14, 2010)

Dose being drunk count?


----------



## kindbud27 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dynomite=is goooood!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 14, 2010)

found a nice stash of white widow in my bong..i am fucking rocked


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 14, 2010)

bump...the last of the pineapple cough....my pops is on his way home with another fire strain cant wait


----------



## Woah (Aug 14, 2010)

bump, bump bump, i wanna bump in my car right neow


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 14, 2010)

Bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 15, 2010)

bump....blueberry joint


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 15, 2010)

bump 3 times cause i wasnt able to get on. but im smoking some more. Had a blunt and my friend rolled his first "tulip" and we blazed that shit. and now im just hitting my bubbler.


----------



## akgrown (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh No its the Romulans...come to put me on my ass!!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 16, 2010)

bump.......blueberry


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 16, 2010)

I find my self squinty-eyed and dazed once again. 
The pain in my knees is all but a memory.
gotta love my california homegrown.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 16, 2010)

bump 2 times more


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 16, 2010)

bump....blueberry


----------



## 562FireK (Aug 16, 2010)

BUMP with pride.


----------



## Scuba (Aug 16, 2010)

So bumped XD


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 16, 2010)

bump.. space jill. smell's like puke or something. Why isn't this thing to a million yet?!


----------



## casper23 (Aug 16, 2010)

bumpin it and bumpin it and bumpin it again and topping it off with some NO2


----------



## KillerRedd (Aug 16, 2010)

just got bump'd off by the white widow....


----------



## Scuba (Aug 16, 2010)

Bumpin again with some Quarkal


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 16, 2010)

bump.....blueberry.........hopefully they gott the blackberry kush tommorow


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

bump  12 am session into the new day.
and bricked blackberry's pretty bomb too.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

ya i love the taste of that blackberry kush


----------



## akgrown (Aug 17, 2010)

got me some Organic Trainwreck Diesel.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppp


----------



## gR3 (Aug 17, 2010)

morning bump is the best!!!


----------



## Scuba (Aug 17, 2010)

9:50 wake an bump


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 17, 2010)

BUMP with honey oil and some maui goo....


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 17, 2010)

BUMP
I just drank a gallon of cool-aid.


----------



## oilsmoke (Aug 17, 2010)

Smokin' hash at work, BUMP


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump smoke and swim.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

bump....cindy99


----------



## spli f (Aug 17, 2010)

bump----------------


----------



## casper23 (Aug 17, 2010)

bumping that orange kush


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump....cindy99


Cinderella 99! That dirty girl. Share please
Got a nug you can take a pic of?


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Cinderella 99! That dirty girl. Share please
> Got a nug you can take a pic of?





i dont know why but i cant get our camera to do closeups its a bad a$$ cannon, its blurry as hell but here she is.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 17, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> View attachment 1104788
> 
> 
> i dont know why but i cant get our camera to do closeups its a bad a$$ cannon, its blurry as hell but here she is.


Check if Auto Focus / Manual Focus is on. could be your problem. also putting the camera in "Manual" Setting with the dial and using Manual Focus should do it.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 18, 2010)

no i have tried all that it looks like a clear picture b4 i take it, then it looks all blury?


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 18, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> no i have tried all that it looks like a clear picture b4 i take it, then it looks all blury?


Hmm does it have a longer then normal pause before the picture takes? you might have changed your time settings should be 1/25 but if not idk i cant remember everything i learned in Photo... even though i had it 3 times a day ina row lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Hmm does it have a longer then normal pause before the picture takes? you might have changed your time settings should be 1/25 but if not idk i cant remember everything i learned in Photo... even though i had it 3 times a day ina row lol


ya i even had my step mom trying to get a clear pic but we cant figure it out. I have some bad ass pineapple wreck buds getting plump outside, i tryd to get closeups and you cant see anything except blurr?


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 18, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> ya i even had my step mom trying to get a clear pic but we cant figure it out. I have some bad ass pineapple wreck buds getting plump outside, i tryd to get closeups and you cant see anything except blurr?


Dang, that sucks. Yeah i was just looking at your grow. Those pineapple wrecks are gonna be dense as hell i can tell.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 18, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Dang, that sucks. Yeah i was just looking at your grow. Those pineapple wrecks are gonna be dense as hell i can tell.


im gonna have to get some new pics the buds are monsters and everything else is just now starting to kick


----------



## Scuba (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumpin some Hawaiian Skunk


----------



## casper23 (Aug 18, 2010)

bumping that, "this is my last bowl and wont have anymore for a day or two" think imm go with the steamroller on this one


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2010)

Blazed out my tree on jack the ripper
bump


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 18, 2010)

hurricane bowls

bout to ride a gsxr

bump


----------



## Raffiki420 (Aug 18, 2010)

bump Gotta love bongs!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 18, 2010)

bump

Resin ball covered with keif. but hey im baked still!


----------



## HoLE (Aug 18, 2010)

very baked,,gonna get a back rub,,,ni-night


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol Cant bump right now but can bump as soon as i get this joint going ;D


----------



## Dice! (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive just been toking a bowl of Leda uno, from Kc Brains grown organicaly outdoors. An im BbBbAaAaKkKkEeEeDdDd....


Dice


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump? 
Happy toking


----------



## sludge factory (Aug 18, 2010)

bumpity buuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppppppp


----------



## casper23 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 18, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 19, 2010)

Bumpppppppppppppp! Cross faded forsureeeeeeeeee.
8 games of beer png, undfeated  get some. one of them was a shut out hahaha.
smoked some dank hazee of some sort couldnt hear the first word with shitsome guy had a blunt and 2bowls.


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 19, 2010)

I bump this


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 19, 2010)

bump...while i do my outdoor perimiter check lol fkn deer


----------



## MakinProgress (Aug 19, 2010)

Graaaaavity boooong


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 19, 2010)

bump....last of my cindy99 gonna go get something else


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Aug 19, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 19, 2010)

bump

purple kush


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2010)

bumpin vast amounts of sticky lemoney jtr>>>>>>


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bump, Resin ball rolled in keef then rolled in Hash Oil and rolled in keef. Didnt even taste like resin,Tasted great, and lasted forever. STONED!


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

bump bump bump bump pmub pmub pmub pmub 
dump dump dump dump pmud pmud bump bump


----------



## irishronn (Aug 19, 2010)

bump Querkle uh bump


----------



## kevin (Aug 19, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> bump bump bump bump pmub pmub pmub pmub
> dump dump dump dump pmud pmud bump bump


got home from work hurting a little more than usuall so i took me a couple of vicodene and blasted a few bowls fulls. came here and it took me 15 minutes to read this.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 19, 2010)

Bumpppppp computer chair-locked from the purple kush lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 19, 2010)

bump.......trinity purple...AKA trinity purple wreck.....im so high i have my spacesuit on


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Aug 19, 2010)

Last bump of the day.

Been a great day,One of the best ive had in years. 

Going to be an awesome weekend,Awesome week,And awesome next weekend.

I love weed,I love growing,I love California, I love RIU.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 21, 2010)

bumppppp

i got some Deep Purple... man i wish my camera would work...you guys gotta see these black nugs lol..


Deep in space lolo


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 21, 2010)

Bawmp bawmp!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump......TRINITY PURPLE.....


----------



## akgrown (Aug 21, 2010)

Phewwwwwwww this San Diego Sour Diesel fucking stinks but it is soooooooo gooooooood!!!!!!!

Oh and for those of you in San Diego that used to listen to the DSC they are back on JACK FM......there is a god!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump........ pineapple trainwreck and a re-up on tha trinity purple wreck........fckna its a good day


----------



## casper23 (Aug 21, 2010)

damn bro wish you lived near me. your shit sounds killer


----------



## electropyro (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump... some gdp.. having a hard time working =)


----------



## lazyboy43 (Aug 21, 2010)

bingo bongo


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 21, 2010)

bump deep purple and oreos with milk

and 500th post


----------



## growingmom (Aug 22, 2010)

Bump bump bump..This day should have ended hours ago!!!!!


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (Aug 22, 2010)

bump, sour chem is gettin me higher than clouds and takin some whiskey on top

bongo bingo


----------



## growingmom (Aug 22, 2010)

Jealous of Herbz oreos and milk..and 500 posts...kudoooooos


----------



## PuffinPurp (Aug 22, 2010)

idk what he said but B~U~M~P!!!???!!?? lol.


----------



## odlaw (Aug 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol at the avatar ^ Bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

growingmom said:


> Jealous of Herbz oreos and milk..and 500 posts...kudoooooos


Those were bomb. I ate a Jimmy Dean sauasage egg cheese biscuit after lol.

Bump smokin a j before bed.

Who repped me for my 500th? (kevin?)


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 22, 2010)

...3am..bump..............purple trinity


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2010)

bump bump bumity bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

Bumpppp.
Fat Joint and 2 bowls.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 22, 2010)

bumpin that just got a new piece with some blue cheese!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

Bump x2!

So high today

I just ordered a Monte Cristo sandwhich from Millys... Ima go pick that up in 5. omg its my favorite!! haven't had it in like 3 years!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay holy shit i just took my first few bites of this sandwhich.. This is the best mother fucking sandwhich still!!!!!!!!! everyone please eat one!

God im baked


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 22, 2010)

damn i want a fire sandwich....bump...........trinity purple and blackberry kush


----------



## smokester21 (Aug 22, 2010)

BuMpPP!!!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 23, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> damn i want a fire sandwich....bump...........trinity purple and blackberry kush



If you've never eaten one, i HIGHly recommend it lol.

I still got half saved for today when i get some new herb.
Bumpp Getting blazed off the last of the Deep Purple.


----------



## mr west (Aug 23, 2010)

bumping the bubble hash brain melter, bUmP!!!!


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 23, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## casper23 (Aug 23, 2010)

bubba kush x pot of gold..... bumpin that bumpity bump bump


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 23, 2010)

bump......... trinity purp......and anther of blackberry kush..........


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 24, 2010)

bumpalitious on the purple hash!!


----------



## nazarethjay (Aug 24, 2010)

Bumpity Bump super lemon haze, sativa pheno, indica pheno and mixed pheno honey oil oh lordy lordy how high can you be


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2010)

bumple stilskin bump bump. great white/ sweet tooth & hash.... the breakfast of champions1


----------



## casper23 (Aug 24, 2010)

i will take BUMP, for 400$ alex.


----------



## growingmom (Aug 24, 2010)

Bump..bump...Baaaaaaaaaaaked


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2010)

fucking hammerd on buble hash lol brain melter, bump


----------



## spli f (Aug 24, 2010)

bump-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------=========================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 24, 2010)

bump......pineaplle traiwreck........


----------



## hawks420 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bump to the biz-ump. Bout to enjoy some Jack The Ripper


----------



## m0t0keS (Aug 24, 2010)

bump bump mafukas!!!!!!! ak blunt(sorry ran out of papers and didnt feel like bongn it) and them yummy edibles!!!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 24, 2010)

bout to spark a j of God's Gift and Blue Dream


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 24, 2010)

Bumpppppp I got some Gods Gift too Ak!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 25, 2010)

bump again smoked a j and 2 bowls. 1 was the roach bud.

Gods gift


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

bump.....another  of pineapple wreck......


----------



## DarthD3vl (Aug 25, 2010)

bump bowl of kief


----------



## 562FireK (Aug 25, 2010)

Really wish I could bump right now. But I can't. 
Someone pass me a nug please.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

bump..... insomnias a b!tch


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 25, 2010)

bump. felt like shit when i woke up took some hits all better.
Gods Gift


----------



## dbkick (Aug 25, 2010)

Baked for a decade straight ! Bump!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

bump.........the wake and bake


----------



## hawks420 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bump for first toke of the day. Jack the ripper again


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 25, 2010)

bumppppppp.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

bump......before i eat some taco-hell


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 25, 2010)

bump......really really high


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 26, 2010)

bumppppppppp. i fell asleep like 2 hours ago and woke up again... Fucking bitch ass insomnia


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 26, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> bumppppppppp. i fell asleep like 2 hours ago and woke up again... Fucking bitch ass insomnia


man i gott tha same shit goin on lol, up till like 5 every morning so the neighborhood jackers cant hit my patch.


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2010)

hawks420 said:


> Bump for first toke of the day. Jack the ripper again


I like the jack the ripper, my cut is super strong and lemony, bit much for the first toke lol. 
Bumping some jtr and bubble hash elevensys


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 26, 2010)

Bump, Wake n Baked.


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Aug 26, 2010)

Last bowl of my Orange Crush x Sour Diesel... Sad moment, but I'm gonna savor every little trichome on this baby

Cheers!


----------



## insane 559 jc (Aug 26, 2010)

high so i say bump


----------



## jalis (Aug 26, 2010)

faded....bump


----------



## hawks420 (Aug 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> I like the jack the ripper, my cut is super strong and lemony, bit much for the first toke lol.
> Bumping some jtr and bubble hash elevensys


Yeah man, its strong shit thats for sure.  Bump for wake n bake!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 26, 2010)

bump on a blunt


----------



## WEED NINJA (Aug 26, 2010)

bump bit tooo stoned really. are 4" t5 50watt clf,s any good?


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 26, 2010)

bump....pineapple wreck


----------



## hawks420 (Aug 26, 2010)

bumpty dumpty sat on a wall... and got baked as fuck. waterfall hits for this bummmmp


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

bumpin the livers/blues cut, hold tight trippy buzzy ride scream if u wanna go faster BUMP!


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 27, 2010)

It's about time for bed now  _BUMP._


----------



## rambojordanlee (Aug 27, 2010)

Sugar Haze, Jack The Ripper, papaya... Bumpty Bump Bump....


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump.........same nuggs


----------



## smokethechronic2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

just woke from a cannabis coma (on the sofa), mate produces this crystal layden widow last nite about 9pm well am still baked fs , might mighty mints lmao.


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing like the first toke of the day....bummmmp


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

ForevaLovinJah said:


> Nothing like the first toke of the day....bummmmp


or the last toke of the night......bump


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

nothin like puffing in the afternoon with the door open let the breeze have it lol. Bumpin the livers/blues still


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 27, 2010)

bumpp wake n baked


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump....wake and baked


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

Tea time bumpin the bubble hash


----------



## casper23 (Aug 27, 2010)

got off work: check

play 18 holes of disc golf: check

load pipe with some widow hash: check

smoke said pipe full of hash: BUMP!


----------



## spli f (Aug 27, 2010)

bumpbump


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump......some scisor hash befor watering


----------



## motoracer110 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bump.............


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 27, 2010)

bump, chocolope  blaze on stonerss  lmao


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Aug 27, 2010)

im not baaaaaaked dammit! cleaning up for a new job...im hatin, but not really. if anyone gives a fuck, take a hit for me. peace out heads.


----------



## frostbeard (Aug 27, 2010)

Buuump!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 27, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## casper23 (Aug 27, 2010)

how is the smoke on that mate? was thinking about getting a pack to grow out.


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2010)

signing out bed time bump of liver/blues and bubble hash. Nernight bump


----------



## casper23 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump... off to the love sac


----------



## DarthD3vl (Aug 27, 2010)

Bump tasty joint of reggie


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 27, 2010)

Purple Ice


oh yeah...... bump!


----------



## akgrown (Aug 28, 2010)

Tokin a House Pre-Roll of some Lemon Jack from Victory 215!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Aug 28, 2010)

...............
bBaUkMePd
b a k e d
B U M P
BbAuKmEpD
*********

bowl of dodo reggie mixed


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 28, 2010)

bump......pineapple wreck bubble hash.....some straight send you to bed $hit


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Aug 28, 2010)

Sat morning bummmmmmp, hitting the field today, cant wait to see the new growth!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 28, 2010)

bump..................


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 28, 2010)

bumpppppp.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 28, 2010)

work up still baked and making homemade waffles bump


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 28, 2010)

bump......... bubble hash


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 29, 2010)

bump........going to the moon, so i have my spacesuit on.


----------



## casper23 (Aug 29, 2010)

bumping my last bowl and special k.... not the cereal. lol


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 29, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump........going to the moon, so i have my spacesuit on.


lol youv said you have your spacesuit on twice now wat are you actually wearing? Lol.

Bumpp Wake n Bake


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 29, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> lol youv said you have your spacesuit on twice now wat are you actually wearing? Lol.
> 
> Bumpp Wake n Bake


nah just something i say all tha time.....good stuff lol bump.....................


----------



## GanJulia (Aug 29, 2010)

bump.......

ahhh


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2010)

Today I be mostly smoking deep purple x psychosis>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Aug 30, 2010)

bummmmmp


----------



## casper23 (Aug 30, 2010)

bumping that, "i got some good friends who come over and smoke me out" and then going to see predators at the dollar movie!


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

bump..............bubblin sum bubble hash


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 31, 2010)

bump like 10 times. i havent been posting as much


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> bump like 10 times. i havent been posting as much


im right there with ya i seen a "gonna smoke weed everyday for 30 days" thread and i started thinking $hit i cant remember the last time i went a day without somoking...


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

super baked on some deep purple x psychosis x deep purple x querkle. Its a mouth full to say and a head full to smoke


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Aug 31, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> im right there with ya i seen a "gonna smoke weed everyday for 30 days" thread and i started thinking $hit i cant remember the last time i went a day without somoking...


Haha shit forreal.



mr west said:


> super baked on some deep purple x psychosis x deep purple x querkle. Its a mouth full to say and a head full to smoke


 Haha choke on that shit bro. sounds like a mouth full of grapes


Wake n bake, too lazy to look for other thread (;


----------



## mr west (Aug 31, 2010)

Skunky grapes lol, just fucked my m8 up b4 he had work lmao, tescos securety gaurd lmao so ill bump for him


----------



## kevin (Aug 31, 2010)

just cleaned my stash box and came up with 3 fat doobs of roaches and various other scraps that were laying at the bottom. 1 of them toasted me.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 31, 2010)

bump? how about inhale, hold it and exhale? rather that then bump....but, what the hell..

bumpity bump bump


----------



## Dragonus (Aug 31, 2010)

Very last of my QP, in a blunt, just got me bakeddd


----------



## Flair22 (Sep 1, 2010)

Rolled a couple fat blunts. Hot boxed my roommates' truck in the parking lot of where I live at college.

Now, nothing but video games and pizza.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

bump......bubble hash


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 1, 2010)

bump like 4 times again. the site wasnt working for me yesterday.

wake n bake right now


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Sep 1, 2010)

Big bummmmp for the last of my Diesel....but not to worry more coming in a couple weeks!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 1, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> bump like 4 times again. the site wasnt working for me yesterday.
> 
> wake n bake right now


it only let me on here and there yesterday too.......bump........bubble hash and pineapple wreck nuggs


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 1, 2010)

bumpity super lemon hazeeeee.
I think ima make a quick edible with a gram or two of this shit, its some firee.


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Sep 2, 2010)

Just took another huge hit of Trainwreck X Strawberry Cough from Bongus Maximus and man, am I fuckin ripped...I'm sure the 30mgs of percocet I fed my nose helped too...


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 2, 2010)

woke up at 2am still awake... 5:45...
fuck you insomnia


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha... i thought this was a stoner forum.. no one else getting baked? pshhh poserss!

bumppp


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 2, 2010)

been in the garden all day smoking hash......bump pineapple wreck and bubblehash


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubblin some Sour Deez here. Bubbly Bump.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

Beyond a bump.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 3, 2010)

Bump. Bump. Bump it up!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> Bump. Bump. Bump it up!


Nice tits. I like tits.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 3, 2010)

I like tits. We are friends.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 3, 2010)

bump............just finished a blunt....


----------



## akgrown (Sep 3, 2010)

tokin on "The Goop"!!!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 3, 2010)

bumpp got a 8th of some OG Fire Kush.

gonna make some firecrackers for tomorrow later.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 3, 2010)

puffin on the volcano & hurricane


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 3, 2010)

bump......bubble hash


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Sep 4, 2010)

Bummp, tryin out a friends Sour Diesel, smells awesome


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 4, 2010)

Bumpp blazing with a old friend who i haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 4, 2010)

bump........... bubble hash


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 4, 2010)

bump, blue dream x orange kush.= me stoned. Damn I love orange dream


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hydro Hippy said:


> bump, blue dream x orange kush.= me stoned. Damn I love orange dream


damn i love tha blue dream, orange dream sounds dellicious


----------



## Dr. Pot (Sep 4, 2010)

Grabbing the vape for round two right now...420th page on its way for this thread!


----------



## mlore (Sep 4, 2010)

bump, got myself a couple of grams of uk exodus cheese  yummy


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 5, 2010)

Bumppp. Finally Page 420!

Just threw some firecrackers for tomorrow in the oven.
Smoked a bowl.


----------



## crackerboy (Sep 5, 2010)

bumpidy bump Just smoked some Flow


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 5, 2010)

bump....on pg 420


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Sep 5, 2010)

gotta hit some hash on 420


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 5, 2010)

Gotta take up the spots on page 420!

Bumpp. Fat bowls and keif


----------



## marooncon (Sep 5, 2010)

bump, you know how it is.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 5, 2010)

bump .... trying a buddys indoor hashberry, i havent seen hashberry that looks and taste this good..


----------



## hawks420 (Sep 5, 2010)

420th page of the thread. ill bump to that.


----------



## butterfenco (Sep 5, 2010)

cannot bump ATM, but ill get bake to it ASAP


----------



## iKillpeople (Sep 5, 2010)

YESSSSSSS!! im on the 420th page!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfenco (Sep 5, 2010)

haha i get 2 posts on page 420, couldent get a better place on the tread  BUMP


----------



## kether noir (Sep 5, 2010)

bump and munch munch munch, bump, bump, bump


----------



## iKillpeople (Sep 6, 2010)

BUMP diddy diddy diddy BUMP BUMP


----------



## akgrown (Sep 6, 2010)

For pg 420 I have packed the following in my bong

Green crack x Mr nice
Romulan
The Goop
Ron burgundy Kush
Trainwreck
Diamond Og dry sieve

Finally converted to G on G with diffused stem and ash catcher. this is going to be a heady mix...wish me luck...


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 6, 2010)

akgrown said:


> For pg 420 I have packed the following in my bong
> 
> Green crack x Mr nice
> Romulan
> ...


good luck.. it sounds like you have one hell of a line up 

bump......bubble hash and sum tasty hashberry


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2010)

its only on page 106 the way i have mine set up for most posts per page B


----------



## dednbloated (Sep 6, 2010)

bumpppp bump


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Sep 6, 2010)

bump....happy labor day laborers.Bong rips,BBQ chicken,ak47,and the day off.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 6, 2010)

bump....... bong ripps of bubble hash


----------



## Scuba (Sep 7, 2010)

bumpin some Strawberry Cough and Uk Cheese


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 7, 2010)

bump........


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 7, 2010)

bump. so high i forgot to bump at 4:20 when i was smokin


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 7, 2010)

The usual combo of cheese and thai. Swap em after 15 minutes for an hour and you're good ^^


----------



## Scuba (Sep 7, 2010)

bumpin to some Strawberry Cough, Grandaddy Purps, and Mister Snoop Dogg


----------



## MSizzle92 (Sep 7, 2010)

b-u-m-p bump bump bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 8, 2010)

bumpppp


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 8, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## Cannarado (Sep 8, 2010)

Spartan Mist and now a nug of some Blue Moon for the night cap....


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 8, 2010)

infinity bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 9, 2010)

bump. goodnight guys.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 9, 2010)

bump.......bong ripps of bubble hash


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 9, 2010)

bump. i found a nug in my boxers drawr. Ill smoke it haha.


----------



## hawks420 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bumpin at 420 and gettin pumped for the first nfl game of the year. football is back!


----------



## blazintider (Sep 9, 2010)

smoked a bowl before my engineering class. Bump! Fuzzy Misty in my system


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 9, 2010)

bump..............................


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

Bumpin and grinding with some deep purple querkle grapetastic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 10, 2010)

bump............ bubbling


----------



## Scuba (Sep 10, 2010)

choking on that strawberry cough bumpin' real hard


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 10, 2010)

bumpp had a 4:20 sesh


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 10, 2010)

bump....some bubble but i have something new on the way to try


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 10, 2010)

bump.....my pineapple bubble and some fire indoor hindu skunk


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bump its nice to be back bumping on the RIU bump thread. Bump U.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 11, 2010)

Bumppp! Lol my neighbor gave his old truck rims/tires to some guy for a half oz. he got some medical blue dream. i got 2 grams for helping. ill get more once i run out forsure.

I love the cerebral highhhhhhh ahh such a delight.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2010)

4.29 but im baked lol bumping the sour dpq


----------



## Scuba (Sep 11, 2010)

Trimmed a Green Crack 3 days ago, now im finally able to taste test, so bumbin with some Green Crack


----------



## hawks420 (Sep 11, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> bump.....my pineapple bubble and some fire indoor hindu skunk


always with the best sounding stuff.. i envy you sir lol

i dunno what this stuff is called but it does the trick. bump


----------



## kevin (Sep 11, 2010)

a bowl full of urban poison, a brownie, and burning out in front of the t.v.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 12, 2010)

AHH wake and bake with some Green Crack that taste like cantaloupe


----------



## akgrown (Sep 12, 2010)

Bump.....Hot Knifers of some Diamond OG Full Melt.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 12, 2010)

bumppp blue dreamin'


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 12, 2010)

bump volcano


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2010)

bumpity bump on some dr greenthumbs og kush smoked out of my newly acquired roor. four or five hits and i'm nice and toasty for a couple of hours...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> bump volcano


 i'd have thought that you'd be using that hurricane that you got sr verde, lol..


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 12, 2010)

bump.. indoor hindu skunk, picked up an eighth of blackberry kush kief


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

smoked 7 joints
ate tons of baked goods.
love hempstalk.
still mad stoned


----------



## HoLE (Sep 12, 2010)

very baked,,,,,lotsa beers,,many doobs,,,,can't believe I even typed all this,,,,, )


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 12, 2010)

blue dream in the bubb.


yummy.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 12, 2010)

bump........bong refills of blackberry kush kief....


----------



## juleswinnfield (Sep 12, 2010)

fuckn baked


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud
bumpqmud


----------



## akgrown (Sep 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;gtKT0lwHNKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtKT0lwHNKo&feature=related[/video]

Watching Anchor Man Toking on some

Ron Burgundy Kush 
Its nice, compelling and rich.
Stay Classy RIU


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 13, 2010)

bump....watchin weeds...


----------



## CTtokin (Sep 13, 2010)

Lovin this Sour D! :


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 14, 2010)

bump.......missed the 4.20am by 11 minutes


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 14, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 14, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd have thought that you'd be using that hurricane that you got sr verde, lol..


Yeah I use it but when its day to day chillin listening to music nothing beats the volcano


speaking of which just filled another bag


----------



## akgrown (Sep 15, 2010)

Super Green Crack......its Fire.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 15, 2010)

bumpin some green crack as well mixed with strawberry cough


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2010)

bump bump. half an o of Haze and half an o of Diesel Kush. it just makes me smile.


----------



## JP1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump bumpadooldadoooo bumptastic bumper bump 
bump it bumpazzzz bump!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 15, 2010)

bump..... hindu skunk and bubble hash


----------



## Wakko (Sep 15, 2010)

bump !
but hey i got this scary thoughts becouse my friend had lucid dream about me and my other friend, he told us somthing bad is gonna be happend.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump that 707 Headband


----------



## FriendlyBystander (Sep 15, 2010)

Wakko said:


> bump !
> but hey i got this scary thoughts becouse my friend had lucid dream about me and my other friend, he told us somthing bad is gonna be happend.


Lucid dreaming has absolutely nothing to due with the future and can in no way foresee future events. It simply allows for the individual, with a good amount of practice, to alter dreams and reach a state where he can transform them to fit his or her desire. While learning, many lucid dreamers unintentionally have major parts of their life incorporated into their dreams. Hobbies, family and friends, are all things that can easily and subconsciously enter the mind. Once they are the topic of a novice dreamers mind, they are usually altered with a variety of bad or good events that make from little to no sense.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 15, 2010)

FriendlyBystander said:


> Lucid dreaming has absolutely nothing to due with the future and can in no way foresee future events. It simply allows for the individual, with a good amount of practice, to alter dreams and reach a state where he can transform them to fit his or her desire. While learning, many lucid dreamers unintentionally have major parts of their life incorporated into their dreams. Hobbies, family and friends, are all things that can easily and subconsciously enter the mind. Once they are the topic of a novice dreamers mind, they are usually altered with a variety of bad or good events that make from little to no sense.


When i was in elementary i had a dream that i was going on field trip and something happened so we had to go home early. The next day we go on a surprise field trip and a kid breaks his leg so we leave 2 hours early.


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 15, 2010)

bump..... ........................ ............. ..............


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 15, 2010)

sooooooooooooooo baked


----------



## Kushcrosser (Sep 16, 2010)

Wake n Bake.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 16, 2010)

bumpin the wake n' back before i head to work.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 16, 2010)

bumpppppp near my babys


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 16, 2010)

bump.......bubblin


----------



## kevin (Sep 16, 2010)

so i read a post this morning about adding mint to your smoke for flavor so i took a couple of mint leafs and put them in a baggie with enough smoke for a big bowl. a couple of hours later i take the mint leafs out and fire it up. now i am here with a foul taste in my mouth bumping. that was a silly idea, i thought it might give it a bit of a menthol taste. at least i'm bumping....


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 16, 2010)

kevin said:


> so i read a post this morning about adding mint to your smoke for flavor so i took a couple of mint leafs and put them in a baggie with enough smoke for a big bowl. a couple of hours later i take the mint leafs out and fire it up. now i am here with a foul taste in my mouth bumping. that was a silly idea, i thought it might give it a bit of a menthol taste. at least i'm bumping....


sounds like it coulda worked.... but i bet the taste was pretty nasty


----------



## FriendlyBystander (Sep 16, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> When i was in elementary i had a dream that i was going on field trip and something happened so we had to go home early. The next day we go on a surprise field trip and a kid breaks his leg so we leave 2 hours early.


Cool, but that doesn't have much to do with lucid dreaming. I know what you mean though, I've experienced and heard about situations similar to that.

Bump. Smoked 2 bowls before my shower. I bun regularly through out the day but I doubt I'l post here more than once.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah ohwell lol.

bump.


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Sep 16, 2010)

bump...on the ps3, and just like my mw2 classes, im goin akimbo on 2 bowls of atlantas finest


----------



## m0t0keS (Sep 16, 2010)

bUmP!!!!!!!! just woke up from a few hydro blunts earlier lol bouts to smoke again!!!


----------



## Unnk (Sep 16, 2010)

no good to smoke but smoking so much mids im holding over! kabumo


----------



## XxHazexX (Sep 16, 2010)

juz smoked sum dankish home grown frm my boy n im roasted

Bump.....


----------



## Scuba (Sep 16, 2010)

burning some Ultra Violet from a Sacramento club


----------



## akgrown (Sep 16, 2010)

Purple Candy from a San Diego Delivery!!!!! Bumpity!!!!!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 17, 2010)

bump....bubble hash and some pineapple wreck....


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

bump it. and again. bump, bump, bump, bump. no, i only like the girls......but, um.. thanks.


----------



## elkins (Sep 17, 2010)

*Bump! , Bump!, Bump!*


----------



## Milner (Sep 17, 2010)

white widow!!!!!


----------



## kevin (Sep 17, 2010)

cleaned my grinder, bumping with a grinder hash buzz!!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 17, 2010)

bump Trainwreck Bubble Hash + Sour Diesel bubble hash + Skunk = yummmm!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 17, 2010)

okay holy fuck im ripped. lol<333


----------



## kevin (Sep 17, 2010)

another fine friday evening and i'm stuck at home. about to go out and watch the chickens eat june bugs and smoke a fat one.


----------



## akgrown (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumping Black Berry Kush!!!!!


----------



## elkins (Sep 18, 2010)

*Bump!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumppp Sour Diesel Bubble hash and and some Skunk.


----------



## Scuba (Sep 18, 2010)

bumpin with some Strawberry cough and Green Crack mix


----------



## Smokey1115 (Sep 18, 2010)

damn i havent smoked in almost 4 months due to probation...


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 18, 2010)

Blueberry Kush! so tastyy


----------



## High Time 420 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm high from rhino hash,, going bed now.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

Bout to BUMP to some lavender and bubble hash, .5 bowl with .5 hash
this is going to be so epic in about 10 min. gonna be tasty


----------



## kevin (Sep 18, 2010)

Smokey1115 said:


> damn i havent smoked in almost 4 months due to probation...


 
i smoked a second bowl just for you, hope the rest of your probation goes quick


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 19, 2010)

bump............. killer blunt rolled with 2gms blue dream, 1gm bubble hash, .5 pineapple kief.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 19, 2010)

BUMB<><> 1.5 gram blunt of sweet sensi, grinder kief.. idk how much. and a full g of bubble hash.
FADED


brickedup417 said:


> bump............. killer blunt rolled with 2gms blue dream, 1gm bubble hash, .5 pineapple kief.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 25, 2010)

Bumppp. premature buds are bombbb


----------



## a dog named chico (Sep 25, 2010)

BUMP but i am coming down


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 25, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## whynot (Sep 25, 2010)

Bump


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bumping some BubbleBerry floating around. BLAZED


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 29, 2010)

Lemon haze and Thai bagseed homegrown...


----------



## spleefed (Sep 29, 2010)

Bump and grind.


----------



## jhopkins34 (Sep 29, 2010)

TRAINwreck.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 1, 2010)

Bumpppppp quick dried nugs rolled a bunch of j's good morning RIU 
eating 2 special brownies i made last night


----------



## Scuba (Oct 1, 2010)

bumpin some dank ass Purple Nepal an Sour Diesel


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bump for finding a random growing pot plant! Then drying it and smoking a bowl at work on lunch!


----------



## akgrown (Oct 1, 2010)

bumping one of my 2x crunch berry treats


----------



## someone else (Oct 2, 2010)

Bumpin some Sour Diesel I had to pick early (waiting for the rest to finish). 

1 blunt and I'm faded.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 3, 2010)

Bump wake and bake OG Kush.

Cant wait to eat my brownies later


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> Bump for finding a random growing pot plant! Then drying it and smoking a bowl at work on lunch!


Now thats a cool lunch


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

Bak'n on some Violator Kush right now...watching the Lions do their thing ( losing ).


----------



## jhopkins34 (Oct 3, 2010)

More trainwreck, I love this heavy sativa


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 3, 2010)

Dry as a fucking 95 year old pussy. Broke as well...ugh. Bump for you all being baked.


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2010)

bump. (haze & strawberry cream. topped with diesel kush and keif.) also enjoying a glass of absinthe.


----------



## Karmapuff (Oct 3, 2010)

Bammmm!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Oct 3, 2010)

finally got my fix in today


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2010)

What's up people.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 4, 2010)

Just smoked a bowl of Hindu Kush topped with Iso Oil


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 4, 2010)

OG Kush and Lemon Skunk


----------



## Scuba (Oct 4, 2010)

bumpin a fat blunt of Sour Diesel, Purple Nepal, and Green Crack. ..... mmmmmmm


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 4, 2010)

bumpn wit my fat blunt of purple diesel


----------



## theexpress (Oct 4, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> finally got my fix in today


lol went down to east garfield park and grab you some heroin??? lol j/k... bump im high has hell to... the chemdog got my ass


----------



## woobystein (Oct 4, 2010)

hubby bar inside me


----------



## akgrown (Oct 4, 2010)

Just ate a couple of my peanut butter cup ice cream, all ganjafied of course.


----------



## bigmindhack (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump! I have cute kittens sleeping on me.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

bigmindhack said:


> Bump! I have cute kittens sleeping on me.


kittens are soo nice wen ur stoned to the bone, specialy wen they sleepin lol, they should come with a warning " carefull may cause some bleeding"
Bump that uk blues>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 7, 2010)

Been ripping the new bong since 5:00 am.... still packing!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Been ripping the new bong since 5:00 am.... still packing!


maybe u need to change ur stash if u need to keep hitttin the bong


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I'm going to cry...my dog just shattered my prize bong - it was a 2 foot double chambered beautiful ice catchin' monster  thank god I have my other one...


----------



## nater (Oct 7, 2010)

NovusSpiritus said:


> I think I'm going to cry...my dog just shattered my prize bong - it was a 2 foot double chambered beautiful ice catchin' monster  thank god I have my other one...


The death of a bong is never a pretty sight.


----------



## Scuba (Oct 7, 2010)

bumpin till my lungs collapse with some sour diesel and some sticky purple Granddaddy Kush


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 7, 2010)

bump it up !!!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> maybe u need to change ur stash if u need to keep hitttin the bong



Or maybe i need a tolerance break?

And what i can't celebrate and welcome my new bong/ash catcher to the line up?

And theres nothing wrong with my homegrown! 

Goodmorning bong tokes.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

_bump stoned since 8:50 am did a wake bake still it going on pulling a all day stone. coffee and pot is a party _


_(danger typing well stoned watch for misspell words )_


----------



## someone else (Oct 8, 2010)

oh man, I made it all the way here, and now I don't know what's going on....???....where are weeeeee........echo, echo, echo....


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 8, 2010)

is it a bump if the thread is already on top of the first page? 

is this one of those deep questions like what is the meaning of life?


----------



## akgrown (Oct 9, 2010)

Bumping it up cuz my lungs are on fire. MindBender got me all kinds of fucked up!


----------



## Scuba (Oct 9, 2010)

so fucking baked off sour diesel at 12 am, going to pass out........................now


----------



## april (Oct 9, 2010)

3 am-still smoking, alone lol my man went sleepypoo- boooooo
bump bump


----------



## Mazar i Shariff (Oct 9, 2010)

BUMP

Homegrown 100% Organic Greenhouse White Widow Top Colas ... mmm


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 9, 2010)

Bump!

Going out to get fuckin hammerd now aswell.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 11, 2010)

soooooooooooooooooooo baked


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

bump 2 girls and 1 cup  now everybody is happy and well fed


----------



## polygonmind (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm blazed, smoked a blunt and got some yogaberry
Now I'm chilling so hard


----------



## Vento (Oct 11, 2010)

Is Mashed


----------



## polygonmind (Oct 11, 2010)

Just picked up some blue dream
First time smoking this strain


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## akgrown (Oct 12, 2010)

Platinum Kush and Bluberry Cloud taking me to dreamy land


----------



## SikSol (Oct 12, 2010)

its 2:52am and I cant go to sleep so I ditched the vape and resorted to some bag seed and my trusty bong to help me along!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 12, 2010)

Random dro nice bright green with yellow hairs mmm tasty


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 12, 2010)

bump stoned again 

(Danger typing well stoned watch for typo)


----------



## Scuba (Oct 12, 2010)

Takin a hit of Ak-47 that came from a cola the size of my forearm.


----------



## Scuba (Oct 12, 2010)

Just missed 4:20 but im bumpin just the same


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 14, 2010)

B-hump.....


----------



## JD21095 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bump!!!! Im baked as hell


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 14, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>bump


----------



## jhopkins34 (Oct 14, 2010)

SKUNK, the house smells funny....bump


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Oct 14, 2010)

Tryin to quit cigarettes. basically just replaced them with joints.


----------



## someone else (Oct 14, 2010)

Let the official record show, I'm...*

HIGH, how are you?*.


----------



## Cannabolic (Oct 15, 2010)

BUMP !!!!! lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 15, 2010)

ha ha first bump and it's been about 5 yrs since I was high! Bump Bump!


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 15, 2010)

in 4 weeks after i take my pee test il be bake as a mothafucka


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 15, 2010)

OHHHHHH GOOODDDD IM BAKKKKEDDD soooo good


----------



## dudeoflife (Oct 15, 2010)

How do you spell "bump", again?


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

bumped!! haha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2010)

Lemon Haze again at 1 am... My excuse? It actually clears up my hayfever symptoms so I can go to sleep without an itchy throat, watery eyes or stuffy nose!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 15, 2010)

Smoking some more of my NL! Bump!


----------



## KDiaz (Oct 15, 2010)

Bump, have some unknown outdoor that will definately stick to the wall!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 15, 2010)

bumpssssssss


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

highgighgighgighgighgighgigighig high! bump baked


----------



## Cannabolic (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump!!! As always


----------



## akgrown (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothern trainWreck again!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 18, 2010)

just hit the NL again  BUMP


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 19, 2010)

"Ding"... Fresh out of the oven.


Bump.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 19, 2010)

Went to the clinic, got some "Fire OG" "Funk" "Rascal OG" "Pineapple Kush" "Sour D" "Black Berry Kush", Maui Waui Amber Glass, Honey Oil. 

And now its a good Sour D and Maui Morning 

Edit 6:05 i feel so good im packing a bowl as i type this, its a _*lasagna.*_

Sour Diesel, Honey Oil, Rascal OG, honey Oil, Sour Diesel, honey Oil, Mauwi Wauwi Amber Glass.
^^
Thats my big fat bong bowl that im going to obliterate now and bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblast offfff. :]


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

after a long fucking hard day of work, gym then chinese classes..and drinking ..o acutally i got a number today and to add to my game i guessed the braods name...KOREAN NAME...theres like a fucking billion of those and i guessed it. it was all luck but i played it off like my game was the fuckin shit hahhahaha


anyway i just took a 0.2g hit...yeah...yeah thats right a full whopping 0.2g hit...lol it fucking sucks living here but im still high tho


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 19, 2010)

Had a crown fall out, so I got baked, stubbed my toe, so I got bakeder. bump


----------



## Kushcrosser (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, today was just like yesterday, the day before that....stoned off my ass! I tell ya, its nice having a few strains to choose from......time to smoke some more


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

just woke up..gotta get ready for work but just blazed...niiiiiiiiiiiiice


btw riu is the worst place for any kind of debate loolol


----------



## DarrenStaysHigh (Oct 19, 2010)

bump it


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 19, 2010)

Bump !! Bump !!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 19, 2010)

Bump smoke Bump


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 19, 2010)

BUMP bitty BUMP bump!


----------



## Boonierat (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish weed was a cure for the common cold. Here I am baked as hell, but I still feed bad and I can't taste my weed cuz I can't breath.


----------



## irishronn (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump on Honey Oil bump


----------



## ChronicTron (Oct 21, 2010)

Smoked 2 blunts between 4 people last night, i was baked like a cake, i woke up this afternoon bout an hr ago and i still feel like a casarole.


----------



## dednbloated (Oct 21, 2010)

bud light m, brownies, chem dog, n blueberry , on my day off , bump btw


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 21, 2010)

bump...my dude....bump


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 22, 2010)

Bumpidy bump!


----------



## bigslama912 (Oct 22, 2010)

"Ding!... the oven is ready!"


Bump.


haha


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 23, 2010)

bump for 6 bowls back2back


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 23, 2010)

Bump for Nuggetry OG x Herojuana and some Nuggetry Green Crack!

Oh and some Blue dream keif!


----------



## telomiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Must Bump!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 23, 2010)

bump for this sensi OG, quite delish.


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2010)

The Situation Herpes Lip Sore BUMP !!!!


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 23, 2010)

Baked on sativa! bump!


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm baked.


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 23, 2010)

i just got a new bong today and it just got me sooooo high. i'm so fucked


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 24, 2010)

Bump that Headband OG and Royal Hawaiin Kush


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 24, 2010)

BUMP - I finally got my pre-ordered bud in.

I had to pay in advance.. before all of it was spoken for. Got tired of missing out on the good bud.. so I pre paid! 

Anyhow, this past Friday, I got the call from my cousin that the good would be here this weekend. Little did I know I would be getting it that night. I figured I was going to have to wait until the next day (Saturday to pick it up). Anyhow.. I got an Oz. total. Four quarter saks.. each one with a different strain. I can't remember the last time I was this happy.. 

1. Chernobyl
2. Lemon Skunk
3. The Church (green house seeds)
4. Purple Urkle

This will last me a good month.. plus I went ahead and pre-paid for my next order so I know for sure that I'll get what I paid for. So, I'm set for a while. 

Speaking of being set.. its 10am in the morning and time for my wake-N-bake!

peace.


----------



## someone else (Oct 24, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> BUMP - I finally got my pre-ordered bud in.
> 
> I had to pay in advance.. before all of it was spoken for. Got tired of missing out on the good bud.. so I pre paid!
> 
> ...


Nice Ganjaluvr, I've always wanted to try that Lemon Skunk and The Church!

I too am BAKED....hehe. 

G13/Haze has set me adrift on a row boat in the ocean, without oars.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 24, 2010)

Nuggetry Herojuana OG


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 24, 2010)

bump for the bowl im about to smoke


----------



## TattooMommy (Oct 24, 2010)

bump for the first bong hit I just took of the first bud I just clipped off my very first homegrown sweet Mary Jane plant. I always thought I had a black thumb when it came to gardening. Looks like I did a damn good job of growin' my weed though! I'm so baked right now...


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 24, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> BUMP - I finally got my pre-ordered bud in.
> 
> I had to pay in advance.. before all of it was spoken for. Got tired of missing out on the good bud.. so I pre paid!
> 
> ...


Good to hear you got some good weed. Better than buying from the shitbag??? Oh yeah I am baked! Bump


----------



## akgrown (Oct 25, 2010)

Pinapple Punch got me feeling good right now, ugly nugs but some smooth smoke. Bump


----------



## ElMonte74 (Oct 25, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 25, 2010)

im higher then a motha fuckin crack head off weed


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 25, 2010)

bump here I'm baked


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

its so nice to be highhhh


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 25, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Good to hear you got some good weed. Better than buying from the shitbag??? Oh yeah I am baked! Bump


You have no idea man. LOL.

I prepaid for this Oz. back in freaking July. The beginning of July at that.. but I knew that it was a for sure deal. But that's why I had to prepay for it. It all tastes fucking great.. however the stinkiest one out of the 4 is def. the Lemon Skunk. Just an outright DANK thick smell. As far as taste goes.. that's going to be a really close call actually. The 'Chernobyl' from TGA is amazing. Fruity taste to it.. kinda hard to describe. Right next to that one.. in ranking as far as taste goes.. would have to go to 'lemon skunk'. Very very tangy zesty taste to it... kinda odd really IMO.. but its just excellent.

But, if I had to pick the best out of the whole thing.. its def. going to be the 'Chernobyl'. The smell/taste/appearance outdoes the other three strains that I have.. hands down. It's really hard to describe. The smoke is really thick.. fruity taste to it. Kinda like that one brand of gum.. shit.. what's the name of that gum.. that has like zebra stripes.. with different colors on it?? Anyhow, it tastes like that IMO. I love it! I hope to one day grow another TGA strain.. and its going to be Chernobyl. I've grown the TGA A13 (Apollo 13) strain.. and it blew me out of my chair. I love that one too.. but Chernobyl IMO.. tastes better. 

I'm rambling again.. I'm high. The Purple Urkle (I didn't believe it was the true Purple Urkle.. but then dude told me that he didn't get any Urkle seeds.. he got a clone/cutting. So I believe him.. plus the buds do have a nice dark purplish hue color to them. So it all adds up.)

That Urkle makes me more social than I usually am.. 

anyhow, I'm off. peace.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

im baked...just smoked a blunt o some reg i got from one of my backup peoples gave me a 1/4 for 40 not bad but she said she was chargin 40 a eighth 2 everyone else hahahahaha yeah right if u payed 40 a eight for this ur an idiot


----------



## ElMonte74 (Oct 25, 2010)

about to blaze a bowl of reggie and a little bit of chronic from last night. 

hey is their a topic on here where we can post our smoking pieces


----------



## KashBiz (Oct 25, 2010)

Baked right now off some good my boy hooked me up wit


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 25, 2010)

4:20... Yeah, 4:20 AM over here XD Lemon Haze ^^


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 25, 2010)

bump, super baked on pot and dmt


----------



## shmow52 (Oct 25, 2010)

bong rips fo me...


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Oct 25, 2010)

bump Tangerine Haze


----------



## MightyZeppelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Casey Jones


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 25, 2010)

Just harvested some bud off my plant... now I have a few bowls of scissor hash  Going to be a good night  Hope you guys are baked and well.


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 26, 2010)

i'm BUSTED!


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

Not bumpped for a page or two, not cuz i aint been stoned just aint been here in a min. Double wake and bake this morning lol. i made my gf two ready rolled headband spliffs last night for her to go to work with this morning but she never got out of bed lmao so I have smoked the ready rolled and ready for bed meself hahahahah BUMP!!!!!


----------



## thejopsa (Oct 26, 2010)

Woke up to a sick morning, rolled a fat bubba kush and took a drive down to the beach to look at the waves, they were bad. Went home and got the dog and the Sector 9 and hit another one in the park. Rolling another one now and about to toke it down before a bit of work on the computer....... Life is nice if you make it nice.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 26, 2010)

bumping high


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 26, 2010)

back from business trip and seoul trip...now im chillin blazed watchin east bound and down...ahhh


----------



## ElMonte74 (Oct 26, 2010)

bump blown off one bowl of some mid grade listening to VH1 Classic rock nights on 95.7 KARX


----------



## KashBiz (Oct 26, 2010)

So very baked seemingly constantly


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

if I bump this thread everytime I'm baked we're going to be meeting up here often.


----------



## purplehazin (Oct 26, 2010)

So Ive been baked all day, maybe had a rest around 4pm. Just got finished chopping up my Wappa, so I had all this scissor hash ready to go. Fill a whole bowl full of it in bong. Take a FAT rip of HASH and I am floating in my chair right now.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

i'm so fuckin high


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 28, 2010)

signed in just to bump this thread cuz i'm real baked.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 28, 2010)

Some very nice Y2K out of the volcano eating dominos watching a team


----------



## enlightenedbuddha (Oct 28, 2010)

baked off some Y2K out of the illadelph/watching Stephen Colbert


----------



## Jungle Crown (Oct 28, 2010)

bumpers im baked


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 28, 2010)

bumpin bumpin bumpin im blazed but theres fuckin noone online,...im bored as shit


----------



## ElMonte74 (Oct 28, 2010)

bump i have a good head change and i'm out of smoke


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 28, 2010)

ElMonte74 said:


> bump i have a good head change and i'm out of smoke


 Sorry to hear you are out bro! I am baked and have a lil over 5 oz! If we lived closer I would hook you up!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 28, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Sorry to hear you are out bro! I am baked and have a lil over 5 oz! If we lived closer I would hook you up!


howard stern i love your show 

can you sign my post?!


----------



## Howard Stern (Oct 29, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> howard stern i love your show
> 
> can you sign my post?!


Peace and love peace and love!  Howard Rules and Fuck the FCC!


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 29, 2010)

yup baked again


----------



## RickRolled (Oct 29, 2010)

Bump................


----------



## BCcannabis (Oct 29, 2010)

gonna go vape some kushy kush


----------



## jxpfeer (Oct 30, 2010)

i'm FUCKED


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 30, 2010)

i smoked some bomb hash i made chopped my last plant today so celebrated with a wight of candy kush from a dispensary


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 30, 2010)

Bake!!! im soooo bumped.............


----------



## RickRolled (Oct 30, 2010)

Like Subway... Im Freshly Baked


----------



## suTraGrow (Oct 30, 2010)

Bumpity Bump BUMP


----------



## Afghan Goo (Oct 31, 2010)

Bump Bumpety Bump Bumpalicous..... Stay high, till you die


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 31, 2010)

volcano in the y2k

fuuuuccccck


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Bake!!! im soooo bumped.............


hahah oi know what you meaaan


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

Alert you guys im seriously!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

asdf


GOD BLESS YOU MR HINDSIGHT!!! GOD BLESS YOUU!!!!


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Oct 31, 2010)

Breakfast this morning was a full-half-a-bowlful....

bump

Now to get on with the weekend jobs......what was I gonna do today ?....oh, right.......no, *besides* wasting an hour playing BFV.......

cheers!


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> volcano in the y2k
> 
> fuuuuccccck


 hahaha dude i like your avi man that episode was hilarious 


and bump bumpy bumpy bump bumpy bumpy bump bumpy bumpy bump bumpity 

have a huge headache and this chronic isn't helping it much


----------



## akgrown (Nov 1, 2010)

huge bump, friends and i celebrated with 4 fattys tonight


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 1, 2010)

awww yah ripped again


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 1, 2010)

blaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzeedddddddddddddd


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 1, 2010)

damn im so blazed but noones posting any new messagessssssss

BUMP


----------



## KashBiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Lifted

Bump status


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 1, 2010)

Bump


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

two words, ...

marijuana
cheesecake


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 2, 2010)

mmmmhmmmm.


----------



## mrbong (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 2, 2010)

im drunk as fuck..this shit is so much worse than heroin and crack cocaine!!!

im about to light up!!!! 



ILL BE BACK


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha ha ha fuck prop 19! Bump


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 3, 2010)

bumpitybumpbump


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 3, 2010)

bump im baked as hell, but almost outta weed any one wanna send me some??


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 3, 2010)

i love honey oil!!!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

Bumpin it bitch


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm on a one week brake from smokin' ... wish me luck


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 3, 2010)

*Vanilla Kush*


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 3, 2010)

holy you, damn that looks good jesus


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 3, 2010)

Im so high I have the feeling I shit my pants.  I checked and I didn't. I hate it when I get this high! Bump


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 4, 2010)

hahahah. felt like you shit your pants? im high enough that your post just cracked me up : )


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 4, 2010)

im soo high right now that im eating a cheeseburger


----------



## Tenac87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Crouching tiger hidden bump!


----------



## mrbong (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump Bump!


----------



## valhalla88 (Nov 4, 2010)

bump of ls


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

so bumped!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2010)

Vanilla Kush again wake n bake.

wife left for 3 more weeks to work downstate..just me and the dog again and the whole bed to ourselves..


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> im soo high right now that im eating a cheeseburger


ij ust had 2 kebabs but i want a fucking burger so bad/.a cheeeeese burger


----------



## RickRolled (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump for being baked.... IM STONED


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

im so fuckin hiiigh watchin sout hparkkkk yeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 4, 2010)

bump, got high fucked the wife and now I am going to eat a burrito while drinking a beer! Then I am going to go take another bump and go to bed. Life doesn't get better than this


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 5, 2010)

fucking blazed up!


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Nov 5, 2010)

bump bump I love to toke it up man


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 5, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 6, 2010)

holy fuck i'm SOOO High tonight. just laughed my ASS off with my friend. holy fuck i'm ripped


----------



## Secret Jardin (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 7, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> Vanilla Kush again wake n bake.
> 
> wife left for 3 more weeks to work downstate..just me and the dog again and the whole bed to ourselves..



How is vanilla kush? I was looking into growing that strain




mannn I'm ripped on a bowl of 1/2 sour skunk, 1/2 mango kush on the volcano

dankk


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 7, 2010)

Getting blazed on some reggie


----------



## mrbong (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump:::::::::::::)))))))))))))))


----------



## Supgee3 (Nov 7, 2010)

bump mothafuckas!!!
ripped on some really nice moroccan hash


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 7, 2010)

blaaaaaazed at worrrrrrrrrrk


----------



## bigslama912 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love this website...

I'm quite high right now...

*BuMp!*


----------



## KushXOJ (Nov 7, 2010)

im high rolling up another as i type this (well not actually AS i type but u guys know what i mean lol)

herpes BUMP !!


----------



## Tenac87 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im fried not baked... No bump


----------



## Shayden (Nov 7, 2010)

Baked and drooling reporting for buisness!


----------



## bigslama912 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm officially out of weed. and it sucks....


----------



## Tenac87 (Nov 7, 2010)

Come on over brother, Ill smoke us a few nice bowls.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Nov 7, 2010)

baked bumpin jamzzzzzzzzzzz bone thugs never get old


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 7, 2010)

very bumped!!


----------



## Shayden (Nov 7, 2010)

Tenac87 said:


> Come on over brother, Ill smoke us a few nice bowls.


I'll take you up on that offer!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump! Because im always baked!


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 7, 2010)

bumpy bump bumpy bump high as a kite


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump again!


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 7, 2010)

Im still fly, Im sky high & i dare anybody to try & cut my wings


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 8, 2010)

got a friend of mine sell me a little of some REAL DANK stuff he had just picked up. i just fired it up, and it is GOOD. already buzzed up after 2 hits.


----------



## larry.lurkhard (Nov 8, 2010)

: BUMP bump BUMP : ;p


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 8, 2010)

bump late night toke


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 8, 2010)

BUmpity BUMP BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

soo highhh eatin pizzaaa n wingsss


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bump!!! I need to find a way to post here auto. I'm always baked!


----------



## someone else (Nov 8, 2010)

Sour Deez and G13/Haze has me pretty floaty.



​    

​


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 8, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> Bump!!! I need to find a way to post here auto. I'm always baked!


 x2 i know riht


----------



## HoLE (Nov 8, 2010)

mystery homegrown and beers,,,definately baked ,,, )


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL we should have a link on the the home page called "Im Baked" so every time we just click that and it brings us to reply to this topic lol ^_^
Bump off a salad Sativa and bubble hash blunt waiting for Black Ops to get released!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

im so high and i had to post somewhere but noones posting right now..and i dont wanna spam someones thread

this thread was the best idea ever

whoever it is!!! niiiice


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

man im so fuckin high...someone needs to post


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

ah fuck this im gonna finis this weeeds episode and go to seleep


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

rofl im pissin mp ants watching weeds episode 10..this shit is so funny

teh arbs and the address and the fuckin kevin nealon hahahaha...bahahahahahaha


fuckk fuckk what the ufck..my car? this is my home...i live in here dickwad!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

yeaaa

termites, asbestos and the basement floods in the winter fuckin assholes


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

i wonder

can youget banned for being too high on the forums?


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

OMFG kevin nealon bahahahahahahaha

ok im gonan start editting posts so i dont spam






especially fat chicks


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

no my post count was on 911 and it was buggin me out so i have to post one more..last one i promise


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

lol you mad thing poon .......(ps) bump im baked


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bump That Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! Smoking on some CHEESE with some keef from my grinder. Getting ready to start the day.


----------



## Richie LxP (Nov 9, 2010)

Bump! Baking it up before the dinner


----------



## SquishMitten (Nov 9, 2010)

bump i'm bakeddd


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

blazzzed waiting for pizza..watching next day air lol


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

Fuck dude, that wait for the pizza is the worst. Time goes by hella slow, unless you're broke, then he's on your doorstep in 5 minutes


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

Im baked  puff puff pass homies


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah man...i called at like 1140-12ish...and they said i have to wait till 1:05, then 3:30 (it was a mistake) and i was like WHAT?! hahahaha but i have like another 10-15 min

fuckin waiting waiitnig waintinga


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

ahhh fuckkk where is the pizzaaaaaa


----------



## Shayden (Nov 9, 2010)

Smoked a gram twice today, feeling pretty sleepy now.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

nice i wish i had like 4000 tons here

fuck i think i ahve to wait another 20 min..wtf is this bullshit


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone want some free meds? lol... I have 150g thats curing and I only smoke a gram or 2 a day


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

right here...first come first serve right????


----------



## Concord Dawn (Nov 9, 2010)

im baked right now!!! i hit of my own pink lady.


----------



## Shayden (Nov 9, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Anyone want some free meds? lol... I have 150g thats curing and I only smoke a gram or 2 a day


If your serious, then me!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

wings pizza and south park

cheezinggg


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

lucky... i got mad munchies and no food


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 9, 2010)

Blimppppp.....................


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 9, 2010)

BUMP, bout to eat a taco meat Quesidila. Hope I spelt that right! Bump!


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 10, 2010)

really really ripped tonight!


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 10, 2010)

about to light up and have a munch out


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

blazed as shit

got some purple drankkkk


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 11, 2010)

bump! im hungry


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 11, 2010)

High on three different strains all at one time :


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 11, 2010)

bump bumbumbump i am so stoned off a blunt


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 11, 2010)

HOLY SHIT i'm so fucking high


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ate some awful tasting edibles today and WOW they packed a punch. I just took a couple of bong rips and BUMP BUMP!!!!


----------



## tje22 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bumb......cee i cant evan spell wright...lol


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 12, 2010)

bump


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 12, 2010)

Sprinkled some dmt on top of my bowl... having a wild time right now


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

just weighed in 57 grams of dry bottom buds of my red diesel, pretty baked right now. Dont know if i want a shit or a hair cut>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> just weighed in 57 grams of dry bottom buds of my red diesel, pretty baked right now. Dont know if i want a shit or a hair cut>>>>>>>>>>>>


How many plants? Bump love my Nirvana NL bud!  High as fuck!


----------



## Bongalicious (Nov 13, 2010)

Dude I'm way too baked to drive to the devil's house!


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 17, 2010)

Jacks #2 for a good morning.


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally some old school purple, thats not brown, for some reason even though we get super dank our purp is usually brown, and it taste fruity and a full body high hell yeah


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 17, 2010)

haha bump


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## via Vio (Nov 19, 2010)

charmander


----------



## DaThumb (Nov 19, 2010)

oh yes oh yes


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 19, 2010)

yummy purp in the morning is a pleasant way to get the day going


----------



## HoLE (Nov 21, 2010)

yup,,,,,,I'm baked,,,,,and gettin there


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 21, 2010)

bump been baked since 1:30 pm and is now 5:00 pm


----------



## ILikeWhatYouGot (Nov 21, 2010)

Umpb..i meAn bUmp....hanG on....yEa


----------



## srh552 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bummmp, bump, bump were the kottonmouth kings and we dont give a fuck. Represent that shit


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

ogkusssh and killin zombies


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

m watchin the wlaking dead...south park is so much better...this shit is so boring right now so much drama


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

oh shit this shit just got funny as hell!!!! there's mexicans in here!! cuidados!!!! its the vatossssss


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

l

MEXICAN STANDOFF!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

MINTT BERRYYY CRUNCH ISN'T AFRAID OF HIS FAT SISTERRR!!!


bump agann


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> MINTT BERRYYY CRUNCH ISN'T AFRAID OF HIS FAT SISTERRR!!!
> 
> 
> bump agann


 Lol, I forget it's late where you're at. Same taste in shows.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

420God said:


> Lol, I forget it's late where you're at. Same taste in shows.


lol nice..yea im so blazed and abou to sleep but gonna finish this episode first lol


i'm like the only person online on a monday night in asia lol


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> lol nice..yea im so blazed and abou to sleep but gonna finish this episode first lol
> 
> 
> i'm like the only person online on a monday night in asia lol


 I just woke up a bit ago and about to hit the vape for a wake-n-bake.

I love being my own boss.


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 22, 2010)

bump about to Chinese eyed off some chronic resin yum


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 22, 2010)

yup i'm high as fuck. got a real cool new bowl for my bong, nd really enjoyed breaking it in tonight.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

really really blazed..ate a full pie of pizza but now i want pie


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 22, 2010)

Brownies!!! Bump bump!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

bump..

iate a whole pizza

im about to get some burgers...i gotta pack my bags for japan since im leaving at like 530am or some shit...im soooo lazy..im just gonna pck my bags last second and im def gonna regret it tomorrow morning when i forget a bunch of shit...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

welcome to pioneer village


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

whats a sireeen? we aint never heard of no sireeens in 18sixty fo!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

i just ordered more pizza!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

pizzaaa pizzaaaa pizaaaa pizzaza piazapizapizazpiazpiapiapziapzapziapziapzapizaopisaposfapsfawepnasdgkamwfaksdnfa

LETS GO TO TGI FRIDAYS AND GET SOME JALEPENO POPPERS!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

bump it hard


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 23, 2010)

bumppp...
i gotta leavein like 35 min but im not fully packed and i have to change....fuckkk


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 23, 2010)

I always pack my bags the day of my flight; drives the missus crazy as she has had her bags packed for weeks


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 23, 2010)

bumped TMFT


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

bump......


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 23, 2010)

Some Herojuana and Diesel from the club. good shit. good shit ^___^


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 23, 2010)

Buuuuuump.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 24, 2010)

Herojuana :]


----------



## ironheadxl (Nov 24, 2010)

Pies are not the only thing baked on Thanksgiving ;0 happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 24, 2010)

bump for me


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 24, 2010)

bump gonna get ripped t minus 10....9...8...7....6....5...4...3...2...1.. toking


----------



## akgrown (Nov 24, 2010)

Humboldt H.O.G


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 25, 2010)

bump!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 25, 2010)

BUMP, had my longest t break in awhile, only 22 hours, but thats actually pretty big for me lol


----------



## alberts (Nov 25, 2010)

That Kryptonite bud, that _sticky_ green got my bong packed


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 25, 2010)

Bump. I'm baked.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Tokesgiving all


----------



## CiderSpy (Nov 25, 2010)

I made this hash, it's so good never had hash before that wasn't cut with motor oil and tar or what ever


----------



## Richie LxP (Nov 25, 2010)

Must put this thread on auto bump.

bump!


----------



## ElMonte74 (Nov 25, 2010)

bump gonna get blazed later to enjoy a nice turkey dinner


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm blazed up right now.


----------



## Karmapuff (Nov 25, 2010)

Oxys and high  best feeling. Black ops now!


----------



## kether noir (Nov 25, 2010)

bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## alberts (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think this guy is well.. IM high as HELL! swing a live cat by the Tale.. (not realyy)


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

i had a long ass trip back from japan...the flights short but the buses were a fuckin pain in both countries


im so high rgiht now tho

niiiice

weed needs to be legal

its just crazy


the world would be so much better if pot was legal



fucking insane man


bumppp


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

south park!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

fuck you danica patrick!! you're not half as dumb as me!!!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 26, 2010)

definately baked,,or bakin,,,,had 3 different strains and six beers so far,,,,and it's only 11:19 in tha morning )


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 26, 2010)

HoLE said:


> definately baked,,or bakin,,,,had 3 different strains and six beers so far,,,,and it's only 11:19 in tha morning )


rock on man


----------



## piglet8631 (Nov 26, 2010)

BUMPin it way up!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 26, 2010)

ate a cookie when my wife left for work at 3am....smoked at 5 am with the dog and now am ready for my lunch of some AK-47 and a nice winters nap. ::


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm really high right now, i enjot it a lot.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 26, 2010)

Me tooooo


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 26, 2010)

yup im going to bump


----------



## auldone (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ahhhhhhhh


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 27, 2010)

yup. baked again.


----------



## Richie LxP (Nov 27, 2010)

HoLE said:


> definately baked,,or bakin,,,,had 3 different strains and six beers so far,,,,and it's only 11:19 in tha morning )


Thats what i like to hear! Plus rep to you good sir!


----------



## golddog (Nov 27, 2010)

Bumping as I'm Vaping my Blue Dream


----------



## Richie LxP (Nov 27, 2010)

golddog said:


> Bumping as I'm Vaping my Blue Dream



You sick fuck.


----------



## alberts (Nov 27, 2010)

astro travelin


----------



## BCcannabis (Nov 27, 2010)

Smokin some green goddess....one of my favs


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 27, 2010)

I am red eye stoned right now...


----------



## jxpfeer (Nov 27, 2010)

smoked a blunt tonight for the first time in forever. i'm pretty blazed up


----------



## jhopkins34 (Nov 27, 2010)

FRIED. (10 Characters)


----------



## akgrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Karmapuff said:


> Oxys and high  best feeling. Black ops now!



Black Ops is great but braggin that your high on Rx Hereoin is not all that cool man, get help before it takes you life away. 

Meanwhile....

Bumpin Purple Kush, shit is knockin me out.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

damn im so blazed..it took me forever to find this thread...damn.....sooooo messed


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

im fuckin hungry...


fried chicken or pizza............


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

just ordered some pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

Eating pizza now 

pizza n wings n south park


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

....do you ever feel like someone is following you around...posting right behind you??


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 28, 2010)

rowlman said:


> ....do you ever feel like someone is following you around...posting right behind you??



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## stickybob (Nov 28, 2010)

bumpin in britain, up in 5 hours boooooooooooo


----------



## Benassi (Nov 28, 2010)

So. Fucking. High.


Bump


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 28, 2010)

talking to my wife who is away for work....and baked as hell.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

Baked but taking another hit


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 28, 2010)

Making steak and a baked potato. Ripping some NL#7


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

baked potato with cannabutter sounds so dank


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 28, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> baked potato with cannabutter sounds so dank


fuck and i was just at the clinic today!


----------



## alberts (Nov 29, 2010)

just took an Earth Shattering Bong snap and gonna eat some Sweet tater casserole


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

alberts said:


> just took an Earth Shattering Bong snap and gonna eat some Sweet tater casserole


that looks amazing!!!

i plan on going to bora bora and ................


fuck i can't remember where it was...but somewhere near bora bora...


it looks like that. i cant wait



not blazedf but durnk as shit..gonna roll something up right now


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

ok i just smokedl ike 0.1.....but im still blazed a lil...


calmed down after being so fucking drunk..chillin now watchin south park...gonna pass out in a min...feel so much better.


drinking fucking sucks. i hate alcohol..only drinkin to get higher with my scarce amount of bud


----------



## legaltoker (Nov 29, 2010)

alberts said:


> just took an Earth Shattering Bong snap and gonna eat some Sweet tater casserole


wow......thats amazing! in my dreams lol..... 

anyways... BUMP! 

waking and baking!!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 29, 2010)

taking a few cookies for our walk in the woods at 11 this morning after I poo.
SHould kick in around 12:30 and I will stop in the woods at 1pm and watch the dogs go ape shit over the new snow, but Ill take a rip now and get the day started off right.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump.. woke up its 3:45 am.

Smoking a bowl of Herijuana. I love this strain, i dont seem to build a tolerance to it, medicates me up just as good as it did haha. Gives you a jittery tingly feeling.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

damn i spent like 15 min lookin for this thread again..i ended up on page 9...


im fuckin paranoid as shit tho so im gonna go pass out soon


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

watchin iron man 2 againnnn


----------



## PurpleRhinoceros (Nov 30, 2010)

It's that time in between hits.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 30, 2010)

finishing up my bag this morning


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 30, 2010)

So baked puffin on some kinda nameless dro


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

so blazed..i regret smokin those few spliffs when my pipe broke...fuck mannnn

i just made ah omemade bong and im so fucking blazed right now


----------



## kether noir (Nov 30, 2010)

bump Shiskaberry mixed with some Shiva Skunk.....bump.bump


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Nov 30, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> so blazed..i regret smokin those few spliffs when my pipe broke...fuck mannnn
> 
> i just made ah omemade bong and im so fucking blazed right now


damn... you said you had .4 left yesterday? shittttttt that so crazy i wanna get blazed off .1 but get trashed off .5

But almost time to re-up again huh? :/


bump..some more Herijuana before bed  very good sleep time bud.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

lol yeaaaa...i don't get to smoke here and now 0.1 will get me high..i got og out of nowhere so i'm really blazed. 

it would be great to get blazed off of 0.1 when you have like an ounce. 

it sucks to get high off of 0.1 when you only have 0.4


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

damn im so blazed..i feel so much better..had such a long day too..im so unhealthyyy

and highhh


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel ya


----------



## alberts (Dec 1, 2010)

Kush got me feeling like I could really use A nap


will som1 take a snap with me?


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

blaazed 

i just sprinkled madddd kief in my bowl and about to blaze


----------



## Bloomin Irish (Dec 1, 2010)

Such a happy high right now...Northern lights so smooth

only way to write a first post on riu....been reading here for months and have a LA Con girl 4wks and a day into 12/12 makin me so happy everytime i look at her


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

just smoked a whole bowl of hash to myself...it's bubble hash I made from Violator Kush and Deep Sweet Grapefruit trim...only top notch trim...no fan leaves or stems....I'm baked


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

......edit....lol


----------



## ElMonte74 (Dec 1, 2010)

bump fuckin blown


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 1, 2010)

Bloomin Irish said:


> Such a happy high right now...Northern lights so smooth
> 
> only way to write a first post on riu....been reading here for months and have a LA Con girl 4wks and a day into 12/12 makin me so happy everytime i look at her


Nice! Welcome to RIU


----------



## alberts (Dec 2, 2010)

smoke a bowl with kief sprinkled on top and play this song.
[video=youtube;v9KBSz9KbwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9KBSz9KbwA[/video]
thanks


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm real high right now.


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 4, 2010)

wow dude, had to re-bump this cuz now i'm REALLY fuckin high as fuck


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 4, 2010)

BUMP BUMP



Bloomin Irish said:


> Such a happy high right now...Northern lights so smooth
> 
> only way to write a first post on riu....been reading here for months and have a LA Con girl 4wks and a day into 12/12 makin me so happy everytime i look at her


That's the strain that my wife wants next, she's all nostalgic about it hehe. (NL) =)


----------



## howhighru (Dec 4, 2010)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Title says all!
> 
> Bump!


Bummpity bump Bump!! BAKED!!


----------



## thegersman (Dec 4, 2010)

Wake and Bake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 4, 2010)

i got so blazed i went out and bought a ps3..


----------



## Theowl (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump bumpbumpbumpa bump!! Whoo!! Got
Into a trainwreck on the way to work!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 4, 2010)

blazed up on some new shit, and about to get re-blazed


----------



## kether noir (Dec 5, 2010)

bump bump bumpity


----------



## dontcopnone (Dec 5, 2010)

BUMP

This is some creeper shit, first hour I was bitching about my connect calling it fire. Now I'm having problems functioning I'm so high. Hell, I even watched Skyline and thought it was decent. Gotta be high to think that, and even then I realized once the credits rolled that it was utter shit. Effects may momentarily dazzle the unwary toker, but that shitfest doesnt have a proper story. I could spoiler the entire storyline in one sentence, no joke.


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 5, 2010)

right. simple. rustic. yea...wake up!! jesus! fuck me! you're not a fuckin chef! hi, right, good, yea, makin nice, simple, be ajdfiafamewear, you're fuckin takin a piss, yea? fuck me! you can't cook!


----------



## alberts (Dec 5, 2010)

Gettin my Robert Altman on. *BUmp!*

ill


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm Baked!!!!!!!


----------



## wanabe (Dec 5, 2010)

im baked so bump


----------



## wanabe (Dec 5, 2010)

and i also waked and baked today fuck yeah


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm medicated.


----------



## Rascality Afoot (Dec 6, 2010)

bump (bubble bubble bubble 'phwooooooooosht')... hold up... cough... one sec... seriously...f&^k...ok...ok... bump


----------



## adjurelink (Dec 6, 2010)

Hell yeah for the wake n bake :] blunt with my buddy at 10 this mornin lol been smokin since ;]


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 6, 2010)

Its 3:25 and I'm still medicated. Night.


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't sleep so I just ripped some bubble hash that has my favorite disc diffused slide all clogged up. BUMPP!!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 6, 2010)

gettin blazed up on my bong right now !


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> i got so blazed i went out and bought a ps3..


rep+ wen it lets me, good choice of consoule lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh right yeah. Im bumpin cuz im stoned as hell on red diesel and alskan ice crumbs/ keiff dust flour. 
Bump


----------



## akgrown (Dec 6, 2010)

smokin a roach bowl, last one in the house, then I start my T break, hopefully Ill make it to XMAS


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 6, 2010)

akgrown said:


> smokin a roach bowl, last one in the house, then I start my T break, hopefully Ill make it to XMAS


Daaaammn... Id like to give positive energy but I wouldnt make it a week without some pain relief


----------



## HoLE (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm workin on it


----------



## loveweed420 (Dec 6, 2010)

just finished smoking some very nice skunk#1 and a joint with hash 
bump..


----------



## nretnal (Dec 6, 2010)

SOOOO good to be high, i had a shitty day coming down from winter fresh last night.... now i feel happy again. <33333333weeed


----------



## jhopkins34 (Dec 6, 2010)

BUMP snacking on ritz crackers


----------



## Benassi (Dec 6, 2010)

Just finished a Belgian White Ale and hit a bowl of dragons blend hashish. So. Fucking. Gone'd.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 6, 2010)

Benassi said:


> Just finished a Belgian White Ale and hit a bowl of dragons blend hashish. So. Fucking. Gone'd.


Fuck yeah! Just about to light up some caramelicious with a buddy (his weed lol) with some Hoegaarden, then watch reruns of The Simpsons haha.


----------



## nretnal (Dec 6, 2010)

> The Simpsons


the older the episode, the better.
just sayin'


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 6, 2010)

Picked up some Sativa's from Montana(outdoor greenhouse). The camera sucks but this shit is frost to the max. Top shelf!
$70-9grams friend price gotta love it.


----------



## brer (Dec 7, 2010)

I got some chem here that's a nice pine/lemon .
Freezing my ass off smoking it at the back door as it stinks the house out . So she tell's me lol
Not baked more chilled }


----------



## Richie LxP (Dec 8, 2010)

I love your self suspended trics!


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Dec 8, 2010)

Bumppin!!!!!!


----------



## greenthumbtwins (Dec 8, 2010)

bumpity my bong waters ph'd!


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT Word!


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Dec 9, 2010)

bummpin bump bump bumpo


----------



## Toostoned pizza (Dec 9, 2010)

On that kush bump!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 9, 2010)

Baba Bouey Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump!
Bump!
Bump!

NoB


----------



## HoLE (Dec 10, 2010)

it's Fryday,,,,,course I'm baked,,, )


----------



## HoLE (Dec 10, 2010)

you know I'm baked,,,after my last post I had to check if it was Fryday,,,, )


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

two twotwotwo bump


----------



## webb107 (Dec 10, 2010)

bumb bumb bumb


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghXB09QAN6Y

home grown white widow has me flyin'


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghXB09QAN6Y
> 
> home grown white widow has me flyin'


[youtube]/v/ghXB09QAN6Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"></[/youtube]


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 10, 2010)

*SMACK!!!!*
dam that was supposed to be a bump.


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2010)

Carefull now.>>>>>>>>
casey and bubble bump


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 10, 2010)

"Smoking On A Junt, Wit Ma Niggas Drinkin' OE."

Whos jams to that Koopsta Knicca?


----------



## golddog (Dec 11, 2010)

Bumping some Blue Dream mixed with Bubba Kush. 

Just cut 15 Blue Dream clones.


----------



## alberts (Dec 11, 2010)

on some haevy sativa. helping with my Nassau and listening to some celph titled


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 11, 2010)

Who gave me rep for that koopsta?
Lemme hand you some of that rep as well cuh.
Shit jams.

NoB


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 11, 2010)

whooo.........

well high diddly high 

three solid rips off a bowl packed with mostly crystal


----------



## mike charron (Dec 11, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmpppp.


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Dec 11, 2010)

baked like a fucking cake


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 11, 2010)

Helllllz Yeah!!!!!!!


bump
bump
bump
bump
bump
bump
bump
bump


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 11, 2010)

Ten what????


----------



## brandon. (Dec 11, 2010)

baked as usual


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 11, 2010)

a nice splif laced with keif..


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 12, 2010)

baked off a cake.


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 12, 2010)

just starting hitting my bong already gettin pretty ripped


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 12, 2010)

Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
Bump..
________________
No Spam Intended*


----------



## alberts (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Who gave me rep for that koopsta?
> Lemme hand you some of that rep as well cuh.
> Shit jams.
> 
> NoB


right here

and IVE been schmokin til my eyes bleed
bump


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2010)

Sunday late morning bump on hash and red diesel


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> Sunday late morning bump on hash and red diesel


I feel ya on the hash... nothing better to start off a morning


----------



## gotmunchies (Dec 12, 2010)

sat here watching the A - Team, quality when baked


----------



## Smoke Friend (Dec 12, 2010)

Blazing whit some friends at the movment. Cya next time <3


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 13, 2010)

just did a massive bong rip, destroyed a heaping bowl of crystal in one hit....oh my.

literally on the floor.


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 13, 2010)

too stoned!!  getting ready to play some AION. ha first time playing it stoned


----------



## sheskunk (Dec 13, 2010)

hash plant haze in the am.


----------



## Howard Stern (Dec 14, 2010)

wow im baked. Who is eating Taco Bell right now? so high going to have grilled stuffed burrito and quesidilla!


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 14, 2010)

Riiiipppppped


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> wow im baked. Who is eating Taco Bell right now? so high going to have grilled stuffed burrito and quesidilla!


shit man t-bell..... i wish it wasnt 1am


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 14, 2010)

Cliff Lee is a Philly again. Time to celebrate. 


BUMPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alberts (Dec 14, 2010)

fot the hot boxin
bump


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 14, 2010)

finally!!
BUMP!!!

Celebrating a new bong


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 14, 2010)

Hawaiian Hotbox woo


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 14, 2010)

ya know when it feels like you orbital bone is glowing a nice orange color? Its 1-2 hours of pure body trips and mind bending thoughts.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 14, 2010)

baked as tits eating burger king


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 14, 2010)

mmm burger king, I could fucks wit some chicken fries right now! But I'm just sayin that cus I'm stoned and have the munchies...I just ate a couple homemade chicken tacos. Shit was bangin and mad healthy. Now I wanna destroy it with chicken fries!


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 15, 2010)

i'm already REALLy high and working on getting even higher!


----------



## harveyjarvey (Dec 15, 2010)

+bump it biatch


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 17, 2010)

Bump!!!

going dancing! DnB!!

have fun all!


----------



## harry paratestes (Dec 17, 2010)

Bump it biatch


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 17, 2010)

grind'd the first batch and about to go into the vap


----------



## akgrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Harvested my Romulan from the "Party Cup Grow Off" last night. Picked a couple pop corn nugs they were still fresh but I couldn't help my self. I finally grew some super dank, ultra smooth amazing flavor bud. It tastes like a fruit coctail when you smoke it and smells the same. And I am high as fuck.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my damn! Finally smokin my silver haze! Can I say couchlock? No! Can barely move my thumbs, hehe, much less my mouth and shit.. Wow! Peace.


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 18, 2010)

bumpin the kush......hell yeah.


----------



## bigslama912 (Dec 18, 2010)

Pineapple Train-wreck... amazing.


----------



## Gafoogle (Dec 18, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 18, 2010)

No wai, I refuse.


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

green dragon tincture
bump


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 20, 2010)

diesel baked


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 20, 2010)

def bump...oi -_-

J-Train just ran me over


----------



## randy leopard (Dec 20, 2010)

gettin lumpy.


----------



## chronichitz420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Orange diesel...orange crushxsour d
Bumpity bumpity bumpity....


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 21, 2010)

baked, eating some popcorn


----------



## CypressRyan (Dec 21, 2010)

Sour Diesel topped with SD hash and SD kief. fucking ripped


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 21, 2010)

3 bowls of sum fire and watchin Starship Troopers. bumpin it up!!!


----------



## grow space (Dec 21, 2010)

Still shooked form yesterEyre 


Getting a joint ready now to go with my 2nd cup of morning coffee ...


----------



## Maserati89 (Dec 21, 2010)

3 joints of pk and some hash and another 4 bong hits ...yess im soo high. bummp


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 21, 2010)

pretty ripped already. using my old pipe tonight just for giggles


----------



## alberts (Dec 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;06z9izxl20Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06z9izxl20Y[/video]

TRUF


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 22, 2010)

Me and my dog are baked.


----------



## jxpfeer (Dec 22, 2010)

i'm REAL high. and i gotta be up early today (noon is early)


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Dec 22, 2010)

ohh man! I am soooo baked


----------



## alberts (Dec 22, 2010)

sweet tooth hitting the spot. l ove this high


----------



## runninupinya (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got done doing this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDXVq7pmu04


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 22, 2010)

smokin sum blueberry sweettooth and watching Grandmas Boy. oh how sweet it is. BUMP!


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm freakin ripped and about to smoke another bag off the vape. Bump!!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump I love my toro and the tasty og inside of its bowl


----------



## Papa Raazi (Dec 23, 2010)

Bump, now about to devour this strawberry rhubarb


----------



## DB&ST (Dec 24, 2010)

Hash is doing the job!

A HUGE BUMP!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 24, 2010)

blueberry kicking my ass while jammin sum My Morning Jacket. bump up the jams!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 25, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> blueberry kicking my ass while jammin sum My Morning Jacket. bump up the jams!


baked as fuck jammin some nit grit Mr herman (pee wee herman)

[video=youtube;OvD6mZz9N_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvD6mZz9N_4[/video]


----------



## a dog named chico (Dec 25, 2010)

Bump...bump, bump


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 25, 2010)

bumperific bakeed


----------



## rollin in grass (Dec 25, 2010)

cant bump so i guess i have to dent, if you guys dont get this then good job on being baked  damn i wanna smoke sooooome


----------



## bubbler.toker (Dec 25, 2010)

stoned eating Peanut M&M's cause theyre much better than plain ones!! =p

+rep if you know im right!! =p


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

BUMP mothafuckas, twas a real merry marijuana christmas!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump kind of. Not as much "Baked", i'm more "high" right now. Don't hold it against me that i have a Sativa dom right now. 

A few more Volcano bags and i'll be super baked, though. 

Maybe i'm just splitting hairs.


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Dec 26, 2010)

bump bump bump ba bump


----------



## howhighru (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump..Bumpy.. Bumpity.. Bump..


----------



## Spun (Dec 26, 2010)

Rockin' the dankety dank Bump that mother fucker up a notch!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 26, 2010)

Green crack


----------



## IregAt420 (Dec 26, 2010)

Bump. Had some razzzz


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 26, 2010)

Smoked the darkest dankest lookin shit i've ever seen, and I am friggin cooked. Mexican dirtnap weed or something, but I am hella Chi-ed.


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Dec 27, 2010)

Mannnn....U2...listened to lots as a kid....(esp Red Rocks...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TswECq-0Nt4

BAD...

....wow......


80's geeeeeek what can I say ?


Zep coming soon, I'm sure.....

Oh crap, back to work tomorrow !!


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 3, 2011)

just got home after a surgery.. 
Toke some hash, hopefully when the anesthesia will be gone ill be baked and numb to my bones!

BUMP!


----------



## Tym (Jan 3, 2011)

The last of the kush.. The last of the dirt..
Bump


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

I just broke down and ate 2 vicodin...I haven't been taking them lately( since July), but I'm fuckin hurt'n again today
...and now after a couple bowls of Violator I'm baked...the 10's(1060) to, I should of only took 1, I'll be up all night now...lol


----------



## bigslama912 (Jan 3, 2011)

(coughing) Workin on it.


----------



## DB&ST (Jan 4, 2011)

MJ is the best Painkiller there is!

BUMPP


----------



## Howard Stern (Jan 5, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jxpfeer (Jan 5, 2011)

gettin REAL high right now


----------



## akgrown (Jan 6, 2011)

bumpin some green crack on my birthday! woohoo 26 Y/O today......


----------



## Bilstaaa (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday dude! Im now smoking on some nice white widow, nevver had it before and im blasted, wake n bake <3


----------



## Tripsick (Jan 7, 2011)

Bump with Bubbas Gift


----------



## alberts (Jan 7, 2011)

day dreamin





tryin to stay warm===strawberry Kush and kung fu


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 7, 2011)

my wife is still working on the headband from new years eve and my chocolate chunk is gone and now finishing up the blue Dream by the end of tonight.

Clones are on their way and 10 headband seeds are popped and in soil.

HeadBand did esactely what the name says, its a complete band around the temples to the brow above the eyes and back to the bottom of your crown on your head. Heady but needs to be moving to appreciate the full effect.


----------



## mrmoe (Jan 7, 2011)

bump all done


----------



## bluemagicman (Jan 7, 2011)

Bumpp... https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/398486-snowy-outside-fresh-herbs-pink.html#post5141018 check mine


----------



## golddog (Jan 7, 2011)

Just finished tending to my girls.

Just smoked a Blue Dream


----------



## grobofotwanky (Jan 15, 2011)

Ripped at sunrise. Ahhhh.


----------



## tet1953 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wake 'n bake


----------



## newbiebob (Jan 15, 2011)

im working now ill be off at 7 am pacific time 
ill be blazzin some water cured goodness 
yummm


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

Was I bored? No, I wasn't fuckin' bored. I'm never bored. That's the trouble with everybody - you're all so bored. You've had nature explained to you and you're bored with it, you've had the living body explained to you and you're bored with it, you've had the universe explained to you and you're bored with it, so now you want cheap thrills and, like, plenty of them, and it doesn't matter how tawdry or vacuous they are as long as it's new as long as it's new as long as it flashes and fuckin' bleeps in forty fuckin' different colors. So whatever else you can say about me, I'm not fuckin' bored.
Bump


----------



## r1tony (Jan 15, 2011)

Shots fired... AK-47.


----------



## KevinSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

pssshhhh....
...


hehe
bump.


----------



## alberts (Jan 16, 2011)

Incredible and smooth remix
[video=youtube;fHzKNVCDMUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHzKNVCDMUs[/video]

Sweet toof bight dowN and BUMP


----------



## tje22 (Jan 16, 2011)

wake and bakes are great!!!


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bump Bump!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

just had a 4:20,,and been sippin all afternoon,,,, )


----------



## alberts (Jan 21, 2011)

rolled up a nice joint watching hank hill


snowed in


----------



## IregAt420 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Supgee3 (Jan 22, 2011)

if you a loyal soldier than i might front you a whole thang, first i needa know where ur momma stay an yo whole name - ya its tha cocaine.

+bump yeah i'm ripped


----------



## poluf (Jan 22, 2011)

bump bump bumbump just got stoned at work ^_^


----------



## bangtidygrower (Jan 22, 2011)

Bump, Ba Bump Bump


----------



## insane 559 jc (Jan 22, 2011)

bump Smothered In Hash Aroma


----------



## stdaghost (Jan 22, 2011)

Wut the Buck i BUMPING Styles p SMOKENG/ listening to sourdeaisl. 

BUMP


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

smoked on the way in this morning,,6:30,,,,,crappy out couldn't work,,,smoked on the way home,,,8:30,,,,got home cracked a king can,,smoked in the garage,,,10:30,,,,now on second king can,,,,11:30,,,,that qualifies for Bakin since Waked,,if there was a thread Bump If Your Not Baked would be easier to keep track of everyone,,,although there'd prolly be zero posts in it


----------



## stdaghost (Jan 24, 2011)

bump again


----------



## El420 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump-bumpity...BUMP!!


----------



## mlore (Jan 26, 2011)

im giving it a bump now. even though im at work. leaving work now. so i should be baked in the next 30-45 minutes when i get home 

sorry, this was completely pointless


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 26, 2011)

mlore said:


> im giving it a bump now. even though im at work. leaving work now. so i should be baked in the next 30-45 minutes when i get home
> 
> sorry, this was completely pointless


FOLLOW THE FUCKING RULES>........................BUMP IF YOU ARE BAKED GOD DAMMIT.................you arent baked so shut the fuck up................JUST A JOKE JUST A JOKE>........LOL.............dont get mad I was makeing a funny LOL sorry.


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jan 26, 2011)

bump it while its hot
dump it when its not


----------



## e5eopy (Jan 26, 2011)

Mr. bumperton b bumpski


----------



## Zimmy Budz (Jan 26, 2011)

bump to the left and a bump to the right. couple of gravity hits. happy 420


----------



## HannahTokes (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump, just smoked a few bongs and now im high as a kite


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 26, 2011)

HannahTokes said:


> Bump bump bump, just smoked a few bongs and now im high as a kite


welcome to the club......Im bakes as hell right now


----------



## frojack88 (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump! I just abused my homemade bucket, now i can hardly move haha


----------



## Thacker420 (Jan 26, 2011)

bump!! all day


----------



## mlore (Jan 27, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> FOLLOW THE FUCKING RULES>........................BUMP IF YOU ARE BAKED GOD DAMMIT.................you arent baked so shut the fuck up................JUST A JOKE JUST A JOKE>........LOL.............dont get mad I was makeing a funny LOL sorry.



okay.. no maybe i didnt follow the rules. but with the amount of THC in my system im sure it counted a little bit lol. 
and just for your information, im following the fucking rules now, fucking baked...so you shut the hell up... lol just kidding with ya 

peace


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 27, 2011)

mlore said:


> okay.. no maybe i didnt follow the rules. but with the amount of THC in my system im sure it counted a little bit lol.
> and just for your information, im following the fucking rules now, fucking baked...so you shut the hell up... lol just kidding with ya
> 
> peace


hahahah good to see someone that knows humor when its spouted and not get pissed.................Im fucking baked now............peace out


----------



## Zimmy Budz (Jan 27, 2011)

so blitzed.. Bump


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thacker420 said:


> bump!! all day


Dito


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 27, 2011)

+  = 

[video=youtube;PcjaLW91sCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcjaLW91sCQ[/video]


----------



## golddog (Jan 27, 2011)

Baked Bubba Kush 

Also just baked a batch of Bubba Kush Fudge Brownies.


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 27, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> +  =
> 
> [video=youtube;PcjaLW91sCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcjaLW91sCQ[/video]


lmao.... 

hit up rolling up by curren$y and wiz if ya really wanna bump


----------



## spookie child (Jan 27, 2011)

bump bitches bump


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 27, 2011)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> lmao....
> 
> hit up rolling up by curren$y and wiz if ya really wanna bump


don't hate on my love for this song!! I see you hatin'!!

hater!!!

and i can totally bump this again


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Jan 27, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> don't hate on my love for this song!! I see you hatin'!!
> 
> hater!!!
> 
> and i can totally bump this again


playful joke...but now i know a soft spot lol


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 27, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> +  =
> 
> [video=youtube;PcjaLW91sCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcjaLW91sCQ[/video]


I sat here BLAZED and trying to listen what they were singing then i dawned on me it wasnt english FUCK ....so started from begining again and laughed my ass off.......havent a clue what was about but I laughed .......still embarassed I sat here nearly 60 seconds before I relized I didnt speak same language ROFLMAO


----------



## GanJulia (Jan 27, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> I sat here BLAZED and trying to listen what they were singing then i dawned on me it wasnt english FUCK ....so started from begining again and laughed my ass off.......havent a clue what was about but I laughed .......still embarassed I sat here nearly 60 seconds before I relized I didnt speak same language ROFLMAO


hahahahah   

im glad it was entertaining to say the least.


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 27, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> hahahahah
> 
> im glad it was entertaining to say the least.


that deserves a rep just cause ya got me LOL


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple Dreams is tap dancin on my noggin right now...!!!


----------



## Tenner (Jan 27, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## txhazard (Jan 27, 2011)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 28, 2011)

waking up to my Cheese, fixing to make a sausage, egg and cheese bagel for breakfast and go back to bed till 11.


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 28, 2011)

10 am Firday morning and blazed BUMP


----------



## mlore (Jan 28, 2011)

bump, and yes stoned pony, i am not cheating this time. So fuck you... Haha, only playing with you man. Just picked up half of some kind of lemon. Deffinately lemon tho. You cabn tell by that sweet lemony smell, and sweet as flavour. hope your all baked

Peace


----------



## mlore (Jan 28, 2011)

bump, and yes stoned pony, i am not cheating this time. So fuck you... Haha, only playing with you man. Just picked up half of some kind of lemon. Deffinately lemon tho. You cabn tell by that sweet lemony smell, and sweet as flavour. hope your all baked

Peace


----------



## suave.sam (Jan 31, 2011)

.....what was i supposed to do again?


bump.....


----------



## akgrown (Feb 1, 2011)

bump with casey jones

View attachment 1416311


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Baked.....I am


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

Son brough me a gram of something called mush something ...not sure but fuck its damn good........looked at with micro and the fucker is perfect who ever grew it did it with pride...............Just a Half gram just a bit a go and fucked up........gonna do the other half through my vape and see if it hits even harder....oh....first half I did with my Steam Roller..................so Im bumpen if your bakeing............see ya on the down flow with the faucet on and the Lights are cloudy


----------



## Secret Jardin (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## quietguy420 (Feb 1, 2011)

bump\\


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

quietguy420 said:


> bump\\
> View attachment 1417509View attachment 1417510View attachment 1417512View attachment 1417515View attachment 1417516


AWESOME. thanks for shareing..........Im drooling LOL


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn!! I thought I was stoned!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 4, 2011)

way baked. got sum sour D and sum bubble fullmelt. so yep im gone.


jeb5304 said:


> [video=youtube;UePtoxDhJSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw[/video][video=youtube;kpxrdqe-9hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpxrdqe-9hc&feature=player_embedded[/video][video=youtube;MF1nMXXrwjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF1nMXXrwjE[/video]
> i hate packers so steelers all the way. just happens i like the steelers too. go big ben go!! .


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 5, 2011)

Im baked and Rocking out with OZZY
[video=youtube;JRbPWcLode0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRbPWcLode0[/video]


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 5, 2011)

Just vaped for the 4th or 5th time on my new Extreme vaporizer. passin out soon!


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 7, 2011)

Its that time of day........What time is it Kids..........ITS HOWDY DOODY TIME........YAY


----------



## tuck.mufc (Feb 7, 2011)

newbe here just got flying dutchmen seeds nepal kush any feedback please


----------



## golddog (Feb 9, 2011)

bumping.......

Vaping some Bubba kush with my Magic Flight Launch Box 

edit: Listening to Dan Hick and His Hot Licks


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 11, 2011)

Bubba kush yummie!!!


----------



## akgrown (Feb 11, 2011)

Not feeling to healthy today, think i may be coming down with the flu but, I just vaped a bowl of purple widow. Still feel like shit but I got a smile on my face.


----------



## DaBong (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump.......heh


----------



## suTraGrow (Feb 12, 2011)

One........................


----------



## Chem Dawg (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 12, 2011)

just waking up to some White Domina, huge dog walk this morning with the people from the Humane Society @10, than my parents birthday this afternoon, check next weeks schedule from work and back home by 1pm to watch something I cant remember what.


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 12, 2011)

bumpity bump, bump, bump


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 12, 2011)

wake and bake. perculator time


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 12, 2011)

shit wake n bake, im still up from yesterday!


----------



## akgrown (Feb 12, 2011)

i have no papers grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## tet1953 (Feb 12, 2011)

and don't smoke cigs I'm assuming?


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 12, 2011)

i just did a bump lol


----------



## greenkrakzak (Feb 12, 2011)

youll think of something if youre desperate!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 12, 2011)

its 9am 

volcano bowl of lemon skunk & grand daddy purple


----------



## ZenOne (Feb 12, 2011)

bumpppatyy bumpp bumpp


----------



## akgrown (Feb 12, 2011)

going to go to the range later and let off some steam, then get some papers from the headshop next door.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 12, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooop


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 12, 2011)

toasted


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 12, 2011)

need 2 get more toasty to deal with this yapping going on in my home.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

Im pretty fried right now.....listening to some OLD Muddy Waters and RObert Johnson and Howling Jack.............old delta blues........my my........look there are butterflys on my screen.....................oops thats my wallpapper never mind


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 12, 2011)

i am listening to the eurythemics and watching this weirdo do odd moves in my living rooom. it's interesting.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 12, 2011)

baked bump... Trying to watch hockey


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 12, 2011)

bump 4 faith no more!!!!


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 12, 2011)

Blazed and rockin to Motorhead!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump been baked for the last 9 months . . .


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 12, 2011)

tehehe.


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2011)

holy jesus I am fucking zooted right now. im seeing twins.


----------



## Sickwitit199 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cali kush baby


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

....just tried some Headband...very nice!...it is now one of my favorites

I love tits...big,small,round,pearshaped....as long as they're nice and soft,I love 'em...FYI


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

alot of bumping today LOL.....Im fried as hell and haveing a blast on RIU while listening to my tunes......YEP life is good.


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 13, 2011)

I ground up some stems and put it with some resin...

headchange..yay

mine only counts as a semi bump right? lol


----------



## rshorty (Feb 13, 2011)

pineapple in a phillie....


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 13, 2011)

Buzzed n me n my ol lady jus got done knockin boots... Mmmaaaannnnn.... Lol might take another bowl


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2011)

holy fuck just smoked a lot of hash

a warm fuzzy feeling envelops my soul like a blanket


----------



## GanJulia (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched a 3 hour play called Arabian nights today. During a monologue he goes

"...then after breakfast ill smoke my medicinal marijuana for my...[smacks his lower back]...GLAUCOMA!"

It was funny..had to be there..


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 13, 2011)

we owe 25,000 in taxes this year, HOLY FUCK...
but baked on Jily Bean, Subcool.


----------



## rshorty (Feb 13, 2011)

a nice bowl of some sweet tasting pineapple topped of with a nice layer of kief. woooo


----------



## akgrown (Feb 14, 2011)

View attachment 1442172
BUMP - I love Cali!


----------



## txhazard (Feb 15, 2011)

Bump
Bump
Bump


----------



## tricka (Feb 15, 2011)

All come have a Bump of my pure hash oil!!!!!


----------



## alberts (Feb 15, 2011)

good shit jesus


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 15, 2011)

JUst woke up and hitting first bowl.....give me a couple minutes and Ill be baked for real


----------



## akgrown (Feb 15, 2011)

got to go to school today, no wake n bake for me.


----------



## Skroatz (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpoppppopppityyy


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 15, 2011)

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 15, 2011)

bumping from my geography class. lol.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 15, 2011)

Still bumped


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 16, 2011)

im fucking blazed bro

[video=youtube;_nExce26tXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nExce26tXs[/video]


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 16, 2011)

I bump for good raw milk cheese, old rasputin stout, and this salami HAHA. 

Also for the nice little J I rolled up prior to these munchies.

i need a pipe.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 16, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> I bump for good raw milk cheese, old rasputin stout, and this salami HAHA.
> 
> Also for the nice little J I rolled up prior to these munchies.
> 
> i need a pipe.


you got the weed? i got the pipes


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 16, 2011)

i've got the snacks too!! i've got papers and a nice joint. I've become quite the joint smoker lately but I'd love to smoke a pipe. I could go get one at the headshop up the street but I am too lazy to walk and the traffic blows. Too many phycho bums and terets crazed old hags who may try to engage in coversation. I fear the streets. Best stay home with my joint and food.

here's a little something for u


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 16, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i've got the snacks too!! i've got papers and a nice joint. I've become quite the joint smoker lately but I'd love to smoke a pipe. I could go get one at the headshop up the street but I am too lazy to walk and the traffic blows. Too many phycho bums and terets crazed old hags who may try to engage in coversation. I fear the streets. Best stay home with my joint and food.
> 
> here's a little something for u
> View attachment 1445632


Nice nuggets mmj! them look delissio


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 18, 2011)

just took a trip to the pattio.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 18, 2011)

Blue Dream is great stuff.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 18, 2011)

back again


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

akgrown said:


> Blue Dream is great stuff.


ive had that before. Yes its a really good tasting strain, with a heady high. if i remember correctly.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 19, 2011)

smoking some OG X Gods Gift for bedtime.


----------



## DaBong (Feb 19, 2011)

ah heh...ah heh......bump......


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hells yeah.....bump


----------



## StickyfingahZ (Feb 19, 2011)

Bumpin with Jack herrer.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 19, 2011)

bumpity dooo daaaa


----------



## Penyajo (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah bumpin outta the jack herrer collector zong check it out on you tube type in sickest zong on youtube


----------



## mlore (Feb 19, 2011)

bumpidy bump, fucking baked here. been blazing it up all night. now im gonna chill out blaze a few more and watch due date  

peace


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 19, 2011)

Bump for good buds and rock band.


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Benassi (Feb 19, 2011)

Fucked up off NYC Diesel with a dab of BHO oil on top. 

FUCK BUMPED


----------



## akgrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Bumpin Erkle Kush n Grape Ape


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 19, 2011)

what to do??????


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> what to do??????


I'm thinking this..... 

or this........


By the way I just did both these so.........


I mean bump


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 19, 2011)

Im wanting a big hit so put new water in my gravity bong.....plus ice.....loaded with Purple haze and a tad of kief...well more than a tad............fixing to blaze the night away on my SIlver Surfer just want a bump to get it started.............here goes LOL


----------



## ma jigga (Feb 19, 2011)

Kava & weed right now. body numbing, super couch lock and extremely relaxed. feels just right. cloud 9


----------



## akgrown (Feb 19, 2011)

Bump!...........


----------



## eLiNoX (Feb 20, 2011)

Baked off of one bowl of "headband". First time trying it and im in love


----------



## DaBong (Feb 20, 2011)

Pre-bump ..... gimme about 15 min and the bump will be official!!! 

ok yea....the bump is official now.....ah heh.....


----------



## punkrocker292004 (Feb 20, 2011)

bump bump bump 

tangerine kush


----------



## crackbaby (Feb 21, 2011)

What to do now? Hurry up and get on....


----------



## r1tony (Feb 21, 2011)

bink...........


----------



## akgrown (Feb 21, 2011)

bout to be so bump!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2011)

Bruberry Canerizer mmmm . . .


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 24, 2011)

whacked out of my head


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 24, 2011)

Cinderella 99 my sweet lady


----------



## r1tony (Feb 24, 2011)

ahh Super Lemon Haze.. my first love.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 24, 2011)

just smoked some more crack, you know the green kind.


----------



## alberts (Feb 25, 2011)

just watched the flick 'Red'

was pretty doap


----------



## DaBong (Feb 28, 2011)

guess it's time to bump this one ....ah heh ah heh....


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bump for some real nice Juicy Fruit


----------



## akgrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!  BlueCheese!


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm a bump again......

cause I am baked again...


----------



## DaBong (Mar 2, 2011)

Thissssssssss...........is the thread i was looking for....


----------



## Smoke Friend (Mar 2, 2011)

This is good for us


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump for some killer Hash Plant.

MMMMM 

Love it when friends stop by and leaves some killer chronic, just because. Gonna go try it now.......


----------



## akgrown (Mar 2, 2011)

Power Plant Bowl now outside plotting my garden and catching worms.


----------



## DaBong (Mar 3, 2011)

this one 2....


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

Stoned and Pill headed out...........WOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## GanJulia (Mar 3, 2011)

I intend to go as quiet as an entire choir,
singin' higher than a man walkin' on a wire,
electric lines i'm six wires higher,
can't hang sneakers on me, I'm doin' muh thang.


 =


----------



## r1tony (Mar 3, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> Stoned and Pill headed out...........WOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


with you pony.. ride.. ride..


----------



## brickedup417 (Mar 4, 2011)

bump.............. zong rips of blue dream.


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hella fuckin ripped again.....


----------



## DaBong (Mar 4, 2011)

gettin there!!! ^^^^^


----------



## tricka (Mar 4, 2011)

im gonna smash this White Widow bag till my head hits the floor, I just picked it up then and im fanging!


----------



## sittin (Mar 4, 2011)

they look so good man!!!


----------



## tricka (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuck yeah man, lovely taste and big high, huge fucking high!


----------



## casper23 (Mar 7, 2011)

bumppin the lemon skunk and a 10mg norco


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 7, 2011)

I just received some super skunk and i am really enjoying it, first time trying and i am some kind of fucking high after a few gravity bong hits.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

just took 3 10mg narcos and nice bowl of purple haze vaping right now..............its hitting.....narcos should kick in about 15 min


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

I started a tolerance break last month about this time until my harvest in about 3 - 4 weeks, right now I'm vaping of a grab bag of abv (already been vaped) consisting of green crack, pineapple chunck, pineapple express, ak47, Trainwreck and some random strain.


----------



## Winning! (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I'm a Bump bump bumpin this bitch


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 7, 2011)

umpity bump


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bump on some shit i was told was kush but its a haze. go figure! Oh well im baked and feeling good


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bump.....eww whoooosh.


----------



## W N L (Mar 7, 2011)

Not baked just yet, but blunt in hand.  Have a good night!


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

bump for being vaped into the stone age


----------



## timeismoney1 (Mar 7, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> bump for being vaped into the stone age


*Stoned Age


----------



## akgrown (Mar 7, 2011)

BHO Bump!!


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hells yeah.....baked senseless


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 7, 2011)

Your gotta have to bump everyone on this site! LOL


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

took an eyedropper of Tincture, White Widow, and patiently waiting for it to work...so smoking some duff while I wait.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 7, 2011)

Pre-bump, cause about to be to stoned to bump.

about to smoke a bowl of somekind of purple, and eat a 15-17mg jwh chocolate.


----------



## alberts (Mar 8, 2011)

IM HIGH AS HALE STORM

[video=youtube;bBWADd09nPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBWADd09nPk[/video]


----------



## casper23 (Mar 8, 2011)

lemon skunk and some thin mints!


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.......................................bump................................bump..................wait what was i doing?????????????????????????/


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Mar 8, 2011)

What was the question?


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 8, 2011)

bump for the skunk


----------



## GanJulia (Mar 8, 2011)

I love American Dad, I think its funny.

jesus boy - "she's a harlott, they should be stoned!"
Jeff - "way ahead of you kid."


----------



## akgrown (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump  in geography class  map quiz tonight = mega


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 8, 2011)

GanJulia said:


> I love American Dad, I think its funny.
> 
> jesus boy - "she's a harlott, they should be stoned!"
> Jeff - "way ahead of you kid."


love that episode


----------



## El420 (Mar 9, 2011)

BdrUnk & fadedMP


----------



## DaBong (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## alberts (Mar 11, 2011)

smogged bagle bites

[video=youtube;2tQOwmIyvks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tQOwmIyvks[/video]


----------



## akgrown (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a crazy night last night. ended up eating 3 hash brownies and smoke a 3g blunt that was layered with kief, full melt and some BHO. Ended up at Denny's at midnight feasting upon all you can eat pancakes.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 11, 2011)

baked & vaked


----------



## DaBong (Mar 13, 2011)

yea....guess its time to bump this one.....


----------



## Derple (Mar 13, 2011)

meow . . . (bump in cat)


----------



## Derple (Mar 13, 2011)

or was that dog??? D:


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 13, 2011)

I must be baked.........I just watched this three times trying to figure out WHY

[video=youtube;Kchmem4yyVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kchmem4yyVM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 13, 2011)

i just ate 1g worth of skunk keif in a firecracker consisting of nutterbutter cookies and peanut butter, its starting to feel heavy lol


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 13, 2011)

bump for obliteration.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 13, 2011)

Always . . . Bump


----------



## casper23 (Mar 14, 2011)

pissed my wife off... so i got high.


----------



## GanJulia (Mar 14, 2011)

me - "you know your baked when your chewing on fruit rollup paper"

my male friend - "you know your baked when you try to hook up 2 of your female friends"

  I think it'll be fun...


----------



## akgrown (Mar 14, 2011)

Blueberry Kush and BHO.....woohoo.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Mar 14, 2011)

trainwreck


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2011)

smoking some Purple Diesel waiting for the diazapam to kick in.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2011)

smoking some Purple Diesel waiting for the diazapam to kick in and reading as much SubCool, I thought he was Jamaican but he aint more than a long hair hippie southern string bean.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> I must be baked.........I just watched this three times trying to figure out WHY
> 
> [video=youtube;Kchmem4yyVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kchmem4yyVM&feature=related[/video]


are yo uold enough to remember the little films on Electric Company like that, putting something together "magically"? that reminded me of that.


----------



## DaBong (Mar 15, 2011)

gettin' there !


----------



## DaBong (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeppers.....


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 27, 2011)

bump!........................sorry boys been away for awhile!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 27, 2011)

Bumpn cause I'm BBBaked!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 27, 2011)

White russian,,,Beer....BAKED...


----------



## PotConnoisseur (Mar 27, 2011)

Ahh bump for being baked!


----------



## Devildog93 (Mar 27, 2011)

About to be...............





(packs bowl)



And now I am.............


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Still Baking


----------



## akgrown (Mar 28, 2011)

Baked but Crying, kind of ruins the high but is helping with the pain.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2011)

completely fucked on banana kush watching stephen colbert


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 28, 2011)

Rippity doo dah! I'm ripped! Again! Lol. Someone from this thread gave me a plus rep. Don't know who. I'd like to return the favor! Thanks for that! Vaping with the Iolite.


----------



## r1tony (Mar 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> completely fucked on banana kush watching stephen colbert


that sounds [email protected]*!&[email protected] delicious is that as good as it sounds?


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 28, 2011)

r1tony said:


> that sounds [email protected]*!&[email protected] delicious is that as good as it sounds?


Lmao at your avatar!


----------



## PotConnoisseur (Mar 28, 2011)

If Jesus smoked, he be smoking bubble hash.
Bump for bubble hash,
God I love this shit.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 28, 2011)

thinkng of ordering a pizza
woke up from my nap with a black guy on tv.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Been fucked up on beera AND bAKED ON Red dragon......


----------



## RoffleWaffels (Mar 29, 2011)

So baked. Multiple bowls of Sour Diesel and Blue Dream..


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 29, 2011)

Im ROARAING HIGH...................ROAR.....................SHEENED ROAR EVEN


----------



## skiskate (Mar 29, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> Im ROARAING HIGH...................ROAR.....................SHEENED ROAR EVEN


I wish i was that stoned haha.

Smoking a bowl right now inbetween tokes off the vape. Relaxation achieved.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 29, 2011)

I got the bowl full of W/W the vap. filled with hindu skunk and a refrigerator full of Brownies.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 29, 2011)

got some keif saved up so I can get ripped this weekend but Im going to snitch a 1/4 gram for now to mix with some purple haze..........I want to be SHEENED rest of day................


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 29, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> got some keif saved up so I can get ripped this weekend but Im going to snitch a 1/4 gram for now to mix with some purple haze..........I want to be SHEENED rest of day................


Sheen It up bro


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Baked.....


----------



## Winter Woman (Mar 29, 2011)

Bump, really baked.


----------



## vantheman169 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumpin all night long


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got babes in veg. Drunk, but wish I was baked. Does that count? (Fuck I wish weed was like beer )


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 30, 2011)

Maaan had to bump this again fo da aftanoon burnin a mixed up bowl,.... GDP, gods gift purple haze n sum of the og mk I got left, maaannnn I'ma call this the retard k bowl, sorry lol I know sum1s just as baked as me.... ::


----------



## skiskate (Mar 30, 2011)

Had a fucked up day today, Kind of drunk sipping on a six pack, And of course bong hoots! Thinking of packing the vape soon.


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)

cranked my silver surfer up a bit higher on temp than normal to see how far before combustion..........FUCK it hits hard and on my ass..........may leave it set there............damn must be 400 or so Ferinhite........never gone this high except testing new vaps....i like the milder hits but fuck me..............damn....hooked up my bubbler to it kinda strong at that temp but bubbler smooths it right out................damn


----------



## BeavTek (Mar 30, 2011)

Vape BumP


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 30, 2011)

StonedPony said:


> cranked my silver surfer up a bit higher on temp than normal to see how far before combustion..........FUCK it hits hard and on my ass..........may leave it set there............damn must be 400 or so Ferinhite........never gone this high except testing new vaps....i like the milder hits but fuck me..............damn....hooked up my bubbler to it kinda strong at that temp but bubbler smooths it right out................damn


did you reach any combustion?


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> did you reach any combustion?


yea at about 4 oclock on my vape knob...........and backed it back a bit.........thats on the silver surfer.........I dont ahve a digital temp gauge on any of my vapes I have now.......but remember kinda what the temps where like when I did have one........thats why its just a guess at 400 but I bet Im not far off...............the draw you pull makes a differance as vaper know....so I was doing a slow draw.............but it was deffanintly an noticeable differance in the high......more of a body hit than normal.......for the weed I have...which is purple haze


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bump,,I am NOW,,,all that seens complicated. Peach Blunt here.


----------



## Benassi (Mar 30, 2011)

Got off work and had a bowl out of the two footer. Bubba Kush with Sour Trainwreck honey oil on top.


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 30, 2011)

Bump ditty bumpbump.


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 30, 2011)

Cookies N SSV BUMP! WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB


----------



## eLiNoX (Mar 30, 2011)

Gas Mask BuMpPPpPPPppPPP!!!!!


----------



## Vices (Mar 30, 2011)

sober bump


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 30, 2011)

heres a hours later still baked bump for Vices!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 31, 2011)

Been vaping since this morning, making some strong budder and just ate a brownie.
Headed for the glass pipe and some w/w. Got 5 diffrent HB Strains to choose from.
bump..


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 31, 2011)

pretty vaped right now *bump*


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 31, 2011)

Mid day bumpin..


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bummmmmmmp Haha


----------



## Thanatos920 (Mar 31, 2011)

I said a bump bump bumpaty bump I SAID A BUMP BUMP BUMPATY BUMP!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hells yeah! Toking on some kanaga I picked up at my fave dispensary. Nice. Dude said it was a rare strain with African roots. I like it. I picked Up an eighth of kanaga, white cap, lemon haze, pineapple mango, and some trainwreck. The trainwreck was grown by the woman who runs the place. Have had some other trainwreck from there but nothing like hers. Whenever I see tw there I have to ask if it's. Hers. I'm BBBAKED!!


----------



## cocobitzz (Apr 1, 2011)

How about a "It's 5:30am, I've been up since 1 because my room mates are fucking loud inconsiderate douche bags" bump?


----------



## mygirls (Apr 1, 2011)

always 24/7


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 1, 2011)

at dentist...baked as shit....super phun! bump


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 1, 2011)

Baked for the road trip to order my clones today
BUMP


----------



## Total Head (Apr 1, 2011)

do you know i never even clicked this thread once until right now on this page? but i am so much more baked'ed than i have been in such a long fucking time that i just had to bump the fucking thread. bump for being fucked up again and bump for gravity bongs.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping cause I'm bbbaked off of some Train Wreck and watching Braveheart.


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 1, 2011)

Preemptive bump....waiting on some purple passion


----------



## DaBong (Apr 1, 2011)

Ummm, ^^^^thats cheating dude !!! LOL


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 1, 2011)

Lonely bump hot boxing meh car and drinkin by meself but i feel fuckin fantastic. Bump


----------



## Benassi (Apr 1, 2011)

Been making honey oil all day, smoking bowls of bud.

All fucking DAY baked bump!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 2, 2011)

White widow, strawberry cough, Alaskan ice bump


----------



## smokebros (Apr 3, 2011)

chemdawg bump


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 3, 2011)

Bumpin through the night on dem hoes lol....Jus smoked Sum GDP in bowl bout 5 mins ago bubbling it up, dammmnnnn, hope all is blazin good n feelin right..


----------



## Kodank Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

Vape bummmmmmpppppp.


----------



## TheJointProject (Apr 3, 2011)

NL#5, miller light and Pink Floyd bump. Outside grillin some ribeyes. Gotta love Sundays


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 3, 2011)

Master kush high life bump


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 3, 2011)

Gods gift, corona, loved 1s n sublime


----------



## Dj1209 (Apr 3, 2011)

2 grams of of white widow rolled up in a joint, top ramen, anew family guy.


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2011)

purple kush and beers all day,,,I'm subscribed


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 4, 2011)

woooooh no bumpage today!?!?!?!?!? BUMP c'mon rollitup, why are you not tokin? Or did you all simply forget to bump! hehe


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

I have never been on R.I.U not baked, but today it's a srtain called True Kush...My personal Violator kush...and some drink called Jeramiah weed, spiced cola...taste like jimbeam with a spice
and drinkin "FOUR LoKo...IDK what the fuck it is , it says malt beverage 12%....getting a good buzaz though


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 4, 2011)

nice that sounds epic..............


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, I'm partying in celabration of a 6 year late vacation checknfrom the Union...never thought IU'd see that money...so Im partying....yeh


----------



## keifcake (Apr 4, 2011)

ripped off tha bong...


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 4, 2011)

humpity dudu I'm stoned too


----------



## Howard Stern (Apr 4, 2011)

bumpin on some Nirvana Bubblelicious! Soooooooo sweet!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 6, 2011)

Blue Barry Kush BUMP!


----------



## smokebros (Apr 6, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump On a Nice Spliff PowerPlant and Auroa Indica feeellin REAL Nice.Time to go to bed RIU. CIAO


----------



## grokillaz (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump for this fat ganja doobie of nyc diesel I be blazing up


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 7, 2011)

Wake and bake BUMP


----------



## Tenner (Apr 7, 2011)

Just bumped before a meal with 14 non-smokers. Hmmm I will need another spliff, brush of the teeth, eyedrops and some teabags on the eyes I think, fun! lol


----------



## Ganymede (Apr 7, 2011)

Bumpin' for Northern Lights!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 7, 2011)

Twice-Baked, here!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 7, 2011)

smoking from my FDD original and inside tonight is HEadBand, I have a review in my journal, haha you have to go there and read it and chillin with my cat Frankie aka Frankenstein FrankenFurter
 she is a big stoner


----------



## Fathousecat (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you guys think the gov't actually spys on internet use? I mean... I'm not really worried about this site or anything. I just got to thinking... If you started getting lots of products shipped to your house that seemed nonchalant but in actuality the gov't knows you're, lets say for the sake of argument, making BHO because you got a turkey baster, cheese cloth, and tons of zero contaminant BHO shipped to your place. Do you think they know?...



-Fatcat


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2011)

11:08 am and I'm on my 6th beer and about to top it off with a big doobie for lunch,,can't wait to see what the afternoon holds


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 11, 2011)

Yawn 11am already so tired.
.So sleepy. Bumpity bump bump


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 11, 2011)

Wake n bake with some Kananga. Yeah I'm ripped! Bumpn


----------



## Benassi (Apr 12, 2011)

Haven't smoked in 24 whole hours... longest I've gone without it in over 3 years.

Just treated myself to a Purple Trainwreck bowl with Kush Wax on top, then a bowl of Berry White x OG with more Kush Wax on top...


FUCKBAKED BUMP


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 12, 2011)

Vaping with the iolite watching deadliest catch on the dvr. Wonder if those dudes get bbbaked?


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2011)

*bump
slh mixed with kaboom*


----------



## PotConnoisseur (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh god, first wake and bake in 2 weeks..
I'm fucking rippppped


----------



## Gogowitz (Apr 16, 2011)

loaded off a honey rubbed joint with a tobacco leaf paper. lasted longer than most blunts i've smoked, but is that bad for me? anybody?


----------



## dednbloated (Apr 16, 2011)

purps purps and some rasberry kush


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Apr 16, 2011)

dude what?


----------



## PotConnoisseur (Apr 17, 2011)

Mmm
God a I love hash.
Bump for bakage.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 17, 2011)

Hells yeah tokin on da pineapple mango! BBBaked!!


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 18, 2011)

haven't smoke in 4 months. just blew a bowl of headies. I'm baked


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Apr 18, 2011)

wait for it...wait for it....waiittt foorrrr ittttttt.................................BUMP!


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

Sick as shit but atleast im baked....bump.


----------



## mrmoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 all have a great day... bump


----------



## grow space (Apr 20, 2011)

mrmoe said:


> Happy 420 all have a great day... bump


Ya man, happy 420  Sun shining and i blazing, bump, bump, bump


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 20, 2011)

Hells Yeah! Happy 420! Get BBBaked!


----------



## greenfingers80 (Apr 20, 2011)

BUMP...i dont know what it is but im whacked!!!


----------



## TheJointProject (Apr 20, 2011)

Enjoying a slow work day with my good friend bubba kush.
Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

just woke up to 4 inches of snow, fml. getting the party started early.


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 20, 2011)

*Bumpity bump bump*​


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Apr 22, 2011)

bump haha never realized this shit would catch on


----------



## El420 (Apr 22, 2011)

sheened


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Apr 28, 2011)

Hells Yeah! Bong Hits of LSD and watching the NFL draft! My boys are on the clock! Come on Cowboys!


----------



## GanJulia (Apr 28, 2011)

I am BAKED 

I am rooollliiinnngggg 

I love liiiife


----------



## kevin (Apr 28, 2011)

2 cookies and a few bong rips, i feel like i weigh a million pounds.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 28, 2011)

Wait What where we talking about again?


----------



## herbavor (Apr 29, 2011)

a year since my last baked bump and its still active.. still pretty high..


----------



## smokajoe (May 7, 2011)

BUMP! Wow!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> Hells Yeah! Bong Hits of LSD and watching the NFL draft! My boys are on the clock! Come on Cowboys!


Fuck the cowboys. 
bumourp..sorry I burped.


----------



## vantheman169 (May 7, 2011)

Bout to spark a fat bowl of some Sour Diesel! FUX Yeah


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 8, 2011)

Good morning RIU perfect day for a wake and bake... just like everyday.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 8, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Fuck the cowboys.
> bumourp..sorry I burped.


LMAO! Gotta love the Haters! 
BBBaked on some Maui Wowie!
Go Cowboys! Time for that sixth Ring! 
FAH Q H8RS! LMAO!







Hell's Yeah that's what I'm talkn bout! The 5x SB Champs and Tokn on da Peace Pipe!


----------



## Foolet (May 8, 2011)

I am not baked.... I feel naughty.


----------



## insane 559 jc (May 8, 2011)

Bump smoking nonstop


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2011)

i'm bakeeeeeed!! watching the bulls n hawks game..


----------



## vantheman169 (May 12, 2011)

YUP baked in bed surfing Rollitup


----------



## medicalmaryjane (May 12, 2011)

i am baked too...


----------



## TigerClock (May 12, 2011)

Purty fuckin baked.


----------



## Benassi (May 13, 2011)

It's 3am, just got back from the club... having a bbowl of Grape Ape x Sour Diesel BAKED BUMP!


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 16, 2011)

HASH + TRAINWRECK = BAKED bump


----------



## Greather420 (May 16, 2011)

Baked again! This is like a dirt road bump bump bump bump.


----------



## TigerClock (May 16, 2011)

Bump bump blunt bump


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 16, 2011)

BBBumping cause I'm BBBaked off of my first ever batch of Gumby/Gravity HasH! Hells Yeah!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 16, 2011)

Baked ^^ And I made a sign because I'm hyper <3







Aw too bad the flash killed the writing. Like my freaking massive lighter, though? X3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 16, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


Aw thankies ^^ It matches my other lighter :3







Yay, I think it's spliff o'clock again ^^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw thankies ^^ It matches my other lighter :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Autistic eh.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 16, 2011)

It's a precious and important idiom to both grasp and use! *nodnod*

Some social cues and figures of speech fly right over my head, but I make up for it in linguistic skills. Grammar, spelling and the theory of things like idioms and metaphors come under this, so that's one way I can help myself. Comprehension, however, is another thing entirely 0_o I know how these things work technically, but I don't always do a good job at interpreting them and have to work atit in practice. Like some people are amazing at music theory and can't play an instrument proficiently at all.

English Language finals grade: A+

English Literature finals grade: D+

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7616555.stm


----------



## r1tony (May 16, 2011)

bump.. ak47 shots fired.


----------



## huklburryfin (May 16, 2011)

bumpity fumpity jamborineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 16, 2011)

some of my homegrown with 2 hanging just cut and 4 outside with 2 ready to go out tomorrow.

baked so I feel shiny and new


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 16, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> HASH + TRAINWRECK = BAKED bump


ditto + sweet tooth now also = even more bakkeddd bump


----------



## asafan69 (May 17, 2011)

still a little buzzed from earlier but lighting up again now


----------



## keller420 (May 17, 2011)

bump, bump bump 
thats the sound of the fifties when they hidden in my trunk


----------



## itcanhappen (May 18, 2011)

just got home from work, time to burn


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I have a pulse...time to burn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I have a pulse...time to burn


 What drugs do you do! Quick! Name as many as you can!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

DMT, DXM, Ecstasy, LSD, Cocaine, Special K, Marijuana, N2O, mushrooms...

All at the same time


----------



## itcanhappen (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> DMT, DXM, Ecstasy, LSD, Cocaine, Special K, Marijuana, N2O, mushrooms...
> 
> All at the same time


you and me both


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> DMT, DXM, Ecstasy, LSD, Cocaine, Special K, Marijuana, N2O, mushrooms...
> 
> All at the same time


 I can source all of those really fucking quick!!!!! Now Name As Many Other Drugs You Do/Want To Do!!!!!!! HURRY.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I don't really wanna do anything except smoke weed like it's a religion and every now and then take a bag of coke to Vegas.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I don't really wanna do anything except smoke weed like it's a religion and every now and then take a bag of coke to Vegas.


 That sounds SO boring.


----------



## TigerClock (May 18, 2011)

Wakey bakey bump.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

*~~~bump~~~*


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 18, 2011)

my bump is worse than my bite....


----------



## TigerClock (May 18, 2011)

Jumpy bumpy


----------



## vantheman169 (May 18, 2011)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## beardo (May 18, 2011)

Remember bumping k?


----------



## Greather420 (May 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> Remember bumping k?


Oh no not the K hole!! hahaha! Were bumping for baking......and bacon......mmmmmm bacon!


----------



## vantheman169 (May 18, 2011)

mmm bacon is right


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I'll bump for bacon...


----------



## notlaura (May 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## asafan69 (May 19, 2011)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bigslama912 (May 19, 2011)

bump
! BOOM!


----------



## akgrown (May 19, 2011)

joint and fun! View attachment 1609182


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 19, 2011)

Bumping some 3 month cured Headband.


----------



## smokajoe (May 19, 2011)

Bump laterz? maybe


----------



## Derple (May 19, 2011)

*bumple* SDS


----------



## vantheman169 (May 22, 2011)

yup you know it


----------



## ihatecops (May 22, 2011)

b u m p !


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 22, 2011)

Bump and bedtime, I'm BAKED X3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 23, 2011)

^ Thankyou <3

*bump* Widow... Yay... So high on the bus ^^


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 23, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## kmksrh21 (May 23, 2011)

Jack Flash with some Amnesia Haze kief Fuckin bake bump


----------



## smokajoe (May 23, 2011)

LOL lil .2G bowl, but wow its good!


----------



## lambofgod (May 23, 2011)

bumpin with some drubin x nycd BHO


----------



## asafan69 (May 23, 2011)

Couch-lock


----------



## asafan69 (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE being high, getting high, growing weed to get high with, and just generally being stoned. That is all.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 18, 2011)

Bumpn wit da LSD grown by me! Hells Yeah!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cough cough...god bud...bumpity bump


----------



## kevin (Jun 19, 2011)

nice and toasty and twice baked!!! waiting for my kids and grandchildren to get here for a day out with pop. happy farther day to all the dads out there!!!!!!


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Jun 19, 2011)

Dropped and shattered both my glass pipes this morning getting there, but bump


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah i'm baked ...but i worked my ass off so i'm entitled.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bump, Why....because its fathers day and i get to do what i want!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bump for all my fellow stoner father's out there  HaPPy Father's Day !!
 _Much Love_


Just got this sack of NL from the old lady, a fine father's day present if I do say so myself!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ill bump too that Blazeing Blue Dream the real one haha.


----------



## Josh3235 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just got some afgoo full melt, and purple medusa x grape ape full melt, and a free joint and a 4 dose fruity pebble rice krispy treat edible from the collective I go to. I am so baked.


----------



## endofwed (Jun 20, 2011)

hi! can someone help me guess the grams of this, and how many joints do you think i can roll (w/ zigzags).
much thanks!

http://i.imgur.com/Orxn7.jpg http://i.imgur.com/ZYJTo.jpg


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 20, 2011)

> hi! can someone help me guess the grams of this, and how many joints do you think i can roll (w/ zigzags).
> much thanks!


1-2 grams, 1-4 joints 

Cant really tell how dense the buds are from pics, but that's my expertise opinion


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm on a blaze a palooza rite now. GDP. BLUEDREAM. Some four month old chemdawg. I meant headband. BumP


----------



## kevin (Jun 20, 2011)

i really need the wake and bake thread but i'm way to stoned to look for it. this last harvest of papaya will make you stupid in the morning. it took me more than 3 housr to feed the animals and do the rest of the chores that usually olny takes an hour or so and i'm going to have to go back out there and double check myself to make sure everything got done. maybe i needed the smoke report section... fuck i'm baked....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol niice man I took cuts like that and mislabeled all my buckets in the process so now I'm not sure what's going on. I'm pretty much just as blazed rite now and getting ready to take more cuts but I'm pretty sure I know these cuts will be good. Haha blazeapalooza


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll bump this shit every time I see it, cause I'm pretty much always baked!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, it's 4:20 in Moscow...

...good enough for me X3


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 29, 2011)

it's 8:28 here in my cool ass house. and i'm smokin' white widow. how bout that?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 29, 2011)

I mixed roaches with Dutch Treat and Amnesia... Hoooooooboooooy... *baked*


----------



## Flaco918 (Jun 29, 2011)

Smoking on that indoniiiiiisa and i"ma keep hittin till I get amnesiiiiiiia...Big Sean

yea im super baked


----------



## diesel15 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah its 11 47 pm right now and im pretty much in deep space


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 29, 2011)

You know, this thread has been here for quite awhile, and I havent posted on it. So its time. Whats up guys I'm quite intoximacateded. From cannabiseses budses


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 29, 2011)

^yeah its 11:04 and I'm smokin on some mango kush :/ generic shit.. But whatever it does taste like mangos


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just went through an oz of Amnesia Haze and Northern Lights (over a 2 month period) and I found 1 seed of each in each sack... Fuckin stoked!!! Down to about a 1/4 of the NL and fuckin baked! Bumpity bump bump


----------



## loudpac (Jun 30, 2011)

0___0
cooked....


----------



## antspants1234 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sooo baked, just sitting here reading how baked everyone is what a wonderful world


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jun 30, 2011)

re-baked !!!!


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jun 30, 2011)

It's almost lunch time. You know what that means. Time to get BBBaked off of my own Blue Mystic. Hells Yeah!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 30, 2011)

I spent this morning cleaning grinders (making hash X3) with a friend and then we went to the science museum high as fuck and I played their piano in the cafe, then we sat outside the museum, smoked some more, went back inside, went home smoked amongst some gypsies and 2 police officers cycled right past us and looked while we were smoking and I've eaten way too much sugar today in case you didn't tell :3


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 1, 2011)

I love this thread!!... This is my 420th post!!! I figured what better place... I'm baked as a mutha fucka smoking on some Northern Lights with some purps hash. Blaze on my RIU friends!!


----------



## ashun59 (Jul 1, 2011)

Baked right now bro
bump


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 1, 2011)

I could rack up some posts if I bumped everytime I'm baked at my place sitting on my phone looking through RUI. That's honestly a majority of my day. Just rolled and smoked a splifff in translucent cellulose paper (I get my kicks off them every once in a while, they burn incredibly long and stay lit without a hit for a while! But they taste a little off) Been sitting here all day baked with my girl. Went out once--to go to the buffet lol. 

SMOKE ON

TD


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 8, 2011)

my bud stopped by and we smoked white russian. super duper dank.


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 8, 2011)

Baked again. Eating Heath Klondike bars and watching Taking Woodstock


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 8, 2011)

baked as a cake he he herijuana and lavender all day. sweet. so glued to D couch very coo strains both of em


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2011)

Hitting my first bong since 420pm, had to work the evening shift, woohoo to bongs , now all i need is U!! Ya u know who u r my love!!!!!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

heeeeeeewoo baked & drunkie


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> heeeeeeewoo baked & drunkie


 
lol i've been debating a shots of whiskey, hmmm gotta work at 1pm tomorrow lol


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

april said:


> lol i've been debating a shots of whiskey, hmmm gotta work at 1pm tomorrow lol


hey sexy girl. i wouldnt drink if i had stuff to do tomorrow lol, at least not a lot. you should come down here and party with me on eof these days, i would love that so much 

im gonna have another smoke. done dirnking. we went to the most awesome lounge. i drnk too much liquor.


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2011)

About to crack my fourth drink and warming up the vape right now.


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Jul 8, 2011)

Yay for edibles.


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> hey sexy girl. i wouldnt drink if i had stuff to do tomorrow lol, at least not a lot. you should come down here and party with me on eof these days, i would love that so much
> 
> im gonna have another smoke. done dirnking. we went to the most awesome lounge. i drnk too much liquor.


OH i'm so in, where do u live? lol Ya maybe i'll just keep to bongs and munch out after


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

april said:


> OH i'm so in, where do u live? lol Ya maybe i'll just keep to bongs and munch out after


i live n the heart of LA. you can walk everywehre from here. i have a room for you too  it's comfy here and it's a very special place fro mthe early 1900s it's historic and has incredible light. i am growing another plant too, she won't be ready till the fall but she's thriving, really fun. i just smoked on the balcony againn. super high & feelng good , happy day! xoxox


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2011)

Hemp4Victory said:


> Yay for edibles.


 
mmmmm edibles are yummy, i wish i had some right now!!!!!!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

edibles fuck me up way too much. i wouldn't even take one lol.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

bump again hehe. i should really find a hobby.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 8, 2011)

Love these threads, great way to get post count! 

BUMP!


----------



## april (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd rather hump something then bump this thread, but crypt is 2 far, so bump


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 8, 2011)

april said:


> I'd rather hump something then bump this thread, but crypt is 2 far, so bump


c'est vrai mon cheri!


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 8, 2011)

Baked again; sitting with my bong, Huxley. Watching Hyde kick Kelso's ass.

TD


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bumping some chernobyl n walkin around the house tellin random things I love them. Later in life ill be told I have an IQ of 48 and I'm mentally retarded from all the weedz I smoke. Haha


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2011)

Things that go BUMP when they're stoned...


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 9, 2011)

girlfriend has gone home, smokin a lil weed, harvesting in a couple weeks, got paid today, life isnt that bad right about now....b b b b b bump this shit!!!.lol


----------



## notlaura (Jul 9, 2011)

BUMP

I am well toasted tbh.


----------



## Korner420Garden (Jul 9, 2011)

bumpdy bump- bong rips for freedom...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Gotta bong full of some Jack Flash and a 40oz... Life is good.... BUmP BItcHEs


----------



## april (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok gonna smoke a few more b4 i wonder into my chamber, i mean kitchen and create yummy food, mmm stuff


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2011)

White Russian. Yum
Bump


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 9, 2011)

toasted. bumperson

ps - check out my led grow


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 9, 2011)

Just rolled out if bed, watching my girlfriend clean things as I pack this bowl. Already feel high. I think this bowl is going to send me back under the covers


----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 9, 2011)

Huh...bumping for the wife..got some amazing G-13....I got a rock (trying to pass a wizz quiz)


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 10, 2011)

Still bumping this chernobyl way overhyped but I'm gonna finish it either Way. Puff puff pass. I just seen someone wearing that same shirt today what a trip. Bumpin it.


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 12, 2011)

Just picked up a 1/4 of some Florida grown green & bow sitting baked at Heavenly Ham waiting to mouth fuck my Smokehouse


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 13, 2011)

Mmm my bud is nice and fluffy and even chopped up now that I got myself a new grinder. Glad I went with a sharpstone instead of space case like I'd always wanted. It was cheaper, nearly identical and I liked the Micron screen better. 

High is wearing off, bowl's packed, ice crushed & we're ready to rip.

Smoke up,
TD


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 14, 2011)

Lunch time Bump. BBBaked!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2011)

cough cough...white rhino...cough


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump, been dabbin all morning and just ripped a flower kief hash combo bowl and am ripped


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

Lavender freshly delivered. didnt leave the couch, now i cant


----------



## weedisinmyblood! (Jul 14, 2011)

some crap me m8 got tacky as fuk, 3 joints a tenner tut tut, but it wasn't bad smoke, baked now and hopeing to get more lol no work 2moz yes, so i rang someone else, got alennio luvy!!
won't have that prob soon 
Peace!


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 14, 2011)

4 dabs deep!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 14, 2011)

baked like always.  big ups to all my fans


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2011)

u can't count!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Baked at work and drinkin!! ...i work at a bar... keep smokin my RIU friends


----------



## treedoctor (Jul 14, 2011)

Sitting on the couch baked, listening to LPs, waiting for Wilfred & Louie to come on FX tonight.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Jul 14, 2011)

BBBAKED off of my own Blue Mystic watching the WSOP! Wifes making homemade fries and French dip sammiches. I'm ready to GRUB!


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

treedoctor said:


> Sitting on the couch baked, listening to LPs, waiting for Wilfred & Louie to come on FX tonight.


 

Ha wilfred is hella funny!


----------



## Stonedsamurai (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump. Sitting here thinking too much again.


----------



## kevin (Jul 22, 2011)

a friend just came by with some smoke that looks good but doesn't have much of a smell and even less taste. he grew it from bag seed. the stuff has me sideways and bumping.


----------



## Tsanford (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump. Staring at the computer screen lost... Again...


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jul 22, 2011)

Soo baked, can never go wrong whit a bong. !


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2011)

Bumping like baked beans!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 22, 2011)

MMmm.. Baked beans! Food is on the mind heavy tonight... Smokin my homegrown Bubba kush and a buddys homegrown jack flash... feelin' nice... bumpity bump bump


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 23, 2011)

A little white widow and some cherry water ice. It's hot out dam


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 23, 2011)

Fucking stoned and fucking hungry.... Double baked!!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 23, 2011)

Baked and bumping this thread ! Skunk 1 and orange haze got me stoneyfried may have to go back for another dip


----------



## senseimiller (Jul 23, 2011)

bump baked


----------



## bobtokes (Jul 23, 2011)

i haven't bumped this for 2 years


----------



## kevin (Jul 23, 2011)

hitting on some papaya waiting for the wife to get home after a week long trip. puff puff pass


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 24, 2011)

BUMP everybody


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jul 24, 2011)

i love sunday. beautiful day, feeling gooddddd, nothing much 2 do, no responsibility... just did some food prep in the kitchenn


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 24, 2011)

baked off of some big cheese, bump


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2011)

FUCK... WHAT ???

oh yeah bump


----------



## Barthello (Jul 24, 2011)

Enjoying a good stoned feeling, listening to some music and eating some food. It's these little things that make (my) life good.


----------



## kevin (Jul 24, 2011)

enjoyed the day with my grandkids and now i'm enjoying the evening with a fat one. bump


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bumpin'... smokin on bubba kush and jack flash...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Jul 24, 2011)

long day , plants lookn good, now time to relax , lightn up some jack herer :BUMP:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 24, 2011)

Bump and watching this

[youtube]FcNTiNVpZwo[/youtube]


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 24, 2011)

Things that go BUMP in the night....Stoned things...


----------



## kevin (Jul 25, 2011)

it's 105f outside and i had to work in it today, i'm officially fucking baked!!!!


----------



## codeine.420 (Jul 25, 2011)

Music , green , purple potion makes me go outer space


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 26, 2011)

1.1g doobie baked off my first harvest n goin to look at the fish at pet smart weeee!


----------



## bigslama912 (Aug 18, 2011)

bump.

2 Lemon Skunk Blunts


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin said:


> it's 105f outside and i had to work in it today, i'm officially fucking baked!!!!


As a tree climber here in the South East US I tip my hat and salute you sir, I know the heat well.
Now I shall summon my woman and call up the mighty bong.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 18, 2011)

a climber? hey what's a carabener? hahaHAHa..JK


----------



## wiimb (Aug 18, 2011)

lemon skunk tonight, plants looking mint roll on harvest lol


----------



## Nusky (Aug 18, 2011)

*BAMP*
Got some MDAI in effect, Watermellon from budbuddy, and lebanese hash

w00t w00t niqqua


----------



## Semetra (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump...smokin wit my baby


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

bout to be baked at 420 some green crack and blue widdow yay me


----------



## TogTokes (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump lol

tentoonstoolong


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 18, 2011)

BBBaked from some trainwreck Bong Tokes. Playing frisbee with my boy.




[/IMG]


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 18, 2011)

*bump bump bump....ripped up off of some sour d dabs..*


----------



## dbgrow (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump

Good and gravy while out of town for work...qt least enough to watch cowboys vs aliens


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump for the last bowl of my fruity, purply eighth


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 21, 2011)

Chillaxin w/ a cold beer and 
a warm bowl.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 21, 2011)

Liquid Vicodina dn trainwreck X lemon something


----------



## kevin (Aug 21, 2011)

a friend just came over and smoked me out. i feel good!!!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Aug 21, 2011)

Mmmm... a little Blue Dream sprinkled on a little Super Silver Haze.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 21, 2011)

Home made BHO from some bWanana with some Og Kush #18 kief mixed in from a vapor globe. DELICIOUS!


----------



## kystoner (Aug 21, 2011)

i had to stop testing at work bullshit


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 21, 2011)

Bong hits of Maui Wowie watching My Boys on Sunday night football. Hells Yeah Come on Doomsday D!


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

Just picked up alittle something from the dispencery called " Alaska"...Sativa dominate...I'm sitting here making bubble hash from Headband and blueberry and I have to say this alaska has me pretty baked....the hash is commin out great, my 1st run looks like 9 grams from the 90 bag and 5 from 25...my 73 bag in the middle never has anythuing,lol, i looked for holes..idk, but I'm baked....by the time I'm done I should have about 2 oz of dried product...gatta go a mixin see ya


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm baked off bong rips. Damn, I wish I had some hash... It's only a matter of time...


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 21, 2011)

i just got a quarter ounce of some king kush... man that shit is awesome and im freaking baked


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

I just had some King Kush last week...really nice, long lasting buzz...taste alot like the Power Kush, but seemed more potent.....I wanna speed dry some of this hash now, lol, I'll be patient, no reason to ruin it after 4 hours if mixing with a fuckin drill.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, I'm a kush fanatic and Power kush and King Kush are two I haven't tried, though I'm baked, I wish I were baked off kush!!!


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

They sre alot the same in taste, but the King is just alittle better, alittle more powerfull...at least from the stuff I've tried. I grew Power Kush last year, i loved it...I'm about to crack a few seeds of it sometime this winter,this time I'm keeping one back for a mother plant, I really love that shit too.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 22, 2011)

yea, it really is long lasting! it has been a long time since i smoked some dank stuff! at least 8 months! my friend and my bro came over they smoked me out with a doobie of a strain called "super bog!" have you ever heard of it? anyways, it was really fruity in flavor and really strong. then we got the KK and boom, it was over! LOL... man i smoked at 420, went to play tennis with my gf, got home did my chores, cooked some food ate and laid down at 9p to rest and i was still blazed! im telling, the stuff i had been smoking was nothing compared to this KK...





rowlman said:


> I just had some King Kush last week...really nice, long lasting buzz...taste alot like the Power Kush, but seemed more potent.....I wanna speed dry some of this hash now, lol, I'll be patient, no reason to ruin it after 4 hours if mixing with a fuckin drill.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 22, 2011)

i was skeptical about the kush strains, but now i am a big believer now! man, the KK smell is quite musky and citrusy and the taste is fruity maybe orange or tangerine. the nugs are super dense and a bitch to break in the grinder, lol! great bud to smoke, 





kmksrh21 said:


> Damn, I'm a kush fanatic and Power kush and King Kush are two I haven't tried, though I'm baked, I wish I were baked off kush!!!


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 24, 2011)

not quite back... but def fucked up


----------



## MikeSativa (Aug 24, 2011)

SourAK testing + Pineapple Express Hash =


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 24, 2011)

b-ump-aked!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2011)

Coffee and Danish and Dinafem Diesel oh my.


----------



## girlfriday (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 24, 2011)

Scraped out the bottom of the hash bowl.

Oooooooohh shiiiiiiiiiit. Typing is taking SO LONG lol X3


----------



## vantheman169 (Aug 24, 2011)

Orange Kush all day!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump. Here's a reminder to not take life too seriously and have fun. Oh and take time to smoke as many bowls as you want. Peace.


----------



## Sara Saw It (Aug 26, 2011)

What goes bump in the night?

Me.

Bump.


----------



## sniffer (Aug 26, 2011)

whats blue and sticky ?



smurf cum LOL


----------



## adgas (Aug 26, 2011)

Not baket......yet. but just dropped sum MDMA n headed to town. Yeah boi


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't have any MDMA just caffeine and WW.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 26, 2011)

bump bump bump I'm baked


----------



## ChroniCDooM (Aug 27, 2011)

BBBaked off of Tangerine Dream watching UFC prelims on facebook.


----------



## saif1311 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump bumpppp buuuuuuump! =d


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

Beyond baked. Bump!


----------



## kevin (Aug 27, 2011)

tried going to sleep but just tossed and turned. broke out the bong and now i'm about to sit outside for awhile with a tall cup of coffee. i'm going to watch the sun come up and sleep all day long tomorrow. puff puff pass


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

bump LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

bump LOL iam hella baked


----------



## kevin (Aug 27, 2011)

it's still to hot to sit outside. in the a/c and ripping the bong all night long.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm I hear voices coming from my closet and its dark. I can't tell if it's because I'm baked or because I'm crazy that I'm hearing these voices.


----------



## PushForKush (Aug 28, 2011)

currently ablazed with a nice fatty


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 28, 2011)

Im blazed


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin said:


> tried going to sleep but just tossed and turned. broke out the bong and now i'm about to sit outside for awhile with a tall cup of coffee. i'm going to watch the sun come up and sleep all day long tomorrow. puff puff pass



haha best bump ever.


----------



## ShadyStoner (Sep 5, 2011)

Just ripped a few bong hits after smoking a couple j's

Im high as shit


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 5, 2011)

welp, i haven't bumpedin a wihle, nt because i haven't been smoking but becasue i have forgotten to bump. i also gave up on my nondrinking and i had a few beverages, still having wine. drunk and high always go together well. what to do next? i had more 2 say but i forgot. maybe it will cm eback to me later.


----------



## Buddingbishop (Sep 5, 2011)

good ole huge BOWL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 5, 2011)

hellla baked---------------------BUMP LOL


----------



## cranker (Sep 5, 2011)

Does completely fried count?


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bumpin on some orange kush! mmm


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dropping dabs on the ti. BUMP BUMP!


----------



## anonz (Sep 5, 2011)

im so choped and this string cheese is so good


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha this Hindu Cheese is so good!

bump mofo's


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Sep 5, 2011)

Uber Kosh


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 6, 2011)

BUMP, stomachs growling at me hard, so baked I only get up for more beers, thinking of ordering pizza because I can't be assed making anything tonight...


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 6, 2011)

bummp


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dabs to welcome the the afternoon! 
BAKED.......BUMP!!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 6, 2011)

Baked! Bump!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 6, 2011)

Stoner after my tolerance break with a hot girl and plenty of munch :3 Family Guy yay!!! :3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 6, 2011)

4:20 am :3


----------



## cranker (Sep 6, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump; baked doing hw


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 7, 2011)

Just came out of a meeting. This is where I'm sat toking x


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting oiled up!!! BUMP BUMP!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 7, 2011)

4:20 am. *tokes*


----------



## Hottik (Sep 7, 2011)

11:20 PM tokes

house to myself for a week, gonna be a lot of bumping


----------



## Justin00 (Sep 7, 2011)

bump.......


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 7, 2011)

bump 4 humpday


----------



## sniffer (Sep 8, 2011)

baked again 

this larry from cali con ,, , oh my !


----------



## secretweapon (Sep 8, 2011)

wake and vaked unknown sativa!


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 8, 2011)

baked, drunk and feeling a little nasty

BUMP


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2011)

bump and Baked out of my mind. No work today whoo.

My woman will be mad that I smoked up the last bit of Tora Bora we had, but there's plenty of Cheese left . I might get an earful tonight but this head high is so worth it.

Morning everyone


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 8, 2011)

Baked on private reserve OG. bump bump!!
View attachment 1776755


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 8, 2011)

Medicated in New Zealand unknown sativa very nice


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 8, 2011)

I love bumping under you guys


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 8, 2011)

Bibb-a-diddy Bump


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 8, 2011)

Baked and Bombed, babies, baked and bombed and enjoying liffe.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

...........singed bump dilly bumpo!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

....bump....Just smoked my 1st joint of this harvest, Headband....very nice, just starting to cure it though, so it'll only get better!


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 9, 2011)

BUMP BUMP! It's always a good time for dabs!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 9, 2011)

bump hellla baked HERE LOL


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## kevin (Sep 9, 2011)

puff puff pass


----------



## 420keepitgreen420 (Sep 9, 2011)

baked but dnt knw how to bump? sooo


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 9, 2011)

420keepitgreen420 said:


> baked but dnt knw how to bump? sooo


hilarious lmfao


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2011)

Working on getting baked. Enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/Xwv_fUzsMqc


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

Baked watching Super High Me in bed.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm baked again. This is becoming a habit.


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll see your habit and raise you a collar.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 9, 2011)

bump LOLOLOLOL


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)

Bump 600


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

B-b-b-b-b-baked!
4 am Ack.stoned as stoned can be...


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wake and Bake and learning how to play Nobody Knows You When You're Down And Out on acoustic guitar; the Unplugged version. Life is fucking good, bitches.


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 10, 2011)

The parental units have dispersed.........Bowl and Dab time! Bump Bump!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

d&#623;nq


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

BuMp Pa De BuMp Pa De BuMp


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

Big Bump.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 10, 2011)

bump i am hella baked always LOL LOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

im chromed 

BUMP!


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

Ya I am baked 

[video=youtube;PsKf1RNZVoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKf1RNZVoo[/video]


----------



## edsweed (Sep 10, 2011)

what was i supposed to do here again?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

^BZUMP


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 11, 2011)

do I even need to say it


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 11, 2011)

happy weeked


----------



## cranker (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 1781742

Newly cut nugget and stoned from fiskar resin! woot


----------



## marco v (Sep 11, 2011)

bumpppp
feels good to be happy


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyday bumpin!!


----------



## Tsanford (Sep 13, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting roasted by the fire in the bear! BUMP


----------



## Orithil (Sep 13, 2011)

That cat with the headphones is fucking hypnotic. Post delayed at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 13, 2011)

Were going to copy Sr. Verde!
[video=youtube;Vu-9dgIWG30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu-9dgIWG30[/video]
Watch our avatar.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 13, 2011)

It's 4:20 in Beirut and my bedtime- Spliff o'clock.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 15, 2011)

4:20 again here


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

....yep....


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 15, 2011)

11:00AM, BAKED! what else is new?


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 15, 2011)

always baked!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 15, 2011)

vantheman169 said:


> Everyday bumpin!!


I thought your name was "vietnam man 69"... LOL


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 16, 2011)

need an elevator to get to me mofos lol...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

BUMPed and baked.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2011)

1) Set oven on 420.
cheers 'neer


----------



## sniffer (Sep 17, 2011)

larry did it again


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mostly drunk... But did sneak a lil hindu herbage in there... BUMP


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm always baked by this time...6:30 am here...started at 5am this morning with a nice bong full of Blueberry, now I'm smoking a bowl of headband and drinking some Sativa coffee, a new goodie from a local Disp....yep, baked.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 17, 2011)

i'm soooo bumped..... BAKE


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 17, 2011)

bump....and im rollin up!!!


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Heating up the ti Nail....Time to bump da dabs!


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 17, 2011)

Baked, buzzed, and bumped.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 17, 2011)

Holy shit... *bump* Best. Bedtime spliff. EVER. Loving the avatar asafan- tasteful and she's cute


----------



## sniffer (Sep 17, 2011)

me and larry at it again


----------



## potpimp (Sep 20, 2011)

Bumpage. Yeah, bumpage.


----------



## infinitihigh (Sep 20, 2011)

bump it up!!!! getting crunk


----------



## sniffer (Sep 20, 2011)

gave larry a rest ,, but this chem 4 is giving larry a run , lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 20, 2011)

I got baked but forgot to bump... Well until now obviously.
BUMP
Bumps a funny word.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 20, 2011)

baked at 7:05 a.m


----------



## buffalosoulja (Sep 20, 2011)

Bump
Wake & Bake


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 20, 2011)

Bah Bah Bah Baked!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

4:20 here.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2011)

working on a mid morning bake


----------



## Greather420 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hahaha Tuesday morning @ 10am Wake n bake! BUMP!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

Baked, watching Ali G in Da House on channel 5 :3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 22, 2011)

Toking while walking home from a looooong ballet lesson...


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Sep 22, 2011)

sideways...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

lit like a xmas tree


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 23, 2011)

Kill a what?


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 26, 2011)

................................bump.................................................


----------



## Marlboro47 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only buy indica(sativa seems like a waste of money to me), and im smoked out on that indica resin!


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Sep 28, 2011)

wow.. 546 pages ! I'VE CREATED A MONSTER 

a big ole bump, and a shout out to all of y'all who kept this going! kiss-ass


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 28, 2011)

BAKED!


----------



## brickedup417 (Sep 29, 2011)

....................bump.................... that purp


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 29, 2011)

friiiiiiied!


----------



## HighLife4Me (Oct 1, 2011)

Buzzzake'D


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 1, 2011)

sour diesel is making me retarded.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 1, 2011)

*bump* it makes me retarded, too X3 One of the few strains I have to watch myself with sometimes or I do stupid shit...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

Sour diesel x og #18 = Headband ...( or is it just the og not #18 )...idk, but it's keepin me baked!...and a double dose of tincture in my coffee is helping things out a bit.

Go Lions!!!!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 1, 2011)

Bump...
The fact that I tried three times to spell bump.


----------



## xtcxlocstax (Oct 1, 2011)

bump... off my first plant finished


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 1, 2011)

Home grown is the the best grown! BUMP!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 2, 2011)

Baked on the bus with my 10 year old brother again.

Last week

Brother: I think I know why Thomas the Tank Engine makes no sense... Look at all that smoke!

Me: 0_o;

Today

Me: I can't believe all the Coke (diet coke) is done already.

Both of us: ROFL. 

He is a bad influence on _me_ I swear XP


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 2, 2011)

Bump...Wake n Bake


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 2, 2011)

just smoked a blunt of sweet jesus and a blunt of some unnamed light green frosty shit. super baked!


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 5, 2011)

bout to rip my 5th bong of the night


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 5, 2011)

Stoned, Home and Alone... What bliss..!


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 5, 2011)

about to wake and bake before work


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

...................BUMP......................


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

White domina #2 has me bake'n


----------



## j4droopy (Oct 5, 2011)

bumped and dumped. great morning.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 5, 2011)

so baked my face is red hot right now lol


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Oct 5, 2011)

damn this post goes all the way back to 08"...i was in iraq....damn...........but bump


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 5, 2011)

Hang on a sec...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 5, 2011)

i am baked. just spent 15 minutes trying to logon to my computer because i couldn't properly scan my finger bc i am stoned. now i am on though...............................................................................


----------



## JuntaYuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BumpBump!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 5, 2011)

...Mmmmmnnnnbaaaaaaaaked :3


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh shit I see thing's


----------



## Tales (Oct 5, 2011)

ttt b'cuz im bay'ked


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2011)

Took a xanax 2 mg and ripped a load of some master kush. Feeling really good. Watched the A-Team the movie so I must be baked. 
*BZUMP*


----------



## ohmy (Oct 6, 2011)

Forgot what I was doing...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 6, 2011)

Woot, Woot..!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 6, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Woot, Woot..!


lol train noise just came from tv when I was reading your post ha ha I am high


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 6, 2011)

not best song....but u get it  [video=youtube;f0wy0yv-VPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0wy0yv-VPU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Oct 6, 2011)

First bump on homegrown!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2011)

Cassey Jones for breakfast this morning. Very nice pic-me-up buzz, not so good on the pain though...so I ripped off a Headband joint and I'm straight now ( baked is straight for me...lol)


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 6, 2011)

O sh$#t! theres a dog in the road!ahhh...(swerves to miss) ....SpeedBUMP!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 6, 2011)

ugh munchies from hell and i just ate half a can of dark chocolate icing man i feel kinda weird


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 6, 2011)

Here we go again...


----------



## blazinkill504 (Oct 6, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> ugh munchies from hell and i just ate half a can of dark chocolate icing man i feel kinda weird


that cant be healthy...but i cant talk im about to light this blueberry swisha filled with lord knows what but its some super dank and bring my ass to waffle house! i feel weird goin in there by myself high as fuck like it feels everyone stares. lol


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 6, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> ugh munchies from hell and i just ate half a can of dark chocolate icing man i feel kinda weird


yuck.....no offence...but ur fuckin gross.....


----------



## ohmy (Oct 6, 2011)

I got high and forgot what this thread was about


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bzump


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 7, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> ugh munchies from hell and i just ate half a can of dark chocolate icing man i feel kinda weird


Chocolate? :3 I make tasty chocolate buttercream frosting, you should come over.

'cigarette break' at school... *BUMP*


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 7, 2011)

Bump...Been blazin all day n night.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wiid&aq=f[/video]

You know how supposedly J.K. Rowling had like subtle little stuff that she put in Harry Potter? Like Dumbledore is supposedly gay? Neville is a fuckin stoner. He knows his herbs, You never know where he is, unless he's helping out with the main plot. He has a fucked up past. He has a toad...Bufo? He forgets EVERYTHING. Stoner...
[video]http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=wiid&aq=f[/video]

Edit: I posted these as videos, but for some reason I'm not seeing it as a vdeo.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 7, 2011)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 7, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> yuck.....no offence...but ur fuckin gross.....




let's play catch...


----------



## skunkyskunk (Oct 7, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 7, 2011)

bump bump!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 9, 2011)

UFC 35..! Go Liddel...


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 9, 2011)

just rolled another blunt. bumpage


----------



## ohmy (Oct 9, 2011)

Just packed one up


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 9, 2011)

just about to pack another bowl in the vape


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 9, 2011)

75mg Delta 9 oil, on some Grape ape.

Bump.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

Burnanate!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 12, 2011)

Russian Rocket Fuel. I'm not ever getting off this couch. Ever.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

"All you have to do is sit back and feeel your ass grow!" <~~Some simpsons episode


----------



## HighLife4Me (Oct 12, 2011)

Wha?


----------



## alexonfire (Oct 13, 2011)

hump... I mean bump


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

Bump

View attachment 1835579View attachment 1835580View attachment 1835581


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Just took 6 10/325 hydrocodons, and packed a bowl of spider mites...wahoooooooo


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 13, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Just took 6 10/325 hydrocodons, and packed a bowl of spider mites...wahoooooooo


Your gonna get sick. Too much ace in there.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 13, 2011)

smoking my own strain thru the vap and playing poker online. hit hte ice catcher this afternoon adn the wife used her pipe as always. I love growing my own


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Your gonna get sick. Too much ace in there.


 na,I have takn 15 at one time, seen god and he said hi and that i had to suffer more so he sent me back after he said it was going to take way more then that son


----------



## buffalosoulja (Oct 13, 2011)

Bump... hitting the vape


----------



## dbkick (Oct 14, 2011)

just topped a bowl with a small amount of bruce banner bud, dropped in some kush mix bho, sour d wax and topped it with some blue dream 90 + percent, top that with 4 mg xans and I'm here brother!the beer was good too.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 14, 2011)

sh$#t happens I once read that on a BUMPer sticker


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty high right now myself


----------



## lightbud (Oct 14, 2011)

just hit the bong again  yummy!!!!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 14, 2011)

About to pack up some more spider mite's so I can make the bitches scream....spide mites that is lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 14, 2011)

[video]http://www.livestream.com/owsoccupyseattle[/video]We are the 99 percent!!!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 14, 2011)

i am fucking retarded.....................


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 15, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 15, 2011)

hmmm...wake-n-bake or go back to sleep??? Idea: get baked then go back to sleep! Win-win!


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 15, 2011)

hitting the cheese today its well stinky yahoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

soaring on some bag seed


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

buzzed bump


----------



## kindnugz (Oct 15, 2011)

my 4 month old baby got me up at 4:40am but it's now 7:30 and she is napping. Wifey is still in bed so I am going to the basement to get baked!! Oh how I love weed and I love my wife who tolerates it (not around the baby of course) we aren't freaks, just plain old folks living in the burbs.


----------



## kevin (Oct 17, 2011)

a friend loaned me an iolite wispr for the week while he was away. first time i ever used a decent vaporizer and i'm shopping for one now and i'm baked.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 19, 2011)

Baked in class listening to Modestep :3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 21, 2011)

Baked with my Grandma and we're making Munchies :3


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Baked with my Grandma and we're making Munchies :3


Precious moments.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

4:20 am X3


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 4:20 am X3


Woah.
10:28pm here.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 3, 2011)

Wake n bake!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 3, 2011)

on my way, kitchen is cleaned and dog is at daycare, wife is at work and the cat and myself are the only ones home  making some bacon and eggs and a bowl or two to get started right.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

I love doing everything I need to first and getting the Munchies ready at arm's reach for when I light up- I like your style #^^#


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2011)

Wake n bake here. Good ole Romulan.


----------



## asafan69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Peace and love and well wishes to everyone, everything, everywhere. Pretty crazy. We're just a collection of electrical signals concerned with itself.


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 4, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> on my way, kitchen is cleaned and dog is at daycare, wife is at work and the cat and myself are the only ones home  making some bacon and eggs and a bowl or two to get started right.


That does sound like the right way to start it. Except I have a 2 year old tornado to chase so nothing is ever really clean, lol. BUMP.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost TOO baked to bump...almost.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not...

I need sugar and corn starch...I want to make keify candy.


----------



## asafan69 (Nov 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;01i0sfpRWn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01i0sfpRWn4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL88BE54A3AB64D4E1[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01i0sfpRWn4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL88BE54A3AB64D4E1


----------



## ChronicObsession (Nov 4, 2011)

I am high now, vaped that is. Just built a vaporizer, with glass vape chamber and ceramic heater and an electric airpump. It works so fucking well, I can't believe people are paying for these with their hard earned federal reserve bucks! I spent.... pump 20 dollars, heat source 10, glass 7, heat control (rheostat) 10 bucks. Fucking works like a CHAMP! Ill make a thread on how to build one if I can get 18 likes on this post ^.^ and no, it doesn't burn anything once dialed in. It smells like a Champion vape, and bellows big ass clouds of vapor without making butt funky ABV. this abv smells sweet, although it was just under the level of becoming toasted. I get many pulls from just one load and after the good stuff tapers off, it doesn't taste like shit, just loses the bud flavor ... FUCK YES! I'm free from not having a good vape. I'm an Engineer. Oh and if you guys think it is too good to believe, then I will definately put up a youtube video of my vapor pipe expelling super steam clouds of pungent craziness !!!!!!!


----------



## ohmy (Nov 4, 2011)

wish I was high,but I ran out of my pie.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 4, 2011)

Rainy day bump got:
-2 roomates
-3 blunts
-2 joints-some bowls
-food/music

happy smoke RIU


----------



## ChronicObsession (Nov 4, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Rainy day bump got:
> -2 roomates
> -3 blunts
> -2 joints-some bowls
> ...


 Let the Times Roll Good man


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 5, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Rainy day bump got:
> -2 roomates
> -3 blunts
> -2 joints-some bowls
> ...


 so high i almost thought i made a double post.

i see you are a curren$y fan of some sorts, he goes in


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 5, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> so high i almost thought i made a double post.
> 
> i see you are a curren$y fan of some sorts, he goes in


Jet lifeeeee your avy is nice and bigger though lmao


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 10, 2011)

Spending 420 time with Grandma <3


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Buuuuuump.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 10, 2011)

Buuurp! .


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2011)

Bumping uglies...


----------



## dankdalia (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 10, 2011)

Baked again. Oh the shame. Yeah right.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Harvested today, High right now. Check out these Trich's...
BUMP
View attachment 1882090View attachment 1882091View attachment 1882092View attachment 1882093View attachment 1882094


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 12, 2011)

4:20 time. Too bad it's dark already...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## asafan69 (Nov 12, 2011)

Simultaneous Orgasms.


----------



## asafan69 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ssssssssiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmuuulllllllllllltaaaaaaaaaaannnnnneeeeeeeooooooouuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## noobjellybean (Nov 13, 2011)

8 grams of jillybean oh yeah!!!! Bump!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

Vape...Bump...Didn't realize this vape had so much potential


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

...so bumped I had to bake.


----------



## asafan69 (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;uL6tDLCM2TI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL6tDLCM2TI[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Nov 14, 2011)

Smokin' my homegrown Master Kush...

Bizzzzaaaaakkkkkkeeeedddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2011)

BUMP
Personal trim 90 Micron dry ice Bubble Hash
View attachment 1888364View attachment 1888365View attachment 1888366


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Nov 17, 2011)

SMOKIN TEH KUSHHHH.


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2011)

b.u.m.p>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cocktail rom, chron n bubble hashish


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

im fucking smashed


bump


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 19, 2011)

bump super high right now playin mw3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

Baked and sprawling all over his bed with duvet and pillows to myself. AW YEAH.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 19, 2011)

bump smoke some more of some "purple trainwreck" i dunno if it is or not but im super high watchin 30 rock


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

snokin on some Danny T...a local dispesary owners personal train...one my favorites. And just ate 2 #10 vics...and 2 tasty blue valium, I hope to be posted enough to bake here later


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 19, 2011)

BAKE BUMP in the am.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

Baked, watching Anuvahood in bed with my favorite person in the world...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 19, 2011)

long time no see BUMP.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

Bumpidy bump bump...smoking chocolope and still eating vics and valium like candy.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 19, 2011)

rowlman said:


> Bumpidy bump bump...smoking chocolope and still eating vics and valium like candy.


hahahahaha... go go go go go go go!!

edit: I'm beyond baked


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Bump* Ive been sober for 4days


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 19, 2011)

*BUMP* this...Always BAKED !


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ringsixty said:


> *BUMP* this...Always BAKED !


Well, I guess thats something to be proud of?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

Poll
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/488307-new-strain.html


----------



## Superman44108 (Nov 19, 2011)

bumpety bump bump


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

bump to the music


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

My buddy at the dispensary hooked me up with a volanoe vap hit. I never have used a vap...he filled this bigass bag using Casey Jones and let me do the whole bag. It took me three hits to finish the bag, but grocery shopping after I left there was sure fun. I had my dispensary jacket on and some red ass eyes....and a bid smile on my face. I think I may put a vap in lay-o-way just for the days when my special needs sons teachers and physical theopist come over...3 times a week. It's hard enough worring about the smell of 48 premo planys growing, but I'm always scared to smoke those mornings too.But a vap bag can be just sitting and waiting...no smell or skoke.

I'm not baked from that, that was earlier...but I'm baked noe!...headband and hawaiian hash bud.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

i never liked the volcano, it destroys my lungs..but it gets me ripped


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

I've hit 8x volcano bags of some good hash plant (my tolerance is ridiculous btw). Thank god for the weekend. It just kind of happened and now I'm sinking into my chair. I really feel like I'm melting into it. Love my volcano. Love this weed. I suspect I'm going to be sleeping heavily in about an hour or so though


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never liked the volcano, it destroys my lungs..but it gets me ripped


It is a bit harsh if you have it set too high. I think joints are smoother too, I don't know why really, even if the setting is proper. Studies show it's better though, so I dunno, I guess it's probably the dryness of it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

rowlman said:


> My buddy at the dispensary hooked me up with a volanoe vap hit. I never have used a vap...he filled this bigass bag using Casey Jones and let me do the whole bag. It took me three hits to finish the bag, but grocery shopping after I left there was sure fun. I had my dispensary jacket on and some red ass eyes....and a bid smile on my face. I think I may put a vap in lay-o-way just for the days when my special needs sons teachers and physical theopist come over...3 times a week. It's hard enough worring about the smell of 48 premo planys growing, but I'm always scared to smoke those mornings too.But a vap bag can be just sitting and waiting...no smell or skoke.
> 
> I'm not baked from that, that was earlier...but I'm baked noe!...headband and hawaiian hash bud.


Man, Da Buddha is really nice too. No bag though.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

I enjoy the feeling of my lungs filling up with smoke...and the thick exhale. You don't get this with the vap....but he buzz was nice, and it tasted good too. I may get one just ti have....I would use it on special occasions or when I wnted to hide the smell. But $230 is a new t-5 8 bulb, or a new HID light...so...IDK


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

Rolled a fat cone with 2 blunt roaches, a spliff roach and A fresh gram of Buddha Cheese on top... I am in bed and truly FUUUUCKED.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Nov 19, 2011)

about to pack a couple goodnight bowls in the helix and call it a night


----------



## blazinkill504 (Nov 20, 2011)

bump cleaned out my bubbler and how its back to dealin out death blows! lol also hit up a lortab 10 and 4 ultram. had to go all out LSU won tonight


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump it up! 

[video=youtube;XAe4rlFkUmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAe4rlFkUmg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 22, 2011)

Bump   

[video=youtube;JKi0TlbnIsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKi0TlbnIsw[/video]
[video=youtube;UoyeziWscMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoyeziWscMY[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 23, 2011)

Baked for the 2nd last time for this year... and a very merry Christmas eve to you all...


----------



## bblzs (Dec 23, 2011)

oz of afghan kush, bong ripppps all day, & some toaster strudels.
BAKEDDDD!

& i have sticky icing all over my laptop mouse. damnit!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

im higher than a treetop 
sticky mice !! LOL


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im higher than a treetop
> sticky mice !! LOL


You I owe an apology, and I'll do so publicly. There's a lot I didn't see/read here.

But more importantly, those beans you recommended contain some very healthy genes. What started as a mail disaster is now a blessing...kudos to Peak Seed BC.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 23, 2011)

Bumpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

Just eaten about 4 gms of Sativa,well about 2 hours ago and everythings small.....very hungry,no access to food,drinking flavoured tea,smilin high,familys sleepin,my time,,


----------



## BA142 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not high yet, but i'm gonna take a dab of this sour D before I make breakfast


----------



## Smoke Friend (Dec 25, 2011)

Smoking up some hash and white widow. Good mix on the high / stoned. Buds look kinda sativa dominant. Pungent sweet smell, almost making me sick.


----------



## ohmy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigslama912 (Dec 26, 2011)

New York Diesel to get the job done.

Bump


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 26, 2011)

Sativa supper,chocolate sativa supper .mmmmmmmmmmm yehh


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bakie Bake were BUMPED!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Give me ten minutes *gets the goodies out*

4:20 AM...Woot Woot.


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 27, 2011)

Bump... Headed to the Galaxy, anyone wanna ride?


----------



## thizz13 (Dec 27, 2011)

bumppppXD haha


----------



## ohmy (Dec 27, 2011)

About to rub one out and sleep like a baby


----------



## potpimp (Dec 27, 2011)

I smoked a bowl of my super lemon haze tonight. Mmmmmmm... it's sooooo nice. For the last month or so I've been smoking some local stuff. It's been really good but I'm running very low.


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 28, 2011)

Just smoked a 10inch AK48 beast over the last hour or so...pretty baked, think this deserves a bump for it.


----------



## GatherTheGanja (Dec 28, 2011)

Not yet but gonna get there!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 28, 2011)

*ba bump!*


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

A little bump for feeling nice and warm!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 28, 2011)

my shizzle is stizzle


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Baked ^^

So I just waved to the neighbor coming out into her yard as I had my pre-dinner spliff out the window...


----------



## SFguy (Dec 29, 2011)

BUMPITTY KNOCK KNOCK TAPADOO. i just hit my head on the moon


----------



## SFguy (Dec 29, 2011)

ohmy said:


> About to rub one out and sleep like a baby



HAHAHHAH i just spit coffee out my nose

(i migh have found my new signature)


----------



## SFguy (Dec 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Baked ^^
> 
> So I just waved to the neighbor coming out into her yard as I had my pre-dinner spliff out the window...



im hungry.. feed me
i have dank but no groceries =)


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm baked as fuck right now lol , what the fuck is going on haha


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 30, 2011)

just tucked into a reef!


----------



## buffalosoulja (Dec 30, 2011)

Bump. Watching Phineas and Ferb


----------



## gopherbuddah (Dec 30, 2011)

Big bong + violator kush = happy me


----------



## SFguy (Dec 31, 2011)

bam!!! it happened again...........wait i forgot what i was gonna say?


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to shake an upper respiratory infection with monster bong hits. Weeeeee!


----------



## Corbat420 (Jan 4, 2012)

OZ Kush + Bong hoots = Mind Alteration


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SFguy (Jan 7, 2012)

RECON FROM DNA GENETICS!!!= cant even finish the joint


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jan 8, 2012)

About to beeeee.....sucks i have to smoke in my bathroom because this shit be DANKKKKK. asss fugggggg


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Jan 8, 2012)

Bake. I'm bumped.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bump............ im fuzzed up!


----------



## Ringsixty (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep...baked again and again...what's new.


----------



## zambonic (Mar 19, 2012)

Bumpity Bump Bump!!


----------



## phillipchristian (Mar 19, 2012)

yet again my dear friends


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope I am fucking high


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 19, 2012)

*Bump*

[video=youtube;R73yElC2BDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R73yElC2BDc[/video]


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

Sour D baked !!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

Baked bump with a buffalo boyeeeeee

[video=youtube;v5Lmkm5EF5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Lmkm5EF5E[/video]


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Mar 19, 2012)

bump! just harvested my hash plant and got another two strains done in a few days. good good


----------



## purplebud27 (Mar 20, 2012)

up on a latenight enjoying some galaxy og hmmmmmmmm wheres my lighter


----------



## asafan69 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump bump, Look at that frosty go. 

Why the fuck is this thread so old ? It should be updated daily.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know if we're supposed to bump here, but this thread is 4 years old... Bumpity bump bump.

Baked? Check
Bump? Check


----------



## kYu (Apr 30, 2012)

BUMP! Yeah...


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 30, 2012)

started to get bakes @ high noon


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 30, 2012)

I just smoked a blunt.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 30, 2012)

by myself!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Fucking baked!!!! Watching Okc spank dallas


----------



## Josh3235 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just took some fat dabs of blue cheese and lavender diesel wax.


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 30, 2012)

Switched from Blue Dream to Medicine Woman.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 1, 2012)

bump it up. just harvested an ex cheese girl who was so heavy she had half dozen bamboo pieces in her holding her branches up. been smoking kc brasil. master kush should be ready in a week or two.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 1, 2012)

*bump* I'm gettin ripped right now... I wanna feel numb, I'm working on my 3rd bowl of some purp    i'm high


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 1, 2012)

High as shit! Bump*


----------



## KushXOJ (May 1, 2012)

Schwaggg overload headache from hell bump


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2012)

bump...that sux Kush, i hate scwagggg


----------



## sunni (May 2, 2012)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2012)

Sour D bump!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 2, 2012)

^^^like^^^


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 2, 2012)

Baked and got the munchies like hell! Bump*


----------



## calicatt79 (May 2, 2012)

*bump! Tokin on my 3rd bowl of some resin ridden satiiiiva  High as the clouds my friends....high as the clouds


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 3, 2012)

how you doing cali?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

spent 5 mins trying to find my lighter..... it was in my hand. 

bump!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

I hate when that happens lol
i buy I shit load of lighters at Wally's world n stash em everywhere so there's always on nearby


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> bump...that sux Kush, i hate scwagggg



I was jk , 
I dont even think its possible to find schwaggg out here lol

Cotton candy kush wake n bake bump


----------



## Winter Woman (May 3, 2012)

Bumpity-bump-bump-bump


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 3, 2012)

Ahhh this bag of chips is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## bigslama912 (May 4, 2012)

Bump... 


Smoking on some of the home grown sour diesel


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I was jk ,
> I dont even think its possible to find schwaggg out here lol
> 
> Cotton candy kush wake n bake bump


i have 2 candy beans, how is it? just chopped my first master kush and my favorite ex cheese, thinking about trying the candy 
oh yeah BUMP


----------



## KronicBudxSMKRx (May 4, 2012)

BONG RIP!!! but ummm 

had to throw that pic in there lol cheers


----------



## calicatt79 (May 4, 2012)

you guys and gals are so lucky to have those crazy yummy strains available. We've got 2 kinds of MJ up here, crap....and special stuff. And no one EVER knows the name of anything so it kinda sucks. I always try and guess what I've got based on the appearance and the taste. Right now I've got some nice little mint green, round dense but soft ladybuds with lots and lots of orange hairs, not too many crystals on the outside, but really shiny on the inside. Doesn't really smell good at all  tastes like some kind of herbal tea mixed with pine. The high is a nice and chill, mellow groove


----------



## FootballFirst (May 6, 2012)

bomp.......


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked!


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 6, 2012)

Baked like a cake... To perfection


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

bump
.........


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 7, 2012)

Bump*just woke up and not even smoking yet,Im still high from last night,dam this is good.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 8, 2012)

bump dfgdfgdfgsdfgsdf


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2012)

Bump! Cuz I'm baked


----------



## jamaicanskunk (May 8, 2012)

bump bump!!!!


----------



## progenitor04 (May 8, 2012)

bump... im getting baked


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 8, 2012)

went to work baked, went to the head shop baked, ate baked, went fishing baked, and now typing this baked.

its been a very BAKED day.


----------



## Ringsixty (May 8, 2012)

yawn......


----------



## Defuzed (May 9, 2012)

wake n bakin since day my friend!


----------



## FootballFirst (May 9, 2012)

i'm a brownie


----------



## Flaco918 (May 10, 2012)

yea, im right about there


----------



## mikmike (May 10, 2012)

Flaco918 said:


> View attachment 2162347 yea, im right about there


SWEET, that is my goal, just got off work


----------



## Medical420MI (May 10, 2012)

Got off work..smoked a bowl of alien OG with my roomate...Then fired up the TI skillet and did a keif covered dab of bho.
bump!


----------



## Medical420MI (May 10, 2012)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> man I thought that south park was terrible
> 
> unless it wasn't the new one
> 
> but the new one really was terrible!


I thought it was just me, but the new South Park episodes have all sucked. I quit watching it after the toilet seat one.


----------



## FootballFirst (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 11, 2012)

bump*So...dam....baaaakked...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 11, 2012)

bump...smoking master kush, fixn to eat a meatball pizza


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2012)

Yeeeeeeaaahhhh I'm baked...


----------



## RL420 (May 12, 2012)

oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## FootballFirst (May 12, 2012)

yes General


----------



## weedmastatx (May 13, 2012)

hiiiii aaassss fuck rrriiittteee nnnooowwwww bump


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

Too high too sleep... If that makes any sense lol


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

bump bump F1 has just started I'm so happy


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 13, 2012)

Wake and _ _ _ _


----------



## BlazinHigh03 (May 13, 2012)

Bumppppp...just finished smoking n some kush right now..


----------



## Amaximus (May 13, 2012)

Buh, uh, Whu?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 15, 2012)

it's a 4:20 bump


----------



## UKPR0 (May 15, 2012)

Bump. 

Time for another bong.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (May 15, 2012)

Bumpity Bump Bump Muh Fuckers..!


----------



## Amaximus (May 16, 2012)

Session, Rip, BUMP!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## calicatt79 (May 18, 2012)

bump-erooskis


----------



## FootballFirst (May 19, 2012)

oh yeah, i'm there.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

Just woke up and still feel hella baked. lol.


----------



## Amaximus (May 19, 2012)

*Steve Martin* - "I used to smoke marijuana. But I'll tell you something: I would only smoke it in the late evening. Oh, occasionally the early evening, but usually the late evening - or the mid-evening. Just the early evening, mid evening and late evening. Occasionally, early afternoon, early mid afternoon, or perhaps the late-mid afternoon. Oh, sometimes the early-mid-late-early morning. . . . But never at dusk."


----------



## FootballFirst (May 24, 2012)

bump.....................


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2012)

and eating M&Ms


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 26, 2012)

Baked, but got a belly [email protected]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 27, 2012)




----------



## FootballFirst (Jun 2, 2012)

bump.........................


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

all day___________


----------



## Kronika (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 2, 2012)

bump....


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 2, 2012)

no kids or wife for first time in 12 years. dominos is a lifesaver.


----------



## nick88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Absolutely fried..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 2, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 2, 2012)

I just had some Medicine Woman sprinkled with White Widow kief. Just finished some lasagna and watching My Ghost Story on Bio. Life is good.

edit: My sister called. She and her husband were just getting home. They saw a bear heading down from their house towards ours. I'm high as fuck. Life is not so good anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

I smelled the WinterWoman. ~blushes~ I'll turn around and let you be high in peace.  cn


----------



## FootballFirst (Jun 2, 2012)

put it in the air......


----------



## Carne Seca (Jun 2, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I smelled the WinterWoman. ~blushes~ I'll turn around and let you be high in peace.  cn


It was a black bear. It hung out by the trash bins for a couple of minutes but the dogs chased it away. Last I saw of it was a large butt headed for the river.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yup. Watchin Independence Day with my Bong, Soda, and Pretzel M&Ms. BAKED.


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

really baked right now. got a 14" black wood churchwarden pipe, with a 2"deep bowl, for my boyfriend's birthday gift and packed that shit up to the top, with top shelf. he's always said he wanted to hold a gandalf pipe and say, "Come smoke the finest green in the shire," in his gandalf voice. 


it's wonderful.


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 4, 2012)

that is WICKED awesome dankdalia


----------



## Kronika (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 4, 2012)

dump......


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2012)

Baaaaaked


----------



## missnu (Jun 4, 2012)

I am working on it..but I will come back and bump when I am done...


----------



## Guitar guy (Jun 4, 2012)

Grinding up the bud and then going to put it in the vape. Ill probably forget to post back honestly


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2012)

Bump
Kings!
Bump


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 4, 2012)

bump.....wait hang on......(puffs a puff).......bump..... thank you steam dried bubblelicious hermie plant that I had to pluck so you didn't germinate my garden and now I'm smoking you and I'm pretty baked as you can see by this mega giant run on sentence. ROFL!!!!! sorry bout that...

BUMP


----------



## silasraven (Jun 4, 2012)

dump semi sober, ate a nug.....tasty, cotton candy.. might be my last


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 4, 2012)

watching game of thrones. high.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump*Oh so high!


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 7, 2012)

_Brian: First of all to understand what happened to killer, you gotta understand who killer the dog was. Now killer was born to a three-legged ***** of a mother. He was always ashamed of this, man. And then right after that he's adopted by this man, Tito Liebowitz he's a small time gun runner and a rotweiler fight promoter. So he puts killer into training. They see killer's good. He is damn good. But then he had the fight of his life. They pit him against his brother nibbles. And killer said "no man that's my brother, I can't fight nibbles" but they made him fight anyway, and killer, he killed nibbles. Killer said "that's it!" he called off all his fights, and he started doing crack, and he freaked out. Then in a rage, he collapsed, and his heart no longer beat. wow._
_Thurgood Jenkins: You know uh, I never thought I'd say this to anybody, but you two smoke entirely too much reefer. 

........bump!_


----------



## FootballFirst (Jun 7, 2012)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2012)

bumping for my first bong of the day


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 7, 2012)

Just had a huge after work smoke sesh with my two best friends. Wheww what a week its been/ going to be still... work on Saturday


----------



## FootballFirst (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMP.

anyone know how many grams of hash per stick of butter for infused butter? i've seen anywhere from 0.5g-7g.


----------



## TagerineDream420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got home and still feeling good! It was an amazing night to say the least!


----------



## BigJon (Jun 7, 2012)

This cool middle age chick at work stops by my desk and gives me an 8th marked kc jones and then...bump.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^nice bump


----------



## Kronika (Jun 8, 2012)

Enjoying a little after dinner


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakedddd!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Still high from yesterday when I smoked some headband hash oil, jack herer bubble hash, and three top shelf mixed cones ..

About to keep it going and roll up now soooo


----------



## BigJon (Jun 15, 2012)

OG Kush because I wanted something good but not something fancy.

But now I'm fenna get into this black diamond shit.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 16, 2012)

bump

beep beep


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 16, 2012)

So I mixed together ingredients for some banana nut bread.. Put it in the pan.. put it in the oven. Went outside to rip some budsky. Listened to the happy birds and talked to my dog for a little while. Just came inside and it smells delicious in my place. I'm so hungry now, I only have to wait 10 more mins. I'm so happy I feel like smiling. .


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So I mixed together ingredients for some banana nut bread.. Put it in the pan.. put it in the oven. Went outside to rip some budsky. Listened to the happy birds and talked to my dog for a little while. Just came inside and it smells delicious in my place. I'm so hungry now, I only have to wait 10 more mins. I'm so happy I feel like smiling. .


The only way this could be better is if the banana nut bread had weed in it


----------



## FootballFirst (Jun 16, 2012)

why isnt there a banana nut strain?!!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 16, 2012)

lately always baked


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bump* rooms all afog and im higher than f%$ck! right now,


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Just sampling the hash I made over The weekend, used headband and blueberry..... came out nice, I'm Chinese eyed at The moment! 
fuckin tore up my 220 bag though ,paddle had a little sharp edge? Oh well,duct tape will fix'er up for next month.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bump*

Reeeeeeeeaaaallly baked!


----------



## FootballFirst (Jul 14, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Bump*
> 
> Reeeeeeeeaaaallly baked!


me to! kjgjhghkkhdjgfdxjtdxjctrkvlt u by
nim nbgfdcngfdkf lk;n'mlkjml/ ng,mhd bkhvcv,bjhbnm.,/,m m ;bfjghdz rfn


----------



## akgrown (Jul 14, 2012)

still cheezing on some shroomage!!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 14, 2012)

FootballFirst said:


> me to! kjgjhghkkhdjgfdxjtdxjctrkvlt u by
> nim nbgfdcngfdkf lk;n'mlkjml/ ng,mhd bkhvcv,bjhbnm.,/,m m ;bfjghdz rfn



hey dont use a hammer on yur keyboard dude!Youll give me the wrong idea!


----------



## FootballFirst (Jul 29, 2012)

yessirrrrrr


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 29, 2012)

I can haz cheezeburger.

Baked, and bored, everytime I think of something to do I forget...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump*


Holy shit! Havent smoked in 5 days.Just smoked some cheese and holy fuck!Im fuckin high!!


----------



## greenswag (Jul 30, 2012)

bump bumpedy bump bump...bump


----------



## Trousers (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump*


----------



## FootballFirst (Aug 1, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Bump*



kool and the gang bumpin' it


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xOrPMDbgQAk]http://youtu.be/xOrPMDbgQAk[/video]


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Aug 2, 2012)

cheesequake finger hash... higher than shit.


----------



## alley.walker (Aug 2, 2012)

Uff da!! Sour diesel.. short stuff auto.. Pine apple chunk.. grand daddy purple.. All in one tiny little hit.. He he


----------



## kinetic (Aug 2, 2012)

Showin' some 90's love, baked by the Widow...


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 2, 2012)

blowin on some blue dream....


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 2, 2012)

smirfs cock ?^^^


----------



## FootballFirst (Aug 7, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Vk1YtbkZTqc]http://youtu.be/Vk1YtbkZTqc[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 6, 2012)

Baked with the old lady across the street ::


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

I just had a Shiva Skunk session. Later today I have some Raspberry Kush, Maui and some Train Wreck kief hash being delivered. Life is good.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 6, 2012)

just woke up . . .waked N baked some Jazz berry jam


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 6, 2012)

i had a few bong hits  BUMP!


----------



## scroglodyte (Sep 6, 2012)

vap-o-rized............an' headin' for the butter jar......................


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 6, 2012)

i was waiting for someone to bump this again but was too lazy resurrect it myself!!!! i'm stoned as fuck!


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

i'm about to load up some bomba-clot in a few. i was just getting something in my system so i don't get hungry when i try to sleep, i be hating that shit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 6, 2012)

FootballFirst said:


> i was waiting for someone to bump this 4:20 am. Should sleep...


----------



## scooby419 (Sep 9, 2012)

Time for me to BUMP it up!


----------



## Krabby (Sep 9, 2012)

edibles.........bump.


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 9, 2012)

i'm horny and stoned.


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 20, 2012)

stoned watching football:


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm high...and making 3 pounds of Cannabutter from my last harvest, all bud. 
So, I'm going to get even higher later tonight.. Ye haw


----------



## D3monic (Sep 20, 2012)

I must be high cause I just realized I am watching glee and it's 30 mins in....


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I must be high cause I just realized I am watching glee and it's 30 mins in....


Try watching "Here comes Honey Boo Boo" when your really high. That show is a train wreck. But, there is something there. Kind of like a freak show. You don't want to look. But, you will...LOL


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 16, 2012)

*Bump
Bump
BUMP!*


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm thoroughly enjoying this Bubba Kush.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2012)

Root canal bump...hurts to hit the bong...do I care? Not really...lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 17, 2012)

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaked!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 17, 2012)

me toooooooo


----------



## tharoomman (Oct 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying this Bubba Kush.



Its some good stuff. I'm not even gonna talk bout what I"m smoking right now. That BK was my fav of the strains i've grown.


----------



## Dubsy (Oct 17, 2012)

.............. +1


----------



## AKBud (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump da bump bump!


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 17, 2012)

chem 4 x sunsour 6 feelin fine...peace


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump0


----------



## Sturbz (Oct 18, 2012)

Good ol' white widow!

* {&#9679;_&#8226;}&#7838;&#1076;&#1185;&#1101;&#1386;&#9702;]]*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just made and tried cannabutter for the very first time, and I'm toking as well...although I think I'm done smoking cuz' the body high is getting pretty intense.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 18, 2012)

Been on a rolling expedition since I harvested, don't think I've drawn a sober breathe in a week


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 18, 2012)

i'm s toned


----------



## the night owl (Oct 18, 2012)

good ol' northern lights in my bowl


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 18, 2012)

BLUMP


----------



## Jesta (Oct 20, 2012)

Goin' through 3 grams of Master Kush in my bong right now, 2 down 1 to go, haven't been this baked in awhile.
Stay high.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 20, 2012)

bubba bakin!


----------



## tharoomman (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm floating high, can you see me eyes, they red red red.


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol sooo baked, laughing for no reason. Sigh.

some good ass mids my sister bought. I'm glad it's harvest season


----------



## BigNate (Oct 20, 2012)

Feeling fine with a goooood highhhhh.

GO NOLES!


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 20, 2012)

Blump......


----------



## the night owl (Oct 20, 2012)

I be bumpin, fool. I'm high 'nd shit


----------



## BigNate (Oct 20, 2012)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 21, 2012)

BigNate said:


> Feeling fine with a goooood highhhhh.
> 
> GO NOLES!


i'm surprised it didn't come down to a field goal!


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;dX_1B0w7Hzc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX_1B0w7Hzc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Bump ten char


----------



## slowbus (Jan 8, 2013)

.................'ere//////////


----------



## Me & My friend (Jan 8, 2013)

Irie......


----------



## the night owl (Jan 8, 2013)

bump. not baked yet, but getting there with the stickiest of the icky


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 8, 2013)

the thread is back! bump


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 8, 2013)

im freakin baked dude. blahhhhhh. i wanr moree


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 8, 2013)

So, I decided to smoke like your average canadian and hit some bach bongs which means I snap a bowl packed weed with tobacco. I just got a new piece with an (albeit) ashcatcher and I can taste every bit of the fuckin' nasty tobacco. Don't think I'll keep doing this, not worth getting the piece for it.

Everybody smokes these up here and fuckin' love them, I don't get it.. Tastes like complete ass, coming from an occasional on/off cig smoker.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fuckin canadian ehhh, why do my fellow countrymen smoke weed like crackheads would. Blasphemy


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 8, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> Fuckin canadian ehhh, why do my fellow countrymen smoke weed like crackheads would. Blasphemy


I here ya....tobacco never touches my weed.


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 8, 2013)

Weed and tobacco are NOT peanut butter and chocolate. I'm baked, I want a reeese's


----------



## Po boy (Jan 8, 2013)

bump...........................


----------



## CrustyPunk (Jan 8, 2013)

I know a lot of people who wont even smoke weed unless they crack open a cigarette right on the bowl... disgusting. Never forget the first time I smoked a bong pack with a little tobacco in it. Almost puked my brains out.

Bump


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 8, 2013)

Im feeling good right now..."AND I WANT THE WORLD TO KNOW" ....


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 8, 2013)

Im able to roll a joint......"lol"


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 8, 2013)

canna caps


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 10, 2013)

bump


----------



## spazamunky (Jan 10, 2013)

MASSIVE bong 
bump


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 10, 2013)

cindy baked


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 11, 2013)

bump


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, bumpity bump.


----------



## greenswag (Jan 11, 2013)

DAMN, I was like an hour ago and I even thought "isn't there a thread to bump for this?" but forgot about it by the time I got out of the shower >< soo...late..bump? Lol, I'll just get baked again and call this a pre bump


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

bbuummpp


----------



## Trailingpickles (Jan 14, 2013)

purple kush today bump!


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZIUZbA1bxnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIUZbA1bxnE[/video]

Bump...


----------



## ClassicSmoker (Jan 15, 2013)

Two double d bumps. I'm not talking about coke


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 15, 2013)

*buuuuuuuuuuuump!*


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## slowbus (Jan 15, 2013)

my 420 lasted last way past 4:50




fwiw the time stamp is off ^^^^


----------



## greenswag (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## greenswag (Jan 18, 2013)

HAH! I'm going to see 'A Haunted House' in a couple hours


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bout to watch Friday and eat some good ass food.


HAHA at that swimmer accident! I love when olympics accidents happen because they take it so fucking seriously even the commentators get quiet lmao.


----------



## lilrich11 (Jan 20, 2013)

valcano baked!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2013)

ex cheese mixed with master kush and a 2mg klonopin taken for good measure


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> ex cheese mixed with master kush and a 2mg klonopin taken for good measure


Holy CRAP! I'd be in a coma for a week  

I got some of the oldest mexican brick weed you can imagine. I think the guy saved it from like 1972....lol!
Still baked though so that's all that matters


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

mysunnyboy said:


> ex cheese mixed with master kush and a 2mg klonopin taken for good measure


Klonopin!!!!. I've got 120 of those lol. 

Skunk #1 with some vintage 06.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 25, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> Holy CRAP! I'd be in a coma for a week
> 
> I got some of the oldest mexican brick weed you can imagine. I think the guy saved it from like 1972....lol!
> Still baked though so that's all that matters


Mexican didn't use to be bad back in those days, when it there was acapella gold and shit. 

Oh check your pm's haha


----------



## DaBong (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah....heh......bump


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning . Off to a good start. I might add.


----------



## thegersman (Feb 20, 2013)

In five minutes...


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

Dabbin dabby dabs


----------



## purplebud27 (Mar 11, 2013)

going to burn with my dad and my gf BUMP BUMP BUMP to all my burners on RIU


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 28, 2013)

Sufficiently bumped to bake.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

Been a bit, but bein' bumped because ... I'm baked.


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not baked. I'm in an office. Sitting behind a desk. The thermostat is busted, and I am cold. It's shitty outside. I left late this morning thinking I would miss traffic. Nope, still took me 1 hour and 40 mother fuckin minutes to get in to work. fml.

I need a bump then get baked.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm not baked. I'm in an office. Sitting behind a desk. The thermostat is busted, and I am cold. It's shitty outside. I left late this morning thinking I would miss traffic. Nope, still took me 1 hour and 40 mother fuckin minutes to get in to work. fml.
> 
> I need a bump then get baked.


That sucks! I'm still baked.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 23, 2013)

Kool mask I need to make one, my sub's will love it.


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 23, 2013)

make it quick, mask change day is coming up soon, and I'm thinking either Reagan robber mask, or Hello Kitty mask.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 23, 2013)

...set temperature to 350&#730; and I am rising, turning golden green...should be ready in about 15 minutes


----------



## minnesmoker (Oct 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UIVe-rZBcm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4[/video]


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 21, 2014)

I get nostalgic some times...

Especially when I'm baked.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2014)

[youtube]fTjni_t3MgY[/youtube]


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 21, 2014)

In a gadda de vida....
Oh wont you cum with me.... 
Bump....


----------



## Yessica... (Sep 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 6, 2015)

I like baking cookies


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 6, 2015)

Yo im ripped


----------



## brer (Sep 30, 2015)

Cotton mouth baked  been working on it all day


----------



## Desr (Sep 30, 2015)

lol i just realized where your avatar is from @6ohMax also. bump!


----------



## 6ohMax (Sep 30, 2015)

Desr said:


> lol i just realized where your avatar is from @6ohMax also. bump!



Fuck yeah dude, in my top 10


----------



## Desr (Oct 1, 2015)

the beer thats like more sand than anything lol.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm seriously baked. I should say vaked since I vaporize.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> I'm seriously baked. I should say vaked since I vaporize.


By all means, sir, you are indeed ............


----------



## mnbvcxza (Oct 8, 2015)

bump
bump
dinner
sleep
smoke and back to bump.








bump


----------

